# Giggles



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/13)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 23


----------



## TylerD (3/12/13)




----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Lol...great.


----------



## Riaz (3/12/13)

LOL


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (14/1/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 12 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/14)

Now there is some solid advice! Remember to pick the "not so friendly" neighbor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

Lol classixs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (29/1/14)

This probably applies to all of us

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tornalca (11/2/14)

True story. 







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 10 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

*WARNING
*
This new scam is being pulled mainly on men. What happens is that when you stop for a red light a young, nude woman comes up and pretends to be washing your windshield. While she is doing this another person opens your back door and steals anything in the car. They are very good at this.

They got me 7 times Friday and 5 times Saturday. I wasn't able to find them on Sunday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 14 | Creative 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

a little gun humour............... Gun Control.

It has already started at Gander Mountain Sporting Goods.

When I was ready to pay for my purchases of gun powder and bullets, the
cashier said, "Strip down, facing me."

Making a mental note to complain to the NRA about the gun control wackos
running amok, I did just as she had instructed.

When the hysterical shrieking and alarms finally subsided, I found out
that she was referring to how I should place my credit card in the
card-reader.

I have been asked to shop elsewhere in the future. They need to make
their instructions to us seniors a little clearer

I still don't think I looked that bad.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

It's a sunny morning in the big forest and the Bear family is just waking up. Baby Bear goes downstairs and sits in his small chair at the table. He looks into his small bowl. It is empty! "Who's been eating my porridge!" he squeaks.

Daddy Bear arrives at the table and sits in his big chair. He looks into his big bowl. It is also empty! "Who's been eating my porridge?" he roars.

Mommy Bear puts her head through the serving hatch from the kitchen and screams, "For God's sake, how many times do we have to go through this crap? I haven't made the porridge yet!"

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

If you love something, set it free.

If it comes back, it was, and always will be yours.

If it never returns, it was never yours to begin with.

If it just sits in your living room, messes up your stuff, eats your food, uses your telephone, takes your money, and never behaves as if you actually set it free in the first place, you either married it or gave birth to it!

Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 2


----------



## SunRam (11/2/14)

For those of you who doesn't know this guy, it's by PBussardo. He does some pretty awesome reviews.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/2/14)

That guy is brilliant.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

Eddie came to work Monday and his co-workers asked him how his weekend was. He said he played a little golf. So his co-worker asked him how well he did.

"I hit two of my best balls," he said.

"Tell me about it," said his co-worker.

"I stepped on a rake."

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/2/14)

test ..

silly thing won't let me copy paste my joke !!


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> test ..
> 
> silly thing won't let me copy paste my joke !!


Paste it into notepad first - that will get rid of any funny chars or fonts or whatnot because notepade does not support that - then copy from notepad and paste here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Two men are approaching each other on a sidewalk. Both are dragging their right foot as they walk.

As they meet, one man looks at the other knowingly, points to his foot and says, Vietnam, 1969."

The other points his thumb behind him and says, "Dog crap, 20 feet back."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

A little girl walks into a pet shop and asks in the sweetest little lisp:

"Excuthe me, mithter, do you keep wittle wabbits?"

And the shopkeeper gets down on his knees, so that he's on her level, and asks: "Do you want a wittle white wabby or a soft and fuwwy black wabby or maybe one like that cute wittle brown wabby over there?"

She in turn puts her hands on her knees, leans forward and says in a quiet voice: "I don't fink my pyfon weally gives a shit!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

A plane took off from Johannesburg International Airport. After it reached a comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the intercom.

"Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking. Welcome to Flight SA 605 to Durban. The weather ahead is good and therefore we should have a smooth and uneventful flight. Please sit back and relax...OH MY GOD!"

After a moment of silence, the captain came back on the intercom and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you earlier, but while I was talking, the flight-attendant brought me a cup of hot coffee and spilled it in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!"

A passenger piped up, "That's nothing...you should see the back of mine!"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

One day mom was cleaning Junior's room, and in the closet she found an S & M magazine. This was very upsetting for her. She hid the magazine until his father got home and showed it to him. He looked at it and handed it back to her with out a word. She finally asked him, "Well, what should we do about this?" He looked back at her hesitantly, "Well I don't think you should spank him."

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

A man walked in to a bar after a long day at work. As he began to drink his beer, he heard a voice say seductively "You've got great hair!" The man looked around but couldn't see where the voice was coming from, so he went back to his beer. 

A minute later, he heard the same soft voice say "You're a handsome man!" The man looked around, but still couldn't see where the voice was coming from. 

When he went back to his beer, the voice said again "What a stud you are!" The man was so baffled by this that he asked the bartender what was going on. 

The bartender said "Oh, it's the nuts - they're complimentary."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

Deal with this every day.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

A nice, calm and respectable lady went into the pharmacy, walked right up to the pharmacist, looked straight into his eyes, and said, "I would like to buy some cyanide."

The pharmacist asked,"Why in the world do you need cyanide?"

The lady replied, "I need it to poison my husband."

The pharmacists eyes got big and he exclaimed, "Lord have mercy! I can't give you cyanide to kill your husband! That's against the law! I'll lose my license! They'll throw both of us in jail! All kinds of bad things will happen. Absolutely not! You CANNOT have any cyanide!"

The lady reached into her purse and pulled out a picture of her husband in bed with the pharmacist's wife.

The pharmacist looked at the picture and replied, "Well now. That's different.
You didn't tell me you had a prescription."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Hahaha excellent !!!


----------



## Riaz (13/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Deal with this every day.
> 
> View attachment 1275



"Richard Parker, you have to eat or you will die"- love that movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/14)

Riaz said:


> "Richard Parker, you have to eat or you will die"- love that movie.



Same! Its absolutely incredible!


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

I would need a clean pair of pants.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/14)

saw that last night I would have a heart attack!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

I would have been num with fear


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

i still think the girl in the elevator is the best one ever , cos if i saw her , like that , in a closed steel box elevator , i would make my own exit and use it ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (13/2/14)

LOL...brilliant @Rowan Francis

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Hahaha tiepies mansmens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 1291



Who does legs on a Friday?

Friday is cardio day

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zodiac (14/2/14)

Smoking is bad for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca (14/2/14)

This one needs an Oscar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Poppie (14/2/14)

liking the giggles page!


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/14)

For the Capetonians this weekend


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> For the Capetonians this weekend


And for the Durbanites all week long... Phew it has been killer hot for days now!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (15/2/14)

Random:

Roses are red, violets are blue; you love vaping, and I do too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

Eskom would like to remind its customers that it is no longer politically correct to refer to power failures as "black outs".
Reference must now be made to "previously lit" areas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tornalca (17/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

gotta get me a t-shirt printed with this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

*Wife NOT happy*:
Wife told me to put the pie in the oven at 120 degrees.
Took some doing! but no appreciation for all the effort

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

"OLD" IS WHEN.....

Your sweetie says, "Let's go upstairs and make love," and you answer, "Pick one, I can't do both!"


"OLD" IS WHEN.....

Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes and you're barefoot.


"OLD" IS WHEN.....

A sexy babe catches your fancy and your pacemaker opens the garage door.


"OLD" IS WHEN.....

Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.


"OLD" IS WHEN.....

You don't care where your spouse goes, just as long as you don't have to go along.


"OLD" IS WHEN.....

You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.


"OLD" IS WHEN.....

"Getting a little action" means I don't need to take any fibre today.


"OLD" IS WHEN.....

"Getting lucky" means you find your car in the parking lot.


"OLD" IS WHEN.....

An "all-nighter" means not getting up to pee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/2/14)

Sometimes, we just need to remember what the rules of life really are: 
You only need two tools: WD-40 and Duct Tape. 
If it doesn't move and should, use the WD-40. 
If it shouldn't move and does, use the duct tape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## fred1sa (18/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Sometimes, we just need to remember what the rules of life really are:
> You only need two tools: WD-40 and Duct Tape.
> If it doesn't move and should, use the WD-40.
> If it shouldn't move and does, use the duct tape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Tornalca (18/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## BhavZ (18/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> View attachment 1369



That is the truth.. As a biker myself, if he/she don't start, the day is pretty much ruined..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/2/14)

*
Nothing like a Ford Bakkie*

_*I bought a new Ford F250 Tri-Flex Fuel Truck*

*that runs on either hydrogen, gasoline or E85.*

*I returned to the dealer yesterday
because I couldn't get the radio to work.*

*The technician explained that the radio was voice activated.*

*
'Nelson,' the technician said to the radio
and it immediately replied, 'Ricky or Willie?'*

*
'Willie!' he said and the song, 'On The Road Again'*

*came from the speakers.*

*
Then he said, 'Ray Charles!', and instantly the song*

*'Georgia On My Mind' replaced Willie Nelson.

I drove away happy, and for the next few days,*

e*very time I'd say, 'Beethoven,'*

*I'd get beautiful classical music, and if I said,*

*'Beatles,' I'd get one of their awesome songs.*

*
Yesterday, some guy ran a red light and nearly creamed *

*my new truck, but I swerved in time to avoid him.*

*I yelled, 'A@* Hole!'*


*Immediately the radio responded with:*

*Ladies and gentlemen,*


*You can now listen to an address from*

*THE PRESIDENT OF SOUTH AFRICA. *

*Damn I love this bakkie..!*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Poppie (18/2/14)

@Rob Fisher - Ha Ha - getting old is not for cissies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (18/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> View attachment 1369


haha Derick read this to me the other night from another website, and it is so me, the difference is, I go up to him and ask, did I do something wrong you are very distant, and usual reply is "nah just thinking about a problem" and I'm kewl again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (19/2/14)

Irish text message

Paddy text his wife: "Mary I'm just having one more pint with the lads. If I'm not home in 20 minutes, read this message again"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)

what a smart lady

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mbera (19/2/14)

Three women were sitting around throwing back a few drinks and talking about their sex lives. 

Karen said, "I call my husband the dentist bcoz nobody can drill like he does."

Joane giggled and confessed, "I call my husband the miner bcoz of his incredible shaft."

Kathy quietly slipped her whiskey until Joane finally asked, "well, what do u call ur bf?"

Kathy frowned and said, "The Postman. Bcoz he always delivers late and half the time it's in the wrong hole."


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (20/2/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (20/2/14)

Test of age!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

HAHA 

chuck norris jokes never get old


----------



## Tornalca (20/2/14)

A bit of Rugby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (20/2/14)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (20/2/14)

TylerD said:


>



As an Audi driver I do approve!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

That video is hilarious

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

http://www.findtheinvisiblecow.com/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> http://www.findtheinvisiblecow.com/



really... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)




----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Lol rowan

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)




----------



## johan (21/2/14)

Thought for the day:

"It's only when you see a mosquito landing on your testicles that you realise that there is always a way to solve problems without using violence."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

johanct said:


> Thought for the day:
> 
> "It's only when you see a mosquito landing on your testicles that you realise that there is always a way to solve problems without using violence."


So true!


----------



## Tornalca (21/2/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (21/2/14)




----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

How the Internet started. 

In ancient Israel, it came to pass that a trader by the name of Abraham Com did take unto himself a healthy young wife by the name of Dorothy.

And Dot Com was a comely woman, Large of breast, broad of shoulder and long of leg. Indeed, she was often called Amazon Dot Com.

And she said unto Abraham, her husband,

"Why dost thou travel so far from town to town with thy goods when thou canst trade without ever leaving thy tent?"

And Abraham did look at her as though she were several saddle bags
short of a camel load, but simply said, 

"How, dear?"

And Dot replied,

"I will place drums in all the towns and drums in between to send messages saying what you have for sale, and they will reply telling you who hath the best price. The sale can be made on the drums and delivery made by Uriah's Pony Stable (UPS)."

Abraham thought long and decided he would let Dot have her way with the drums.

And the drums rang out and were an immediate success. Abraham sold all the goods he had at the top price, without ever having to move from his tent.

To prevent neighbouring countries from overhearing what the drums were saying, Dot devised a system that only she and the drummers knew. It was known as Must Send Drum Over Sound (MSDOS), and she also developed a language to transmit ideas and pictures - Hebrew To The People (HTTP).

And the young men did take to Dot Com's trading as doth the greedy horsefly take to camel dung. They were called Nomadic Ecclesiastical Rich Dominican Sybarites, or NERDS.

And lo, the land was so feverish with joy at the new riches and the deafening sound of drums that no one noticed that the real riches were going to that enterprising drum dealer, Brother William of Gates, who bought off every drum maker in the land. Indeed he did insist on drums to be made that would work only with Brother Gates' drumheads and 
drumsticks.

And Dot did say,

"Oh, Abraham, what we have started is being taken over by others."

And Abraham looked out over the Bay of Ezekiel, or eBay as it came to be known.

He said,

"We need a name that reflects what we are."

And Dot replied,

"Young Ambitious Hebrew Owner Operators."

"YAHOO," said Abraham.

And because it was Dot's idea, they named it YAHOO Dot Com.

Abraham's cousin, Joshua, being the young Gregarious Energetic Educated Kid (GEEK) that he was, soon started using Dot's drums to locate things around the countryside.

It soon became known as God's Own Official Guide to Locating Everything (GOOGLE).

That is how it all began.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala event hosted by a local liberal arts college.

There was no shortage of extremely young idealistic ladies in attendance, one of whom approached the Sergeant Major for conversation."Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious man. Is something bothering you?"

"Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature."

The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, "It looks like you have seen a lot of action."
"Yes, ma'am, a lot of action."

The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, "You know, you should lighten up. Relax and enjoy yourself."The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious manner.

Finally the young lady said, "You know, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but when is the last time you had sex?"

"1955, ma'am."

"Well, there you are. No wonder you're so serious. You really need to chillout! I mean, no sex since 1955!"

She took his hand and led him to a private room where she proceeded to "relax" him several times. Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare chest and said, 
"Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955." 

The Sergeant Major said, after glancing at his watch, "I hope not; it's only 2130 now."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mbera (24/2/14)

Government announced dat as jy 5 kinders het, kry jy automaties 'n salaris increase van R5000. 'n ou van Brakpan hoor die ding en sê vi sy vrou, dies mos oraait man, nou kan ek jou vetrel van daai laitie wat ek het by daai girl in Springs, ek sal hom gaan haal sodat hy hier by ons saam met ons 4 laaities kan kom bly sodat ek kan qualify.... Die volgende dag toe hy by die huis kom met die laaitie, vra hy vi sy vrou " waar is die ander 3 kinders?" Toe hak sy vrou af "Jy's nie die enigste een wat die nuus gehoor het nie....hulle pa's het hulle ook kom haal!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/2/14)

translation ??

Google translate does not do it justice but it does get the point !!

Government announced that if you have five kids, you automatically get a salary Increase of R5000. A guy from Brakpan hear the thing and say vi wife like moss okay man, now I can vetrel of those lightie I did at that girl in Springs, I'll get him and he with us along with our 4 boys can get so that I can Qualify .... the next day he came home with the boy, he asked his wife vi "which is the other three children?" Then chop off his wife "You're not the only one who heard the news .... not their fathers, they also fetch!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mbera (24/2/14)

Government announced that if you have five kids, you automatically get a salary Increase of R5000. A guy from Brakpan heard of this and said to his wife okay now I can tell you of the kidd I have at that girl in Springs, I'll get him and along with our 4 boys then we can can Qualify .... The next day he came home with the boy, he asked his wife "where are the other three children?" And she said "You're not the only one who heard the news .... their fathers did too "

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mbera (24/2/14)

@Rowan Francis sorry for the afr apologies

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Derick (26/2/14)

Why I don't like driving when sick





??​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

Me in the morning taking the wife to work vaping in the car!



Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

Gotta get me this balloons!



Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Back on January 9th, a group of Pekin , Illinois bikers were riding west on I-74 when they saw a girl about to jump off the Murray Baker Bridge . So they stopped. 

George, their leader, a big burly man of 53, gets off his Harley, walks through a group of gawkers, past the State Trooper who was trying to talk her down off the railing, and says, 

"Hey Baby.....whatcha doin' up there on that railin'?" 

She says tearfully, "I'm going to commit suicide!!" 

While he didn't want to appear "sensitive," George also didn't want to miss this "be-a-legend" opportunity either so he asked ....."Well, before you jump, Honey-Babe...why don't you give ole George here your best last kiss?" 

So, with no hesitation at all, she leaned back over the railing and did just that ... and it was a long, deep, lingering kiss followed immediately by another even better one. 

After they breathlessly finished, George gets a big thumbs-up approval from his biker-buddies, the onlookers, and even the State Trooper, and then says, 

"Wow! That was the best kiss I have ever had, Honey! That's a real talent you're wasting, Sugar Shorts. You could be famous if you rode with me. Why the hell are you committing suicide?" 

"My parents don't like me dressing up like a girl." 

It's still unclear whether she jumped or was pushed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (26/2/14)

Dutch ravers dancing to Yakety Sax.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (26/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Dutch ravers dancing to Yakety Sax.




OMG!!! Im dying here


----------



## johan (26/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

I'm going to get some flack here but it's really funny so I'll post it anyway!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## johan (26/2/14)




----------



## annemarievdh (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to get some flack here but it's really funny so I'll post it anyway!
> 
> View attachment 1573



hahaha ummm @Rob Fisher... Be ware... I'm one of those untreated...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

LOL, No wonder @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

I knew that was coming!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> LOL, No wonder @Stroodlepuff



Humph!!!!! watch out pooh bear mad girls without meds can be very very dangerous!!!! now which eye do you want painted blue the left, the right or both?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

If you could choose between "World Peace" or all Bill Gates's money...


What colour REO would you buy?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you could choose between "World Peace" or all Bill Gates's money...
> 
> 
> What colour REO would you buy?



24Ct Gold for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (27/2/14)

lol some good stuff here


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)

seriously though - super market cakes for any wedding... really??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

You look at a light bulb and ask yourself: How could I wick that?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 1592
> View attachment 1593



nice one stroody


----------



## Riaz (27/2/14)

snapped this this morning in traffic

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tornalca (27/2/14)

Almost Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Hmm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

SELFIE: Voetsek its Friday - the bench is tidy enough - Lets BRAAI!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA (28/2/14)

Derick said:


> Why I don't like driving when sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ride bike whenever the weather allows. Ie, dry(ish) and above 5 degrees c.
Try this maneuver inside a helmet, while keeping the bike upright.
But even when I'm in the car, my thoughts match those 100%

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Poppie (1/3/14)

love this giggles - makes my day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Must belong to a South African:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (4/3/14)

They want to adopt her so bad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

they coming to live in South Africa for 8 months... in Sandton/ Bryanston.... Brad is a vaper.... need I say more 

(Rumor has it)

Sources: http://www.iol.co.za/tonight/brangelina-move-to-sa-1.1640144#.UxWbQfm1Y5w
http://www.channel24.co.za/Gossip/News/Brad-and-Angie-to-live-in-Jozi-for-8-months-20140131

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> they coming to live in South Africa for 8 months... in Sandton/ Bryanston.... Brad is a vaper.... need I say more
> 
> (Rumor has it)



Stuff Brad I love Angelina!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (4/3/14)

I met her once in Uxbridge in London. Such a nice girl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca (4/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (4/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> they coming to live in South Africa for 8 months... in Sandton/ Bryanston.... Brad is a vaper.... need I say more
> 
> (Rumor has it)
> 
> ...


Invite them to our meet.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/14)

gonna be my neighbours !! LoL ..................... not


----------



## Tornalca (4/3/14)

Probably one of the best pranks I have seen. I would love it!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/HG_wfMK7dko?rel=0

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (4/3/14)

I love these guys!


----------



## Tornalca (5/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## devdev (5/3/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

i have never laughed this hard in a very long time!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

@Matthee just now awarded me a RIBBON!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/3/14)

Congrats @johanct!


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @johanct!



Thanks!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Sunday Evening Goodnight Thought

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> Sunday Evening Goodnight Thought
> 
> View attachment 1841



You're lucky at least one of those conatin a males sense of humour otherwise you would be in trouble...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (9/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You're lucky at least one of those conatin a males sense of humour otherwise you would be in trouble...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

denizenx said:


> View attachment 1844



Cheeky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

UR so right 

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 1958



... and hopefully afterwards send him back to his mom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 1958



awesome


----------



## annemarievdh (12/3/14)

@Stroodlepuff, nice one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Talking about family ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 1958



My question is why is he not folding his own clothes and doing his own stuff.. Hell he should be treating you to lovely home made dinner at least twice a week.

Just my 2c, not stirring any, Promise - Scouts Honour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> My question is why is he not folding his own clothes and doing his own stuff.. Hell he should be treating you to lovely home made dinner at least twice a week.
> 
> Just my 2c, not stirring any, Promise - Scouts Honour



He did not remember the bible verse: ".... cherish your wife"


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

johanct said:


> He did not remember the bible verse: ".... cherish your wife"



Agreed..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> My question is why is he not folding his own clothes and doing his own stuff.. Hell he should be treating you to lovely home made dinner at least twice a week.
> 
> Just my 2c, not stirring any, Promise - Scouts Honour




He wasnt army trained like they used to be  heehee

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

RANDOM MONDAY MORNING

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

lol

Found this gem on istagram



Oh and then theres this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Random Tuesday

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapes (18/3/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Vapes said:


>


Brilliant!

And for all you gamers out there that enjoy the SP series you gotta play the game, its is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)



Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Irish Yoga

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CraftyZA (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> Irish Yoga
> 
> View attachment 2195


Happy belated st paddies!


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Happy belated st paddies!



Thanks - still green since the 17'th and will especially be much greener this coming weekend with family from Eire


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

How do you know when you are Vaping too much?

When you try and plug in your removable hard drive and there are no more free USB ports!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

How many vapers does it take to change a light bulb?

Three! One to recoil it, one to review it, and one to video the tutorial!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Two young boys walked into a pharmacy one day, picked out a box of tampons and proceeded to the checkout counter.

The pharmacist at the counter asked the older boy, 'Son, how old are you?'

'Eight', the boy replied.

The man continued, 'Do you know what these are used for?'

The boy replied, 'Not exactly, but they aren't for me. They're for him. He's my brother. He's four."

"Oh, really?" the pharmacist replied with a grin.

"Yes." the boy said. "We saw on TV that if you use these, you would be able to swim, play tennis and ride a bike. 
Right now, he can't do none of those."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (24/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)

Poor Pooh Bear

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (25/3/14)

Hahahaha ok I will never think of that show in the same way


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

this had to come up some time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

A

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

This ones for @TylerD 





Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

TylerD said:


>




HAHAHHAHAHA good one


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

First world problems...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

that is hilarious @TylerD Whoever made this is a legend!


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

TylerD said:


>




Superb!!


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

This photo of a serial vapist found by @devdev

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2645


That is so very true - look at all our pictures on this forum. Thus, a trillion times more satisfying than smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

That is factual Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

Men vs Women

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

in light of the latest celebrity breakup... (I do like coldplay but this is funny! ) Courtesy of a friends BF


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

*EXERCISE FOR PEOPLE OVER 55*


Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side. 

With a 5-lb potato bag in each hand, extend your arms straight out from your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full minute, and then relax. Each day you'll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer. 

After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb potato bags and go through the same procedure as above. 

Then try 50-lb potato bags and then eventually try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb potato bag in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a full minute.

*(I'm at this level now.)* 

After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Die Kriek (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> *EXERCISE FOR PEOPLE OVER 55*
> 
> 
> Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room at each side.
> ...



Gotta show that one to my mom, she WILL kill me, but I just have to!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil (30/3/14)

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Random Monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2760



OMW!!! I want it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

LEATHER

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)

so close...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Some view:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

haha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

You guys / girls with daughters, keep for future reference

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Poppie (1/4/14)

I just love the giggles - makes my day lighter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

johan said:


> You guys / girls with daughters, keep for future reference
> 
> View attachment 2847



i will definitely be printing these and keeping them for the right time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (2/4/14)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/14)

johan said:


> You guys / girls with daughters, keep for future reference
> 
> View attachment 2847



@Gizmo you need this  for one day in the very far future...like when Chloe is 21


----------



## johan (2/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Gizmo you need this  for one day in the very far future...like when Chloe is 21



That day comes in a wink of an eye, ask me or any other parent with grownup kids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2940



What a wise man 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Not so much of a Giggle but a real good feeling video! A classic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

Wow Rob that was super touching. Soo nice to see these rare acts of goodness

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Apologies, but it just doesn't work in English (tripe?)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rex_Bael (3/4/14)

Kinda works if you use sheep offal as the translation

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Kinda works if you use sheep offal as the translation



Thanks @Rex_Bael , I didn't even know such a word exists


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

AG NEEEE !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tornalca (3/4/14)

Funny business meeting illustrating how hard it is for an engineer to fit into the corporate world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> Funny business meeting illustrating how hard it is for an engineer to fit into the corporate world!




LOL - BRILLIANT!  I'm downloading and will play to all future clients (instead of walking out of a meeting as I use to do).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> Funny business meeting illustrating how hard it is for an engineer to fit into the corporate world!



Some serious dafuq moments in there thanks for the giggle

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007 (3/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 2448


I would rather have Zuma taking my money than Malemma taking my money and my life. The lesser of two Weevil's I guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Random Friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

Don't know if you guys have seen this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

and part 2


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this




Aaag Nee man !!


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

May I never get this bored!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

@johan, ag ja man!!! I have tears in my eyes from laughing , everytime i watch it, i still think it's funny hahaha


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

Have seen them still flippen hilarious though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

My problem is that I laugh myself in a stupor and afterwards I'm upset with myself for laughing at that K@#!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

johan said:


> My problem is that I laugh myself in a stupor and afterwards I'm upset with myself for laughing at that K@#!



it still made you laugh


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

I know and wasted my time


----------



## Metal Liz (4/4/14)

laughing isn't a waste of time, it's a WEAPON hehehehe i have proof 

_"The human race has only one really effective weapon and that is laughter."_
- Mark Twain

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> laughing isn't a waste of time, it's a WEAPON hehehehe i have proof
> 
> _"The human race has only one really effective weapon and that is laughter."_
> - Mark Twain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

This is hilarious!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

This amused me. From this video on youtube:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/4/14)

I was getting a nic buzz from watching that ... eesh

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007 (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> This amused me. From this video on youtube:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048



Now I know what I am going to do Saturday in the middle of Canal Walk shopping center.....(Represent broda).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (5/4/14)

Random Saturday Morning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/14)

This is sooo funny!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/14)

So sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

That's a sweet *BUNNY* @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> So sweet



These dogs are from China  My old boss took photos of them when he was over there they are adorable! Used to always try bribing him to bring me one back when ever he went over, never did though  Cant remember what they are called

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Some trivia - They consume more dog meat than cattle over there


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

johan said:


> Some trivia - They consume more dog meat than cattle over there




That we know! There was a shop in Oriental Plaza caught for using cat and dog meat in their samoosa's the other day too, will see if I can find the article


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

In Manderain dog meat is called: "neo-ro" and cat meat: "mee-ro" 

DOG MEAT IN tall pot



WET MARKET DRIED FROGS



WORST FOR ME: DRIED SEA HORSES (suppose to be an endangered species)

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

johan said:


> In Manderain dog meat is called: "neo-ro" and cat meat: "mee-ro"
> 
> DOG MEAT IN tall pot
> View attachment 3167
> ...



I dislike this post  So horrible to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

That's really horrible @johan, i really don't understand how they could eat things like that... it's like eating a family member...


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> That's really horrible @johan, i really don't understand how they could eat things like that... it's like eating a family member...



Maybe they've understood Bob Marley's song "... a hungry mannnn is unnnn angry mannnn"


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

hahaha okay ja maybe they did - they should just stick to their "flied lice plicks" hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I dislike this post  So horrible to see



I fully agree - should I delete the photos? No problem to do that at all.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

johan said:


> I fully agree - should I delete the photos? No problem to do that at all.



No need from my side, if anyone else complains you may do so! Just makes me angry! Like those live animal keyrings they sell over there! Drives me insane!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

I saw this on Facebook. 






@Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Oh! @Justin223 you should've tagged Rob on this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justin223 (7/4/14)

johan said:


> Oh! @Justin223 you should've tagged Rob on this one



Well I did edit it quickly to avoid a fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/14)

Every body now

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> Well I did edit it quickly to avoid a fine.



And what a good move that was!


----------



## TylerD (8/4/14)

This ones for @andro !

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## andro (8/4/14)

TylerD said:


> This ones for @andro !
> View attachment 3477


Thanks . U will be surprise how many people doesnt have an idea about what tattoo should look like

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tornalca (8/4/14)

Some Barry Roux






??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

haha gotta love barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (8/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (8/4/14)

http://chaoslife.findchaos.com/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (8/4/14)

Random Tuesday evening

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (8/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Justin223 said:


>


I have seen a dog or two with those things - it is as frustrating as your picture depicts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I have seen a dog or two with those things - it is as frustrating as your picture depicts.



They tried to put one on my Cat... Not so much! Didn't last more than 4,5 nanoseconds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

This sounds like @Rob Fisher and his label-er.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> This sounds like @Rob Fisher and his label-er.




Classic! Bwhahahaha!


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Question answered

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> This sounds like @Rob Fisher and his label-er.



OMG! I did this the other day lol! Needless to say they were not impressed! The label came off in like 2 seconds haha and then became a chew toy which was hilarious because of its stickyness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/4/14)

Realy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

For you IT guys.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

I love that one. I have stolen it!!!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

LOL


----------



## Justin223 (9/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

the funniest thing just happened now

i decided to rock the nemi in 350 mode, so i set it up and start vaping.

i ask my colleague next to me, dont you think this looks good.

she replies, 'NO, its looks like a small ****'

i had to burst out laughing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> she replies, 'NO, its looks like a small ****'
> 
> i had to burst out laughing



This is the problem I have with the SVD... everyone says it looks like a fancy dildo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the problem I have with the SVD... everyone says it looks like a fancy dildo!


i went to visit some friends over the weekend, who arent exposed much to vaping (they just know of twisp) and when my friends wife saw my nemi, she said, yoh Riaz that looks like something to stick up someones b*m LOL


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the problem I have with the SVD... everyone says it looks like a fancy dildo!


Can you imagine what they would say if you had one of those EVOD tanks that light up on it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/4/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

There was a farmer that needed a new rooster as his old one had passed away. So he goes to a fellow farmer, who said he had a rooster he was willing to sell. As he is buying the rooster, the other farmer tells him the rooster's name is Brewster, and that he had better keep an eye on him. 
"Why do I need to keep an eye on him?" the farmer asked.
"Because he will do it with anything in sight." the other farmer answers.

The farmer is a little confused, but decides to take Brewster anyway. 

Later that morning the farmer hears a wild commotion coming from the chicken pen. He rushes over to see what is going on, and there is Brewster. He has all the hens lined up and is going down the line fornicating like mad. The farmer looks at him and says "Brewster you had better slow down or you are going to kill yourself.

As the farmer sits down to lunch, he hears his pigs squealing and making a racket. When he gets to the pig pen, there's Brewster with all the sows lined up going to it. The farmer looks at him and says "Brewster you had better slow down or you are going to kill yourself.

In the afternoon, another commotion is heard in the pasture, and sure enough, there's Brewster with the cows lined up just going at it. The farmer looks at him and says "Brewster you had better slow down or you are going to kill yourself.

As the sun is starting to set the farmer notices buzzards are circling something in the field. When he goes to investigate, he finds poor Brewster laying motionless in the field. The farmer looks down and says "I told you you would kill yourself if you didn't slow down"

Brewster opens one eye and says "Shhh they're about to land"

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

I love these guys!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

And

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

my beer don't give me any

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

duckit but it's funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

in light of todays events:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> in light of todays events:
> 
> View attachment 3679


Classic hahahahaha!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Jenee on Innokin thingy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

I just love her totally subdued sense of humour.


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

johan said:


> I just love her totally subdued sense of humour.


I love Jenee! It's actually her boyfriend Ross, that is suing New York for some ecigs ban.


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

I will definitely search for more of her vids on youtube @TylerD - just like her style very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## mbera (11/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

Some excellent laughs @TylerD hahaha thanks dude!!! No back to work and that ducking customer calling list... i hate phoning people for money urgh!!! atleast i get to knock off early today, whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (12/4/14)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (13/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

https://soundcloud.com/bx947/the-barry-roux-parody

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

and this one is especially for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/4/14)

The best part of that whole video was the end *****!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The best part of that whole video was the end *****!!!!



Agreed hahahahaha


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/4/14)

TylerD said:


>



Thats k*k funny but so wrong on so many levels. I love SNL

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/4/14)

TylerD said:


>



Thats k*k funny but so wrong on so many levels. I love SNL

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (15/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 3964


lets ask @Rob Fisher ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

@shabbar, that is SOOOOOOO true!!! hahaha, and we always fall for that "hook, line and sinker"!!!


----------



## shabbar (15/4/14)

Riaz said:


> lets ask @Rob Fisher ??




Lol sooo Rob ???


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

shabbar said:


> Lol sooo Rob ???



Yebo that is true!


----------



## annemarievdh (15/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @shabbar, that is SOOOOOOO true!!! hahaha, and we always fall for that "hook, line and sinker"!!!



hahahah sometimes but other times the women got smarter and don't fall for materiel stuff anymore...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> hahahah sometimes but other times the women got smarter and don't fall for materiel stuff anymore...



The truth was that I don't give fish I caught more worms... however I do still buy my beautiful wife jewelry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The truth was that I don't give fish I caught more worms... however I do still buy my beautiful wife jewelry!


way to go @Rob Fisher 

one should always keep that flame going

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (15/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The truth was that I don't give fish I caught more worms... however I do still buy my beautiful wife jewelry!



Very good @Rob Fisher, but I'm sure you give her lot more than just stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)




----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)




----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (15/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 3981


Bwhahaha classic TylerD!!!!!!


----------



## johan (15/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (15/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 3965



so far only the apple is halfway decent


----------



## Spiri (16/4/14)

I love these "Idees vol vrees" strips, dry but funny sense of humor.




??????

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (17/4/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 4099


Oh man I so want that t-shirt..

We should come up with something like that for our v-tops (vape shirts)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (17/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (17/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## mbera (17/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Melinda (17/4/14)

mbera said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I wish I could find this funny more than once!!!


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

High on Love

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

heres some Easter funnies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/4/14)




----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

Signing off:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mbera (22/4/14)

A group of young women decided to arrange for a camp with their mothers-in-laws to hopefully get to know and understand each other better since relations between them were very sour. Two buses were hired, one for the mothers-in-law and the other for the daughters-in-law. Unfortunately the bus the mothers-in-law were travelling in was involved in an accident and all the passengers were killed on the spot. The daughters in law (women being women) shed a few tears but they were all puzzled by one woman who wailed uncontrollably for what they perceived to be her loss. Her friend asked her, "Forgive me for asking but why are you crying so hard, I didn't realize you were so close to your mother-in-law? "To which she replied, "No we are not close at all, she missed the bus!" ........

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/4/14)

http://instagram.com/p/my5Zo-lX2o/

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/4/14)

http://instagram.com/p/mSm6k3B2rL/

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mSm6k3B2rL/
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


It's funny cause it's true!


----------



## TylerD (24/4/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

This isn't really funny.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> This isn't really funny.....
> View attachment 4399


Eina Duck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

Need a follow up to see how he removed that hook @TylerD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> This isn't really funny.....
> View attachment 4399


eina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> This isn't really funny.....
> View attachment 4399


neee flipit! Sies man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (25/4/14)

Coffee Ad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (25/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/14)

Eina!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

TylerD said:


> This isn't really funny.....
> View attachment 4399



Not even close to funny and very close to being a fine because I have tried not to look at this picture because it gives me the Heebee Jeebies!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/4/14)



Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

@Rowan Francis are you looking for a LARGE fine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/4/14)

sorry but my eldest child is squeemish so i showed him the last fishing pic (just so we can watch him flip and squirm ) and my youngest says oh thats not bad try this one , i'll send it to you ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> sorry but my eldest child is squeemish so i showed him the last fishing pic and my youngest says oh thats not bad try this one , i'll send it to you ..



So are you saying that the fine should be paid by your children?


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/4/14)

no i am saying that i was influenced by pier pressure and i was not in control of what i was doing , mlady .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> no i am saying that i was influenced by pier pressure and i was not in control of what i was doing , mlady .





We will have to put it to the Jury but I'm not optimistic due to the fact that this area is for laughing only and these two pictures cause a lot of pain and anguish which is certainly not the main aim of the Giggles thread!

Holding thumbs for you but I have a feeling your wallet is going to hurt!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/4/14)

@Rowan Francis this is the first time I have EVER clicked the dislike button on this forum! That was absolutely disgusting!!!'

Honorable fines master i think he deserves a rhino at least  hehe just joking! Seriously though that was disgusting!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (26/4/14)

@Rowan Francis - quick start crying!


----------



## annemarievdh (26/4/14)

Nooooooo!!!! @Rowan Francis you just made me almost faint!! That is horrible!! I cant even stand the optometrist coming close to my eyes with that stick like light thingy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (26/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/4/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (28/4/14)

Gizmo said:


>




One of the best comedy series ever "Mrs Brown's Boys"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (28/4/14)

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/14)

johan said:


> One of the best comedy series ever "Mrs Brown's Boys"



Agreed! Love it its hilarious

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

My old man just sent me this pic in an email and then a follow up email asking if I saw the dead mouse on the donut..... took about 18 mins , but I finally saw it..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 4496
> 
> 
> My old man just sent me this pic in an email and then a follow up email asking if I saw the dead mouse on the donut..... took about 18 mins , but I finally saw it..



I still can't see it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey786 (28/4/14)

This guy's pulling a dry one straight up his nose

Am I right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still can't see it!


Top left....no, no more left and a little bit down.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Top left....no, no more left and a little bit down.



Ahhhh I see it... but it looks like it's alive and not dead!


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (28/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh I see it... but it looks like it's alive and not dead!



so was i the only one wondering if those delicous donutes were covered with proper chocolate or that fake crap they splatter on nowadays?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (28/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 4514



Yip, can get it to you on Thursday 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Yip, can get it to you on Thursday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (29/4/14)

hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

STOFFEL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/5/14)

Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## crack2483 (1/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 4610
> Hahahahaha



So! So what! 




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (1/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> So! So what!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vapers are not normal. Vapers are weird. We like vapers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BhavZ (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 4651


It's funny cause it's true


----------



## mbera (3/5/14)

**STUD ROOSTER**
A farmer went out one day and bought a brand new stud rooster for his
chicken coop. The new rooster struts over to the old rooster and says, *
*
'OK old fogey,** time for you to retire.'
The old rooster replies, 'Come on, surely you cannot handle
ALL of these chickens.
Look what it has done to me
Can't you just let me have the two old hens over in the corner?'
The young rooster says,
'Beat it: You are washed up
And I am taking over.'
The old rooster says,
'I tell you what, young stud.
I will race you around the farmhouse. Whoever wins gets the exclusive
domain
over the entire chicken coop.' The young rooster laughs.
'You know you don't stand a chance, old man.
So, just to be fair,
I will give you a head start.' *
*
The old rooster takes off running. About 15 seconds later the young
rooster
takes off running after him. They round the front porch of the farmhouse
and
the young rooster has closed the gap. *
*
He is only about 5 feet behind the old rooster and gaining fast. The
farmer,
meanwhile, is sitting in his usual spot on the front porch
When he sees the roosters running by.
The Old Rooster is squalking
And running as hard as he can.
The Farmer grabs his shotgun and
- BOOM -
He blows the young rooster to bits. The farmer sadly shakes his head and
says, *
*'Dammit.....
Third gay rooster I bought this month.' *

*Moral of this* *
Story? ... *

*Don't mess with the OLD FOGEYS -
Age, skill, wisdom, and a little treachery *

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (4/5/14)

Lumia continuing a proud legacy! And a great phone to boot


----------



## johan (5/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

RANDOM

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/5/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (7/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 4871


Start with the couriers Rob, they cause much annoyance for us all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> Start with the couriers Rob, they cause much annoyance for us all



That pic was posted for exactly that reason!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (10/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Die Kriek (10/5/14)

US Marine Corps meets Disney. Best part is near the end, but don't skip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (11/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

you know you want one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (12/5/14)

denizenx said:


> you know you want one
> View attachment 5003



Don't tell me you're a fan of Eurovison's 2014 winner? If so I'm shocked!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

johan said:


> Don't tell me you're a fan of Eurovison's 2014 winner? If so I'm shocked!



only eurovision winners i've ever been a fan of is ABBA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (12/5/14)

denizenx said:


> only eurovision winners i've ever been a fan of is ABBA



What a relief!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (12/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 4430


Now we know why captain hook wears an eye patch.


----------



## TylerD (13/5/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ET (13/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

anyone remember these rules?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Xhale (13/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tornalca (14/5/14)

If dogs could send text messages

http://www.boredpanda.com/texts-from-dogs/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy (15/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

7 reasons why men

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca (15/5/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (15/5/14)

Two friends are fishing near a bridge. Suddenly a hearse and two funeral cars pass over the bridge and one of the men stands up, takes off his cap and bows his head. When the cars have gone he puts his cap back on, sits back down and carries on fishing. His mate turns to him and says: 'Dave, that's one of the nicest, most respectful things I've ever seen.'. Dave replies: 'Well, we were married for nearly 20 years.'

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

denizenx said:


> Two friends are fishing near a bridge. Suddenly a hearse and two funeral cars pass over the bridge and one of the men stands up, takes off his cap and bows his head. When the cars have gone he puts his cap back on, sits back down and carries on fishing. His mate turns to him and says: 'Dave, that's one of the nicest, most respectful things I've ever seen.'. Dave replies: 'Well, we were married for nearly 20 years.'



eish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop (19/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (21/5/14)

This is funny. Why?
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10008054/1711104-couple-style-brass-510-drip-tip
The male with the hole in the head.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

TylerD said:


> This is funny. Why?
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10008054/1711104-couple-style-brass-510-drip-tip



Which head do you put in your mouth or both? and funny the use of the word "couple"? And the male head will headbang my lips the whole time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (21/5/14)

johan said:


> What part do you put in your mouth?


I don't want to suck his head! WTF!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

its also funny cuz it says brass... doesnt look very brassy to me


----------



## mbera (21/5/14)

.Mathematics in the workplace: 


This comes from 2 maths teachers with a combined total of 70 years experience.It has an indisputable mathematical logic. It also made me Laugh Out Loud.This is a strictly ..... mathematical viewpoint... and it goes like this:What Makes 100%?What does it mean to give MORE than 100%?Ever wonder about those people who say they are giving more than 100%? We have all been to those meetings where someone wants you to give over 100%.How about achieving 103%?What makes up 100% in life? Here's a little mathematical formula that might help you answer these questions: If: A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z Is represented as: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26. Then: H-A-R-D-W-O-R-K 8+1+18+4+23+15+18+11 = 98%And K-N-O-W-L-E-D-G-E 11+14+15+23+12+5+4+7+5 = 96% But ,A-T-T-I-T-U-D-E 1+20+20+9+20+21+4+5 = 100% And, B-U-L-L-S-H-I-T 2+21+12+12+19+8+9+20 = 103% AND, look how far ass-kissing will take you. A-S-S-K-I-S-S-I-N-G 1+19+19+11+9+19+19+9+14+7 = 118% So, one can conclude with mathematical certainty, that while HARD WORK or KNOWLEDGE will get you close, and ATTITUDE will get you there - Its the BULLSHIT and ASS-KISSING that will put you over the top. 


Now you know why some people are where they are! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Die Kriek (22/5/14)

Who knew the forum liked CCR

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Note: Remember when posing for group photos, FOOT PLACEMENT is very IMPORTANT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/14)

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (22/5/14)

johan said:


> Note: Remember when posing for group photos, FOOT PLACEMENT is very IMPORTANT!
> 
> View attachment 5296



the guy with the improperly placed foot, looks like he's squatting to take a poo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (22/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Not sure if gif's work uploading from tapatalk, but I'll give it a try. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Not sure if gif's work uploading from tapatalk, but I'll give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Gif's do work when send from pc, but not from your phone / Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

johan said:


> Gif's do work when send from pc, but not from your phone / Tapatalk



Aah. See that now. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (22/5/14)

johan said:


> Gif's do work when send from pc, but not from your phone / Tapatalk


Thank you! I sat here for 10 minutes looking at the picture, waiting for something to happen. Thought it was just my slow internet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (22/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mufasa (23/5/14)

*Koffie maak mens aggressief...*

Koffie maak 'n mens definitief aggressief. 
Ek het gisteraand 12 dubbel brannewyne 
gedrink en my vrou twee koffies. 
Jy moes sien hoe de moer in was sy!??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (23/5/14)

Is there a size limit as how big a picture you may post?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/5/14)

check in the rules - those things we never read !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (24/5/14)

*FOR ALL OF US UP NORTH NOT BEING SOUTH AT THE VAPE MEET*:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (24/5/14)

Jip Jip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip Jip



... to serve her man - I like!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/5/14)

johan said:


> ... to serve her man - I like!



If there is any left for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/5/14)

Book Report!!!
Students at a local school were assigned to read 2 books, 'Titanic' and 'My Life' by Bill Clinton.
One student turned in the following book report, with the proposition that they were nearly identical stories..
His cool professor gave him an A+ for this report.
Titanic: Cost - $29.99
Clinton: Cost - $29.99
Titanic: Over 3 hours to read
Clinton: Over 3 hours to read
Titanic: The story of Jack and Rose, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.
Clinton: The story of Bill and Monica, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.
Titanic: Jack is a starving artist.
Clinton: Bill is a bullshit artist.
Titanic: In one scene, Jack enjoys a good cigar.
Clinton: Ditto for Bill .
Titanic: During the ordeal, Rose's dress gets ruined.
Clinton: Ditto for Monica.
Titanic: Jack teaches Rose to spit.
Clinton: Let's not go there.
Titanic: Rose gets to keep her jewelry.
Clinton: Monica is forced to return her gifts.
Titanic: Rose remembers Jack for the rest of her life.
Clinton: Clinton doesn't remember Jack.
Titanic: Rose goes down on a vessel full of seamen.
Clinton: Monica.. Ooh, let's not go there, either.
Titanic: Jack surrenders to an icy death.
Clinton: Bill goes home to Hillary - basically the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (24/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (25/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (26/5/14)

Gotta remember this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/5/14)

How can I wick this?.......




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> How can I wick this?.......
> 
> View attachment 5451
> 
> ...


Looks like a chimney coil to me, wrap cotton around the outside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Begger goes hi-tech!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ko7ad (28/5/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (28/5/14)

johan said:


> Begger goes hi-tech!
> 
> View attachment 5538



lol only in gauteng


----------



## Metal Liz (28/5/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 5543



freakin awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Ollypop (29/5/14)

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Poppie (29/5/14)

@ Johan - begger - priceless

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

taking photos with metalheads

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

It works

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (29/5/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

Derick said:


>




Oh my word that is brilliant! Made my day! Just what was needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (29/5/14)

Next time you receive a call from a private number, answer in a hushed voice: "It's done, but there's blood everywhere."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Next time you receive a call from a private number, answer in a hushed voice: "It's done, but there's blood everywhere."



Hahahahaha I'll loose all my customers


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollypop (30/5/14)

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Derick (30/5/14)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> ...



life saber?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

Help,, tanks to big for the MVP

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (31/5/14)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Chop007 (31/5/14)

denizenx said:


> Two friends are fishing near a bridge. Suddenly a hearse and two funeral cars pass over the bridge and one of the men stands up, takes off his cap and bows his head. When the cars have gone he puts his cap back on, sits back down and carries on fishing. His mate turns to him and says: 'Dave, that's one of the nicest, most respectful things I've ever seen.'. Dave replies: 'Well, we were married for nearly 20 years.'


My mom reckons that is actually very true. Fishing runs deep in my family, would most likely happen.


----------



## Alex (1/6/14)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (1/6/14)

...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (2/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 5725



who ever said women should be obedient mmmmmmm


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

I totally did this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I totally did this



oh yeah back when they actually sold bugles in this country, nowadays you have to go to woolworths to get those shaped "chips"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mbera (3/6/14)

HOW TO IMPRESS A WOMAN
Compliment her, 
respect her, 
honour her, 
cuddle her, 
kiss her, caress her, 
love her, stroke her, 
tease her, 
comfort her, 
protect her, 
hug her, 
hold her, 
spend money on her, 
wine and dine her, 
buy things for her, 
listen to her, 
care for her, 
stand by her, 
support her, 
hold her, 
go to the ends of the Earth for her. 

HOW TO IMPRESS A MAN 
Show up naked. 
Bring food. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (3/6/14)

And beer.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> And beer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yip, don't forget the beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (5/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Poppie (6/6/14)

BRRRR - SOP EN PANNEKOEK WEER - LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Poppie said:


> BRRRR - SOP EN PANNEKOEK WEER - LOL



Sop vir voorgereg, os stert met stamp vir hoofgereg en pannekoek vir nagereg - nou water my bek!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

best bout for winter is the binne bout

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

How times have changed; some for the better and some for the worse

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

Goeie oggend @johan 
Dankie vir jou Saterdag Giggles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Silver said:


> Goeie oggend @johan
> Dankie vir jou Saterdag Giggles



Goeie *more* Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

Sorry oom, i got it all wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

I mean ohm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Silver said:


> I mean ohm



Almost thought you want to insult me with "oom"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

STEREOTYPING IS SOMETIMES TRUE

Heaven is Where:
The Police are British,
The Chefs are Italian,
The Mechanics are German,
The Lovers are French
and
It's all organized by the Swiss.
Hell is Where:
The Police are German,
The Chefs are British,
The Mechanics are French,
The Lovers are Swiss
and
It's all organized by the Italians.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Poppie (7/6/14)

@johan - ja-nee toeka se tyd is nie nou se tyd nie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (7/6/14)

If you have never shat your pants - here's how to get it to happen


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Derick said:


> If you have never shat your pants - here's how to get it to happen



WOW


----------



## Derick (7/6/14)

johan said:


> WOW


Hehe, I love these kinda videos - here's another one where pants were shat


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Derick said:


> Hehe, I love these kinda videos - here's another one where pants were shat




What a BOULDER! I actually like the Russian video's on these sort of things, but some are just too horrific.


----------



## BhavZ (7/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick (7/6/14)

johan said:


> What a BOULDER! I actually like the Russian video's on these sort of things, but some are just too horrific.


Yeah, I just like the close call ones

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/14)

Derick said:


> If you have never shat your pants - here's how to get it to happen


Bliksem!!


----------



## Derick (7/6/14)

Being a dad is nerve wrecking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (7/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/6/14)

I might get in trouble for this one  





So Ill make up for it with this one:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/14)

Now this is hysterical! Peter Kay is a real funny man!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (8/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Shaun (9/6/14)

Truth! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/14)

Shaun said:


> Truth!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


True Story!


----------



## PeterHarris (9/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Alex (9/6/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/6/14)

Alex said:


>



That is sooo true !!!!


----------



## Bumblebabe (9/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/6/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> View attachment 6078



hahahahahahahahahahahaha lmgl hahahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

seeing as its so cold....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

Defiance!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (10/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Defiance!
> 
> View attachment 6113



Hahaha that is just to good for word


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

when my wife sees the price on my vape gear invoice

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 6139


Nailed it!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


>




Aaaawwwww !!! I want to hug him and sqweese him and kiss him and never let go !!!


----------



## devdev (10/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


>




Yeah, this sort of thing will make a 200 pound lumberjack with calloused hands and the ability to chug a keg of beer after a 12 hour shift grow ovaries. Damn that grey cat is beyond awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (11/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe (11/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (11/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

So true

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (11/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> So true


Uhff pff ugh YEAH they do!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (11/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 6166


Or most accurate?

*hides*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Hahaha steer clear of that car

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Without coffee you don't want to come near me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (11/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe (12/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe (13/6/14)

Happy Friday 13th!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

*FINALLY A GIFTED BLOND*

Blonde walks into Absa in Johannesburg and asks for the loans dept. She says she's going to Europe on business for three weeks and needs to borrow R10, 000. The bank officer says the bank will need some kind of security for the loan, so the blonde hands over the keys to a new Rolls Royce. The car is parked on the street in front of the bank, she has the papers and everything checked out. Absa agrees to accept the car as collateral for the loan. The bank manager and its staff all enjoy a good laugh at the blonde for using a R5, 000,000 Rolls as collateral against a R10, 000 loan.

An employee of the bank then proceeds to drive the Rolls into the bank's underground garage and parks it there.

Two weeks later, the blonde returns, repays the R10, 000 and the interest, which comes to R141.66. The bank manager says, 'Miss, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely, but we are a little puzzled. While you were away, we checked you out and found that you are a multimillionaire. What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow R10, 000?' The blond replies .... 'Where else in Johannesburg can I park my car for two weeks for only R141.66 and expect it to be there when I return?'

Finally, a gifted blonde!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 6166


Even the attachment number is trying to play along

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Happy Friday 13th!!!
> View attachment 6254


Full Moon Friday the 13th....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (13/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Full Moon Friday the 13th....


Here in the cape this morning it was a Full Blood Moon Friday the 13th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Here in the cape this morning it was a Full Blood Moon Friday the 13th


Epic! 

I'm gonna be out on the porch tonight with my black cat on my lap, under a ladder watching for the Blood Moon..... there may or may not be some howling involved

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bumblebabe (13/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Epic!
> 
> I'm gonna be out on the porch tonight with my black cat on my lap, under a ladder watching for the Blood Moon..... there may or may not be some howling involved


With 5 dogs and the 3 of us....hmmm howling there will be 

PS good luck getting that cat outside in this cold

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

Alex said:


>


Tell him to get a REO?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (13/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/6/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 6319


swiiiiiish ....


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/6/14)

After the Vape Meet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

Two old ladies meet in Heaven...

SYLVIA: Hi! Wanda.
WANDA: Hi! Sylvia. How'd you die?
SYLVIA: I froze to death.
WANDA: How horrible!
SYLVIA: It wasn't so bad. After I quit shaking from the cold, I began to get warm & sleepy, and finally died a peaceful death.
What about you?
WANDA: I died of a massive heart attack. I suspected that my husband was cheating, so I came home early to catch him in the act. But instead, I found him all by himself in the den watching TV.
SYLVIA: So, what happened?
WANDA: I was so sure there was another woman there somewhere that I started running all over the house looking.I ran up into the attic and searched, and down into the basement. Then I went through every closet and checked under all the beds. I kept this up until I had looked everywhere, and finally I became so exhausted that I just keeled over with a heart attack and died!
SYLVIA: Too bad you didn't look in the freezer -- we'd both still be alive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)

*Only men know the struggle.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/6/14)

Alex said:


>



Jeeez, at least you got to date her 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)

Just for @Rob Fisher ??

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

Alex said:


> Just for @Rob Fisher



I don't get it? I don't do dogs... I'm a kitty person!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't get it? I don't do dogs... I'm a kitty person!
> 
> View attachment 6481



I heard you had a problem with mini me


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

Alex said:


> I heard you had a problem with mini me



Ahhh but that doggie is a CUTE Mini Me... it's that other dork from James Bond I can't handle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PIfMKhLI5-4/To5TklLR1kI/AAAAAAAABj4/J8q4kf7mvFw/s1600/*****-slapper.jpg

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

Much more my style!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/6/14)

Soooo true

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (16/6/14)

...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (16/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> ...



damn that's a good one lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/6/14)

Alex said:


> damn that's a good one lol



I guess that is why my eyesight is deteriorating so fast.


----------



## annemarievdh (16/6/14)

For all the CAT lovers, me included

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

*Frik! ... sien jy iets? ... NEE! F@#OL Jan!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

johan said:


> *Frik! ... sien jy iets? ... NEE! F@#OL Jan!*
> 
> View attachment 6549



lmgl hahahaha  hahahaha neeeeeee !!! ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

Next generation mobster

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/6/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tornalca (18/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)




----------



## Metal Liz (18/6/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (18/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## johan (19/6/14)

I'm going to make me a poster of this one @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

johan said:


> I'm going to make me a poster of this one @Alex


 
Put a willebees int the middle @johan


----------



## johan (19/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Put a willebees int the middle @johan


 
You mean a Cape Buffalo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

johan said:


> You mean a Cape Buffalo!


 
Ja ja daai ding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/14)

Facebook is broken...gasp lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

johan said:


> I'm going to make me a poster of this one @Alex


 
awesome.. use this copy then https://www.copy.com/s/6aHJ3RRQXbbM/omhis.png

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (19/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 6687


theres something else in the picture?


----------



## shabbar (19/6/14)

Riaz said:


> theres something else in the picture?


 
i missed it too , only saw king kong after like 10min


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 6687


The first thing I saw was King Kong.... both of them!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 6687


I read first  looked for King Kong, then kept looking for . . . other reasons

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 6698


Well that works!


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

is that @RezaD i see there behind the mountain

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)

Riaz said:


> is that @RezaD i see there behind the mountain


no man - he is on top right of the mountain - he is doing cloud cahsing to the left....


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (20/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/6/14)

Hahahahaha tipcal cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/14)

I should get colours for vaping! What an awesome cloud! Off to prize giving!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shabbar (21/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BhavZ (21/6/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 6818


That is so true, one of my friends today tried my mech for the first time and that was his exact method


----------



## Silver (21/6/14)

I still cant get used to the bottom firing method
Doesnt feel natural to me


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/14)

Silver said:


> I still cant get used to the bottom firing method
> Doesnt feel natural to me


 
It's not natural... I just cannot get to like it!


----------



## annemarievdh (21/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is so true, one of my friends today tried my mech for the first time and that was his exact method


Hahaha thats so true 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## RoSsIkId (22/6/14)

@duckduck they so cuuuuuuute

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 6825
> 
> 
> @duckduck they so cuuuuuuute


Hahahahahahaha clasical !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## Bumblebabe (22/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (22/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (22/6/14)

Buhahahahahahaha

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/6/14)

hahahahaha @annemarievdh that's classic!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Clasical hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 7070


i hope the taste is better than the smell

when i was a smoker (still sounds good when i say it LOL) the smell of an ashtray was one the smells i couldnt stomache


----------



## Bumblebabe (24/6/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> View attachment 7086


 
Hahahaha thats me in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Hahahahaha clasic 

_Dear ,_
_How are you ? Hope the email does not cause any uncomfortable feeling to you ._
_We are the original brand in China and all we make in good price and good quality ._
_And now , we have newest productions that would like to looking new opportunity ._
_Don’t loss a good production and to be the first one who shall deserve to enjoy ._
_You can be the first to have it! make an order before 10th June and receive the goods in 1 month instead of 45 days!_
_Please contact me ASAP !!!
Best regards !!!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/6/14)

*IRISH VUVUZELA*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## thekeeperza (25/6/14)

A tourist walked into a pet shop and was looking at the animals on display. While he was there, another customer walked in and said to the shopkeeper, "I'll have an CAD monkey please."
The shopkeeper nodded, went over to a cage at the side of the shop and took out a monkey. He fitted a collar and leash, handed it to the customer, saying, "That'll be $5000." The customer paid and walked out with his monkey.
Startled, the tourist went over to the shopkeeper and said, "That was a very expensive monkey. Most of them are only few hundred dollars. Why did that one cost so much?"
The Shopkeeper answered, "Ah, that monkey can draw in CAD - very fast, clear layouts, no mistakes, well worth the money."
The tourist looked at a monkey in another cage. "That one's even more expensive! $10,000! What does it do?"
"Oh, that one's a Design monkey; it can design systems, layout projects, mark-up drawings, write specifications, some even calculate. All the really useful stuff," said the shopkeeper.
The tourist looked around for a little longer and saw a third monkey in a cage of its own. The price tag around its neck read $50,000. He gasped to the shopkeeper, "That one costs more than all the others put together! What on earth does it do?"
The shopkeeper replied, "Well, I haven't actually seen it do anything, but it says it's an Engineer."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe (25/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (25/6/14)

Have to put it here as well, I hate Marmite and this is an absolute valid label!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (25/6/14)




----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

image not showing


----------



## PeterHarris (25/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


>


 

ok so i'll type it out aswell - 

Chuck Norris was born May 6th 1945 (with a pic of Chuck Norris)
The Nazis Surrendered May 7th 1945 (with a pic of the swastika)

COINCIDENCE?
I don't think so.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (25/6/14)

Just Saying....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 7166


----------



## ET (25/6/14)

you blink when you sneeze. have spent the last few years training myself not to blink when i sneeze. its tough but doable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (25/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (25/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (26/6/14)

I'm just going to leave this here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/14)

MarkK said:


> I'm just going to leave this here.


Looks like @PeterHarris 's handy work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET (26/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 7251


 
see that cable making a nice loop that can easily be accidenly hooked by something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spiri (27/6/14)

I was reading about @baksteen8168 and his Evic upgrade problems and it just made me think of this clip:
​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (28/6/14)

I was sick of getting Facebook game invites. So I started posting this on the wall of anyone who sent me an invite. It's working well so far.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (29/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 7251


 
lol that was by william nicol


----------



## shabbar (29/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/14)

LMGL 

These are actual notes from Doctors patient charts...
1. Patient has chest pain if she lies on her left side for over a year.
2. On the 2nd day the knee was better and on the 3rd day it disappeared completely.
3. She has had no rigors or shaking chills, but her husband states she was very hot in bed last night.
4. The patient has been depressed ever since she began seeing me in 1993.
5. The patient is tearful and crying constantly. She also appears to be depressed.
6. Discharge status: Alive but without permission.
7. Healthy appearing decrepit 69 year-old male. Mentally alert but forgetful.
8. The patient refused an autopsy.
9. The patient has no past history of suicides.
10. Patient has left his white blood cells at another hospital.
11. Patient's past medical history has been remarkably insignificant with only a 40 pound weight gain in the past three days.
12. Patient had waffles for breakfast and anorexia for lunch.
13. Between you and me, we ought to be able to get this lady pregnant.
14. Since she can't get pregnant with her husband, I thought you might like to work her up.
15. She is numb from her toes down.
16. While in the ER, she was examined, X-rated and sent home.
17. The skin was moist and dry.
18. Occasional, constant, infrequent headaches.
19. Patient was alert and unresponsive.
20. Rectal exam revealed a normal size thyroid.
21. She stated that she had been constipated for most of her life, until she got a divorce.
22. I saw your patient today, who is still under our car for physical therapy.
23. Both breasts are equal and reactive to light and accommodation.
24. Exam of genitalia reveals that he is circus sized.
25. The lab test indicated abnormal lover function.
26. The patient was to have a bowel re-section. However, he took a job as a lawyer instead.
27. Skin: Somewhat pale but present.
28. The pelvic examination will be done later on the floor.
29. Patient was seen in consultation by Dr. Blank, who felt we should sit on the abdomen and I agree.
30. Large brown stool ambulating in the hall.
31. Patient has two teenage children, but no other abnormalities

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (29/6/14)

o my hat that list is so funny, almost fell of my chair laughing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/14)

This has been circulating for years but still cracks me up every time, a real classic.

I have 18 & 19 and I swear I saw no.30 in the post office the other day

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I swear I saw no.30 in the post office the other day


 
Noooo I just laught so hard I woke up Jaco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (30/6/14)

Darn right!!! LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Darn right!!! LOL
> View attachment 7445


 
now, if every man would just realize that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (30/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/7/14)

Breakfast yeah!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/7/14)

Let's not forget the coffee!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/7/14)

I have to share this one

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (1/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (1/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/7/14)

Bwahahaha just a tad bit to much hey

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

SHAME! that picture of the horse is disturbing 
Its a farmer getting rid of a horse that died and some one photo shopped another horse ontop


----------



## crack2483 (1/7/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Bwahahaha just a tad bit to much hey
> 
> 
> View attachment 7483



At least the Jack didn't break

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> At least the Jack didn't break
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


hehehehe I noticed that too


----------



## johan (2/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (2/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (2/7/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)

whahahahaha classic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


>


 
I have indeed! I hate money I find it very dirty  Except when it is crisp brand new bank notes and they have that new money smell / feel to them then I dont mind. But old money I find horrific!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have indeed! I hate money I find it very dirty  Except when it is crisp brand new bank notes and they have that new money smell / feel to them then I dont mind. But old money I find horrific!


 
Did you know that the Pound bills have traces of drugs like cocain in them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Did you know that the Pound bills have traces of drugs like cocain in them


 Its like this with all paper money across the world, this is why Hong Kong has put plastic notes into circulation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Couldn't help myself... 

@Rob Fisher, when I saw this, I just had to post it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Couldn't help myself...
> 
> @Rob Fisher, when I saw this, I just had to post it...


 
That's brilliant! I have borrowed it because I know I will need that at a later date!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Then here is another one for you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Then here is another one for you @Rob Fisher


 
Too damn cute!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Too damn cute!


 
Ek weet


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/7/14)

Have to love RIP

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

OH EM GEE
lol this guy... he even shaved his legs


----------



## Derick (4/7/14)

FOR THE LOVE OF BACON!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (6/7/14)

Hahaha I know that look

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/7/14)

I agree

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I agree



*shrugs* seems legit. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (7/7/14)

Made my morning better

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (8/7/14)

I'm so tired of this picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (8/7/14)

I wonder if she is tired of serving people yet


----------



## RATZ (10/7/14)

Just can't win....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (12/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba (12/7/14)

View attachment 7972


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

This is how cold it is in Pretoria:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/14)

In the Pub the other day I was telling that old joke about what you do if
you see an epileptic having a fit in the bath.
(Answer; throw in your washing.)

We were all having a good laugh about this, when this big bastard tapped me
on the shoulder and said 'I don't find that very funny. My brother was an
epileptic and he died in the bath during one of his fits.'

I said 'Sorry mate. Did he drown?'

'No,' he said, 'he choked on a sock.'

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba (13/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

I just found this ! dont know what to think yet lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

Ummmmm stepping on dangerous teretory there @capetocuba

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ummmmm stepping on dangerous teretory there @capetocuba


Ok me gonna find a reverse sexism one for you

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (16/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

Hahahaha


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (16/7/14)

ummm @annemarievdh i think you just gave me nightmares ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vixen (16/7/14)

Tornalca said:


> I would need a clean pair of pants.



I would most certainly die!!! Chucky and Freddy used to bring the same level of sheer terror in my childhood nightmares

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vixen (16/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


>


Wahaha yeah as soon as people are done using you for all the crappy stuff...hahahasuch is life...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (17/7/14)

I think this belongs here because welll..........really?

http://www.fasttech.com/products/14...ovpo-ez-fone-2000mah-rechargeable-e-cigarette

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (17/7/14)

rofl!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/7/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

Hahahaha jip 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## capetocuba (18/7/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vixen (19/7/14)

Seems Vaping is yet to reach the outer limits...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

I'm contemplating if I should take up Yoga?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (20/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

I did not know @devdev had an online shop


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

And it works!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (20/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (20/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## capetocuba (21/7/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

Hex the dust, hex the durt, hex... 

Feel a bid like a which the past week...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (22/7/14)

........

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/14)

I want a brush like this...


----------



## Tornalca (22/7/14)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (22/7/14)

This is for real!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (22/7/14)

Kindly explain to me @capetocuba - I'm bit mentally constipated here in understanding the "p....."?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (22/7/14)

johan said:


> Kindly explain to me @capetocuba - I'm bit mentally constipated here in understanding the "p....."?


Supposed to read poses

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mklops (23/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rex_Bael (23/7/14)

Damnit @Mklops, I just came to this thread to post the same picture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mklops (23/7/14)

Haha sorry @Rex_Bael, my  skills must be improving

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (23/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (23/7/14)

Great clone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mklops (23/7/14)

#icantbelieve


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Briliant!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (24/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (24/7/14)




----------



## Rowan Francis (25/7/14)

https://soundcloud.com/primediabroadcasting/anele-debuts-the-wiggle-skud-hul-farmers-remix

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (25/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> https://soundcloud.com/primediabroadcasting/anele-debuts-the-wiggle-skud-hul-farmers-remix


 
LOL, "vetterige boude" cracked me up!


----------



## Rellik (25/7/14)

If women used raunchy pickup lines

http://imgur.com/gallery/jR0YW


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/7/14)

This guy makes funny mods: https://m.facebook.com/captainhowdyscustommods


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

After a long day on the golf course, I stopped in at 'Hooter's' to see some friends and have some hot Wings and drinks.

After being there for a while, one of my friends asked me which waitress I would like to be stuck in an elevator with.

I told them "The one who knows how to fix elevators."

I'm old, tired, and pee a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca (28/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/14)

This is hilarious!!!!

Warning - Some may find it offensive

Selfies Explained

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

@Rob Fisher... Is this you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

So Cute!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RATZ (29/7/14)

I'm just gonna leave this here...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

hahahaha,not the kinda coil building we are into here @RATZ

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (29/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/7/14)

Alex said:


>




Agge Nee F@#!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

They make it sooo glamorous

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Rob Fisher... Is this you


 
OMW! I wish!


----------



## TylerD (30/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 8792



Hahahahaha nooo hahahahaha


----------



## Tornalca (30/7/14)

Morons. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

Tornalca said:


> Morons. LOL




Aaaah! now I have stuff aching on various places without hurting myself, including blue b@#%.


----------



## capetocuba (31/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

Kyk hoe lyk die land!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

These are five pawns barrels, Castle Long reserve is aged in these oak barrels.
thats alot of juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (31/7/14)

I want I want  Will have soooo much fun !!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

It has come to our attention that you are continually under the influence of alcohol.

To clear the air, you are required to answer the question below.

Which direction is this car going..?






Thought so, you are drinking way to much …

I sure do worry about you. !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> It has come to our attention that you are continually under the influence of alcohol.
> 
> To clear the air, you are required to answer the question below.
> 
> ...


 
Towards the water... I think he's been drinking too much


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> It has come to our attention that you are continually under the influence of alcohol.
> 
> To clear the air, you are required to answer the question below.
> 
> ...


 
No this photo is making me drunk and I haven't even started yet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (31/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 8989


Exactly!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## capetocuba (1/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (1/8/14)

Andre said:


> It has come to our attention that you are continually under the influence of alcohol.
> 
> To clear the air, you are required to answer the question below.
> 
> ...



Wow that really screwed with my mind haha. Nice find

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## KimH (2/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

President Obama is so lucky! He has a Chalice II for his REO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

I think it is just terrible and disgusting how everyone has treated Lance Armstrong, especially after what he achieved, winning 7 Tour de France races, while on drugs. When I was on drugs, I couldn't even find my bike!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

A woman offered a brand-new car for sale for a price of ten dollars.

A man answered the ad, but he was slightly skeptical. "What's the catch?" he inquired.

"No catch," the woman answered. "My husband died, and in his will he asked that the car be sold and the money go to his secretary."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (4/8/14)

When Albert Einstein was making the rounds of the speaker's circuit, he usually found himself eagerly longing to get back to his laboratory work. One night as they were driving to yet another rubber-chicken dinner, Einstein mentioned to his chauffeur (a man who somewhat resembled Einstein in looks & manner) that he was tired of speechmaking.
"I have an idea, boss," his chauffeur said. "I've heard you give this speech so many times. I'll bet I could give it for you." Einstein laughed loudly and said, "Why not? Let's do it!"
When they arrived at the dinner, Einstein donned the chauffeur's cap and jacket and sat in the back of the room. The chauffeur gave a beautiful rendition of Einstein's speech and even answered a few questions expertly.
Then a supremely pompous professor asked an extremely esoteric question about anti-matter formation, digressing here and there to let everyone in the audience know that he was nobody's fool. Without missing a beat, the chauffeur fixed the professor with a steely stare and said, "Sir, the answer to that question is so simple that I will let my chauffeur, who is sitting in the back, answer it for me."

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (4/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KimH (5/8/14)

*You might be a Vape Geek if....*

• If you see a slinky, spring, or any similarly shaped item, and you picture a wick threaded through the center of said item… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you carry a rebuilding case/kit/pack around with you at all times… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you regularly use the term ‘analog(s)’ in everyday conversation and expect everyone to immediately know that you’re talking about non-electronic tobacco cigarettes… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you know what PG, PEG, DG, VG, ANTZ, ADV, 510, mAh, PV, RY4, TH, VV, VW, AiV, MNG, G2, MBV, Clearo, Carto, and Atty stand for and what they mean regarding electronic cigarettes and E-liquids… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you can’t go grocery shopping without coming up with at least a dozen new E-juice flavor ideas… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you look at someone vaping a high-mAh variable voltage “stick” battery and a T-3 clearomizer as a “novice…” you might be a vape-geek!

• If you regularly use the phrase, “Here, try my juice” withoutthinking dirty, perverted thoughts… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you still spend as much money on vaping as you once did on your two-pack-a-day smoking habit, but you still try to sell people on vaping with the argument that E-cigarettes save money… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you go to a Juice Bar and are horribly disappointed when you arrive and the only thing they serve is a selection of fruit smoothies… you might be a vape-geek!

• If someone were to suggest to you that there should be an E-cigarette mod that connects via Bluetooth to your Android device so you can track your vaping data and custom design personalized voltage/wattage settings, contains a high-resolution color screen, speakers, USB Storage, and games, and can double as a flashlight, screwdriver, and Swiss Army-style pocket knife… you might be a vape-geek!

• If your medicine cabinet has now, or ever had even one, single bottle of E-juice in it… you might be a vape-geek!

• Really quick… go google “nixie tubes” (if you don’t already know what they are), look at all of the images. Are you thinking of steampunk mods right now? You might be a vape-geek!

• If your eye lid twitches uncontrollably as your blood pressure rises to dangerous levels when I say, “E-juice contains the same chemical that is found in highly toxic antifreeze…” you might be a vape-geek!

• If you are angered and completely confused by the fact that all of the Hollywood celebrities who have been photographed vaping are actually vaping cheapo, gas-station disposable E-cigs… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you have more than 20 bottles of E-liquid, mostly unvaped, in your possession at any given time… you might be a vape-geek!

• If, when you actually try an analog after months (or even years) of not smoking at all, and your first thought is, “Damn, this is only plain tobacco flavor…” you might be a vape-geek!

• If you’re tired of explaining to your vaping-novice friends the reasons why their $5.00 clearomizers are no longer producing the same amount of vapor that they used to, six months ago, when they purchased them… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you vape more than five different flavors in any given day, on a regular basis… you might be a vape-geek!

• If you carry a mouthpiece condom (rubber protector that still allows for the drawing of air through the E-cigarette) in your pocket at all times, just in case you get together with your other vape-geek friends and want to try some of their juices (see above)… you might be a vape-geek!

• If the word “Shenzhen” causes a visceral reaction in you… you might be a vape-geek!

*... So how many of you could relate to more than 75% of these?*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KimH (5/8/14)

And just to take it to 100 posts

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tweetie Pie (5/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/14)

KimH said:


> *You might be a Vape Geek if....*
> 
> • If you see a slinky, spring, or any similarly shaped item, and you picture a wick threaded through the center of said item… you might be a vape-geek!
> 
> ...


 
I score dangerously close to 100%.... the Antifreeze one should count for 100% on it's own though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I score dangerously close to 100%.... the Antifreeze one should count for 100% on it's own though!


Yip, have a high score meself!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/8/14)

KimH said:


> *You might be a Vape Geek if....*
> 
> • If you see a slinky, spring, or any similarly shaped item, and you picture a wick threaded through the center of said item… you might be a vape-geek!
> 
> ...


 
Can I steal this for the Vape King page @KimH


----------



## KimH (5/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Can I steal this for the Vape King page @KimH


With pleasure


----------



## Tornalca (5/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)

My Whatsapp is going crazy with earthquake jokes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Jip Jip

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Reonat (6/8/14)

Who can relate...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Hahahah that cat that ran on the water  lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (6/8/14)

hows this for @Johnny2Puffs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Riaz said:


> hows this for @Johnny2Puffs


 
Brilliant!


----------



## johan (6/8/14)

Riaz said:


> hows this for @Johnny2Puffs


 
Brilliant!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/14)

OK I guess it's time for a Giggle! It is mine and Mark's aka @vaalboy first time at the Nationals competition and our first time as part of the Natal Team. So it was initiation time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/14)

A a pic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I guess it's time for a Giggle! It is mine and Mark's aka @vaalboy first time at the Nationals competition and our first time as part of the Natal Team. So it was initiation time!




Hahaha some good moves there


----------



## Andre (6/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I guess it's time for a Giggle! It is mine and Mark's aka @vaalboy first time at the Nationals competition and our first time as part of the Natal Team. So it was initiation time!



Hilarious!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/14)

OK here are the REO Duo! If you take a close look we both have REO's in our paws!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## crack2483 (6/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK here are the REO Duo! If you take a close look we both have REO's in our paws!
> 
> View attachment 9333



With outfits like those, this should be in the dirty lol's thread 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Mklops (6/8/14)

Just thought I'd share a few words of wisdom about woman and love

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Mklops said:


> Just thought I'd share a few words of wisdom about woman and love



Really? :/


----------



## Mklops (6/8/14)

Haha my fiancé sent it to me, I had a good laugh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Mklops said:


> Haha my fiancé sent it to me, I had a good laugh



Haha, nice. She is a keeper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> hahahaha




bwhahahaha he screamed like a girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahahaha he screamed like a girl


 
Hahahaha JIP !!!!


----------



## TylerD (7/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> hahahaha



Still don't get why people are scared of a doll. You can rip it's head of in 1 second flat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Still don't get why people are scared of a doll. You can rip it's head of in 1 second flat.


 
Its the idea of something that’s suppose to be dead, is living (or in this case something that’s suppose to not be able to move... moving)


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/8/14)

this is for @Gizmo ...

http://sfglobe.com/?id=2377

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> this is for @Gizmo ...
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=2377


 
LOL!!! why did I watch this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A a pic!
> 
> View attachment 9331


 
Haha, Robster you such a classic. I thought you would be away the whole week? You back already?


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> this is for @Gizmo ...
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=2377



Hahahahaha...
Thats all I can say
Hahahahaha...


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> Haha, Robster you such a classic. I thought you would be away the whole week? You back already?


 
Sleeping at home because Nationals is at Inanda Dam... wake up at 3:30 off to the dam and then home to sleep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/14)

This is for your @Rowan Francis..

Couldn't agree more with the bullshit of these places

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (12/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bumblebabe (12/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca (13/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## KimH (14/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

KimH said:


> View attachment 9783


 
Mike brought it on himself, no sympathy from me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (14/8/14)

Hehehehe one for the guys

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Hehehehe one for the guys
> 
> View attachment 9789


thats not even funny... its as if i can feel it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/14)

Where can I get one of these

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Where can I get one of these
> 
> View attachment 9810


Hahahahha that wud just be mean @Stroodlepuff
But I approve lol 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KimH (15/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/14)

This is why I have trust issues

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (15/8/14)

Hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KimH (18/8/14)

After spending most of my day at Sars for a client , I deemed (pardon the pun haha) these appropriate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/8/14)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 10094


See now this proves that we suck at multitasking, if we do 5 things at once it only gets 20% done, we put 100% into each thing we do

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (19/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> See now this proves that we suck at multitasking, if we do 5 things at once it only gets 20% done, we put 100% into each thing we do


 
Luckily not all men are this impaired hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/8/14)

but then again...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (19/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> but then again...
> View attachment 10098



That's 1 I have to show my wife.


----------



## capetocuba (19/8/14)

I have to agree with you on this point(y) @Metal Liz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> but then again...
> View attachment 10098

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/8/14)

And the flip side ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (19/8/14)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/14)

I found an awesome boob related video, but the Dirty Lol's will be a more appropriate place for it.....


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> And the flip side ...
> 
> View attachment 10101


That's just nasty man..... just nasty


----------



## Riddle (19/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> And the flip side ...
> 
> View attachment 10101



Noooo man!!! That's just wrong


----------



## KimH (20/8/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KimH (20/8/14)

View attachment 10127


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> And the flip side ...
> 
> View attachment 10101


thats just wrong!!! wrong wrong wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (20/8/14)

Ok .... back to normal humour

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

While we're on boobs. As a Draughtsman, I really enjoy this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (20/8/14)

Especially for Ω @johan !!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (20/8/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1827402/t/1367030/wtf

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (20/8/14)

And on the subject of boobs

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

LOL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (20/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (20/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KimH (20/8/14)

Thanks for the laugh guys, just what I needed after a hectic day of staring at figures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)




----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

Thunderstorms in Durban tonight...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


>



that last line.....


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> that last line.....
> View attachment 10249


I slaved all day. lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings (22/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I slaved all day. lmao


 
You Mastered all day...?


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> You Mastered all day...?


All day I tell you.


----------



## KimH (23/8/14)

And that's when the fight started....

*The Humour-less Wife*
I took my wife to a restaurant.
The waiter, for some reason, took my order first.
"I'll have the rump steak, rare, please."
He said, "Aren't you worried about the mad cow?"
"Nah, she can order for herself."
And that's when the fight started....
____________ ____________________
*The Mis-informed Wife*
My wife and I were sitting at a table at her high school reunion, and
she kept staring at a drunken man swigging his drink as he sat alone at
a nearby table.
I asked her, "Do you know him?"
"Yes", she sighed,
"He's my old boyfriend.... I understand he took to drinking right after
we split up those many years ago, and I hear he hasn't been sober
since."
"My World!" I said, "Who would think a person could go on celebrating that
long?"
And that's when the fight started....
_________ _______________________
*The Dangerous Wife*
When our lawn mower broke and wouldn't run, my wife kept hinting to me
that I should get it fixed. But, somehow I always had something else to
take care of first, the shed, the boat, making beer.. Always something
more important to me. Finally she thought of a clever way to make her
point.
When I arrived home one day, I found her seated in the tall grass,
busily snipping away with a tiny pair of sewing scissors. I watched
silently for a short time and then went into the house.. I was gone only
a minute, and when I came out again I handed her a toothbrush. I said,
"When you finish cutting the grass, you might as well sweep the driveway."
The doctors say I will walk again, but I will always have a limp.
________________________________
*The Lazy Wife*
My wife sat down next to me as I was flipping channels.
She asked, "What's on TV?"
I said, "Dust."
And that's when the fight started....
__________________________ ______
*The Humourless Husband*
Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch, and
slipped quietly into the garage. I hooked the boat up to the van,
and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour. The wind was
blowing 50 mph, so I pulled back into the garage, turned on the radio,
and discovered that the weather would be bad all day. I went back into
the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into bed.. I cuddled up
to my wife's back, now with a different anticipation, and whispered,
"The weather out there is terrible."
My loving wife of 5 years replied, "And, can you believe my stupid
husband is out fishing in that?"
And that's when the fight started....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/14)

My biggest worry when I die is that my wife will sell all my vape gear for what I told her I paid for it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My biggest worry when I die is that my wife will sell all my vape gear for what I told her I paid for it!
> 
> View attachment 10315


Lol @Rob Fisher

What does your wife think the purchase price of a reo and a cyclone are?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher
> 
> What does your wife think the purchase price of a reo and a cyclone are?


 
About a grand!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (24/8/14)

Lol @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Riddle (24/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> About a grand!



Reo plus cyclone for that price ill take 2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (24/8/14)

I think my wife will sell everything of mine at a bundled deal of R200

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necris (24/8/14)

To recap an idea I had on the local vaping whatsapp group.i have made such a buzz at home about reos I couldnt possibly buy one without losing a body part...so I need a hi res pic of a copper vein reo..then I shall print it to a wrap for my mvp...get the wife used to the fake reo and simply make the mvp dissapear when my reo arrives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

Can't say I have seen a Brass Vein REO... but in case you meant a Copper Vein one here we go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/14)

this guy is so fired!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 10370


Now there is some "great" advice... lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sir Vape (25/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## KimH (26/8/14)

heh!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KimH (26/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (26/8/14)

God we have all been here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (26/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)

one for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)




----------



## Alex (27/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MarkK (28/8/14)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyle/pets/8667339/Dog-faking-own-death-becomes-internet-hit.html
lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (29/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (29/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/14)

Pinocchio, Snow White and Superman are out for a stroll in town one day.

As they walk, they come across a poster on a wall which reads:
"Contest to find the most beautiful woman in the world."
"I'm going to enter!" says Snow White.
After half an hour she comes back and they ask her,
"Well, how'd you do?”
"First place!" says a beaming Snow White.

They continue walking and they see another poster:
"Contest for the strongest man in the world."
"I'm entering!" says Superman.
After half an hour he returns and they ask him, "How did you make out?"
"First place!" answers Superman confidently. "Did you ever doubt it?"

They continue walking when they see a third poster:
"Contest to find the greatest liar in the world!"
Pinocchio says "This one is mine!"
Half an hour later he’s back – but crying like a baby!
"What on earth happened?" they ask him.

“Who is Jacob Zuma?!” asks the devastated Pinocchio.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

How to handle crime reports:


One night last week I was going to bed when my wife pointed out that I'd
left the light on in the garden shed.
As I looked out of the window I noticed that there were several people in
the shed, stealing our belongings. I immediately phoned the Police who
told me that there was nobody in that vicinity and that they'd send
somebody over as soon as they were available.

I said Fine then hung up. A minute later I rang back and said "Hi, I just
called a minute ago regarding a burglary taking place in my shed.
Well, I thought I'd let you know that there is no need to worry because
I've just shot them all."

Three minutes later a dozen police vehicles and armed response personel
were on my premises and naturally they caught the burglars red-handed.

One of the officers said - "Hey, I thought you said you'd shot them all?"

I responded - "I thought you said nobody was available!"

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (10/9/14)

I'll just leave this here:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (10/9/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> View attachment 11220


 
Aint that a FACT LOL


----------



## KimH (11/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)




----------



## Riaz (13/9/14)

Lol good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (14/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Tornalca (16/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/14)

Two geniuses

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/14)

I couldn't laugh or cry at this because my brain has a hard time processing what I just saw, maybe you guys might get a chuckle out of it 

Only in SA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I couldn't laugh or cry at this because my brain has a hard time processing what I just saw, maybe you guys might get a chuckle out of it
> 
> Only in SA




i saw this on a post on my FB , and i commented the same , Do you know why they did that , cos i do .


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i saw this on a post on my FB , and i commented the same , Do you know why they did that , cos i do .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 11508


OK so there IS a legitimate reason for them doing that? I thought it was just job creation in action

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (16/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> OK so there IS a legitimate reason for them doing that? I thought it was just job creation in action


haha me too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (18/9/14)

This somehow reminded me of @johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (18/9/14)

Alex said:


> This somehow reminded me of @johan
> 
> View attachment 11586


Hahahaha IT DOES!!!!


----------



## Rex_Bael (18/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (18/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings (18/9/14)

Alex said:


> This somehow reminded me of @johan
> 
> View attachment 11586


 
You know you are a vaper when you laugh at this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cliff (19/9/14)

http://www.zanews.co.za/columnists/...eys-rules-of-the-road-causes-massive-accident

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (19/9/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (19/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil (20/9/14)

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 11729


Now that is smart! hahahaha


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/14)

This little clip has been around for 15 years already, it still cracks me up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (22/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)




----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 12103


Unless....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape (29/9/14)

Yes!!! Ha ha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (29/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 12144


 
Bwahahahahahahaha ooo e e hahahahahahahahahahaha 

everyone is looking at me funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 12173


 
So true I just don't know whats a "tylenol"  ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/14)

johan said:


> So true I just don't know whats a "tylenol"  ?


 
It's a headache tablet...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (29/9/14)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12330



Wishful thinking 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12330



we are more likely to get hit with that book lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> we are more likely to get hit with that book lol


I'm pretty sure thats why they made it a booklet 

.... nothing but cellophane.... I wonder if @Bumblebabe checks this thread out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/10/14)

This apparently works ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm pretty sure thats why they made it a booklet
> 
> .... nothing but cellophane.... I wonder if @Bumblebabe checks this thread out



you have an interesting day ahead my friend lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12334





just to take the focus off @BumbleBee so @Bumblebabe doesnt hide his vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/10/14)

Bwahahaha 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (3/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12334


HKGK!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 12335
> 
> just to take the focus off @BumbleBee so @Bumblebabe doesnt hide his vape gear


As soon as the 10 have made a decision I will respond

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

A little girl walks in to the lounge one Sunday morning while her Dad is
reading the paper.

Where does poo come from?" she asks.

The father feeling a little perturbed that his 5 year old daughter is
already asking difficult questions thinks for a moment and says:
"Well you know we just ate breakfast?"

"Yes," answers the girl.

"Well the food goes into our tummies and our bodies take out all the good
stuff, and then whatever is left over comes out of our bums when we go to
the toilet, and that is poo."

The little girl looks shocked, and stares at him with watery eyes in
stunned silence for a few seconds and asks:

"And Tigger?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A little girl walks in to the lounge one Sunday morning while her Dad is
> reading the paper.
> 
> Where does poo come from?" she asks.
> ...


Brilliant!! Hahahhaha

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

shoes and all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (7/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (7/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riddle (7/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

doing it like beyonce

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

how often have you felt like doing this to someone in a mall!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

best dance moves ive seen in a while...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 12891



Hahahahaha that is so true !!!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

its a never ending story

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

No that is true! I just miss one last line when he doesn't say anything at all and the trouble that causes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

johan said:


> No that is true! I just miss one last line when he doesn't say anything at all and the trouble that causes.


spot on @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

you are so pretty. you really should keep your hair out of your face...


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

the carlton dance rocks


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

chemistry at its best. yes its dry but its hillarious

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

how to properly use the slide
eina!!


----------



## Marzuq (15/10/14)

anyone for a carwash?


----------



## Marzuq (15/10/14)

this is how its done!!


----------



## Riaz (15/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is how its done!!
> 
> View attachment 13174


with a lang baard nogal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)




----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

i win!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KimH (16/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (16/10/14)

A Marine boarded a train on his way home from deployment. The train was quite crowded, and the Marine walked the entire length looking for a seat. There seemed to be one next to a well-dressed middle-aged French woman, but when he got there he saw it was taken by the woman's poodle.

The war-weary Marine asked, "Ma'am, may I have that seat?" The French woman sniffed and said to no one in particular, "Americans are so rude. My little Fifi is using that seat."

The Marine walked the entire train again, but the only seat available was under that dog. "Please, Ma'am. May I sit down? I'm very tired," he asked again. She snorted, "Not only are you Americans rude, you are also arrogant!" This time the Marine didn't say a word; he just picked up the little dog, tossed it out the train window and sat down. The woman shrieked, "Someone must defend my honor! Put this American in his place!"

An English gentleman sitting nearby spoke up. "Sir, you Americans seem to have a penchant for doing the wrong thing. You hold the fork in the wrong hand. You drive your autos on the wrong side of the road. And now, sir, you seem to have thrown the wrong ***** out the window.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (16/10/14)

Alex said:


> A Marine boarded a train on his way home from deployment. The train was quite crowded, and the Marine walked the entire length looking for a seat. There seemed to be one next to a well-dressed middle-aged French woman, but when he got there he saw it was taken by the woman's poodle.
> 
> The war-weary Marine asked, "Ma'am, may I have that seat?" The French woman sniffed and said to no one in particular, "Americans are so rude. My little Fifi is using that seat."
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/10/14)

The 6th grade science teacher, Mrs. Parks, asked her class, "Which human body part increases to ten times its size when stimulated?"

No one answered until little Mary stood up and said, "You should not be asking sixth graders a question like that! I'm going to tell my parents, and they will go and tell the principal, who will then fire you!"

Mrs. Parks ignored her and asked the question again, "Which body part increases to 10 times its size when stimulated?"

Little Mary's mouth fell open. Then she said to those around her, "Boy, is she going to get in big trouble!"

The teacher continued to ignore her and said to the class, "Anybody?"

Finally, Billy stood up, looked around nervously, and said, "The body part that increases 10 times its size when stimulated is the pupil of the eye."

Mrs. Parks said, "Very good, Billy," then turned to Mary and continued. "As for you, young lady, I have three things to say:

One, you have a dirty mind. Two, you didn't read your homework And three, one day you are going to be very, very disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Big boned... REALLY??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

to lazy to stand?
why not fly?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

how to keep an idiot busy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> how to keep an idiot busy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13406



Haha your so mean !! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

what could possibly go wrong.... airbed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> what could possibly go wrong.... airbed
> 
> View attachment 13476



Never ever ever leaf your children alone with your husband and his friends. You WIL regret it...  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Never ever ever leaf your children alone with your husband and his friends. You WIL regret it...
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



hahahaha but its not regret. i think its more of a 'did he really do that' kind of question that repeats in your head all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Never ever ever leaf your children alone with your husband and his friends. You WIL regret it...
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


Kids must experience something at least once

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

I agree, if kids don't experience "stupid" how will they ever learn?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> hahahaha but its not regret. i think its more of a 'did he really do that' kind of question that repeats in your head all the time



Jip jip, its like 



Riddle said:


> Kids must experience something at least once



Oi vey 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/10/14)

A couple, both age 78, went to a sex therapist's office. The doctor asked, "What can I do for you?"

The man said, "Will you watch us have sex?"

The doctor looked puzzled, but agreed.

When the couple finished, the doctor said, "There's nothing wrong with the way you have sex," and charged them $50.

This happened several weeks in a row. The couple would make an appointment, have sex with no problems, pay the doctor, then leave.

Finally, the doctor asked, "Just exactly what are you trying to find out?"

"We're not trying to find out anything," the husband replied. "She's married and we can't go to her house. I'm married and we can't go to my house. The Holiday Inn charges $90. The Hilton charges $108. We do it here for $50...and I get $43 back from Medicare

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

johan said:


> I agree, if kids don't experience "stupid" how will they ever learn?



Yes, and make the mother old before her time.  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Jip jip, its like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only kidding. I am very careful when throwing my kids around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (21/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Yes, and make the mother old before her time.
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



and hopefully the kids streetwise before the mother gets older

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (21/10/14)

All the guys can relate
http://i.imgur.com/606JPYk.mp4

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (21/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

some may not like this LOL but its hillarious all the same

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> some may not like this LOL but its hillarious all the same
> 
> 
> View attachment 13591



Hahahahaha  I LOVE THIS 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (23/10/14)

Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

did you guys hear, Leonard DiCaprio is all pissed cos he just got word that even some prisoners will get an Oscar before him

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 13711



That explains exactly how I feel when I hear I got vape mail 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)




----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

this is why you leave a sleeping man in peace...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 13761



super dry... but i love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

trick or treat

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 13789



If u saw a bud with that sign on it I'd head in the other direction... Very fast

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (25/10/14)

I thought I noticed something since I started vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/10/14)

Derick said:


> I thought I noticed something since I started vaping!


That explains it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (25/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is why you leave a sleeping man in peace...
> 
> View attachment 13759


They didn't know he has black belt in karate


----------



## shabbar (26/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

This is kinda what happens at Vape Meets:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

me opening bios on windows pc

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

my reaction when i run into a female friend and my GF is with me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/14)

*THE LIFE OF A VAPER*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *THE LIFE OF A VAPER*
> 
> *
> View attachment 13937
> *​



Lmao...
This has happened to me every bloody month so far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *THE LIFE OF A VAPER*
> 
> *
> View attachment 13937
> *​


Stuff 2 now has a thing 

Love that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (27/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *THE LIFE OF A VAPER*
> 
> *
> View attachment 13937
> *​


So true. It's exactly what went on when I moved from the eVic to the eVic Supreme.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

this is the dumbest exercise ever!! this dude deserves to get hit in the head

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> this is the dumbest exercise ever!! this dude deserves to get hit in the head
> 
> View attachment 13983



Not dumb, just too slow


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

i know you want to say shame. and yes its probably wrong to laugh... but yoh!!! this is funny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (28/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i know you want to say shame. and yes its probably wrong to laugh... but yoh!!! this is funny
> View attachment 13986


this kid will probably be scared of spiders for the rest of his life LOL


----------



## Riddle (28/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i know you want to say shame. and yes its probably wrong to laugh... but yoh!!! this is funny
> View attachment 13986


I so want to put one of those behind the entrance of my door

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

Riaz said:


> this kid will probably be scared of spiders for the rest of his life LOL


no doubt. i think what makes it so awesome is that there is a delay between stepping on the pad and the spiding jumping out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)

this is too freaking cute!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 13998



nooit


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 13998


I wonder if the tooth fairy lives one 2th Ave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> this is too freaking cute!!!




Should be posted on the "all things Reo" thread as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 13998
> 
> ...
> I wonder if the tooth fairy lives one 2th Ave



Ith that Cape Town? If it ith, everybody can pronounthe the thtreet nameth correctly. 
It lookth like thuth a lekke plathe to thtay man!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

im an android user. but to be fair in my opinion i decided to give an apple device a try

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> im an android user. but to be fair in my opinion i decided to give an apple device a try
> 
> View attachment 14100


WOW! is that the new Apple iPeel?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> WOW! is that the new Apple iPeel?


brilliant response

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 14152


Or is the clutch burning while driving in the car with the windows closed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

lets hope no-ones day starts off like this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> lets hope no-ones day starts off like this
> 
> View attachment 14248


Nice!


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

peewee league baseball
picture speaks for itself doesnt it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

this is the funniest thing ever!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

death by gas!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/11/14)

Weard

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Weard




Like! "moderne volkspele"!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (3/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Weard



a bit too much for a monday morning LOL

my head is soma sore now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Weard



This needs to be posted in the "Dry Herb" thread

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

a bit of an intellectual joke to start this tuesday off

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

hahahaha did not expect that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> a bit of an intellectual joke to start this tuesday off
> 
> View attachment 14555



This!!! IS!!! GOLD!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

too soon?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

so close...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shabbar (6/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/11/14)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 14759


That could work!!


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/14)

time for canonball!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> time for canonball!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14767


ouch!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/14)

@annemarievdh when I saw this I thought of you, dunno why

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @annemarievdh when I saw this I thought of you, dunno why




Hahahahaha, I've never even had a face mask on. 

But a good tip. Thank you for thinking of me  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (7/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (8/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (9/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (9/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

another one for all the minions out there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

twerking.... the origin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

gues whose in charge

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> gues whose in charge
> 
> View attachment 15101



Haha, but shouldn't this go in dirty LOLs instead


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Haha, but shouldn't this go in dirty LOLs instead



come on dude why would you go there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/11/14)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/11/14)

This cracked me up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This cracked me up
> 
> View attachment 15238


Love Kimi's way of handeling reporters.  

I remember one year just before a race when the reporter walked up to him and said "Kimi, you missed the opening ceremony. " to which Kimi replied "I had to take a shit." ... 

Gotta love the guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Love Kimi's way of handeling reporters.
> 
> I remember one year just before a race when the reporter walked up to him and said "Kimi, you missed the opening ceremony. " to which Kimi replied "I had to take a shit." ...
> 
> Gotta love the guy!



Yip, he's my favourite.
I also love his attitude. There have been some classic quotes over the years

He also told some reporter when asked about a track. He said "the first corner is nice but the rest are sh.."


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, he's my favourite.
> I also love his attitude. There have been some classic quotes over the years
> 
> He also told some reporter when asked about a track. He said "the first corner is nice but the rest are sh.."



Or another where the reporter breaks down the race by teliing Kimi that he went quicker here and slower there, ending the sentence with "what happened"? Kimi's one word response - "yes" .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/11/14)

Resimay 

Toe hoem it mei konsern, 

I want to aplaai for the job what I saw in the courant. 

I can Taaip reelie kwiek wit one finggar and doo sum a countieng.. 

I thienk I are good on the phoune and I nou I am a piepels person, Piepels reelie siem to respont to me well. Certin women and all the menn. I nou my spellieng is not to good but I find that I Offen can get a job throe my persinaletie. 

My sellerie is open sou we can diskas wat yoe want to pei me and wat yoe thienk that I am wort, 

I can start iemieditely. Thank yoe in atwaans fore yore anser. 

houpfulie Yore best apliecant sou farr. 

Sinseerly, 
lotty (short for Laurette) 

PS : Bekorse my resimay ies a bit short - below is a piekture of me.




Employer's response: 

Dear Lotty, 
Alles is reg my skattebol!, ons het darem spell check, jy begin Maandag.


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/11/14)

In keeping with Funny Kimi...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/11/14)

And Another

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (14/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

LOL, that question will drive any OCD sufferer over the cliff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/11/14)

Riddle said:


> View attachment 15386



Thats just plain evil!!!



Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (14/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thats just plain evil!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


haha its ingenious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

what would you do?
tell him?
or just wait and see what happens?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (17/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> what would you do?
> tell him?
> or just wait and see what happens?
> View attachment 15523



I'll wait just a little after he pulls off to tell him haha. Shame poor bike.


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

Riddle said:


> I'll wait just a little after he pulls off to tell him haha. Shame poor bike.


seriously if he is smart enough to strap it down like that.. id just sit there and wait LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

so true !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 15607




Soooo TRUE!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

heres an only in south africa one...
translated in afrikaans -- want ek kan


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> heres an only in south africa one...
> translated in afrikaans -- want ek kan
> 
> View attachment 15611



Suppose to be blue in color, a lot of them in Pretoria (Blue Bull supporters)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Suppose to be blue in color, a lot of them in Pretoria (Blue Bull supporters)


Yeah, they look a little raw from dragging around on the road

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Suppose to be blue in color, a lot of them in Pretoria (Blue Bull supporters)


aaah that makes alot more sense LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> aaah that makes alot more sense LOL



It does, doesn't it ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Let's not start a rugby war here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Let's not start a rugby war here...


What war....no competition from the blue side unfortunately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Andre said:


> What war....no competition from the blue side unfortunately.



You obviously mean Blue with White stripes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Andre said:


> What war....no competition from the blue side unfortunately.


We still managed to reach the semi's this year...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> We still managed to reach the semi's this year...


kinda hard to defend when you already lost hey


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> kinda hard to defend when you already lost hey


Bulls still hold the most wins (21 with 4 shared) - Closest is WP (12 with 2 shared) ((Currie Cup))

Don't need to defend anything. Teams rise and fall, as with all things in life. Ever wonder why everything is always measured up against the Bulls? Might it be the fact that we are the most successful team in SA?  ( Fact is that the Bulls trophy cabinet is much fuller than any other South African team.)

Now, can we get back to Giggles? I grow tired of all other SA teams trying to win a "weeing" contest here when they still have plenty of catch up to do.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Bulls still hold the most wins (21 with 4 shared) - Closest is WP (12 with 2 shared) ((Currie Cup))
> 
> Don't need to defend anything. Teams rise and fall, as with all things in life. Ever wonder why everything is always measured up against the Bulls? Might it be the fact that we are the most successful team in SA?  ( Fact is that the Bulls trophy cabinet is much fuller than any other South African team.)
> 
> Now, can we get back to Giggles? I grow tired of all other SA teams trying to win a "weeing" contest here when they still have plenty of catch up to do.


truth be told i like them bulls hahahaha

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff (18/11/14)

WE WILL REBUILD!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> truth be told i like them bulls hahahaha


Notice the "Winner" rating i gave you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Notice the "Winner" rating i gave you.



hahaha indeed!


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/11/14)

huffnpuff said:


> WE WILL REBUILD!!



This is starting to sound like a political thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/11/14)

new type of soccer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)

ill just leave this here..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/14)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

wasnt sure if i should stick this in vape lols or here,
its LOL for sure tho

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (21/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)

I like Cheese! And I like REO's!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (24/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/11/14)

Alex said:


>




Oh that was good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

I just love these! 

The problem is I start watching them and end up loosing an hour of ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

nearly fell out of my chair laughing at this..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

its all about grammar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (28/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## annemarievdh (28/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (3/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Achmat89 (5/12/14)

That clone tho...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (5/12/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Weard



The internet finally broke my brain !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (8/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/12/14)

Rudi said:


> View attachment 16897


Then most of us would look like golf balls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/12/14)

*Brilliant Beijing Hotel Brochure - Translated as only they can.*




*A friend went to Beijing recently and was given this brochure by the hotel. It is precious.
She is keeping it and reading it whenever she feels depressed.
Obviously, it has been translated directly, word for word from Mandarin to English.*
_*
Getting There: Our representative will make you wait at the airport. The bus to the hotel runs along the lake shore. Soon you will feel pleasure in passing water. You will know that you are getting near the hotel, because you will go round the bend. The manager will await you in the entrance hall. He always tries to have intercourse with all new guests. 

The Hotel: This is a family hotel, so children are very welcome. We of course are always pleased to accept adultery. Highly skilled nurses are available in the evenings to put down your children. Guests are invited to conjugate in the bar and expose themselves to others. But please note that ladies are not allowed to have babies in the bar. We organize social games, so no guest is ever left alone to play with them self. 

The Restaurant: Our menus have been carefully chosen to be ordinary and unexciting. At dinner, our quartet will circulate from table to table, and fiddle with you. 

Your Room: Every room has excellent facilities for your private parts. In winter, every room is on heat. Each room has a balcony offering views of outstanding obscenity! .. You will not be disturbed by traffic noise, since the road between the hotel and the lake is used only by pederasts. 

Bed: Your bed has been made in accordance with local tradition. If you have any other ideas please ring for the chambermaid. Please take advantage of her. She will be very pleased to squash your shirts, blouses and underwear. If asked, she will also squeeze your trousers. 

Above All: When you leave us at the end of your holiday, you will have no hope. You will struggle to forget it.*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## BumbleBee (8/12/14)

Genosmate said:


> *Brilliant Beijing Hotel Brochure - Translated as only they can.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds like my kinda place

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (8/12/14)

Gamat and Gatiep were
walking home from the pub one
evening, very well-oiled! As they
rounded a street corner into a dark
alley, the Devil suddenly appeared.
“Gamat,” he said, “I wish to speak to
you about your sins. Do you recognise
me?”
“Ney brudder,” Gamat said, “I don’t
know you. Wie’s djy?”
To which the Devil replied: “I am the
Prince of Darkness.”
Gamat turned to Gatiep and said:
“Gatiepie my bra, allow me to
introduce the CEO of Eskom to you!”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/12/14)

Genosmate said:


> *Brilliant Beijing Hotel Brochure - Translated as only they can.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saving up to go there! Sounds amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## shabbar (9/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/14)

Zapiro at his very best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

A maize farmer from the Bloemfontein area flew to Australia to watch some Rugby world cup action some years ago. When he landed at Perth he had a terrible pain in his groin and saw a doctor. The doctor told him that the only thing that would help is removal of his testicles. He said a predictable " *NO ! *" and went for a second opinion. The next doctor said : No escaping it mate! - We will have to remove your testicles. His response was an emphatic "*NO, NEVER !* ". 

Having heard that there were many "Sefricans" living in Perth he went in search of a Sefrican doctor. Again, the doctor told him, in Afrikaans, that they would have to remove his *"knaters". *The guy responded that that would be fine - noting that the $#%X@& Aussie doctors wanted to take his test tickets.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

Warning: You can never "unsee" this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ollie (17/12/14)

Mona Diesel

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (17/12/14)

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/14)

Stats show that on average a person has sex 89 times a year! Looks like I'm going to have a hell of a week running up to New Years Eve!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ollie (29/12/14)

Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre (5/1/15)

Why Parents Drink

A father passing by his son's bedroom was astonished to see that his bed was nicely made and everything was picked up. Then he saw an
Envelope, propped up prominently on the pillow that was addressed to 'Dad.' 

With the worst premonition he opened the envelope

with trembling hands and read the letter. 

_Dear Dad: 

It is with great regret and sorrow that I'm writing you. I had to elope with my new girlfriend because I wanted to avoid a scene with Mom and you. 

I have been finding real passion with Stacy and she is so nice. 

But I knew you would not approve of her because of all her piercing, tattoos, tight motorcycle clothes and the fact that she is much older than I am. But it' s not only the passion....Dad she's pregnant. 

Stacy said that we will be very happy. 

She owns a trailer in the woods and has a stack of firewood for the whole winter. We share a dream of having many more children. 

Stacy has opened my eyes to the fact that marijuana doesn't really hurt anyone. 
We'll be growing it for ourselves and trading it with the other people that live nearby for cocaine and ecstasy. 

In the meantime we will pray that science will find a cure for AIDS so Stacy can get better.. She deserves it. 

Don't worry Dad. I'm 15 and I know how to take care of myself. 

Someday I'm sure that we will be back to visit so that you can 
get to know your grandchildren. 

Love, Your Son John 

PS. Dad, none of the above is true. I'm over at Tommy's house. 
I Just wanted to remind you that there are worse things in life than a Report card That's in my center desk drawer. 
I love you. 
Call me when it's safe to come home._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (5/1/15)

Andre said:


> Why Parents Drink
> 
> A father passing by his son's bedroom was astonished to see that his bed was nicely made and everything was picked up. Then he saw an
> Envelope, propped up prominently on the pillow that was addressed to 'Dad.'
> ...



That's one clever child.


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

​

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

No English dictionary has been able to explain the difference between the two words COMPLETE and FINISHED in a way that's easy to understand. Some people say there is no difference between COMPLETE & FINISHED.

I beg to differ because there is. When you marry the right woman, you are "COMPLETE" and when you marry the wrong one, you are "FINISHED"!

And when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you are... 
"COMPLETELY FINISHED" !!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/15)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## annemarievdh (22/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Alex (22/1/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee (22/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (22/1/15)

*Redneck power windows.*
by  nuicejewton  · 7 hours ago

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/15)

free3dom said:


> View attachment 20163

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

Most probably going to get flamed or stoned for this , but its just too good not to take a chance.


​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/15)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe (29/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe (29/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (2/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (2/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 20657


Brilliant!!


----------



## TylerD (2/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (3/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/2/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/2/15)

Hell Ya!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (4/2/15)

Hahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (5/2/15)

A guy walks into a pub and sees a sign hanging over the bar which reads, "Cheese Sandwich: $1.50; Chicken Sandwich: $2.50; Hand Job: $10.00." Checking his wallet for the necessary payment, he walks up to the bar and beckons to one of the three exceptionally attractive blondes serving drinks to an eager-looking group of men. "Yes?" she enquires with a knowing smile, "Can I help you?" "I was wondering," whispers the man, "Are you the one who gives the hand jobs?" "Yes," she purrs, "I am." The man replies, "Well, go wash your hands, I want a cheese sandwich!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (5/2/15)

LITTLE OLD LADY IN COURT

Defense Attorney: Will you please state your age? 

Old Lady: I am 94 years old. 

Defense Attorney: Will you tell us, in your own words, what happened the night of April 1st? 

Old Lady: There I was, sitting there in my swing on my front porch on a warm spring evening, when a young man comes creeping up on the porch and sat down beside me. 

Defense Attorney: Did you know him? 

Old Lady: No, but he sure was friendly. 

Defense Attorney: What happened after he sat down? 

Old Lady: He started to rub my thigh. 

Defense Attorney: Did you stop him? 

Old Lady: No, I didn't stop him. 

Defense Attorney: Why not? 

Little Old Lady: It felt good. Nobody had done that since my Albert died some 30 years ago. 

Defense Attorney: What happened next? 

Old Lady: He began to rub all over of my body. 

Defense Attorney: Did you stop him then? 

Old Lady: No, I did not stop him. 

Defense Attorney: Why not? 

Old Lady: His rubbing made me feel all alive and excited. I haven't felt that good in years! 

Defense Attorney: What happened next? 

Old Lady: Well, by then, I was feeling so "spicy" that I just laid down and told him 'Take me, young man. Take me now! ' 

Defense Attorney: Did he take you? 

Old Lady: Hell, no! He just yelled, "April Fool!" 

And that's when I shot him, the little b@st@rd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (5/2/15)

At the crowded Sandton bus stop a beautiful young blonde woman wearing a tight leather skirt was waiting for a bus.

As the bus stopped and it was her turn to get on, she became aware that her skirt was too tight to allow her leg to come up to the height of the first step of the bus.

Slightly embarrassed and with a quick smile to the bus driver, she reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little, thinking that this would give her enough slack to raise her leg. She tried to take the step, only to discover that she couldn't!

So, a little more embarrassed, she once again reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little more, and for the second time attempted the step. Once again, much to her chagrin, she could not raise her leg.

With a little smile to the driver, she again reached behind to unzip a little more and again was unable to take the step.

About this time, Hennie, a fris boerseun from Kakamas, who was standing behind her picked her up easily by the waist and placed her gently on the step of the bus. She went ballistic and turned to the would-be Samaritan and screeched, 'How dare you touch my body! I don't even know who you are!'

Hennie smiled and in his best English answered her : 'Well, ma'am, normally I would agree wiff you, but after you unzipped my fly free times, I kinda figured we was friends.'

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riddle (5/2/15)

A Man Was Hitchhiking On A Very Dark Night In The Middle Of A Storm.*rain*
*storm* The Storm Was So Strong That He Could Hardly See His Feet In Front Of Him.

Suddenly A Car Stopped Next To Him. Without Thinking, He Got In And Closed The Door, Just To Realize That There Was Nobody Behind The Steering Wheel.

The Car Moved Off Slowly. He Looked Ahead And Saw A Curve In The Road.
Scared, He Started Praying,Begging For His Life. As He Was Terrified, Just Before Hitting The Curve A Hand Appeared Through The Window And Turned The Steering Wheel

The Man, Now Paralyzed With Fear, Watched How The Hand Kept Appearing Everytime They Got To A Curve.

Gathering His Courage, He Jumped Out And Ran To The Nearest Lights he could see.

Wet and In shock he went Into a shebeen And Asked For A Double Brandy. After Drinking It, He Told Everyone Of The Horrible Experience He Just gad.

Everyone Was Silent when They Realised He Was Crying.

About Half An Hour Later, Two Men Came Walking Into The Shebeen and on seeing the Terrified Man, The One Said To The Other;"Ekse,: isn't that The Idiot That Got Into The Car While We Were Pushing It?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (7/2/15)

http://i.imgur.com/B3d2Upo.gifv

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 21211


Lol, why can one not remember these brilliant responses when in need!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/2/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (18/2/15)

Bwahahahahaha

blob:https%3A//www.youtube.com/b57debc0-6684-4f06-a843-6e75b96a2677


----------



## PrenessaM (19/2/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/15)

*The Customer is always right!*

Caller: Eish! Tha printa he is not wekking! 

Customer Service: What is wrong with it? 

Caller: Tha mause he is jammed! 

Customer Service: Mouse? Are you sure it's a printer, as they don't come with a mouse? 

Caller: Eish! I know tha mause and also I know tha printer. I tell you. Tha mause he is jammed!

That's why the printer he is not wekking!! 

Customer Service: I'm telling you, it can't be the printer! They don't have a mouse! 

Callerokaaay! I send picha!!! 


Scroll down...


.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (22/2/15)

Bwahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (27/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 22134


Lmao. And that was a serious Facebook post? What's a dumbass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrenessaM (27/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PrenessaM (27/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## annemarievdh (3/3/15)

Woman's Poem...

He didn't like the casserole,
and he didn't like my cake.
He said my biscuts were too
hard...
Not like his mother used to 
make.

I didn't perk the coffee right.
He didn't like the stew.
I didn't mend his socks.
The way his mother used to do.

I pondered for an answer,
looking for a clue.

Then I turned around and
snotklapped him...

Like his mother used to do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/3/15)

How I feel today




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (5/3/15)

hahaha classic

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 22540


WTF! BWAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## capetocuba (5/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (6/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (7/3/15)

Amazing

Inventor of bullet proof glass tests his new invention, on his wife

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/3/15)

Derick said:


> Inventor of bullet proof glass tests his new invention, on his wife



Very clever thinking from the dude! You see, if he tested it on himself and it failed, he likely wouldn't have been able to improve the product at all.

P.S. It's a good thing HRH is not signed up on this forum or else I would have been like a squirrel at the end of winter - no more nuts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/3/15)

"The human brain is amazing. It functions from the moment you're born. Every minute, every second, 24/7, 365. It only stops when you're talking... to someone attractive."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (8/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 22665



SOOOOO true


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/15)

Ow I do this quite often

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/15)

How to impress a woman:

Buy Flowers
Write her poetry
Opening the car door for her
Pull out her chair
Be nice to her family
Take note of her perfume
Always be aware of a new haircut
Don't belch or fart around her

How to impress a man
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Show up naked

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## huffnpuff (10/3/15)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Show up naked[/QUOTE]
.
.
.
.With Beer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/15)

I got my Apple Watch before everyone else!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (11/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


>



 I think Mr Dunkley jinxed your Reo Thor; first you come out with the "puppies" and now the "tokoloshe" - ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (13/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (13/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (13/3/15)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (15/3/15)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahaha



I'll send her straight back to her mom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/3/15)

truth has a funny side

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (18/3/15)

when you see it...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

My paint skills are terrible.....

But aREOna Grande any1?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

*Husband Store*

A store that sells new husbands has opened in Melbourne , where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates:

You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are six floors and the value of the products increase as the shopper ascends the flights. The shopper may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building!

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. On the first floor the sign on the door reads:

* Floor 1* - These men Have Jobs

She is intrigued, but continues to the second floor, where the sign reads:

* Floor 2* - These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.

'That's nice,' she thinks, 'but I want more.'

So she continues upward. The third floor sign reads:

* Floor 3* - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, and are Extremely Good Looking.

'Wow,' she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.

She goes to the fourth floor and the sign reads:

* Floor 4* - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help With Housework.

'Oh, mercy me!' she exclaims, 'I can hardly stand it!'

Still, she goes to the fifth floor and the sign reads:

* Floor 5* - These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, Help with Housework, and Have a Strong Romantic Streak.

She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to thesixth floor, where the sign reads:

* Floor 6* - You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.

PLEASE NOTE:

To avoid gender bias charges, the store's owner opened a New Wives store just across the street.

The first floor has wives that love sex.

The second floor has wives that love sex and have money and like beer

The third, fourth, fifth and sixth floors have never been visited.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Alex (19/3/15)

Andre said:


> *Husband Store*
> 
> A store that sells new husbands has opened in Melbourne , where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates:
> 
> ...


Hahaha, just awesome


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (30/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (11/4/15)

Little otter mistakes camera for gun in heartbreaking photo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FireFly (11/4/15)

Jakey said:


> But aREOna Grande any1?


I'd Squonk that....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Derick (27/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/4/15)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (4/5/15)

*CAN YOU IMAGINE THE NUN SITTING AT HER DESK GRADING THESE PAPERS, ALL THE WHILE TRYING TO KEEP A STRAIGHT FACE AND MAINTAIN HER COMPOSURE! PAY SPECIAL ATTENTION TO THE WORDING AND SPELLING. IF YOU KNOW THE BIBLE EVEN A LITTLE, YOU'LL FIND THIS HILARIOUS! IT COMES FROM A CATHOLIC ELEMENTARY SCHOOL TEST.

KIDS WERE ASKED QUESTIONS ABOUT THE OLD AND NEW TESTAMENTS. THE FOLLOWING 25 STATEMENTS ABOUT THE BIBLE WERE WRITTEN BY CHILDREN. THEY HAVE NOT BEEN RETOUCHED OR CORRECTED . INCORRECT SPELLING HAS BEEN LEFT IN.*

1. IN THE FIRST BOOK OF THE BIBLE, GUINESSIS. GOD GOT TIRED OF CREATING THE WORLD SO HE TOOK THE SABBATH OFF.

2. ADAM AND EVE WERE CREATED FROM AN APPLETREE. NOAH'S WIFE WAS JOAN OF ARK. NOAH BUILT AND ARK AND THE ANIMALS CAME ON IN PEARS.

3. LOTS WIFE WAS A PILLAR OF SALT DURING THE DAY, BUT A BALL OF FIRE DURING THE NIGHT.

4. THE JEWS WERE A PROUD PEOPLE AND THROUGHOUT HISTORY THEY HAD TROUBLE WITH UNSYMPATHETIC GENITALS.

5. SAMPSON WAS A STRONGMAN WHO LET HIMSELF BE LED ASTRAY BY A JEZEBEL LIKE DELILAH.

6. SAMSON SLAYED THE PHILISTINES WITH THE AXE OF THE APOSTLES.

7. MOSES LED THE JEWS TO THE RED SEA WHERE THEY MADE UNLEAVENED BREAD, WHICH IS BREAD WITHOUT ANY INGREDIENTS.

8. THE EGYPTIANS WERE ALL DROWNED IN THE DESSERT. AFTERWARDS, MOSES WENT UP TO MOUNT CYANIDE TO GET THE TEN COMMANDMENTS.

9. THE FIRST COMMANDMENTS WAS WHEN EVE TOLD ADAM TO EAT THE APPLE.

10. THE SEVENTH COMMANDMENT IS THOU SHALT NOT ADMIT ADULTERY.

11. MOSES DIED BEFORE HE EVER REACHED CANADA THEN JOSHUA LED THE HEBREWS IN THE BATTLE OF GERITOL.

12. THE GREATEST MIRICLE IN THE BIBLE IS WHEN JOSHUA TOLD HIS SON TO STAND STILL AND HE OBEYED HIM.

13. DAVID WAS A HEBREW KING WHO WAS SKILLED AT PLAYING THE LIAR. HE FOUGHT THE FINKELSTEINS, A RACE OF PEOPLE WHO LIVED IN BIBLICAL TIMES.

14. SOLOMON, ONE OF DAVIDS SONS, HAD 300 WIVES AND 700 PORCUPINES.

15. WHEN MARY HEARD SHE WAS THE MOTHER OF JESUS, SHE SANG THE MAGNA CARTA.

16. WHEN THE THREE WISE GUYS FROM THE EAST SIDE ARRIVED THEY FOUND JESUS IN THE MANAGER.

17. JESUS WAS BORN BECAUSE MARY HAD AN IMMACULATE CONTRAPTION.

18. ST. JOHN THE BLACKSMITH DUMPED WATER ON HIS HEAD.

19. JESUS ENUNCIATED THE GOLDEN RULE, WHICH SAYS TO DO UNTO OTHERS BEFORE THEY DO ONE TO YOU. HE ALSO EXPLAINED A MAN DOTH NOT LIVE BY SWEAT ALONE.

20. IT WAS A MIRICLE WHEN JESUS ROSE FROM THE DEAD AND MANAGED TO GET THE TOMBSTONE OFF THE ENTRANCE.

21. THE PEOPLE WHO FOLLOWED THE LORD WERE CALLED THE 12 DECIBELS.

22. THE EPISTELS WERE THE WIVES OF THE APOSTLES.

23. ONE OF THE OPPOSSUMS WAS ST. MATTHEW WHO WAS ALSO A TAXIMAN.

24. ST. PAUL CAVORTED TO CHRISTIANITY, HE PREACHED HOLY ACRIMONY, WHICH IS ANOTHER NAME FOR MARRAIGE.

25. CHRISTIANS HAVE ONLY ONE SPOUSE. THIS IS CALLED MONOTONY.Aren't children great!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (4/5/15)

Warning, do not try and vape and read some of the funnier lines at the same time

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (20/5/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## shabbar (20/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (20/5/15)

The Deaf Italian Bookkeeper

A Mafia Godfather finds out that his
bookkeeper, Guido, has cheated him out of $10,000,000.00. 

His bookkeeper is deaf. That was the reason he got the job in the first
place. It was assumed that Guido would hear nothing and would
therefore never have to Testify in court. 
When the Godfather goes to confront Guido about the missing $10 million,
he Takes along his lawyer,who knows sign language.

The Godfather tells the Lawyer, "Ask him where the money is." 
The lawyer, using sign language, asks Guido, Where's the money? 
Guido signs back, "I don't know what you are talking about." 
The lawyer tells The Godfather, 
"He says he doesn't know what you are talking about." 

The Godfather pulls out a pistol, puts it to Guido's head and says, 
"Ask him Again or I'll kill him!" 
The lawyer signs to Guido,"He'll kill you if you don't tell him.
" Guido trembles and signs back,shed at my cousin Bruno's house." 
The Godfather asks the lawyer, "What did he say?" 
The lawyer replies, "He says you don't have the balls to pull the trigger."

Don't you just love lawyers?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (20/5/15)

*This guy brings his best mate home unannounced for dinner at 6:30 after work. 

His wife screams her head off while his friend sits open mouthed* *and listens to 
the tirade..."
My bloody hair & makeup are not done, 
the house is a f****** mess, 
the dishes aren't done. * 

*Can't you see I'm still in my f****** pajamas and 
I can't be bothered with cooking tonight! 

Why the f*** did you bring him home unannounced you stupid idiot?"* 
*
"Because he's thinking of getting married. *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (24/5/15)

An English ventriloquist visiting Wales is walking along a country road 
when he sees a man and his dog leaning against a five bar gate 

He figures he'll have a little fun, so he says to the Welshman; 

"Good day to you. Mind if I talk to your dog?' 

Villager: 'The dog doesn't talk. Are you English?.' 

Ventriloquist: 'Hello dog, how's it going ?' _

Dog: 'Yeah, doin' all right.'_ 

Welshman: (look of extreme shock) 

Ventriloquist: 'Is this farmer your owner?' (pointing at the farmer) _

Dog: 'Yep'_ 

Ventriloquist: 'How does he treat you?' _

Dog: 'Yeah, real good. He walks me twice a day, feeds me great food And takes me to _
_the lake once a week to play.'_ 

Welshman: (look of utter disbelief) 

Ventriloquist: 'Mind if I talk to your horse?' 

Welshman: 'Uh, the horse doesn't talk either...I think.' 

Ventriloquist: 'Hey horse, how's it going?' _

Horse: 'Cool'_ 

Welshman: (absolutely dumbfounded) 

Ventriloquist: 'Is this your owner?' (Pointing at the farmer) _

Horse: 'Yep'_ 

Ventriloquist: How does he treat you? _

Horse: 'Pretty good, thanks for asking. He rides me regularly, Brushes me down often and keeps me _
_in the shed to protect me from the elements.'_ 

Welshman: (total look of amazement) 

Ventriloquist: 'Mind if I talk to your sheep?' 

Welshman: (in a panic) 'That sheep's a f*ckin' liar!!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (24/5/15)

_*Bless the little ones…*_ 
*Gotta' love this one....makes you chuckle...First Grade Drawing - PRICELESS! 
A first grade girl handed in the drawing below for her homework assignment. *

*he teacher graded it and the child took it home. *







*She returned to school the next day with the following note: *

*Dear Ms. Davis, I want to be perfectly clear on my child's homework illustration. 
It is NOT of me on a dance pole on a stage in a strip joint surrounded by male customers with money. *
*I work at Home Depot and had commented to my daughter how much money we made in the recent snowstorm. *
*This drawing is of me selling a snow shovel. 

Sincerely, *
*Mrs. Harrington*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/5/15)

For the Chuck Fans

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (26/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Riddle (26/5/15)

View attachment 27829

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (26/5/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 27826


This little oke cracks me up every time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (27/5/15)

Ali and Habib are beggars. They beg in different areas of London .

Habib begs just as long as Ali does, but only collects £2 to £3 every day.
Ali brings home a suitcase FULL of £10 notes, drives a Mercedes, lives in a mortgage-free house and has a lot of money to spend.

Habib says to Ali ‘I work just as long and hard as you do but how is it that you bring home a suitcase full of £10 notes every day?’
Ali says, ‘Look at your sign, what does it say’?

Habib’s sign reads ‘I have no work, a wife and 6 kids to support’.

Ali says ‘No wonder you only get £2- £3 Habib says… ‘So what does your sign say’?
Ali shows Habib his sign….

It reads, ‘I only need another £10 to move back to Pakistan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Derick (14/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 29316


haha, reminds me of something I saw on Reddit

What is the worst response to 'I love you'


_Seen at 17:52_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/6/15)

@Derick there's just one answer: "a Dear Johnny letter" .


----------



## Willyza (15/6/15)

With which of the following names are you not familiar?


1. Robert Mugabe
2. Julius Malema
3. Jacob Zuma
4. Giuseppe Riccardi
5. Winnie Mandela
6. Tiger Woods


Did you battle a little with number 4?

Typical!!

You know all the a$$holes, sl*ts, thieves & cheaters, but you don't know who the Pope is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (15/6/15)

*Nescafe manages to arrange a meeting with the Pope at the Vatican .

After receiving the Papal blessing, the Nescafe official whispers, 

"Your Holiness, we have an offer for you. 

Nescafe is prepared to donate $100 million to the church if you change the Lord's Prayer from 

'Give us this day our daily bread' to 'Give us this day our daily coffee.'"

The Pope responds, "That is impossible. The prayer is the word of the Lord. It must not be changed."

"Well," says the Nescafe man, "we anticipated your reluctance. For this reason we will increase our offer to $300 million."

"My son, it is impossible. For the prayer is the word of the Lord, and it must not be changed."

The Nescafe guy says, "Your Holiness, we at Nescafe respect your adherence to the faith, but we do have one final offer...

"We will donate $500 million - that's half a billion dollars - to the great Catholic Church 

if you would only change the Lord's Prayer from 

'Give us this day our daily bread' to 'Give us this day our daily coffee.' Please consider it." And he leaves.


The next day the Pope convenes the College of Cardinals…

"There is some good news," he announces, "and some bad news. 

The good news is that the Church will come into $500 million."

"And the bad news, your Holiness?" asks a Cardinal.

"We're losing the Hovis Bread account!*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (15/6/15)

A firefighter was working on the engine outside the Station, 
when he noticed a little girl nearby in a little red wagon with 
little ladders hung off the sides and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle.

The girl was wearing a firefighter's helmet.
The wagon was being pulled by her dog and her cat.
The firefighter walked over to take a closer look.

'That sure is a nice fire truck,' the firefighter said with admiration.
'Thanks,' the girl replied. The firefighter looked a little closer. 
The girl had tied the wagon to her dog's collar and to the cat's testicles.
'Little partner,' the firefighter said, 
'I don't want to tell you how to run your rig, but if you were to tie that rope around the cat's collar,
I think you could go faster. '

The little girl replied thoughtfully, 
'You're probably right, but then I wouldn't have a siren.'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (15/6/15)

I bet you all went meowwww meowwww meowwww! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (17/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (20/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (22/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (22/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (22/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (22/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (22/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (22/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (23/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (24/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar (25/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## shabbar (25/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## nemo (25/6/15)

Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.

In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. 

He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' 
She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realise you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'

The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 
'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defence attorney?'
She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
The defence attorney nearly died.

The judge asked both counsellors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said,
'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarkSide (26/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## shabbar (29/6/15)

A Joke for the day:


Teacher: "Who is the president of South Africa"?
Children: "Dingiswayo".
Teacher: "Correct and the minister of defence"?
Children: "Benny McCarthy"
Teacher: " Correct. What is the capital city of South Africa"?
Children: "Mangaung".
Teacher: "Very good and who composed the national anthem"?
Children: "Ladysmith Mambazo"
Teacher: "Excellent. What do you call the people from Moscow"?
Children: "Mosquitoes".
Teacher: "Perfect. How much is 2+5"?
Children: "25"
Teacher: "That's great, you're going to be stupid like that until your government increases my salary..."!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## GadgetFreak (2/7/15)

I was in the public toilets today and as I sat down, a voice from the next cubicle said "Hi, how are you?". Embarrassed, I said, "I'm doing fine". The voice said "So what are you up to?". I said, "Just doing the same as you -sitting here! Then I'm asked "Can I come over?". Annoyed, I say "I'm rather busy right now". Then the voice said, "Listen, I'll have to call you back, there's an idiot in the cubicle next to me answering all my questions"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GadgetFreak (2/7/15)

SOME OLDIES I PULLED OF MY FACEBOOK PAGE:
A soldier who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.

I know a guy who's addicted to brake fluid. He says he can stop any time.

This girl said she recognized me from the vegetarian club, but I'd never met herbivore.

They told me I had type A blood, but it was a Type-O.

PMS jokes aren't funny, period.

Energizer Bunny arrested. Charged with battery.

I didn't like my beard at first. Then it grew on me.

How do you make holy water? Boil the hell out of it!

Did you hear about the cross eyed teacher who lost her job because she couldn't control her pupils?

When you get a bladder infection, urine trouble.

Broken pencils are pointless.

What do you call a dinosaur with extensive vocabulary? A thesaurus.

England has no kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool.

I used to be a banker, but then I lost interest.

I dropped out of communism class because of lousy Marx.

I got a job at a bakery because I kneaded dough.

Velcro - what a rip off!

Cartoonist found dead in home. Details are sketchy.

I used to think I was indecisive, but now I'm not so sure.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarkSide (5/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide (5/7/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza (7/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/15)

Willyza said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (7/7/15)




----------



## DarkSide (7/7/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (8/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/15)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (14/7/15)

*Greek Bailout Explained by Economics 101*


It is a slow day in a little Greek Village. The rain is beating down and the streets are deserted.

Times are tough, everybody is in debt, and everybody lives on credit.

On this particular day a rich German tourist is driving through the village, stops at the local hotel and lays a €100 note on the desk, telling the hotel owner he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs in order to pick one to spend the night.

The owner gives him some keys and, as soon as the visitor has walked upstairs, the hotelier grabs the €100 note and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher.

The butcher takes the €100 note and runs down the street to repay his debt to the pig farmer.

The pig farmer takes the €100 note and heads off to pay his bill at the supplier of feed and fuel.

The guy at the Farmers' Co-op takes the €100 note and runs to pay his drinks bill at the tavern.

The publican slips the money along to the local prostitute drinking at the bar, who has also been facing hard times and has had to offer him "services" on credit.

The hooker then rushes to the hotel and pays off her room bill to the hotel owner with the €100 note.

The hotel proprietor then places the €100 note back on the counter so the rich traveller will not suspect anything.

At that moment the traveller comes down the stairs, picks up the €100 note, states that the rooms are not satisfactory, pockets the money, and leaves town.
No one produced anything.
No one earned anything.
However, the whole village is now out of debt and looking to the future with a lot more optimism.


And that is how the bailout package works!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/7/15)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


hahaha, the poor guy even has a bite out of his fin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/7/15)

@johan






Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (21/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @johan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dead on!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (23/7/15)

*The person who wrote this should be PRESIDENT! - BRILLIANT!

Dear President Zuma,

Please find below our suggestion for fixing South Africa 's economy.

Instead of giving billions of rands to the government that will
squander the money on lavish parties and unearned bonuses, use the
following plan.

You can call it the Patriotic Retirement Plan :

There are about 10 million people over 50 in the work force.

Pay them R2 million each severance for early retirement with the
following stipulations :

1) They MUST retire.
Ten million job openings - unemployment fixed

2) They MUST buy a new car.
Ten million cars ordered - Car Industry fixed

3) They MUST either buy a house or pay off their mortgage -
Housing Crisis fixed

4) They MUST send their kids to school/college/university -
Crime rate fixed

5) They MUST buy R100 WORTH of alcohol/tobacco a week.....
And there's your money back in duty/tax etc

It can't get any easier than that!

P.S. If more money is needed, have all members of parliament pay back
their falsely claimed expenses and second home allowances

If you think this would work, please forward to everyone you know.

Also.....
Let's put the pensioners in jail and the criminals in a nursing home.

This way the pensioners would have access to showers, hobbies and walks.

They'd receive unlimited free prescriptions, dental and medical
treatment, wheel chairs etc and they'd receive money instead of paying
it out.

They would have constant video monitoring, so they could be helped
instantly, if they fell, or needed assistance.

Bedding would be washed twice a week, and all clothing would be ironed
and returned to them.

A guard would check on them every 20 minutes and bring their meals and
snacks to their cell.

They would have family visits in a suite built for that purpose.

They would have access to a library, weight room, spiritual
counselling, pool and education.

Simple clothing, shoes, slippers, PJ's and legal aid would be free, on request.

Private, secure rooms for all, with an exercise outdoor yard, with gardens.

Each senior could have a PC, a TV or radio and daily phone calls.

There would be a board of directors to hear complaints, and the guards
would have a code of conduct that would be strictly adhered to.

The criminals would get cold food, be left all alone and unsupervised.
Lights off at 8pm, and showers once a week. Live in a tiny room and
pay R1,000.00+ per week and have no hope of ever getting out.

Think about this (more points of contention) :

COWS
Is it just me, or does anyone else find it amazing that during the mad
cow epidemic our government could track a single cow, born in
Rivier-sonder-End almost three years ago, right to the stall where she
slept?

And, they even tracked her calves to their stalls. But they are unable
to locate 5 000,000 illegal immigrants wandering around our country.
Maybe we should give each of them a cow.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

LASTLY
Think about this ... If you don't want to forward this for fear of
offending someone -- YOU ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM! It is time for us
grumpy old folk of S.A. to speak up!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (27/7/15)

Epic Submarine Battle.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (27/7/15)

Mission Impossible Mode

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Alex said:


> Epic Submarine Battle.


*grabs popcorn*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redeemer (28/7/15)

Alex said:


> Mission Impossible Mode



@ET made me think immediately of your avatar....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 32445


So very true!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 32507

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## acorn (3/8/15)

*IRISHMAN'S FIRST DRINK WITH HIS SON*

_While reading an article last night about fathers and sons, memories came flooding back to the time I took me son out for his first pint._

_Off we went to our local pub only two blocks from the cottage._

_I got him a Guinness. He didn't like it, so I drank it._

_Then I got him a Kilkenny's, he didn't like that either, so I drank it._

_Finally, I thought he might like some Harp Lager? He didn't. I drank it._

_I thought maybe he'd like whiskey better than beer so we tried a Jameson's, nope!_

_In desperation, I had him try that rare Redbreast, Ireland's finest. He wouldn't even smell it._

_What could I do but drink it!_

_ By the time I realized he just didn't like to drink, I was so fookin' shit-faced I could hardly push his pram back Home._

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Willyza (5/8/15)

For the Peanut Butter lovers 






and now U know

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/15)

Willyza said:


> For the Peanut Butter lovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulie (6/8/15)

@Marzuq thought you would like this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (6/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 32823



LOL its got a bit of everything


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> LOL its got a bit of everything


It's the key ingredient in my celery and jelly bean salad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> It's the key ingredient in my celery and jelly bean salad


 damn! if only vegetarian ham that tastes like chicken was Halaal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (6/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/15)

So sad

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (7/8/15)

You never know when @Rob Fisher just might pull out one of these lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

Gizmo said:


>



now that was a gut buster !!!!!


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/15)

This is soo funny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Matt (16/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> This is soo funny




Why is that guy so mean obama just wants to be friends with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (17/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marzuq (17/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dubz (17/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 33883


Waaaahahahahahaha


----------



## Marzuq (19/8/15)

Imagine how thin our forum members would be lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/8/15)

We have all been here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> We have all been here
> View attachment 34157


man that is my main pet hate that is for sure..... incorrect capture entered please refresh and try again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BhavZ (27/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 34578


Funny cause it's true


----------



## kimbo (28/8/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jan (28/8/15)

"it is only when a mosquito lands on your testicles that you realize that not everything can be solved with violence"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StevoStevo (1/9/15)

*Meanwhile, in South Africa, dis be how we roll .. our mats out*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/9/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (4/9/15)

Five blokes in an Audi Quattro arrived at the ferry checkpoint in Harwich, Essex. 
Tracey, in her brand new uniform, stops them and tells them
"I can't let you on the ferry. It is illegal to have 5 people in a Quattro. Quattro means four.. One of you will have to get out and stay behind."
"Quattro is just the name of the car," the driver replies disbelievingly
"Look at the papers: this car is designed to carry five persons."
"You cannot pull that one on me. 
This is Tracey you're talking to here," she replies with a smile. "Quattro means four. You have five people in your car and you are therefore breaking the law. So I can't let you onto the ferry. It's more than my job's worth to let you all on."

The driver is now very cross and replies angrily, "I've had enough of you. Call your supervisor over. I want to speak to someone with more intelligence!"
"Sorry," responds Tracey, "but Sharon is busy with those two blokes in the Fiat Uno.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (7/9/15)

A young Texan grew up wanting to be a lawman.
He grew up big, 6' 2", strong as a longhorn, and fast as a mustang. He could shoot a bottle cap tossed in the air at 40 paces.

When he finally came of age, he applied to where he had only dreamed of working: the West Texas Sheriff's Department.


After a series of tests and interviews, the Sheriff finally called him into his office for the young man's last interview.


The Sheriff said, "You're a big strong kid and you can really shoot. So far your qualifications all look good, but we have, 
what you might call, an "Attitude Suitability Test", that you must take before you can be accepted.
We don't let just anyone carry our badge, son."


Then, sliding a service pistol and a box of ammo across the desk, the Sheriff said, 
"Take this pistol and go out and shoot:
six illegal aliens,
six lawyers,
six meth dealers,
six Democrats,
and a rabbit."

"Why the rabbit?" queried the applicant.

"You pass," said the Sheriff, "When can you start?"

GOD,I LOVE TEXAS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (9/9/15)

Celebrating too early

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (9/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> Celebrating too early


ha ha keep your eye on the ball


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (9/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 35362


i must be doff i don't get the humor in this pic help me here


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> i must be doff i don't get the humor in this pic help me here


What are those church benches called?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/9/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eequinox (9/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What are those church benches called?


face palm .... pew pew

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (9/9/15)

i get it i get it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> i get it i get it


Lol, thanks for asking - I get it now too. Clearly I am not right brained enough!


----------



## Riaz (10/9/15)

HOW I LEARNED TO MIND MY OWN BUSINESS!!

The other day i walked past a mental hospital and everyone was shouting 13....13......13 
the fence was too high to see over so i saw a little gap in the planks and looked thru,then sum idiot poked me in my eye with a stick and they all started shouting 14.....14....14

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (14/9/15)

And now for yourMondaychuckle.....................

A pirate walked into a bar and the bartender said:
"Hey, I haven't seen you in a while. What happened? You look terrible."
"What do you mean?" said the pirate, "I feel fine."
"What about the wooden leg? You didn't have that before."
"Well," said the pirate, "We were in a battle, and I got hit with a cannon ball, but I'm fine now."
The bartender replied, "Well, OK, but what about that hook? What happened to your hand?"
The pirate explained, "We were in another battle. I boarded a ship and got into a sword fight. My hand was cut off. I got fitted with a hook but I'm fine, really."
"What about that eye patch?"
"Oh," said the pirate, "One day we were at sea, and a flock of birds flew over. I looked up, and one of them crapped in my eye."
"You're kidding," said the bartender. "You couldn't lose an eye just from bird shit."
"It was my first day with the hook."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/15)

you know you have had a rough day when you have a full tank and battery at the end of the day no chance to vape !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/15)

Who else is frying in their own fat?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hands (30/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## acorn (1/10/15)

Sorry guys/ gals, this one in Afrikaans, do not have the time or energy to translate...

Wanneer het julle iets van ŉ Chinaman by ŉ vlooimark gekoop?
Laas Saterdag oggend het ek iets gesien by die vlooimark wat my belangstelling geprikkel het. Daar en dan het ek besluit om vroulief te verras en ek het vir haar een gekoop.
Wat ek gesien het was 'n kamstige 100,000-volt, handsak-grootte tazer of te wel skokstok. Tog te oulik met die dat dit soos ŉ lipstiffiehouer vol blinkertjies lyk, totaal skadeloos belowe ek julle.
Die effekte van die tazer was, Aldus die gebrekkige Engels van die Chinaman, veronderstel om van korte duur te wees, met geen lang termyn effekte op jou aanvaller nie, net genoeg tyd om jou toe te laat om na veiligheid te vlug en glo die antwoord op misdaad situasies in huishoudings, ŉ moet vir elke vrou.
Sy verkooptegniek en die simpel prys vir die tazer het my oorreed en koop ek ewe tong in die kies die “Made in China” stront en dink dalk kom ek in die Blond se goeie boekies. By die huis maak ek die boksie oop en sien daar is sowaar twee “AAA” batterye ingesluit. 100,000 volt se gat dink ek maar laai tog maar die twee AAA batterye in die ding en druk die knoppie....... en niks die ding maak nie ŉ enkele geluid nie.
Blerrie teleurgesteld en half onwillig om te glo dat ek verneuk is lees ek dan nou toe die papiertjie met die fyn Engelse instruksies wat ook in die boksie is.
So leer ek eerste dat indien jy die ding teen 'n metaal oppervlak druk en dan die knoppie druk, maak dit 'n blou "spark" tussen die penne. BRILJANT! Kom ons try en nou moet nog aan die Blond verduidelik waar daardie brandkolle op die voorkant van haar yskas se deur vandaan kom. Maar toe weet ek die ding het lewe in hom.
So daar sit ek alleen by die huis met die Maltees langs my op die bank en wag dat die Blond van die dorp af moet kom en plaas van bere begin my nuuskierigheid weer die oorhand kry. Bestudeer ek nou hierrie speelding en is ek vas oortuig dat die ding sekerlik nie so erg kan skok nie. Ek meen 100 000 volt is mos weerlig se baas, as mens dink aan 220 volt waarmee jou hele huis werk. Dit kan mos net ŉ lieg wees want hoe erg kan mens nou skok op twee “AAA” batterytjies. NEE REGTIG!
Ek sit dus en twyfel aan die ding daar op die bank en soos gesê die Maltees lê opgekrul langs my op die leuning terwyl ek verder die aanwysings lees. Ek begin toe dink dat ek regtig nodig het om die ding uit te toets op 'n objek van vlees, 26% bloed en bewegende teiken. Ek meen mens moet tog weet of dit ŉ pot strooi is of nie reken ek. Ek moet erken ek het oorweeg om die Maltees vir 'n fraksie van 'n sekonde by te dam en uit sy salige honde droom wêreld te laat ontwaak, maar toe gelukkig het ek maar van plan verander want hy is so ŉ liefdevolle hond en, soos meeste van julle reeds weet, die hel het geen gelyke soos 'n pissed off poedel nie of ŉ moerige Blond wie se hond aanstoot gekry het nie.
Ek was egter vasberade om voor ek die ding vir my vrou gaan gee. ek ten minste die versekering wil hê dat die ding my vrou kan beskerm teen 'n mugger soos dit geadverteer is en haar nie net vals hoop sal gee nie. Ek meen wat van as sy dit regtig nodig kry en dit kielie net die ou? Sal myself mos nooit kan vergewe nie. Nie waar nie?
Nouja daar sit ek toe in my kortbroek en my Blou Bul supporters trui aan, met my leesbril delikaat op die brug van my neus, aanwysings in een hand, tazer in 'n ander. Die aanwysings, alhoewel in Engels en seker maar Mandaryn sê:
Dat 'n een sekonde blast sal jou aanvaller skok en disoriënteer; 'n Twee sekonde blast is veronderstel om spierspasmas en 'n totale verlies van liggaamlike beweging aan te bring.
'n Drie sekonde blast sal veroorsaak dat die aanvaller inmekaar sal sak soos 'n vis uit water, enige blast langer as drie sekondes sou 'n mors van batterykrag wees.
Met al die inligting kyk ek na hierdie klein apparaat van omtrent 5 duim lank en minder as 'n 3/4 duim in omtrek; Regtig te oulik en tog net gelaai met twee klein ou AAA batterye dink aan myself geen flippin manier dat die ding wat soos ŉ lipstiffie lyk skade kan berokken aan ŉ groot uitgevrete man soos ek nie! 100 000 volt se moer weer ŉ keer, net ŉ blerrie geldmakery en besluit ek dan sal ek maar self check of die dingetjie so rof is soos hulle wil vertel.
Wat volgende gebeur het is moeilik om te beskryf, maar ek sal my bes doen met dit wat ek kan onthou.
Ek sit alleen daar, Maltees het wakker geword van my gewoellery en kyk op met sy kop een kant toe gedraai asof om te sê, "Moet dit nie doen nie”.
Ha ha eks mos nie ŉ banggat nie en ek redeneer toe dat 'n een sekonde bars van so 'n klein ou dingetjie kan tog nie so erg wees nie. Ek besluit ek gee myself 'n een sekonde blast net vir die hel daarvan. Ek haak die penne stewig teen my naakte pensvel en ..... druk die knoppie...... en moeder!!!!, wapens van massa vernietiging, k@k op 'n stok, f@%26$ my George, ouma se hare en hond se antie!!!!!!!
Ek is seker dat die hele Blou Bul skrum het op my neer gemoer het, Jan Wilkens het my daar opgetel en my oor en oor op die mat neergewerp en toe net vir die pret die Lazyboy op my kop gegooi.
Ek het so 'n vaagweg herinnering van wakker word op my sy in die fetale posisie, ore wat sing soos die Drakensberg seunskoor en trane in my oë, kouekoors golwe wat op en af soos hoogwater deur my trek, my liggaam deurnat met iets wat ruik soos piepie, albei my tepels wat brand soos vuur, sooibrandsmaak in my bek, my klinkers is nêrens te vinde nie, en twee tennisballe wat sit waar my mangels veronderstel is om te wees. Ek sukkel soos ŉ beskonkene met my linker arm onder my liggaam ingedruk in die snaakste posisie, en naalde en spelde in my bene.
Daar waar die Maltees gelê het is nou net ŉ groot bol hondestront......en vaagweg raak ek bewus daarvan dat ek wonder hoe die Maltees dit reg gekry het om ŉ tweede stront streep te maak van waar die stoel staan....teen die gordyne op....’n streep oor die plafon.....af teen die oorkantste muur en tot hier waar ek myself bevind.
Asseblief, luister na die raad wat ek uit dure ondervinding geleer het - daar is geen sodanige ding as 'n een sekonde blast wanneer jy jouself zap nie!!!!. Jy sal nie die verdomde ding kan los tot dit nie uit jou hand uitgeruk word deur 'n moerse slag nie. Daai een sekonde word blitsig ŉ moerse lang sekonde.
'n Minuut of so later (ek kan nie seker wees nie, tyd was 'n relatiewe ding op daardie punt), het ek my verstand gekollekteer (die bietjie wat oor was), regop gesit en die wêreld verwese bekyk.
My gebuigde bril het miserabel op die gordynkap gehang. Hoe de moer het dit daar gekom? My triceps, regter dy en beide tepels was steeds teer. My gesig het gevoel asof ek 'n komby klap van ŉ nightclub bouncer gekry het, en my kaak het lusteloos gehang asof my onderlip ŉ honderd kilogram geweeg het terwyl my my bek geweier het om op te hou kwyl.
Praat was hopeloos en die onsinnige gebrabbel wat ek kon uiter het my ŉ kandidaat vir Groendakkies gemaak. Terloops, teen die tyd het ek besef dat ek ook van onderklere sal moet verwissel.
Heelwat later en steeds nat gesweet soos ŉ malaria pasiënt en met ŉ blaas wat drup soos ŉ koshuis geyser het ek myself stuk stuk opgetel en bymekaar gekrap.
Flippen hel en dit van twee “AAA” batterytjies, se moer nooit weer nie. So indien jy ooit genoodsaak voel om jouself te wil "mug" met 'n tazer om hom dit te toets, neem my advies! herhaal die sin. . . “hier Oubaas se honne....”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/15)

No.3

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (8/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gertvanjoe (9/10/15)

lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (12/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hands (12/10/15)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/15)

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/15)




----------



## Marzuq (22/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

A man boarded an airplane and took his seat. As he settled in, he glanced Up and saw the most beautiful woman boarding the plane. He soon realized She was heading straight towards his seat. As fate would have it, she took The seat right beside his. Eager to strike up a conversation he blurted out, "Business trip or pleasure?"

She turned, smiled and said, "Business. I'm going to the Annual Nymphomaniacs of America Convention in Boston."

He swallowed hard. Here was the most gorgeous woman he had ever seen Sitting next to him, and she was going to a meeting of nymphomaniacs!

Struggling to maintain his composure, he calmly asked, "What's your Business at this convention?"

"Lecturer," she responded. "I use information that I have learned from my Personal experiences to debunk some of the popular myths about sexuality."

"Really?" he said. "And what kind of myths are there?"

"Well," she explained, "one popular myth is that African-American men are The most well-endowed of all men, when in fact it is the Native American Indian who is most likely to possess that trait. Another popular myth is That Frenchmen are the best lovers, when actually it is Scotsmen who are the best. I have also discovered that the lover with Absolutely the best stamina is the Irish

Suddenly the woman became a little uncomfortable and blushed.. "I'm Sorry," she said, "I shouldn't really be discussing all of this with you. I don't Even know your name."

"Tonto," the man said, "Tonto McTavish but my friends call me Paddy"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (6/11/15)

Dont ever tell me our postal service is not up to scratch

They work in the future

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ChadB (8/11/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (11/11/15)

SELF EXAMINATION FOR ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE....It takes less than 15 seconds..


If you are over 55 yrs old, you SHOULD take this Alzheimer's Test. 


How fast can you guess these words and fill-in the blanks?

1. _ _NDOM

2. F_ _K

3. P_N_S

4. PU_S_

5. S_X

6. BOO_S

Answers:

1. RANDOM

2. FORK

3. PANTS

4. PULSE

5. SIX

6. BOOKS

You got all 6 wrong...didn't you?
You do NOT have Alzheimer's. You are a pervert.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouder (11/11/15)

Just took this... LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/11/15)

Clouder said:


> Just took this... LOL
> 
> View attachment 39004


Now you just need the one says "Married to my mod"


----------



## Clouder (11/11/15)

@BumbleBee HAHAHAHAA!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/11/15)

that is very true i swear my cat has better food than me sometimes


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

Me vaping on my new mod! The Coilmaster 521!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Me vaping on my new mod! The Coilmaster 521!
> View attachment 39386


thanks for the pic i actually wondered what the heck that thing was


----------



## acorn (18/11/15)

Chain Smoking...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (18/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (18/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (18/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/11/15)

The rude awakening ?
Meh, not allowed to embed - Watch on youtube instead..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/15)

*Battering RAM*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (22/11/15)

here is a huge house in our street. The extended family is run by an old woman with a pack of irritable dogs allowed to run without a leash.

Her car doesn't even have a number plate, but the police do nothing.

To the best of my knowledge, she has never had a regular job in her life, and her bad-tempered husband is notorious for his racist comments.

A shopkeeper blamed her for arranging the murder of her son's ex-wife and her boyfriend, but nothing has ever been proved.

All their kids have broken marriages except the youngest, who everyone thinks is gay.

Two grandsons are meant to be in the Army but are always out partying in nightclubs. 

One of them just got married and seems to be settling down but the second is out of control. 

It is not even known if they have the same father.

I hate living near Buckingham Palace!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/11/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/11/15)

wise words .... i wonder

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)




----------



## Genosmate (4/12/15)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/9WoM2bHfr48

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

Adel and Mrs Doubtfire!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (9/12/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/12/15)

Worth watching. Its brilliant

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

Gizmo said:


> Worth watching. Its brilliant




I still get called about once a month from the so called "Windows Service Centre"
This is classic


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/15)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 41197


haha, that oke died hard! bye-bye Hans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (17/12/15)

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (17/12/15)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (28/12/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (30/12/15)

After watching The Force Awakens last night, all I could think about was Rey's Speeder (10,000 watt box mod!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (30/12/15)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 41842



Bwahahahahahaha!!!!! Brilliant!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Alex (12/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/1/16)

this is soo good ...

http://gosouthonline.co.za/this-is-what-happens-when-you-reply-to-spam-email/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 42991


hahaha, I get this all the time at the shop, when they ask I point at the tree outside.... the reactions are priceless

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 43124



Another one that gets me often is why South Africans call a traffic light a robot. Imagine how that sounds to foreigners... "we have robots that control our traffic"... and they are like... "WOAH, such advanceness from a country where we thought lions were running around in the streets".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Another one that gets me often is why South Africans call a traffic light a robot. Imagine how that sounds to foreigners... "we have robots that control our traffic"... and they are like... "WOAH, such advanceness from a country where we thought lions were running around in the streets".


Strictly speaking the definition of a robot is: 
a machine capable of carrying out a complex series of actions automatically, especially one programmable by a computer.

So yes our "traffic lights" are robots.

If you want to be even more pedantic about it then "traffic lights" would infer the lights visible through traffic which are emitted from the vehicles which contribute to said traffic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (14/1/16)

BhavZ said:


> Strictly speaking the definition of a robot is:
> a machine capable of carrying out a complex series of actions automatically, especially one programmable by a computer.
> 
> So yes our "traffic lights" are robots.
> ...



"Giggles"... 

But thanks for the explanation anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (14/1/16)

Any Star Wars fans out here?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (14/1/16)

Not sure if too macabre... someone recaptioned CPR instructions

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wiesbang (15/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Neal (15/1/16)

One for guitar players on forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## PrenessaM (20/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Any Star Wars fans out here?
> 
> View attachment 43158


LMFAO ! brillant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (20/1/16)

PrenessaM said:


> LMFAO ! brillant



I know right, I was crying a little from the laughter when I first saw it.


----------



## PrenessaM (20/1/16)

Cespian said:


> I know right, I was crying a little from the laughter when I first saw it.



i also cried from laughter... then had to explain to a 20 year old standing in my office why is was funny. the more I tried to explain - the more I laughed, the less she understood.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

Lol


----------



## Cespian (22/1/16)

I hope I'm not the only one that gets this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (23/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (25/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (25/1/16)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (26/1/16)

This sound is incredible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (27/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> This sound is incredible



Bastard! Had to explain that to my cranky Gf who just woke up!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (31/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 44534


Hahaha haha so flipn true lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/16)

This was insane

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (31/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> This was insane



6 years, 8 months and 12 days later... still waiting for tree to fall.
Some say, this guy is still chopping this very day.


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> This was insane



Longest live streaming webcam from July 1928
I've already nominated my 2yr old grandson to take over when I pass on.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/1/16)

The success rate should increase drastically if the poor oke stops chopping for 5 minutes to just sharpen that bloody axe again.

Dunno which I admire most, his persistence or his stamina....


----------



## johan (31/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Longest live streaming webcam from July 1928
> I've already nominated my 2yr old grandson to take over when I pass on.



webcam 1928?
internet 1928?

must be a typo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

johan said:


> webcam 1928?
> internet 1928?
> 
> must be a typo?


I figured since the tree wasnt coming down, facts were unimportant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (1/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I figured since the tree wasnt coming down, facts were unimportant.



Yip, never let facts diminish a good story . I humbly apologize for the question posted .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (1/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


>




CLASSIC!! 
My guess on the creator... sad single nerd in his late 20's who eats a bag of Cheetos for supper. 

I had one of those snort laughing moments at the dance scene at the end. Thanks for that haha.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/16)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (5/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 44967



Cell C and Virgin are probably depicted as the dogs behind them feeding off the bones/scraps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (5/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ettiennedj (7/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> View attachment 44530


Seen another version  






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ettiennedj (7/2/16)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeVape (7/2/16)

Hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MikeVape (7/2/16)

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeVape (7/2/16)

Reuleaux wahahahahaha


----------



## MikeVape (7/2/16)

Laughed at this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (7/2/16)

Had this before.?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MikeVape (7/2/16)

Only if it's Japanese organic...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 45423


You could fill it with Tropical Ice vapour breath?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 45423


Would be super useful out in space, maybe its the thought that counts. #bringhimhome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (9/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (10/2/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## OhmzRaw (14/2/16)

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (15/2/16)

Any cat owner knows this all too well

Reactions: Can relate 5


----------



## Cespian (15/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> Any cat owner knows this all too well



I actually can't relate so just pretend that "can" = "can't" in my rating


----------



## Cespian (17/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cespian (18/2/16)

Game of Thrones fans/viewers will understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/2/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## jasonb (24/2/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (25/2/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47580



 Spots secret lemon ink message, gets candle.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

One for our Aussie friends!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (30/3/16)




----------



## Cespian (30/3/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 50231


I feel that took me longer than it should of to get! I"M GETTING OLD!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/16)

Stosta said:


> I feel that took me longer than it should of to get! I"M GETTING OLD!!!


Lol the washing machine one took me longer than it should have, the other two I got quickly 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol the washing machine one took me longer than it should have, the other two I got quickly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


It was the other way around for me, "I get the washing machine but WTF is up with the salt shaker and battery......... *slaps forehead*".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/4/16)

Stosta said:


> I feel that took me longer than it should of to get! I"M GETTING OLD!!!



Where are they, like maybe Mexico?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (5/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Where are they, like maybe Mexico?



If these guys took their own mugshots would it be called a CELLfie?

No?

 I will see myself out now...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

Cespian said:


> If these guys took their own mugshots would it be called a CELLfie?
> 
> No?
> 
> I will see myself out now...



I liked it @Cespian... don't leave... it was a good one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Hello! Anyone Home?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hello! Anyone Home?
> 
> View attachment 51216

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (13/4/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 51221



Me too, just got in on the bus.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Cespian (19/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (19/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (19/4/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 51785


Jep is used already, means steal, probably a Capetonian derivative of gip ie gyp from gypsies (meaning to rob or cheat)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (19/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Jep is used already, means steal, probably a Capetonian derivative of gip ie gyp from gypsies (meaning to rob or cheat)



Had a lekker giggle at that. Bringing back too many memories of school days where the laaities would "jep" your chokers (peanut butter sarmies).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## kimbo (22/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BWS (22/4/16)

I've had days like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zahz (22/4/16)

@Rob Fisher . This what happens when a 'Hooters' girl bares it all for a Vaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (26/4/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Cespian (28/4/16)

An Oldie, but Goldie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (30/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (1/5/16)

If her med cabinet looks like this, you might be in for some "_hippy sex"_.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (1/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 52974



A better analysis to do is of her make-up kit... if its got (not limited to) 15 different blushers and eye pencils then kiss your time goodbye and expect to always be late for everything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PrenessaM (9/5/16)

Marriage!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## theyettie (10/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## theyettie (10/5/16)

theyettie said:


> View attachment 53678



Check that guy's awesome cellphone... in a pouch... attached to his belt...

Those were the days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (10/5/16)

It said guns, so I changed it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## theyettie (10/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 53709



What a pic, the best one I've seen in a while!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (11/5/16)

Happy hump day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

From stoked to really bummed in a matter of seconds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (11/5/16)

TRANSLATION? You're so ugly your imaginary friend plays with other kids

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris (11/5/16)

theyettie said:


> TRANSLATION? You're so ugly your imaginary friend plays with other kids
> 
> View attachment 53829


your so ugly, your mom has to tie a steak around your neck, so that the dog will play with you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (11/5/16)

PeterHarris said:


> your so ugly, your mom has to tie a steak around your neck, so that the dog will play with you



BAHAHAHA, NICE!!! WILL ADD THAT ONE TO MY LIST...


----------



## theyettie (11/5/16)

PeterHarris said:


> your so ugly, your mom has to tie a steak around your neck, so that the dog will play with you



you're so ugly, as a child your mom had to feed you with a slingshot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/5/16)

theyettie said:


> you're so ugly, as a child your mom had to feed you with a slingshot...


huh? mother wasnt blindfolded? 
probably a good looking laitie.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (11/5/16)

Wouldn't want to work here...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Hahaha! I had a good laugh at this thread...

https://www.fasttech.com/forums/4812700/t/2137848/let-me-present-to-you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (11/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Wouldn't want to work here...
> 
> View attachment 53843


wahaha, spell check cant pick up stupidity


Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I had a good laugh at this thread...
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/forums/4812700/t/2137848/let-me-present-to-you



The very last comment... some epic photoshop skills lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Cespian said:


> wahaha, spell check cant pick up
> 
> 
> The very last comment... some epic photoshop skills lol


I thought so too!


----------



## theyettie (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I had a good laugh at this thread...
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/forums/4812700/t/2137848/let-me-present-to-you



That guy most definitely has photoshopped many things to be bigger in relation to men's bodies...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (12/5/16)

Hope I'm not driving people insane with all the pics, but the stuff I'm getting from my mates is pure gold at this stage!!!

Here's an example:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (12/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (13/5/16)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## theyettie (13/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/16)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (14/5/16)

Love this LOL


----------



## DrSirus-88 (14/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (14/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (14/5/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (14/5/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## theyettie (14/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## theyettie (15/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (16/5/16)

Took these two pics at the place where I do my car's wheel alignment and tyres. I think it's awesome....hahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Byron (16/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## theyettie (16/5/16)



Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## theyettie (17/5/16)

Only in South Africa...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stevape;) (17/5/16)




----------



## theyettie (17/5/16)

Translation: the money is the only thing that stops me from assaulting people at work...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## theyettie (17/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/5/16)

Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (17/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 54540



Sis man...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

Some more C&H for yous


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

@theyettie you killingme with the C&H, keep 'em coming LOL


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

Greyz said:


> @theyettie you killingme with the C&H, keep 'em coming LOL



Haha. Here's one more for you then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Haha. Here's one more for you then
> View attachment 54765



Gold! Thanks man, I'd forgotten how much I enjoy C&H style of humour. You gave me something to keep me busy with during this shift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (18/5/16)

First C&H pic I found is pure Gold. If your in IT you will know..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Gold! Thanks man, I'd forgotten how much I enjoy C&H style of humour. You gave me something to keep me busy with during this shift



Glad I'm help bud. 
Last one... For now...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (18/5/16)

Greyz said:


> First C&H pic I found is pure Gold. If your in IT you will know..
> View attachment 54766


Lol, even this not-in-IT guy gets that one!


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, even this not-in-IT guy gets that one!



Well I've got nothing to do with IT and I thought it was hilarious! Maybe you guys should start looking for a new IT guy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## TommyL (19/5/16)

@Greyz Have you checked out the C&H youtube series? Absolute gold!


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

TommyL said:


> @Greyz Have you checked out the C&H youtube series? Absolute gold!



That's a good heads up, I'll go check that out too... Thanks!
Will be a nice break from my late night porn addiction.


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

theyettie said:


> That's a good heads up, I'll go check that out too... Thanks!
> Will be a nice break from my late night porn addiction.



TMI?


----------



## TommyL (19/5/16)

theyettie said:


> That's a good heads up, I'll go check that out too... Thanks!
> Will be a nice break from my late night porn addiction.



Really worth checking out haha


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Nite nite

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)

Some more C&H to get the weekend started...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (20/5/16)

theyettie said:


> View attachment 54959



Reminded me of another classic:

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## theyettie (23/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (23/5/16)

theyettie said:


> View attachment 55142


My local Chinese take-away place won't sell this to me unless I ask for it by name, AND pronounce it correctly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/5/16)

Some funny facebook comments

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## theyettie (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 55170



This one broke me!!! What a cop!!


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

theyettie said:


> This one broke me!!! What a cop!!



You got be a special kind of crazy to enjoy C&H

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> You got be a special kind of crazy to enjoy C&H



Agreed!!


----------



## Cespian (23/5/16)

Greyz said:


> You got be a special kind of crazy to enjoy C&H



And even more so to enjoy majority sub forums of Reddit and 4chan


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Cespian said:


> And even more so to enjoy majority sub forums of Reddit and 4chan


Im active on the PCMasterrace subs on Reddit...
/I'll just pack up and go now 
/Checks himself into insane asylum 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/5/16)

LMAO

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (24/5/16)

You don't say...


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)




----------



## zadiac (24/5/16)

theyettie said:


> View attachment 55272


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

zadiac said:


>



Bahaha, exactly the reaction one would expect with a statement like that...


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

I'll tone it down some...


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## theyettie (24/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 55378



2 of my mates' wives are pregnant,I'll be sending this along shortly...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (24/5/16)

Hahaha......this made my day!

*This Zuma exam question has made Gauteng’s Education MEC very angry*



















A grade 6 exam question involving a Zapiro cartoon of president Jacob Zuma has made Gauteng MEC for education, Panyaza Lesufi very angry, according to a report by The Star.

The question, posed in an exam for grade 6 pupils at an unnamed school, presented a picture of president Zuma drawn by political cartoonist, Zapiro.

The picture is on Zuma with a shower head, floating in a pool of money. The exam then asked pupils to identify who was depicted in the picture, and asked if they would vote for him and why.

Images of the exam question hit social media, sparking outrage from Zuma supporters as well as government officials.









According to the Star, Gauteng Education MEC Panyaza Lesufi responded to the images with outrage, saying that the education department would investigate the matter and “act decisively” against a school that used it.

“Someone will fall, we can assure you” he was quoted saying.

Lesufi said he would not name the school, citing safety reasons. Speaking to The Star, however, he did reveal that it was a Christian school.

“My team went to the school to gather information, and from that, we will take decisive action. How do you have a question like this in the middle of election season? Teaching is about teaching and not transferring your hatred of something or a person onto the pupils,” Lesufi told the paper.

According to the report, Lesufi said he would hold the same stance if it was any other political figure depicted, including opposition party leaders.

Source: http://businesstech.co.za/news/gene...n-has-made-gautengs-education-mec-very-angry/


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

Lmao. This joke was fitting as Zuma visited the Toyota Plant today. I shouted Msholozi as he came by me and he waved. 
If only it was any other president I would be so proud to show you the picture. Alas was just Jacob  Why couldn't Mugabe visit the Plant :'(

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

What the hell this is a funny pics thread. Here the man 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (24/5/16)

Greyz said:


> What the hell this is a funny pics thread. Here the man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I assume he was at the Lexus department looking for new rides for his security guards?


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

Cespian said:


> I assume he was at the Lexus department looking for new rides for his security guards?


No this is at the Toyota Plant in Isipingo. I work in Production IT.
I think they gave him the DC 4x4 and Fortuner 4x4 I was standing between. I didn't hear that it was too noisy lol
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (25/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> What the hell this is a funny pics thread. Here the man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Huh! I always had the sneaking suspicion you just buggered around all day, and here's the proof! There's no porduction going on here whatsoever!


----------



## Cespian (25/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Huh! I always had the sneaking suspicion you just buggered around all day, and here's the proof! There's no porduction going on here whatsoever!



Lol BUST!

You know too much Matt, I'm going to be sending some friends over to pick you up. Just go for a drive with them, okay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Lol BUST!
> 
> You know too much Matt, I'm going to be sending some friends over to pick you up. Just go for a drive with them, okay


In your mafia-mobile?  Pretty sure I saw blood when I put those concentrates in your boot. Not getting in there thanks!

You pulled up behind us and my wife tried to get back in the car 'cause she thought we were about to get jacked.


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> In your mafia-mobile?  Pretty sure I saw blood when I put those concentrates in your boot. Not getting in there thanks!
> 
> You pulled up behind us and my wife tried to get back in the car 'cause she thought we were about to get jacked.


LMAO I'm going to sell this car now before people think I'm really running a Mafia show.

I wonder is Vape Cartel has a need for a dark car with dark rims....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> LMAO I'm going to sell this car now before people think I'm really running a Mafia show.
> 
> I wonder is Vape Cartel has a need for a dark car with dark rims....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It would definitely fit in with the Cartel guys! Don't sell it, I only mock you because I'm jelly, that ride is ama-zing!


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> It would definitely fit in with the Cartel guys! Don't sell it, I only mock you because I'm jelly, that ride is ama-zing!



Wait till I wrap her...... blacked out lights, lowered suspension and disco light strip under the wheel arches. I'm going to make those Phoenix cats so jealous!


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Wait till I wrap her...... blacked out lights, lowered suspension and disco light strip under the wheel arches. I'm going to make those Phoenix cats so jealous!


No that sounds great! I have always told my pops that when he passes on I'm going to take his baby, paint it matt black with big purple flames, lower the suspension... I belive I have been removed from his will.


----------



## Greyz (25/5/16)

Stosta said:


> No that sounds great! I have always told my pops that when he passes on I'm going to take his baby, paint it matt black with big purple flames, lower the suspension... I belive I have been removed from his will.
> View attachment 55503



Now thats a Mafia car mate, we can put 2 dead bodies and a months groceries in the trunk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Now thats a Mafia car mate, we can put 2 dead bodies and a months groceries in the trunk.


Hahahaha!


----------



## Jan (26/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## theyettie (26/5/16)




----------



## theyettie (26/5/16)

Wait for it...


----------



## theyettie (26/5/16)

Wait for it...


----------



## theyettie (26/5/16)

BOOOOOOOM!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (27/5/16)

Happy Friday!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (27/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## theyettie (27/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (31/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/5/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (31/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 56046



Wow...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Wow...


LOL


----------



## theyettie (31/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> LOL



It's usually me that post the somewhat inappropriate and kinda disturbing pics, so thanks for making me feel a bit better about myself. Hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (31/5/16)

I shall join in on the inappropriateness!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (31/5/16)

Cespian said:


> I shall join in on the inappropriateness!
> 
> View attachment 56047


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/5/16)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## theyettie (1/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (1/6/16)

Took this pic at a local tattoo shop. Epic I think


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (1/6/16)

Nite nite

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Nite nite
> View attachment 56265


Ahhh these bastards don't sleep, they sing the songs of their people at the drop of a hat, even at 3am!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (1/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Ahhh these bastards don't sleep, they sing the songs of their people at the drop of a hat, even at 3am!



Bahaha. They do indeed. My wife loves them,she says they remind her of December holidays in KZN as 'n child. I think she might be the only person on earth that loves them!! Come to think of it,she loves the strangest things. Kinda makes sense now that she married me. Hmmm,had an epiphany just now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## theyettie (2/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 56352



Oh how I love a good pun!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 56229



Just found this and find it very fitting:

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (2/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Just found this and find it very fitting:
> 
> View attachment 56354



Worth a shot...

See what I did there...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Worth a shot...
> 
> See what I did there...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (2/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## theyettie (3/6/16)

Happy Friday guys!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Frikkie6000 (3/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (3/6/16)

Shame...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## theyettie (3/6/16)

A photo bomb or 2... That baseball player is a douche!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (4/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 56529



That is just brilliant


----------



## Greyz (4/6/16)

Might be pushing the boundaries with this one but man I had a good laugh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## theyettie (6/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (6/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Greyz (7/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## theyettie (7/6/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (7/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (8/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (8/6/16)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 56976

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (9/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## theyettie (10/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (10/6/16)

More a revelation than a giggle...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (10/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## theyettie (10/6/16)

Happy weekend forumunites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (11/6/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (11/6/16)

Should be an awesome vape!


----------



## Frikkie6000 (11/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Should be an awesome vape!



and a healthy vape also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (11/6/16)

"Crime is so bad nowadays. I sleep with a balaclava,so if they break in they think I'm part of the team"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (14/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (14/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (14/6/16)

theyettie said:


> View attachment 57733



Ohhh snap...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (15/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Frikkie6000 (15/6/16)

so quiet here. everyone gone on holiday or working hard ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (15/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> so quiet here. everyone gone on holiday or working hard ?
> 
> View attachment 57782



That's epic!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> so quiet here. everyone gone on holiday or working hard ?
> 
> View attachment 57782


Working hard sadly


----------



## Frikkie6000 (15/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Working hard sadly



Day's almost done bud ! Hope you took off Friday for that lekker looooooong weekend. I will be sitting at the office on Friday trying not to work as everyone else is on leave.


----------



## Stosta (15/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Day's almost done bud ! Hope you took off Friday for that lekker looooooong weekend. I will be sitting at the office on Friday trying not to work as everyone else is on leave.


No... And I work tomorrow!

Although working public holidays is usually bliss because no one else is working, so no requests!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (15/6/16)

Stosta said:


> No... And I work tomorrow!
> 
> Although working public holidays is usually bliss because no one else is working, so no requests!



always an upside. good luck man !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (15/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Day's almost done bud ! Hope you took off Friday for that lekker looooooong weekend. I will be sitting at the office on Friday trying not to work as everyone else is on leave.



Also working my nuts off today. Still, one needs to make time to talk crap on the forum... Hehe

Don't feel alone bud, I too shall be one of the sad sacks working on Friday. Luckily I'm flying to Cabana Beach on Saturday to make up for the fact...

Is that nasty to say?


----------



## Frikkie6000 (15/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Also working my nuts off today. Still, one needs to make time to talk crap on the forum... Hehe
> 
> Don't feel alone bud, I too shall be one of the sad sacks working on Friday. Luckily I'm flying to Cabana Beach on Saturday to make up for the fact...
> 
> Is that nasty to say?



Not nasty at all haha but you are one lucky bliksem though !


----------



## Stosta (15/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Also working my nuts off today. Still, one needs to make time to talk crap on the forum... Hehe
> 
> Don't feel alone bud, I too shall be one of the sad sacks working on Friday. Luckily I'm flying to Cabana Beach on Saturday to make up for the fact...
> 
> Is that nasty to say?


Yeah that is really lucky!


----------



## theyettie (15/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Not nasty at all haha but you are one lucky bliksem though !



Hahaha, I hate it when people brag about going on holiday, mainly because I never go on holiday...

So I just wanted to feel how it feels. It's not as much fun as I thought. Maybe some people are just poepolle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (15/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Hahaha, I hate it when people brag about going on holiday, mainly because I never go on holiday...
> 
> So I just wanted to feel how it feels. It's not as much fun as I thought. Maybe some people are just poepolle.



Everyone gets their chance to go on holiday so why complain about someone that's gonna have a vet jol


----------



## theyettie (15/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Everyone gets their chance to go on holiday so why complain about someone that's gonna have a vet jol



I think that jealousy is embedded in our beings, one of the many side effects of our sinful natures... 

Maybe all of us are poepolle? Wow I have many epiphanies on this forum... 

Probably because I just type, then read what I typed.

A while ago I said I'm working my nuts off, this isn't working my nuts of... 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (16/6/16)

Just found this on another forum. LMAO because there was a discussion about these things just this morning here on this forum....hahahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Cespian (16/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Just found this on another forum. LMAO because there was a discussion about these things just this morning here on this forum....hahahaha



Hahaha, Ive got one of these:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Hahaha, Ive got one of these:
> 
> View attachment 57876


Me too, perfect for those annoying security screws in appliances.
You need to be a chopstick ninja to extract just the bit you need though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

My Monday mornings!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (20/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (20/6/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (20/6/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Frikkie6000 (21/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (21/6/16)

Was going to post this in Rob's lounge 
But I thought rather not

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Effjh (21/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Cespian (23/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Frikkie6000 (23/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (24/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (24/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (25/6/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (25/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Frikkie6000 (25/6/16)

sorry just enjoying these dumb jokes today.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## theyettie (27/6/16)

This one's a bit rough...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (27/6/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Cespian (28/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 59030



The memories I associated with that book were long suppressed. Thanks for the kick back!


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/16)

Cespian said:


> The memories I associated with that book were long suppressed. Thanks for the kick back!


You're welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (29/6/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Frikkie6000 (29/6/16)




----------



## hands (29/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (30/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian (30/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ettiennedj (2/7/16)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (4/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (4/7/16)

Does anybody know if we missed this?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> Does anybody know if we missed this?


I've RSVP'd already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (4/7/16)

*S.A. Reservists*
*SOUTH AFRICA FORCED TO CALL UP ITS RESERVISTS!!!*

The world is in turmoil. Fighting is taking place in many countries - in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Congo, Iraq, Syria, Libya, Sudan, Somalia, C.A.R, Nigeria, Ukraine, Mali and Gaza, amongst others.

Due to the increase in tension in the Congo, South Africa has now been forced to call up its reservists.



*I think his name is Cpl.Bob E Jaan

Also, I finally understand this is gorilla warfare.*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Frikkie6000 (5/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Frikkie6000 (6/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Boktiet (6/7/16)

Ford thinks of everything...can't push your ranger barefoot.


----------



## theyettie (7/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## KZOR (7/7/16)

*THE GLOBAL RECESSION*

The recession has hit everybody really hard.

My neighbour got a pre-declined credit card in the mail.
CEO's are now playing miniature golf.
The Guptas laid off 25 Parliamentarians
I saw a Mormon with only one wife.
If the bank returns your cheque marked "Insufficient Funds," you call them and ask if they meant you or them.
McDonald's is selling the 1/4 ouncer.
Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America.
Parents in Sandton fired their nannies and learned their children's names.
A truckload of South Africans was caught sneaking into Zimbabwe.
A picture is now only worth 200 words.
When Bill and Hillary travel together, they now have to share a room.
The Treasure Island casino in Las Vegas is now managed by Somali pirates.


And, finally...

*I was so depressed last night thinking about the economy, wars, jobs, my savings, Social Security, retirement funds, etc., I called the Suicide Hotline. I got a call centre in Pakistan, and when I told them I was suicidal, they got all excited, and asked if I could drive a truck.*

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/7/16)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Frikkie6000 (11/7/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza (11/7/16)

*The Bear Hunter*
A hunter goes to a forest. He sees a bear and fires at it, but misses. The bear is nowhere to be seen. Suddenly the bear taps him on his shoulder and says, "You tried to kill me, either I'll kill you or pull down your trousers and let me have sex with you". The man chose life. 

He goes home embarrassed and a bit sore, buys a bigger gun and goes back to hunt the bear. 
He sees it at a distance, fires, misses, the bear disappears in the thick bush only to pop up behind him a little later. The bear recognizes the hunter and says, "You know the choices." 

The hunter, next time brings a bazooka to get over his humiliation. He finds the bear, fires and falls back due to recoil. The smoke clears and the bear is standing over him, rubbing it's chin. 
"You don't come here for hunting, do you?”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (11/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Greyz (14/7/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (15/7/16)




----------



## rogue zombie (15/7/16)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Jan (15/7/16)

rogue zombie said:


> View attachment 60870
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Being 1,9m tall I can relate

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (18/7/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (19/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MarcelinoJ (19/7/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 61233


Heheheheh. Hate it wen guys do that. Don't even get me started wen they come and stand next to you.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (26/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dr Evil (26/7/16)

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jan (27/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 61952


Not sure to many will get it


----------



## Cespian (27/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 61952



Where on earth is this from. "Despite my rage Im just a rat in a cage". Ive seen/heard this somewhere  I gotsta know!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Forfcuksakes (27/7/16)

Cespian said:


> Where on earth is this from. "Despite my rage Im just a rat in a cage". Ive seen/heard this somewhere  I gotsta know!



Smashing pumpkins I think. bullet with butterfly wings

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (27/7/16)

Forfcuksakes said:


> Smashing pumpkins I think. bullet with butterfly wings

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/7/16)

Jan said:


> Not sure to many will get it


Im in that club. 
However in my defence jazz musicians dont rage and arent known for breaking brass on stage.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Forfcuksakes (28/7/16)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (29/7/16)

In theme with all the Pokemon GO hype going on lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (30/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (1/8/16)




----------



## Kalashnikov (5/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (5/8/16)




----------



## Glytch (5/8/16)

Pitch Perfect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (5/8/16)

The Terminator

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Forfcuksakes (5/8/16)

Scream

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (5/8/16)

Drumline?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Modulas (5/8/16)

The sound of music

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (5/8/16)

extremely loud and incredibly close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (5/8/16)

Cespian said:


> extremely loud and incredibly close



Wait...Update... New one occured:

How to lose friends and alienate people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## skola (5/8/16)

The Fast and The Furious..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (5/8/16)

War of the Worlds

Days of Thunder

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/8/16)

50 first dates

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/16)

The Sound of Music!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Modulas (5/8/16)

Modulas said:


> The sound of music





Rob Fisher said:


> The Sound of Music!




Snap! 


Another one:

Mr Bean(s)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## moonunit (5/8/16)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Glytch (5/8/16)

There will be blood

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/8/16)

A man was stopped by the police around 2 am. The officer asked him where he was going at that time of night.

The man replied, "I'm on my way to a lecture about alcohol abuse and the effects it has on the human body, as well as smoking and staying out late."

The officer then asked, "Really? Who's giving that lecture at this time of night?"

The man replied, "That would be my wife."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## KZOR (7/8/16)

I totally agree because my father-in-law is a GP and his handwriting correlates.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (7/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Redeemer (8/8/16)

Back on the movie title themes....

Safety Not Guaranteed (2012)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/16)

Hmmm, there is only one fart flick title that works around these here parts....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/8/16)




----------



## Genosmate (12/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (13/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 63462



Hahahahaha sooo true!


----------



## Frikkie6000 (13/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/8/16)

Lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/8/16)

For all the pokeman pieps out there, be warned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

These are so funny I could watch them all day!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

Tornalca said:


> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




very very spot on


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

After a long day on the golf course, I stopped in at Hooter's to meet some friends and have some hot Wings and an ice tea. After being there for a while, one of my friends asked me which waitress I would like to be stuck in an elevator with.I told them "The one who knows how to fix elevators". I'm old, I'm tired, and I have to pee a lot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## KZOR (15/8/16)

*Governments at work*
THE PHOTOGRAPHER WHO SNAPPED THIS PHOTO AT THE RECENT CLIMATE CHANGE CONFERENCE
IN PARIS SHOULD BE GIVEN AN AWARD FOR THE FUNNIEST PHOTO OF THE YEAR!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 63751



Mmmmm.......nice kitty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/8/16)

zadiac said:


> Mmmmm.......nice kitty!


Kitty needs to be patted


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/8/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (21/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (21/8/16)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 64364



What dog?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (21/8/16)

Cespian said:


> What dog?



The one in the car to the right. Much more interesting than that oversized ass in the middle of the photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (23/8/16)

Talk about dedication...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/16)

Today I went to the Toilet without my cell phone...

There are 112 tiles in the bathroom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## blujeenz (24/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Today I went to the Toilet without my cell phone...
> 
> There are 112 tiles in the bathroom!


*Brooklax*... guaranteed to let you only count 3 tiles or your money back.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (31/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Frikkie6000 (9/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 67129



Sub-ohm vaping (vooping) in a plastic toilet is not advisable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 67129



Capetonians will know... he had Butter Chicken at Eastern Bizzare or Food Inn...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoddieJ (12/9/16)

zadiac said:


> The one in the car to the right. Much more interesting than that oversized ass in the middle of the photo


What ass?


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/9/16)

Share the truth, do not be afraid

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

Don't you just hate Cyclists? I was stuck behind these cyclists yesterday... for three and a half hours!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Genosmate (14/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't you just hate Cyclists? I was stuck behind these cyclists yesterday... for three and a half hours!
> View attachment 67609



Only 3 and a half hours.Jeez,I'd still be behind them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nicholas (14/9/16)

Didn't know how bad it was until i took my first dry hit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian (15/9/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Greyz (17/9/16)

RIPT4DAYZ


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Cespian (19/9/16)

The pains of an adolescent life and menopausal mothers

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/16)

I'm so glad I grew up in the 60's and 70's!


I did so much stupid shit - and there is no record of it anywhere!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## hands (21/9/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ettiennedj (23/9/16)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Frikkie6000 (24/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (24/9/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> View attachment 69017


 
I now discover that I often *telkom* my coils, they dont look fantastic but they're still vapeable.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (24/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> I now discover that I often *telkom* my coils, they dont look fantastic but they're still vapeable.



 If it's still vapeable then it's far from telkomed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (29/9/16)

Had to sell all my furniture to buy vape gear,but.............................................

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Frikkie6000 (29/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (1/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/10/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands (4/10/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/16)

hands said:


> View attachment 70209


Finally, a tank for @Rob Fisher's XXX fix

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (10/10/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/16)

.
Check out the look on this kids face

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/10/16)

Why you should not type only in lower case:

I helped my Uncle Jack off a horse...

I helped my uncle jack off a horse 

:0

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn (11/10/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (12/10/16)




----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/16)

Bruce Lee very unhappy he doesn't have a Cee Cee Mod or Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (15/10/16)

Damn Uncle Rob! That just looks too damn real......hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (17/10/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (17/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## ShamZ (17/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (18/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (18/10/16)

And she knows it...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShamZ (18/10/16)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Willyza (19/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## acorn (20/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

Slow mo dry hits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (20/10/16)

They're crazy


----------



## Willyza (21/10/16)

The Last Kiss


This is such a touching story, I thought you would enjoy it. Back on 9 January, a group of Pekin, Illinois bikers were riding west on Interstate 74 when they saw a girl about to jump off the Murray Baker Bridge. So they stopped.


George, their leader, a big burly man of 53, gets off his Harley, walks through a group of gawkers, past the State Trooper who was trying to talk her down off the railing and says, “Hey Baby....whatcha doin’ up there on that railin’?”


She says tearfully, “I’m going to commit suicide!!”


While he didn’t want to appear ‘sensitive’, George also didn’t want to miss this ‘be-a-legend’ opportunity either so he asked”Well, before you jump, Honey-Babe,why don’t you give ole George here your best last kiss?”


So, with no hesitation at all, she leaned back over the railing and did just that... and it was a long, deep, lingering kiss followed immediately by another even better one.


After they breathlessly finished, George gets a big thumbs-up approval from his biker-buddies, the onlookers, and even the State Trooper and then says,“Wow! That was the best kiss I have ever had, Honey!That’s a real talent you’re wasting, Sugar Shorts.You could be famous if you rode with me.Why in the world are you committing suicide?”


“My parents don’t like me dressing up like a girl.”


It’s still unclear whether she jumped or was pushed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (21/10/16)

Ouch!


----------



## zadiac (23/10/16)

Having coils made for my next cloud comp

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (23/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Having coils made for my next cloud comp



Gonna need a moerse tweezer to squeeze that sucker.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (23/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Gonna need a moerse tweezer to squeeze that sucker.



It's a spaced coil man


----------



## hands (25/10/16)

Screen shot back in 1983

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Cespian (11/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Cespian (16/11/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/11/16)

Found this on facebook.
Basically the stuff kids do and come up with in pre-school.

This one was my favourite...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (22/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Found this on facebook.
> Basically the stuff kids do and come up with in pre-school.
> 
> This one was my favourite...
> ...



Its only funny if you have a dirty mind

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (22/11/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (22/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands (22/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hands (30/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stosta (30/11/16)

hands said:


>


Hahahaha!

I hope the car belonged to the guy peeing!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jan (30/11/16)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Cespian (1/12/16)

Some more dry humor

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Daniel (1/12/16)

Cespian said:


> Some more dry humor
> 
> View attachment 77319


No dry hits here please....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (1/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ShamZ (1/12/16)

Cespian said:


> Some more dry humor
> 
> View attachment 77319



I like dry humour...

But i really like dark humour. Unfortunately dark humour is like food, not everybody gets it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (1/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> I like dry humour...
> 
> But i really like dark humour. Unfortunately dark humour is like food, not everybody gets it.


I could eat you up right now....


----------



## Cespian (2/12/16)

ShamZ said:


> I like dry humour...
> 
> But i really like dark humour. Unfortunately dark humour is like food, not everybody gets it.



Speaking of food; every time you eat food coloring, you dye a little inside.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## gertvanjoe (2/12/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 72044



The look on her face when you know your foot found the spot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (2/12/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> The look on her face when you know your foot found the spot



He practiced his foot work for years in the temple... hence the colour of his robe, he earned gold status in foot pleasuring techniques


----------



## Greyz (2/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/16)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## kimbo (10/12/16)

n Seuntjie ry saam met sy ma in die kar.
Hy krap in sy neus en trek ‘n lang stuk snot uit.
Sy ma kyk en vra: “En nou? Wat gaan jy met dit doen?”
Seuntjie: “Nee die fok aleen weet... ons mag mos NIKS in DIE kar eet nie..

Sent from my SM-G900F

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

kimbo said:


> n Seuntjie ry saam met sy ma in die kar.
> Hy krap in sy neus en trek ‘n lang stuk snot uit.
> Sy ma kyk en vra: “En nou? Wat gaan jy met dit doen?”
> Seuntjie: “Nee die fok aleen weet... ons mag mos NIKS in DIE kar eet nie..
> ...


I had to get my wife to translate for me @kimbo , I'm glad that my judgement of your character stands in tact. Now if @blujeenz or @Cespian had posted it, I probably wouldn't have asked her!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (14/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I had to get my wife to translate for me @kimbo , I'm glad that my judgement of your character stands in tact. Now if @blujeenz or @Cespian had posted it, I probably wouldn't have asked her!


Translating Afrikaans to English is only a problem if your from Durban    

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

Greyz said:


> Translating Afrikaans to English is only a problem if your from Durban
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Hahahahahaha!!!!

When I get guys from Cape Town coming in at work, I tell them, "Ek kan nie praat die taal nie."

Without fail, EVERY TIME, they look at me like I just spoke Aramaic, and then carry on talking to me in Afrikaans! I can't believe I studied it at school for 10 years and can't even use it to tell people I can't speak it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/12/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (14/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> When I get guys from Cape Town coming in at work, I tell them, "Ek kan nie praat die taal nie."
> 
> Without fail, EVERY TIME, they look at me like I just spoke Aramaic, and then carry on talking to me in Afrikaans! I can't believe I studied it at school for 10 years and can't even use it to tell people I can't speak it!


Lmao I schooled in Heidelberg in Standards 9 and Matric. 
Every time I stood up to a Afrikaans class oral you would swear I was doing a stand up comedy routine by the laughter bellowing from our classroom  

I got so tired of people laughing at "my snaakse accent" that whenever anyone spoke to me in Afrikaans I just answered in English. It's rude but hey it works 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 78594



This one appeals to my warped sense of humor!



Greyz said:


> Lmao I schooled in Heidelberg in Standards 9 and Matric.
> Every time I stood up to a Afrikaans class oral you would swear I was doing a stand up comedy routine by the laughter bellowing from our classroom
> 
> I got so tired of people laughing at "my snaakse accent" that whenever anyone spoke to me in Afrikaans I just answered in English. It's rude but hey it works
> ...



Hahaha! Knowing you, you probably were trying to do a stand-up routine, but in Afrikaans! I used to have a friend as well that was Afrikaans, and laughed his ass off every time I spoke it. I started laughing every time he spoke English (which was actually flawless), until he took a swing at me one day. I feel we both learnt a valuable life-lesson that day


----------



## craigb (14/12/16)

Greyz said:


> Lmao I schooled in Heidelberg in Standards 9 and Matric.
> Every time I stood up to a Afrikaans class oral you would swear I was doing a stand up comedy routine by the laughter bellowing from our classroom
> 
> I got so tired of people laughing at "my snaakse accent" that whenever anyone spoke to me in Afrikaans I just answered in English. It's rude but hey it works
> ...





Stosta said:


> This one appeals to my warped sense of humor!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Knowing you, you probably were trying to do a stand-up routine, but in Afrikaans! I used to have a friend as well that was Afrikaans, and laughed his ass off every time I spoke it. I started laughing every time he spoke English (which was actually flawless), until he took a swing at me one day. I feel we both learnt a valuable life-lesson that day



In one afrikaans class in high school I proudly stated "Ek bors my tande"

Ever since then, I have no problems with people speaking to me in Afrikaans, but I WILL reply in English - I have no problems carrying on a bilingual conversation, it's how I avoid making a tit of myself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/16)

“The Twelve Days of Christmas” does not make a whole lot of sense. What is a partridge doing in a pear tree? Partridges are ground-nesting birds!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/17)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ettiennedj (11/1/17)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ettiennedj (11/1/17)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ettiennedj (16/1/17)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Quakes (17/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (17/1/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9


----------



## PSySpin (18/1/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hands (25/1/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Andre (25/1/17)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Eequinox (26/1/17)

Andre said:


> View attachment 82998


Oh man i just launched hot coffee outta my nose when i seen this now i need to clean a table keyboard and a screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/17)

I know we say we never used to takes pics of our smokes... I was looking through some old photo's and that's not strictly true!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (28/1/17)

Ok, that's like streaking naked through a soccer match!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (29/1/17)

Went to Outdoor Warehouse this morning and was surprised to see they have a whole section dedicated to Ford owners:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Derkster_122 (29/1/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 83238


Haha!

This one reminds me of one of my all-time favourites!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (2/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## acorn (2/2/17)

Translation: It is Thursday today, if you pass this message on to ten people, it will be FRIDAY tomorrow. This genuinely works, it happened to me last week.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/2/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/2/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (16/2/17)



Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rincewind (16/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (16/2/17)

Rincewind said:


>



This is painful to watch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/2/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 85227


Must be the same skank that Rob bumped into, I recall him posting about Ajax in glowing terms some time back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/2/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Andre (22/2/17)

Make your own TV tray!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (22/2/17)

Hahahaha @Andre, that is just awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/2/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/3/17)

Apologies ladies, no offence intented

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (1/3/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 86655
> 
> 
> Apologies ladies, no offence intented



"Doctor, where should I put my clothes"

"Oh, you can put it there, next to mine"........hehehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (1/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (3/3/17)

@Schnappie 











http://theoatmeal.com/comics/pets_war

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Schnappie (3/3/17)

Stosta said:


> @Schnappie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha from this its pretty clear that dogs are considered nice and cats the opposite.Hamsters are badass!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (3/3/17)

Nothing 4 packs of Cotton bacon wont Wick!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schnappie (7/3/17)

Still love this one..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Cespian (8/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Cespian (8/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/3/17)

I dont mean any offence with this one, just think its funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stosta (10/3/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont mean any offence with this one, just think its funny
> 
> View attachment 87819


If I could speak afrikaans I'm sure I would be totally offended by this!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (10/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn (10/3/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 87850


Double Trouble:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (12/3/17)

Definitely worth a watch!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Definitely worth a watch!



Why do some of those clips remind me of Baywatch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (15/3/17)

Owned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (17/3/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 88518


At the end of the day, ... it will be a weekend.


----------



## Muhammad Peer (20/3/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (23/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ShamZ (23/3/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 89117


That was good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (28/3/17)

Some serious shit.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gdigitel (28/3/17)

Translation: Seriously??

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## BumbleBee (28/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> View attachment 89745
> 
> Translation: Seriously??


Only in Africa

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rincewind (31/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## William Vermaak (1/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (4/4/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ (5/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ (5/4/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (10/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Cespian (10/4/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Jp1905 (22/4/17)

Daar is tye wat 'n mens dankbaar is jy mis n braai en 'n kuier, veral as jy die volgende dag daar kom om te sien hoe rof die party was, die spit is amper skoon geëet, die bottels en glase staan die wêreld vol, paar mense nog opsoek na fone en klere, tot jy om die hoek kom en jy sien die skaap staan nog teen die paal vas gemaak maar die hond is weg.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## craigb (22/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Daar is tye wat 'n mens dankbaar is jy mis n braai en 'n kuier, veral as jy die volgende dag daar kom om te sien hoe rof die party was, die spit is amper skoon geëet, die bottels en glase staan die wêreld vol, paar mense nog opsoek na fone en klere, tot jy om die hoek kom en jy sien die skaap staan nog teen die paal vas gemaak maar die hond is weg.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now THAT'S a party!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The_Fran (24/4/17)

Stressed husband:
My wife is missing.
She went shopping yesterday and has not come home!
Police: Height?
Husband: I'm not sure. A little over five-feet tall. Police: Weight?
Husband: Don't know. Not slim, not really fat.
Police: Colour of eyes?
Husband: Sort of brown I think. Never really noticed.
Police: Colour of hair?
Husband: Changes a couple times a year. Maybe dark brown now. I can’t remember.
Police: What was she wearing?
Husband: Could have been pants, or maybe a skirt or shorts. I don't know exactly.
Police: What kind of car did she go in?
Husband: She went in my Land Cruiser.
Police: What kind of Land Cruiser was it?
Husband: A 2007 pearl white 100 Series GX with 4.5 litre EFI, 165kW. It has a centre fridge console, front and rear diff locks, rear camera, aluminium Front Runner roof rack, leather heated seats, climate controlled air conditioning. It has an extra 80 litre ProWorks stainless steel fuel tank, Weather Tech floor mats. Trailing package with removable tow-bar, sunroof, double-din DVD player with full navigation, satellite radio, VHF radio, six cup holders, two 5-amp USB ports, and 4 Hella power outlets. Fitted with 285/75/16 Mud Terrain BF Goodrich tires on 6 stud, 8J steel rims. 236 984 km's on the clock the day before yesterday.
At this point, the husband started choking up.
Police: Take it easy sir, we'll find your Cruiser!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/17)

Surely not everybody was Kung Fu fighting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/4/17)

@Rob Fisher , nobody could say for sure... They were fast as lightning.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (27/4/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Rob Fisher , nobody could say for sure... They were fast as lightning.


Yip, in fact it was a little bit frighting!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (27/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surely not everybody was Kung Fu fighting?



Oom Rob,you gave me a serious earworm now!Gonna take forever to get that song out my head!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (27/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Oom Rob,you gave me a serious earworm now!Gonna take forever to get that song out my head!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear I'm not alone in this. Ever since reading that post. over and over... Eisch!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Glad to hear I'm not alone in this. Ever since reading that post. over and over... Eisch!



Actually went on Apple Music and downloaded the song now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (27/4/17)

To all the bearded brothers! @Stosta is this you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (28/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> To all the bearded brothers! @Stosta is this you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bwahahahaha!

Totally going to attempt that!!


----------



## Jp1905 (28/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Bwahahahaha!
> 
> Totally going to attempt that!!



I did,had the whole family laughing their gonadz off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/17)

I don't like making plans for the day because then the word "premeditated" gets thrown around in the courtroom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (30/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gdigitel (30/4/17)

ShamZ said:


> View attachment 93158


Jacob Zuma

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (30/4/17)

ShamZ said:


> View attachment 93158



I bet his real name is Richard

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (1/5/17)

Cespian said:


> I bet his real name is Richard



Nope, it's Thomas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (7/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## acorn (7/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (7/5/17)

acorn said:


> View attachment 93886


Typical of a Dapper Dan type of guy!


----------



## zadiac (8/5/17)

The_Fran said:


> View attachment 93924



lol.....you obviously did not read the previous posts bud. This one was posted just on the previous page, two posts back


----------



## The_Fran (8/5/17)

zadiac said:


> lol.....you obviously did not read the previous posts bud. This one was posted just on the previous page, two posts back


Haha seems that way.. My bad


----------



## Andre (8/5/17)

The_Fran said:


> Haha seems that way.. My bad


Funny enough to justify a double posting!


----------



## zadiac (9/5/17)

Andre said:


> Funny enough to justify a double posting!



Mmmm....wonder if it'll work with a traffic cop if I run a red light.....lol 

"Sir, jou just ran a red light"

"Seems that way officer. My bad".........lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rincewind (10/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (11/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Surely not everybody was Kung Fu fighting?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Daniel (11/5/17)

Just had to .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## The_Fran (15/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/5/17)

This is so funny!!!

Guy pretended to be Justin Bieber and walked around sandton city this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (16/5/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is so funny!!!
> 
> Guy pretended to be Justin Bieber and walked around sandton city this weekend.



Waaaaahaaaaaaahahahahaha

We were there when he was parading around. The shop we were in emptied out in 2 seconds flat, loud screaming from all over. Employees were grabbing people and pulling them back into the stores because they were carrying unpaid for goods. 

And it was all for a fake! 

Waahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/5/17)

craigb said:


> Waaaaahaaaaaaahahahahaha
> 
> We were there when he was parading around. The shop we were in emptied out in 2 seconds flat, loud screaming from all over. Employees were grabbing people and pulling them back into the stores because they were carrying unpaid for goods.
> 
> ...



That is amazing, I was crying I was laughing so much when I watched it! The guy that said I saw his face was the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (16/5/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> That is amazing, I was crying I was laughing so much when I watched it! The guy that said I saw his face was the best


Guy 1 : "I touched Justin bieber" 
Guy 2 : "what did it feel like?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/5/17)

craigb said:


> Guy 1 : "I touched Justin bieber"
> Guy 2 : "what did it feel like?"



I think guy 2 was another one of his friends lol  He was the one filming the prank, it is brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (16/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (17/5/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Rincewind (17/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (18/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (18/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (18/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## acorn (18/5/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (23/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## hands (24/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stosta (24/5/17)

hands said:


> View attachment 95610


Hahaha! I need to show this to a few of my staff!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (24/5/17)

Christos said:


> View attachment 95572


Why you no like my post @Stosta? This was directed at you and a certain Uncle...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

Christos said:


> Why you no like my post @Stosta? This was directed at you and a certain Uncle...


Hahaha!

Well geez I might have liked it but now just to spite you my rebelious nature won't let me do so! I'll just go find another random post of yours and like that instead in lieu of this one

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (25/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (25/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir (25/5/17)

@feliks carp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb (25/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands (25/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (26/5/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rincewind (26/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/5/17)

This is my own original piece.
Coming from Jhb, just off the N3 Villiers off ramp, turn left and you will discover this incredible landmark.
Enjoy...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (27/5/17)

this video is unavailable

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (28/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/5/17)

zadiac said:


> this video is unavailable



Please try now again.
Thanks brother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> This is my own original piece.
> Coming from Jhb, just off the N3 Villiers off ramp, turn left and you will discover this incredible landmark.
> Enjoy...




Please let me know if this clip is working now. Thanks


----------



## zadiac (28/5/17)

Working now thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/5/17)

Amir said:


> @feliks carp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



XD jajajaja dat tag doe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (30/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> XD jajajaja dat tag doe.


Geez dude. You mix up the lsd and vicks vaporub ONE TIME, and these bastards never let you forget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (31/5/17)

Please dont ban me.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hands (2/6/17)




----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind (2/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (4/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (8/6/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ettiennedj (8/6/17)

.






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 16


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Willyza (13/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


>


 its so true its not funny anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/6/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/6/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/6/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Quakes (28/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Cespian (30/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 99711

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (30/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 99711



It sure is!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (30/6/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/6/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (1/7/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (3/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 100043

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hands (4/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/7/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/7/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 99839
> View attachment 99840
> View attachment 99841
> View attachment 99842
> ...


Some really good photoshops there


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rincewind (17/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GregF (19/7/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## GregF (19/7/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## craigb (19/7/17)

GregF said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'll take 2 bags for my soul, and a couple of industrial sized bags to gift to "reality" TV stars for between their ears (especially a certain orange menace)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (19/7/17)

GregF said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Amen to that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla (19/7/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 100103


 Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (28/7/17)

I'll just leave this here:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hands (30/7/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ASCIIcat (31/7/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/8/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (1/8/17)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Quakes (2/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ASCIIcat (2/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (2/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> View attachment 103040
> View attachment 103041


About No1 - Government hospitals use a intern with the GoPro as described.
About No2 - Being an apprentice woman, bet she complained about the smoke.


----------



## acorn (4/8/17)

TRANSLATION: I was so bored yesterday, I took 4 pigs and painted the numbers 1,2,3 and 5 on them.
i took them to Pick & pay and released them, I stood there for hours whatching security looking for pig nr 4.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## hands (8/8/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## GregF (13/8/17)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## GregF (13/8/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hands (14/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/8/17)

*
Vlad the Inhaler*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ASCIIcat (15/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (16/8/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rincewind (18/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Marechal (18/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/8/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (23/8/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/17)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## The_Fran (29/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (29/8/17)




----------



## Cespian (31/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## GregF (3/9/17)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (4/9/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (5/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## craigb (6/9/17)

A post here by @Genosmate reminded me of this one... 

Young Van gets invited by his Italian girlfriend to dinner at her house to meet the parents. In order to make a good impression, he dons his best suit (tie hat etc) and toddles off to her house. 

While sitting around the table in an awkward silence, the dad takes in the suit and asks "mafia?" 

Startled by the gruff, one word question, Van squeaks out a reply "need oom, ek vinger haar net."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (6/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters (12/9/17)

Awwww thanks @SmokeyJoe for thinking of and remembering me. Much appreciated

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (12/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (12/9/17)

GregF said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yay you found my wife!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (12/9/17)

Heart shaped ballon!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (12/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (12/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (13/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (13/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (14/9/17)

Bikers will appreciate this one






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (15/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (19/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/9/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Cespian (22/9/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 107828

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Llew (22/9/17)

Why did the blonde write TGIF inside her high heels? 


It was a reminder that "toes go in first"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (29/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 108662


Nope. The charger has a usb port  2 actually. 

I unplugged your batteries to plug the kettle in. .. True story.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (30/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (30/9/17)

GregF said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I dont have this conundrum. 
I have a habit of wiping ass on the corners and face in the middle, that way I dont wipe yesterdays ass on todays face.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (30/9/17)

blujeenz said:


> I dont have this conundrum.
> I have a habit of wiping ass on the corners and face in the middle, that way I dont wipe yesterdays ass on todays face.



I wash my bath towels every day after seeing this video and others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/9/17)

@blujeenz if you have an issue with wich part wipes the butt and wich part wipes the face i suspect you may need to rethink your lather, wash and rinse procedure....  

@zadiac thanks for the video. 
Sent it to my wife and when I went to shower there were fresh towels laid out for me !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (2/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (2/10/17)

Christos said:


> @blujeenz if you have an issue with wich part wipes the butt and wich part wipes the face i suspect you may need to rethink your lather, wash and rinse procedure....
> 
> @zadiac thanks for the video.
> Sent it to my wife and when I went to shower there were fresh towels laid out for me !



Well don't say I've never done you a favor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (3/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Christos (4/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (4/10/17)




----------



## Cespian (4/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (4/10/17)

The importance of good punctuation.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/17)

GregF said:


> The importance of good punctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do i send my CV?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (5/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (7/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (11/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (11/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (11/10/17)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 109941



I can relate...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (11/10/17)

zadiac said:


> I can relate...



Its been about 8 years for me... my body gets a shock now when I eat something healthy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (11/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (16/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

GregF said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You know you are getting old when you know woman are not the most important things in life 
Edit: let me rephrase. You know you are getting wise....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (19/10/17)

Christos said:


> You know you are getting old when you know woman are not the most important things in life
> Edit: let me rephrase. You know you are getting wise....


Good to know. I'm still a spring chicken in that case. But then again, i think thats why bachelors live longer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Good to know. I'm still a spring chicken in that case. But then again, i think thats why bachelors live longer.


Wisdom comes from experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/10/17)

Worst title for a romance novel. Ever.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (20/10/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 111043
> 
> 
> Worst title for a romance novel. Ever.


It states "new Vices". Sounds like a DIY handbook....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (22/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rafique (24/10/17)

I don't know if this is funny and I mean no offence, I myself take mod pics, but was sent to me by another vapor and laughed my @rse off.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (24/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

Rafique said:


> I don't know if this is funny and I mean no offence, I myself take mod pics, but was sent to me by another vapor and laughed my @rse off.
> 
> View attachment 111394


Yeah that is funny! 

Although every time I see this picture I get shivers down my spine thinking about sticking my mod in the sand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/17)

Rafique said:


> I don't know if this is funny and I mean no offence, I myself take mod pics, but was sent to me by another vapor and laughed my @rse off.
> 
> View attachment 111394


Lol, very true for many a vaper around here, yours truly included. Out and about with my awesome mod!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (24/10/17)

Rafique said:


> I don't know if this is funny and I mean no offence, I myself take mod pics, but was sent to me by another vapor and laughed my @rse off.
> 
> View attachment 111394




Its so funny because I see me doing this #hashtag chilling at the beach


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/17)

Rafique said:


> I don't know if this is funny and I mean no offence, I myself take mod pics, but was sent to me by another vapor and laughed my @rse off.
> 
> View attachment 111394




Hope the tide and waves are on the way out. Can you imagine sea water in that mod. 

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (25/10/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## TheV (26/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF (29/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (2/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (2/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/17)

An elderly couple who had just learned how to send text messages were on their mobile phones. The wife was a romantic type and the husband was more of a no nonsense guy. One afternoon the wife went out to meet a friend for coffee. She decided to send her hubby a romantic text message and so she got out her phone and typed:

"If you are sleeping send me your dreams. If you are laughing send me your smile. If you are eating send me a bite. If you are drinking send me a sip. If you are crying send me your tears."

The husband texted back to her, "I'm on the toilet. Please advise."

.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## GregF (9/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (10/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/11/17)

Dammit ... guess this flavour is going back in the bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/17)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## acorn (11/11/17)

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/17)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/11/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (15/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (17/11/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (17/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (17/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (21/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## GregF (21/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (21/11/17)

'' Jannie, ry jou pa nog altyd daai Ford Ranger?''
'' Nee oom, hy het nou n werk gekry...''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (22/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (22/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Shatter (22/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (22/11/17)

What do you get when you cross an insomniac, an agnostic and a dyslexic?

You get someone who stays up all night torturing himself mentally over the question of whether or not there's a dog...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (23/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (23/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GregF (24/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (24/11/17)

The shops today with all the black Friday specials was hectic.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Jp1905 (24/11/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905 (24/11/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jp1905 (24/11/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Shatter (24/11/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, copied and shared


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Shatter said:


> lol, copied and shared





Jp1905 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In the early hours of the morning, when you are woken up by the sound of a thousand bagpipes, know that you can run but you will never be able to hide...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> In the early hours of the morning, when you are woken up by the sound of a thousand bagpipes, know that you can run but you will never be able to hide...
> 
> Regards


?


----------



## Jp1905 (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> In the early hours of the morning, when you are woken up by the sound of a thousand bagpipes, know that you can run but you will never be able to hide...
> 
> Regards



I might just whip out mine and play along!Im ginger too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (24/11/17)

Shatter said:


> ?





Shatter said:


> ?


Jokingly referring to the stereotypical Scotsman being "red" haired and short tempered. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (24/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Jokingly referring to the stereotypical Scotsman being "red" haired and short tempered.
> 
> Regards


lol I did not get the "In the early hours of the morning, when you are woken up by the sound of a thousand bagpipes, know that you can run but you will never be able to hide..." But I do now lol, was a bit slow, you don't find many Scotsman joke around these days  most if not all are going about that gingers have no souls


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 111491


@Stosta love it and downloaded it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (27/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (27/11/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (27/11/17)

View attachment 114483



GregF said:


> @GregF Oh come on! I think it's just a case of sour grapes - or sauerkraut


----------



## Shatter (27/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (28/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (29/11/17)

After the Black Friday sales:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ettiennedj (30/11/17)

.





Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/17)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (30/11/17)

It's that time of the year again. I just got a call from our local charity asking me to donate my old clothes to the starving South Africans. 
I told them to bugger off. 
Anyone that can fit into my clothes is not bloody starving.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (1/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF (3/12/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Apologies if I've posted this before.

Two engineers arrived at work at the same time and one said, "You normally walk to work. Where did you get such a great bike?"

The second engineer replied, "Well, I was walking home yesterday, took a shortcut through the park, and was minding my own business when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike. She threw the bike to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, 'Take what you want.'"

The second engineer nodded approvingly, "Good choice, the clothes probably wouldn't have fit."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (5/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (8/12/17)

*Markus Jooste*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Markus Johannes Jooste* (born January 1961)[2] is a South African businessman and the former CEO of Steinhoff International. He has been with the company since 1988, and is responsible for turning the company into Europe's second-largest home good retailer. He was reported to be one of Africa's richest poese ($400 million) and is an avid perd fokker.[1] In December 2017 he resigned from Steinhoff International in disgrace after an investigation into accounting irregularities reminiscent of the Enron scandal wiped $10 billion of the Steinhoff market cap in 48 hours. [3]



[edit] I copied and pasted this from Wikipedia which has since been edited.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (8/12/17)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (8/12/17)

I can tear my hair out when this happens!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (8/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Math Professor's numberplate

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (14/12/17)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 116419



@SmokeyJoe I think that many unplanned pregnancies are a sperm of the moment.


[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (17/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 116419


Classical daddy joke, LOL!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (17/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (19/12/17)

Carnival said:


> View attachment 116694



Now we know the truth about Pinocchio!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/12/17)

This is for you @Carnival to match with your signature

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (20/12/17)

I do love that quote, thanks @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (21/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (21/12/17)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (22/12/17)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 117018



In South Africa, the M is DEFINITELY silent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/12/17)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (24/12/17)

lol a creative way of putting a smile on the faces of Xmas shoppers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (26/12/17)

For @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (26/12/17)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (26/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (26/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (31/12/17)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (5/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

I'm not kidding! Just ask my dogs!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)

The holidays are over and I'm sure that we all ate too much. As is the custom, diets begin in January ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 12


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/1/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

“An archaeologist is the best husband a woman can have. The older she gets, the more interested he is in her.” – Unknown

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (16/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 119246


Or packet of chips rustling


----------



## zadiac (16/1/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 118972



Husband: "It's ok, I'll just go to the pink "laundromat" down town..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (16/1/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (18/1/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (21/1/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (21/1/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 119705


Tailmail!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

Finally! A toothbrush for us CapeTonians

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (23/1/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (23/1/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 119811


Bwahahaha!!!!

The importance of hiring a proficient social media expert!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/1/18)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 119811


Extremely dangerous!!. MSDS attached.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## GregF (25/1/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spyro (25/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## GregF (27/1/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (27/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (27/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

I may have laughed a bit more than what is considered appropriate...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

Posted by Health Cabin, on FB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (3/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 121124



Yup, that's me........long ago.......quite a few times (not the uber though. It didn't exist back then)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (4/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (6/2/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/2/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/2/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## GregF (12/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (12/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV (14/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (14/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (14/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 122272


I dont know why condom adds always show sexy love scenes. They should show you babies screaming, sleepless nights, crappy nappies and the hell kids can get up to.
Now those adds would make you think twice about using a condom or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

GregF said:


> I dont know why condom adds always show sexy love scenes. They should show you babies screaming, sleepless nights, crappy nappies and the hell kids can get up to.
> Now those adds would make you think twice about using a condom or not.


agreed!!!!!!

baby making is one thing.

baby raising is a totally different kettle of fish.

then they turn into frightening teenagers...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (14/2/18)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 4


----------



## GregF (14/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (14/2/18)

Fasebook status changed to single.......lol ^

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


>




One of my favourites!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GregF (16/2/18)

My missus just called me.
She said, "Three of the girls in the office have just received some flowers for Valentines Day, they are absolutely gorgeous."
I said, "That's probably why then"

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (20/2/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

*SEENAGERS*

I JUST discovered my age group! I am a Seenager (Senior teenager). I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 49 years later.

I don't have to go to school or work.
I get an allowance every month.
I have my own pad.
I don't have a curfew.
I have a driver's license and my own car.
I have ID that gets me into bars and the wine store.
The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant, they aren't scared of anything, they have been blessed to live this long, why be scared?
And I don't have acne.
Life is Good! Also, you will feel much more intelligent after reading this, if you are a Seenager.
Brains of older people are slow because they know so much.
People do not decline mentally with age; it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains.
Scientists believe this also makes you hard of hearing as it puts pressure on your inner ear.
Also, older people often go to another room to get something and when they get there, they stand there wondering what they came for. It is NOT a memory problem; it is God's way of making older people do more exercise.

SO THERE!!

I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (25/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (25/2/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 123814



And I agree with him. I love my naps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (25/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk



 best yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (25/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/18)

If you are not a Monty Python Fan you won't understand this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## GregF (27/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Disagree 1


----------



## jm10 (27/2/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (27/2/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 124076
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you married a stripper by that name...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 124076
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@jm10 Makes one think, doesn't it? You should have posted this in the Reflections thread 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reflections.t1516/page-11#post-642768


----------



## jm10 (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @jm10 Makes one think, doesn't it? You should have posted this in the Reflections thread
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reflections.t1516/page-11#post-642768



Only posted here cause i had most of my staff try and it was funny as hell to watch then try our admin lady did do it but according to her its cause she has “resting ***** face” her words not mine, we had a jol with this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (28/2/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/2/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (28/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (1/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (3/3/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## GregF (3/3/18)

People: "You look so unapproachable"
Me: "And yet, here you are"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (4/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (4/3/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 124564
> View attachment 124565


Only noticed this now but it looks like Gollum has got his hands on the "precious"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 13


----------



## Stillwaters (4/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 124645


Those were the days...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (4/3/18)

I suddenly feel old 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (5/3/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dr Evil (5/3/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

Dr Evil said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Love the Pistorius one!


----------



## Adephi (7/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (7/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (7/3/18)

Willyza said:


>



Eish, mixing two different universes. The Trekkies and the Star Wars fanboys will have a fit if they see this.......lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (7/3/18)

Willyza said:


>





zadiac said:


> Eish, mixing two different universes. The Trekkies and the Star Wars fanboys will have a fit if they see this.......lol



Absolute blasphemy. 

Its like putting Batman and Ironman in the same movie. Will be the cause of riots all over the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/3/18)

View attachment 125100


Cough cough @Silver cough cough

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (7/3/18)

Classic Sir Llama @Smoke_A_Llama 
lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/3/18)

Silver said:


> Classic Sir Llama @Smoke_A_Llama
> lol



How fast is your internet? 

Rated it funny before my page even refreshed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> How fast is your internet?
> 
> Rated it funny before my page even refreshed



Haha
My internet is not so fast - normal ADSL line 
I think it was lucky - I saw the alert and clicked on it - and responded
hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (7/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> How fast is your internet?
> 
> Rated it funny before my page even refreshed



@Silver 's interwebs is 18mg fast.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (7/3/18)

craigb said:


> @Silver 's interwebs is 18mg fast.



No, no @craigb 

I have *menthol *in my cooling system and in my internet lines

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Absolute blasphemy.
> 
> Its like putting Batman and Ironman in the same movie. Will be the cause of riots all over the world.


But hey. It would be an awesome movie


----------



## craigb (7/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> But hey. It would be an awesome movie


Millionaire, playboy, philanthropist, super hero that uses technology to bring down the bad guys. Both are members of elite crime fighting organisations. Main differences being the ages they were when their parents died (even the how is similar) and Iron Man is public with his identity, while Batman is private.

So 2 (admittedly significant) differences, otherwise we couldn't have a movie with them both, because they are they same person, just in different universes and it would cause a time ending paradox should they ever meet.

And according to the Flash TV show, Marvel comic books exist within the DC universe, so Iron Man could in theory be inspired by Batman

I'm not geek.
/Contemplates leaving the basement.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro (7/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (7/3/18)

Spyro said:


> View attachment 125132


An Enterprise Vienna?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

John Glenn... 

“As I hurtled through space, one thought kept crossing my mind - every part of this rocket was supplied by the lowest bidder.”

Perhaps I should post this in the Reflections thread!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro (7/3/18)

Raindance said:


> An Enterprise Vienna?
> 
> Regards


Don't compromise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/3/18)

So yesterday me and the wife pop in to SPAR for some goods, and I came across this...






Hmmm...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (8/3/18)

Mmmm.........ass flavored candy floss........can't go wrong there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> So yesterday me and the wife pop in to SPAR for some goods, and I came across this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classic @Jp1905 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (8/3/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (8/3/18)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk



All the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/3/18)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Say What 
Whats wrong with my note 8? 
Dont you mean note 7?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/3/18)

This post was deleted because it contained the word "polony".

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/3/18)

A belated Happy Women's Day to all the gals on the forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia (9/3/18)

Hooked said:


> A belated Happy Women's Day to all the gals on the forum
> 
> View attachment 125219


I'll take the Reiner (that would be the saddle) ThankYouVeryMuch, the poneh ain't bad either

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (9/3/18)

I have never laughed as much as at this video.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> I have never laughed as much as at this video.


Good Lords, that woman spend way too much time on her cellphone... 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Good Lords, that woman spend way too much time on her cellphone...
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Google the couple and view the compilation where she gets him with the air horn. That is even funnier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (12/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/18)

Braki said:


> View attachment 125554


Totally agree on this.  @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## TheV (12/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Totally agree on this.  @TheV


I guess I'll just have to be FABULOUS with my Wapari Nano eh

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn (12/3/18)

TheV said:


> I guess I'll just have to be FABULOUS with my Wapari Nano eh









Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/18)

TheV said:


> I guess I'll just have to be FABULOUS with my Wapari Nano eh



Hahahahahaha a. I can just imagine the picture of you getting out of the bmw with a vape stiking out from the “onsie” pocket at hatfield square.  Hahahahaha. 
Goga maak vir baba bang. ​

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## TheV (12/3/18)

acorn said:


> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


That looks like Semi-Regulated territory ... Noisy Cricket V2

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (12/3/18)

Braki said:


> View attachment 125554


You forgot about the squonkers!:




Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/3/18)

I laughed so much when a friend posted this on my fb wall





Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (14/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stillwaters (14/3/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 125842


When did you visit Rob? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (15/3/18)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 125842



Hahahaha, looks more like cat prison to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (15/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha, looks more like cat prison to me


Well I'm considering getting one of these since the cat leaves at around 8pm to go see his lady friends and I can't sleep arm my alarm until the f#$€£! Gets back at around 1 am.
The other thing is his lady friends now set my alarm off if I keep him inside....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/18)

Christos said:


> Well I'm considering getting one of these since the cat leaves at around 8pm to go see his lady friends and I can't sleep arm my alarm until the f#$€£! Gets back at around 1 am.
> The other thing is his lady friends now set my alarm off if I keep him inside....



Hahahahaha i hear you bud. Every night there is me walking around the complex looking for my cat for sometimes half an hour until she decides to appear out of who knows where.

And the looks i get from my neighbours sometimes  they must be like "there he goes again in his boxers and square toes" 

Im too lazy to get the slippers so i just use the shoes i had on that day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (16/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (17/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (17/3/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 126257


Hahahahahaha love it!

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

Don't stand in the queue. Try this next time. I wonder what people's reactions would be?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (22/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (22/3/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (22/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (23/3/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## acorn (24/3/18)

.






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (25/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/3/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 126988


Lmao! Winner!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (25/3/18)

acorn said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind the wife I will be the one screaming

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/3/18)

GregF said:


> Nevermind the wife I will be the one screaming
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Then dont come into my house. Me and my daughter have 2 one meter corn snakes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Then dont come into my house. Me and my daughter have 2 one meter corn snakes


Corn snakes are awesome

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


----------



## GregF (25/3/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF (26/3/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## TheV (26/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (27/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (28/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/3/18)

Lol





Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (28/3/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (29/3/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (29/3/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (29/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (29/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (31/3/18)

Anyone want to grow birds?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spongebob (1/4/18)

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (1/4/18)

Spongebob said:


> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Where can I get? Not for the reasons suggested though.

Regards.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Where can I get? Not for the reasons suggested though.
> 
> Regards.



Sadly it's an Rx only...


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Where can I get? Not for the reasons suggested though.
> 
> Regards.


 Asking for a friend ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (1/4/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Asking for a friend ??


But of course! LOL

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (1/4/18)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (2/4/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 127700



Cannot argue with that logic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 127941


Story of my life, always watching, never participating

Wait that came out wrong . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## craigb (4/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Story of my life, always watching, never participating
> 
> Wait that came out wrong . . .


What exactly came out wrong?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/18)

craigb said:


> What exactly came out wrong?


Sounded a bit pervey


----------



## craigb (4/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sounded a bit pervey


It's especially pervy if 'It' comes out wrong (ie in public)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sounded a bit pervey


Lol you dirty boy!

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


----------



## Christos (4/4/18)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (4/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TheV (4/4/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 127967

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol you dirty boy!
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


Well, im here if it tickles your fancy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Story of my life, always watching, never participating
> 
> Wait that came out wrong . . .



@SmokeyJoe Ohhhhhh you're one of THOSE are you?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @SmokeyJoe Ohhhhhh you're one of THOSE are you?


Only on weekends

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

Lol don't tempt me

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


----------



## Christos (5/4/18)

For @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (5/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (5/4/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## GregF (5/4/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/18)

Lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 128167



OMG... For a second there I thought that was @Stosta without a beard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (6/4/18)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk



In that case, an old woman's boob should be called "*Boog*".........it's haning down now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (6/4/18)

Amir said:


> OMG... For a second there I thought that was @Stosta without a beard.



Thought exactly the same thing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

Amir said:


> OMG... For a second there I thought that was @Stosta without a beard.





zadiac said:


> Thought exactly the same thing!



The resemblance is uncanny actually. I look like Justin Bieber without a beard!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (6/4/18)

Guys, i would be carefull teasing a man that has access to a wharehouse, plastic sheeting, duct tape, knives, a boat and the ocean. Especially if said person has an uncanny resembelance to a chap called Dexter.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (6/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Guys, i would be carefull teasing a man that has access to a wharehouse, plastic sheeting, duct tape, knives, a boat and the ocean. Especially if said person has an uncanny resembelance to a chap called Dexter.
> 
> Regards


That's all fine and dandy, but the person in question is self admittedly rigting bedonnerd outside of the small dorpie he originated from ...
sorry @Stosta , but I do try and deal only in facts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Guys, i would be carefull teasing a man that has access to a wharehouse, plastic sheeting, duct tape, knives, a boat and the ocean. Especially if said person has an uncanny resembelance to a chap called Dexter.
> 
> Regards





craigb said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but the person in question is self admittedly rigting bedonnerd outside of the small dorpie he originated from ...
> sorry @Stosta , but I do try and deal only in facts.



Hahaha! No they're quite safe, the last time I went on a boat I was in no condition to throw any bags overboard.

But I do have access to a pig farm!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## craigb (6/4/18)

Stosta said:


> But I do have access to a pig farm!


but can you find it? Alone? under pressure?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (6/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! No they're quite safe, the last time I went on a boat I was in no condition to throw any bags overboard.
> 
> But I do have access to a pig farm!


That would be a real pig farm i take it? Not a police college? 



craigb said:


> but can you find it? Alone? under pressure?


Easy, one just needs to follow one's nose.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Guys, i would be carefull teasing a man that has access to a wharehouse, plastic sheeting, duct tape, knives, a boat and the ocean. Especially if said person has an uncanny resembelance to a chap called Dexter.
> 
> Regards


Firstly @Stosta doesn't like "taking out the trash".
He prefers to store it in one of his crevices. 
Secondly, A reference to Brick Top from @Stosta is frowned upon seeing as @Stosta is a "no holes barred" testicle draining technician. 

#JustSaying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

For @zadiac    
And @Stosta For that matter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

Christos said:


> For @zadiac
> And @Stosta For that matter.
> View attachment 128187


I can't wait to see what @zadiac's reaction to this will be!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

Stosta said:


> The resemblance is uncanny actually. I look like Justin Bieber without a beard!



Oh man... I never ever thought i would say these words but alas... here goes... I feel sorry for Bieber

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! No they're quite safe, the last time I went on a boat I was in no condition to throw any bags overboard.
> 
> But I do have access to a pig farm!



You cant throw me to the pigs... I am haram (means forbidden in islam) for them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

Amir said:


> You cant throw me to the pigs... I am haram (means forbidden in islam) for them


Hahaha! Well then we'll make a special plan for you... It does make me nervous that @Rob Fisher has a boat for this very reason. Hope you're a small guy though, I don't think it was designed for this particular purpose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Well then we'll make a special plan for you... It does make me nervous that @Rob Fisher has a boat for this very reason. Hope you're a small guy though, I don't think it was designed for this particular purpose.


Sorry guys @Rob Fisher's boat is for hotties and fishing only. 
Unless you produce a decent set of double D's and your hair sparkles in the Sun it's off limits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

P.s. the boat also has a "no panties allowed" sticker and I think this is reference to @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (6/4/18)

Christos said:


> For @zadiac
> And @Stosta For that matter.
> View attachment 128187


This must be Photoshoped, right?

Regards


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

Raindance said:


> This must be Photoshoped, right?
> 
> Regards


I doubt it. I found it on the internet and the internet never lies unless it's 1st of April.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (6/4/18)

Christos said:


> I doubt it. I found it on the internet and the internet never lies unless it's 1st of April.


Must be true then. I was just thinking... Those can be flipped over the shoulders for the purposes of providing a unique experience when taking a canine approach to romance....

I need counseling.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (6/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Must be true then. I was just thinking... Those can be flipped over the shoulders for the purposes of providing a unique experience when taking a canine approach to romance....
> 
> I need counseling.
> 
> Regards


This wins post of the month!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

Christos said:


> This wins post of the month!!!



I agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (7/4/18)

A "wharehouse" a pig farm and a physique like that, canine approach or not, you can't go wrong...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (7/4/18)

Caramia said:


> A "wharehouse" a pig farm and a physique like that, canine approach or not, you can't go wrong...


Runner up post of the month!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (8/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (8/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (8/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (8/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (9/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 128442


Where i work, that might take about a week . . . lots of targets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

*Obviously the person who wrote this is not a vaper. It should read: You never realize how little self-control you actually have until vendors have sales.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GregF (11/4/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/18)

Lol yeah right...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (13/4/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/18)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (13/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Genosmate (14/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/18)

Hah!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (15/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hah!
> 
> View attachment 129026



You know where i would be able to buy a flying broom from, was just about to go and buy my mother-in-law this one but you saved me a trip.
Thanks @RainstormZA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (15/4/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (15/4/18)

Willyza said:


>




Right, taking this off my shopping list.


----------



## Stillwaters (15/4/18)

Willyza said:


>


This will not even get close to my shopping basket. Hate back seat drivers so much I shut my GPS off. Would rather get lost than listen to an irritating voice telling me where to go

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (15/4/18)

Stillwaters said:


> This will not even get close to my shopping basket. Hate back seat drivers so much I shut my GPS off. Would rather get lost than listen to an irritating voice telling me where to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@Stillwaters, this is like rule number two in the man code, we dont bloody ask for directions and we always get there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Vodka and OJ
> 
> Oh you mean eliquid . . .



@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (15/4/18)

Stillwaters said:


> This will not even get close to my shopping basket. Hate back seat drivers so much I shut my GPS off. Would rather get lost than listen to an irritating voice telling me where to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I get a kick out of setting my GPS to a destination 180 degrees in the opposite direction where I'm going. Recalculating... Recalculating... Revenge is sweet!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters (15/4/18)

Raindance said:


> I get a kick out of setting my GPS to a destination 180 degrees in the opposite direction where I'm going. Recalculating... Recalculating... Revenge is sweet!
> 
> Regards


I've heard too many "recalculations" irl... don't need virtual ones as well

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (15/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (15/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/18)

So start a conversation with myself? Hah!




@Rob Fisher


----------



## antonherbst (16/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (18/4/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 129442

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (18/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/4/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 129545


In the case of schrodinger's cat, what cat?


----------



## Christos (18/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> In the case of schrodinger's cat, what cat?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (18/4/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (21/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (22/4/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/4/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 129950
> 
> 
> @Hooked



Hahahahahaha tea one. That's me for sure, along with our dog...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 129950
> 
> 
> @Hooked



This one is a WINNER @Adephi  I'm Sweetened with Whip ... which one are you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (22/4/18)

Hooked said:


> This one is a WINNER @Adephi  I'm Sweetened with Whip ... which one are you?



I'm between black coffee and wine.

Black coffee on my working week and wine in my off week. The thing is with working night shift I drink so much coffee at work I need to cut down when I'm not working. So in my off week I don't drink any coffee at all. Have to keep my number of addictions down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/4/18)

Adephi said:


> I'm between black coffee and wine.
> 
> Black coffee on my working week and wine in my off week. The thing is with working night shift I drink so much coffee at work I need to cut down when I'm not working. So in my off week I don't drink any coffee at all. Have to keep my number of addictions down.



@Adephi You need a coffee juice then in your off week!


----------



## GregF (24/4/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 130158



Omg lol that's a brilliant point of view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Omg lol that's a brilliant point of view



Yes, and then he tried to kill a golden lamb with the tablet. Bloody cruelty to animals I tell you! Then he had to get another tablet and download the data again because he didn't back it up

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (25/4/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 130158


Then explain getting lost in the desert for forty years? Google Maps! Haloooo!
Ok, ok was probably one of those windows tablets...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Then explain getting lost in the desert for forty years? Google Maps! Haloooo!
> Ok, ok was probably one of those windows tablets...
> 
> Regards



"Recalculating ... "

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (25/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (26/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/4/18)

Die twee seuntjies speel krieket in 'n parkie in Kaapstad.
Terwyl hulle nog so speel, kom daar 'n Rotweiler in en val die een seuntjie aan.
Die ander seuntjie dink vinnig, vat sy kolf, druk dit by die
Rotweiler se halsband deur en breek sy nek.
Net toe kom daar 'n joernalis verby en hy wil onderhoud voer met die seuntjies.
Hy begin te skryf: "Jong Stormer ondersteuner red vriend se lewe uit
die bek van 'n vreeslike dier".
Die seuntjie sê - "Ek is nie 'n Stormer nie" - baie verontwaardig Die joernalis vra om verskoning en sê hy't aangeneem omdat die insident in die Kaap gebeur het, hy 'n Stormer ondersteuner is. Hy begin toe weer
skryf: "Sharks ondersteuner red vriend van vreesaanjaende aanval".
Weer sê die seun "Ek is nie 'n Sharks ondersteuner nie".
Nou watter span ondersteun jy dan, vra die joernalis. Die seun sê "Ek is 'n Blou Bul ondersteuner".
Die joernalis blaai om en skryf:
"KLEIN KAK VAN PRETORIA VERMOOR FAMILIE TROETELDIER KOELBLOEDIG"



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (28/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (29/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (29/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (29/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (29/4/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 130608



Hell no! For $5 billion I'll keep my mouth shut!


----------



## Christos (29/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Hell no! For $5 billion I'll keep my mouth shut!


I'm sure @RainstormZA Will agree with #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/18)

Christos said:


> I'm sure @RainstormZA Will agree with #3


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Definitely !!!


----------



## zadiac (30/4/18)

Nope. I'll choose no 1 so I can invent vaping when I have the urge to start smoking and be remembered as the man who saved humanity 

But.......I want to have all my memories intact when I restart my life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Nadz1972 (30/4/18)

Into dogs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/5/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (1/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Classic @RenaldoRheeder 
haha
@Rob Fisher - check this one out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/5/18)

Hehe @Rob Fisher , you surfaced!
Are you in Germany yet?
Guten Tag


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hehe @Rob Fisher , you surfaced!
> Are you in Germany yet?
> Guten Tag



Arrived in Munich. Passport control was a painful hour. We decided to catch a train to central Munich and save on an exorbitant taxi. We are old time German train catchers and are safely in our hotel and final vaping my face off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (1/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Arrived in Munich. Passport control was a painful hour. We decided to catch a train to central Munich and save on an exorbitant taxi. We are old time German train catchers and are safely in our hotel and final vaping my face off.



Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Give it horns!!
Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/5/18)

Planning a quick trip to SA towards the 23rd, so:








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Jp1905 (4/5/18)

Dont know if I should laugh or feel offended...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (5/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Dont know if I should laugh or feel offended...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only I could see the email to send some vape related marketing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/5/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (6/5/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (8/5/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 131295


Hahaha!

I can almost imagine the marketing team discussing how they need pictures of chilled animals on their products.

"Well Jeff how the hell do we get animals to look so relaxed?!"

"I can speak to a friend of a friend who might be able to help with that."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 131295



One of my dogs is rather hyper and sometimes I give him a biscuit with a certain substance in it (made for dogs) but unfortunately he's never looked like that!!


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)

I'd say creative!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 131304
> 
> 
> I'd say creative!!


How about a song instead?


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

Hooked said:


> One of my dogs is rather hyper and sometimes I give him a biscuit with a certain substance in it (made for dogs) but unfortunately he's never looked like that!!



There is a product called Happy Hound in SA that is made for dogs and cats - it has valerian root in it to calm them down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)

Hooked said:


> One of my dogs is rather hyper and sometimes I give him a biscuit with a certain substance in it (made for dogs) but unfortunately he's never looked like that!!


I have a dog that is afraid of like noises... ice machine, thunder, fireworks etc. 
I found the only thing that works is comfort and time spent with the animal to firstly calm it down because it's not in its right mind when it's distressed and secondly, once your alpha status is cemented in the relationship the animals take cues from the alpha as to be calm.

I have been following a system with a plastic correction collar and it's been quite effective in establishing dominance etc.
I've also installed a dog door where the animals spend all their time inside to get them into a quieter environment and closer to the alpha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

@Christos haha we had a dog that was terrified of thunderstorms. Until my grandfather told him not to be scared and rather bark at it.

The dog turned around, no longer terrified and barked his head off at every thunderstorm til the day he died. Drove my dad mad - everyone else thought it was funny.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Christos haha we had a dog that was terrified of thunderstorms. Until my grandfather told him not to be scared and rather bark at it.
> 
> The dog turned around, no longer terrified and barked his head off at every thunderstorm til the day he died. Drove my dad mad - everyone else thought it was funny.


I live at the bottom of a valley between 2 mountains. 
I'm afraid of this lightning. I suspect the mountains have copper or iron in large quantities as the storms here are terrible and my electronics used to get fried with every storm! Also, there is a lot of interference with any wireless signal and 2 way radios don't work here.

Sometimes it feels and sounds like lihhtning has struck your property directly


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

Christos said:


> I live at the bottom of a valley between 2 mountains.
> I'm afraid of this lightning. I suspect the mountains have copper or iron in large quantities as the storms here are terrible and my electronics used to get fried with every storm! Also, there is a lot of interference with any wireless signal and 2 way radios don't work here.
> 
> Sometimes it feels and sounds like lihhtning has struck your property directly



Same here but in open land with nothing to protect the house.

About two years ago, lightning hit the roof, fried almost everything except my stuff. I could feel it lingering for 30 mins afterwards. Everything in my flat got away with it - even my pc was was untouched.


----------



## Jp1905 (8/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Christos haha we had a dog that was terrified of thunderstorms. Until my grandfather told him not to be scared and rather bark at it.
> 
> The dog turned around, no longer terrified and barked his head off at every thunderstorm til the day he died. Drove my dad mad - everyone else thought it was funny.



I have a “pitbull” thats afraid of...wait for it...laminated flooring!And our stove,he doesnt like the reflective properties of the oven!And these dogs are supposed to be monsters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## jm10 (8/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I have a “pitbull” thats afraid of...wait for it...laminated flooring!And our stove,he doesnt like the reflective properties of the oven!And these dogs are supposed to be monsters!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for that, made me laugh and cough coffee all over my desk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (8/5/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 131304
> 
> 
> I'd say creative!!


'Murica!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Thank you for that, made me laugh and cough coffee all over my desk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will try snap a video of him sometime and share it,he refuses to go to the bedroom,lies flat and starts screaming till I come and pick him up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Same here but in open land with nothing to protect the house.
> 
> About two years ago, lightning hit the roof, fried almost everything except my stuff. I could feel it lingering for 30 mins afterwards. Everything in my flat got away with it - even my pc was was untouched.


I've installed a type 2 arrestor on my DB board. When lighting strikes the power dips and is bled off by the arrestor and haven't had damaged electronics since. Just be aware there are R300 jobbies but I don't trust those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> I will try snap a video of him sometime and share it,he refuses to go to the bedroom,lies flat and starts screaming till I come and pick him up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahahahahaha what a moffie !


----------



## Jp1905 (8/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha what a moffie !


Plus he has a love affair with one of the "lapa" poles by the braai, humps it every day. O yes and he refuses to walk on wet grass...He really is a weirdo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Plus he has a love affair with one of the "lapa" poles by the braai, humps it every day. O yes and he refuses to walk on wet grass...He really is a weirdo.



Try Cammy, our sausage dog. She'll bark at the door once to be let in or out. She hates the cold and wet too. 

Then she'll start shouting for breakfast or dinner or more food/attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (8/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Plus he has a love affair with one of the "lapa" poles by the braai, humps it every day. O yes and he refuses to walk on wet grass...He really is a weirdo.


This one is for your dog and @Stosta.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (8/5/18)

The I also love dogs thread is thataway ---->

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (8/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Plus he has a love affair with one of the "lapa" poles by the braai, humps it every day. O yes and he refuses to walk on wet grass...He really is a weirdo.



Haha  you gotta stop now, people are looking at me like I’m crazy, you seriously cant make this stuff up. 
Pup sounds like a ball to mess and jol around with, the weird ones always are......from experience. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (8/5/18)

craigb said:


> The I also love dogs thread is thataway ---->











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Plus he has a love affair with one of the "lapa" poles by the braai, humps it every day. O yes and he refuses to walk on wet grass...He really is a weirdo.



 He sounds like quite a character!!!


----------



## Hooked (8/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (9/5/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 131461



I was just reading about this display on FB. I wonder which branch of Checkers it was?


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jm10 (10/5/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 131461



What the hell, how could they do that!!











Everyone knows MrMin should be on that shelve and not Cobra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I was just reading about this display on FB. I wonder which branch of Checkers it was?


Was in Paarl, but it's oversensationalised bullshit - they were still busy moving the shelf and the posters remained on the old one while they were setting up the new one. Few minutes after that the posters were on the correct shelf with chocolates/gifts/treats/etc. Was clearly never the intention to actually put cleaning products on a mother's day shelf.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/18)

@aktorsyl Just shows how damaging social media is, with people whipping out their phones to take a pic, then broadcasting it *out of context. *

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (12/5/18)

Now this is what all vendors should do, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (12/5/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (13/5/18)

Location, Location, Location!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

A seal walks into a club

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

I bought my friend an elephant for his room.

He said, "Thanks."

I said, "Don't mention it."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

My friend was about to get attacked by a duck. I tried to warn him, but it only made it worse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Remains to be seen if glass coffins become popular

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

I was walking through the cemetery and saw a guy crouching behind a tombstone. I said, "Morning..". He said, "No. Taking a shit."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spongebob (13/5/18)

SIES !!!! 


Steyn777 said:


> A seal walks into a club



Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> A seal walks into a club



Join the Navy and you too can have fun.


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Join the Navy and you too can have fun.


That would require breaking the deal I have with all em Sharks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> My friend was about to get attacked by a duck. I tried to warn him, but it only made it worse.



What happened? Did he duck the wrong way?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Hooked said:


> What happened? Did he duck the wrong way?


He ducked...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

My friend told me I didn't know the meaning of 'ironic', which was ironic because we were at a train station.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (13/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I was walking through the cemetery and saw a guy crouching behind a tombstone. I said, "Morning..". He said, "No. Taking a shit."


I cracked up over this one . Wife wondering if I'm ok.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (14/5/18)

Why is this not a thing here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (14/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (14/5/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (16/5/18)

*And do a pit-stop of all her mods.*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## The_Fran (16/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (16/5/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132118
> 
> 
> *And do a pit-stop of all her mods.*



And that's it.........a dream.......lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (16/5/18)

zadiac said:


> And that's it.........a dream.......lol


The truth!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (16/5/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## jm10 (16/5/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (16/5/18)

@jm10 these (sadly) are not LOLs. They are mere facts of life we LOL @ because the alternative would be crying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

zadiac said:


> And that's it.........a dream.......lol


You're going to get whipped for saying that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 133217


Hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 133218



I have these things appearing in the fields like seasonal mushrooms. Lol.


----------



## Raindance (27/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I have these things appearing in the fields like seasonal mushrooms. Lol.


Natures organic winter morning foot warmers?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Natures organic winter morning foot warmers?
> 
> Regards



Nah they are daft. And destructive. All they do is stare at you - even my vaping attracts them.


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

Ive been laughing at this all morning, I need one of these setups in my office!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Amir (28/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Ive been laughing at this all morning, I need one of these setups in my office!




Hmmm... Showtek coffee?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/5/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir (29/5/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> View attachment 133441



You know you’re a vaper when you zoom into the pic to see what mods Gru is packing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)

@Bumblebabe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (30/5/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 133567
> 
> 
> @Bumblebabe



I like this logic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/5/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 133626


...Today my friend Gavin died of heartburn...
OCD reflux, sorry.
Damn, and a missing capital letter...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb (30/5/18)

Raindance said:


> ...Today my friend Gavin died of heartburn...
> OCD reflux, sorry.
> Damn, and a missing capital letter...
> 
> Regards


Expanding on the OCd reflux

Technically, "Can't believe gavisgone" is not a complete sentence. I can't remember the exact syntactical rules, but surely the sentence should be "*I* can't believe gavisgone."

Then there is the question of whether gavisgone should be one word or 3. Displaying it as "Gav is gone" would make the pun more high brow and would be my preference, while "Gavisgone" still capitalized makes the pun more obvious. <ninja edit to fix silly error>

I've probably made a few mistakes as well, but it was fun to type out and the process allowed me to build up to the following,

@Raindance , ever noticed how the letters in OCD are not in alphabetical order? (yes, I've just used the same line twice within the space of a couple of days, complaints can be registered here)

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (30/5/18)

craigb said:


> Expanding on the OCd reflux
> 
> Technically, "Can't believe gavisgone" is not a complete sentence. I can't remember the exact syntactical rules, but surely the sentence should be "*I* can't believe gavisgone."
> 
> ...


I can not believe...
I know, i know, only in the world according to Raindance. Nice place though. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)

craigb said:


> Expanding on the OCd reflux
> 
> Technically, "Can't believe gavisgone" is not a complete sentence. I can't remember the exact syntactical rules, but surely the sentence should be "*I* can't believe gavisgone."



@craigb You're quite right! 10/10 and here's a gold star for you 

A sentence must have:
a subject (the person performing the action) 
a verb (the action)
an object (the 'recipient'of the action) 

"Can't believe gavisgone" doesn't have a subject and therefore it is not a sentence. 

On the other hand, your words "*I* can't believe gavisgone." *are* a sentence, because "*I" *is the subject. 

However, grammatical rules are often overlooked in ads, jokes and social media, where we are "permitted" to write sentences without a subject. I often do that here on the forum e.g. I might say something like, "Love your mod!" There's no subject but it's acceptable to write it like that on the forum. 

The abbreiviated manner of writing on social media, including Whatsapp, is making people accustomed to ignoring grammar rules and now, or in the future, they won't even realise that they're breaking them. In a hundred years time it's quite possible that grammar rules as we know them today will have changed and this, of course, is what keeps a language alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (1/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Ive been laughing at this all morning, I need one of these setups in my office!



Been 5 minutes now...can't stop laughing at that!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777 (1/6/18)




----------



## Hooked (3/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (3/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 134115



Gosh, what a coincidence! My friends and I were talking about this very subject this afternoon!

EDIT: Give me the choice of being in a drinking group or a smoking group, I'll take the smokers any day. Why? If you're offered a cigarette and you say that you don't smoke, they don't look at you as if you're from another planet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Carnival (3/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Gosh, what a coincidence! My friends and I were talking about this very subject this afternoon!
> 
> EDIT: Give me the choice of being in a drinking group or a smoking group, I'll take the smokers any day. Why? If you're offered a cigarette and you say that you don't smoke, they don't look at you as if you're from another planet.



Same here. Nowadays no one bats an eyelid when I'm offered a glass of wine and then they say more for them. Lol!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (3/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Same here. Nowadays no one bats an eyelid when I'm offered a glass of wine and then they say more for them. Lol!!!



Cheers!! To.. both of us who don’t drink.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF (4/6/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (4/6/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Ive been laughing at this all morning, I need one of these setups in my office!




Hahahahahaha brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hahahahahaha brilliant!


This is stuck in my head forever, every time I make coffee at the office...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (7/6/18)

Carnival said:


> Cheers!! To.. both of us who don’t drink.



@Carnival Make it three of us


----------



## Hooked (7/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/6/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (7/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tashy (7/6/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/6/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/18)

Rowan Francis said:


> translation ??
> 
> Google translate does not do it justice but it does get the point !!
> 
> Government announced that if you have five kids, you automatically get a salary Increase of R5000. A guy from Brakpan hear the thing and say vi wife like moss okay man, now I can vetrel of those lightie I did at that girl in Springs, I'll get him and he with us along with our 4 boys can get so that I can Qualify .... the next day he came home with the boy, he asked his wife vi "which is the other three children?" Then chop off his wife "You're not the only one who heard the news .... not their fathers, they also fetch!


die translation maak dit net snaakser

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/18)

Christos said:


> This one is for your dog and @Stosta.
> View attachment 131319


O M W !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Gosh, what a coincidence! My friends and I were talking about this very subject this afternoon!
> 
> EDIT: Give me the choice of being in a drinking group or a smoking group, I'll take the smokers any day. Why? If you're offered a cigarette and you say that you don't smoke, they don't look at you as if you're from another planet.


If cigarettes did what alcohol can do I assure you they would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

Knock on door:
Who is there?
Police?
What do you want?
We want to talk. 
How many of you are there?
Two.
So talk to each other.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

Boy to a pregnant girl at bus stop:
"What are you expecting?"
The girl says, "A bus."
The lad turns to his mate and say:
"WOW!!! I am 100% sure this girl slept with a Transformer!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

Life lesson:
A little bird was flying south for the Winter. It was so cold the bird froze and fell to the ground into a large field. While he was lying there, a cow came by and dropped some dung on him. As the frozen bird lay there in the pile of cow dung, he began to realize how warm he was. The dung was actually thawing him out! He lay there all warm and happy, and soon began to sing for joy. A passing cat heard the bird singing and came to investigate. Following the sound, the cat discovered the bird under the pile of cow dung, and promptly dug him out and ate him. Morals of the story: 1. Not everyone who sh*ts on you is your enemy. 2. Not everyone who gets you out of sh*t is your friend. 3. And when you're in deep sh*t, it's best to keep your mouth shut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 134799



@Faiyaz Cheulkar The problem is that when I swallow, I choke.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/6/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

*How to give a cat a pill.* 1. Pick up the cat and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow. 2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process. 3. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm, holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten. 4. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws, ignore growls emitted by cat. Get spouse/girlfriend to hold cat's head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously. 5. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later. 6. Wrap cat in a large towel and get spouse/girlfriend to lie on cat with cat's head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of a drinking straw, force cat's mouth open with pencil and blow down straw. 7. Check label to make sure pill is not harmful to humans, drink a scotch to take away the taste. Apply Band-Aids to forearm and remove blood from the carpet with soap and water. 8. Tie the little angel's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of the dining table. Find heavy pruning gloves from Wendy house. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Be firm about it. Hold head vertical and pour 200ml of milk down cat's throat to wash down pill. 9. Consume remainder of scotch. Get spouse/girlfriend to drive you to the emergency ward, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill from your eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order a new table. 10. Arrange for SPCA to collect the mutant cat from hell and ring local pet shop to see whether they have any bunnies.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/18)

The lesbians next door bought me a Rolex for my birthday.
I think they misunderstood when I said I wanna watch...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/18)

Son: Dad, what does 'gay' means? 
Father: It means 'to be happy'. 
Son: Are you gay? 
Father: No, son. I have a wife...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> *How to give a cat a pill.* 1. Pick up the cat and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow. 2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process. 3. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm, holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten. 4. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws, ignore growls emitted by cat. Get spouse/girlfriend to hold cat's head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously. 5. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later. 6. Wrap cat in a large towel and get spouse/girlfriend to lie on cat with cat's head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of a drinking straw, force cat's mouth open with pencil and blow down straw. 7. Check label to make sure pill is not harmful to humans, drink a scotch to take away the taste. Apply Band-Aids to forearm and remove blood from the carpet with soap and water. 8. Tie the little angel's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of the dining table. Find heavy pruning gloves from Wendy house. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Be firm about it. Hold head vertical and pour 200ml of milk down cat's throat to wash down pill. 9. Consume remainder of scotch. Get spouse/girlfriend to drive you to the emergency ward, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill from your eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order a new table. 10. Arrange for SPCA to collect the mutant cat from hell and ring local pet shop to see whether they have any bunnies.



Almost died laughing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (10/6/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## acorn (10/6/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 134946


.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/6/18)

@ARYANTO I read this with great interest as I have to give my dog antibiotics twice a day. The only thing that bothers me is the driving to hospital as we don't have one in the town where I live. What would you advise?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (11/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO I read this with great interest as I have to give my dog antibiotics twice a day. The only thing that bothers me is the driving to hospital as we don't have one in the town where I live. What would you advise?



Posted in the wrong thread maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (11/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> *How to give a cat a pill.* 1. Pick up the cat and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow. 2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process. 3. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm, holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten. 4. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws, ignore growls emitted by cat. Get spouse/girlfriend to hold cat's head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously. 5. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later. 6. Wrap cat in a large towel and get spouse/girlfriend to lie on cat with cat's head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of a drinking straw, force cat's mouth open with pencil and blow down straw. 7. Check label to make sure pill is not harmful to humans, drink a scotch to take away the taste. Apply Band-Aids to forearm and remove blood from the carpet with soap and water. 8. Tie the little angel's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of the dining table. Find heavy pruning gloves from Wendy house. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Be firm about it. Hold head vertical and pour 200ml of milk down cat's throat to wash down pill. 9. Consume remainder of scotch. Get spouse/girlfriend to drive you to the emergency ward, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill from your eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order a new table. 10. Arrange for SPCA to collect the mutant cat from hell and ring local pet shop to see whether they have any bunnies.





zadiac said:


> Posted in the wrong thread maybe?



I reckon thats the post hooked is referring to.



> 9. Consume remainder of scotch. Get spouse/girlfriend to drive you to the emergency ward, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill from your eye.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (11/6/18)

craigb said:


> I reckon thats the post hooked is referring to.



Ah yes. Quite right. Sorry @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/6/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/18)

Two antennas met on a roof, fell in love and got married. 
The ceremony wasn’t much, but the reception was excellent.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/18)

If the Silver Surfer and Iron Man team up,
they'd be alloys.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/18)

A guy goes to the supermarket and notices an attractive woman waving at him. She says hello. He’s rather taken aback because he can’t place where he knows her from. So he says, "Do you know me?" To which she replies, "I think you’re the father of one of my kids." Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever been unfaithful to his wife and says, "My God, are you the stripper from my bachelor party that I made love to on the pool table with all my buddies watching while your partner whipped my butt with wet celery?" She looks into his eyes and says calmly, "No, I’m your son’s teacher."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (13/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Amir (13/6/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/18)

An 87-year-old man chats with his doctor: “So, I'm getting married again next week, doc!”

“Oh, that’s wonderful! And how old is the bride?”

“She’s 19.”

“That’s fantastic – but I have to warn you, too much action in the bed can be deadly!”

“Ah well, if she dies, I’ll just have to remarry.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/18)

"Give it to me! Give it to me!" she yelled, "I'm so wet, give it to me now!" She could scream all she wanted to.
 I was keeping the umbrella.


----------



## GregF (16/6/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (16/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (17/6/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir (17/6/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/18)

Know what the hardest part of riding a scooter is? Telling your parents you're gay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/18)

Dating a single mother is like continuing from somebody else's saved game.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/18)

The President of Coca Cola makes a call to Russian President Vladimir Putin:
- Vladimir, I have noticed that you have changed Russian anthem, do you have any plans to change the flag as well ?
return to the previous purely red flag?
If you would put our Coca-Cola trademark in a corner, we would solve all your problems with pensions, salaries of officials for couple years ahead...
Vladimir puts the call on hold and asks his colleague:
- Hey, when does our contract with Aqua Fresh ends?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/18)

How does a Uno driver gets spare parts for his Fiat ?
Follows another Uno around, some parts will fall off eventually !!!


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/18)

Anything that is “grape” flavored tastes nothing like a grape. It tastes purple.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (24/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (26/6/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (26/6/18)

craigb said:


> View attachment 136734
> 
> @Stosta


Yes, yes they are. Just secure the jawbones to the skull using zip-ties else they cause a terrible racket.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

craigb said:


> View attachment 136734
> 
> @Stosta





Raindance said:


> Yes, yes they are. Just secure the jawbones to the skull using zip-ties else they cause a terrible racket.
> 
> Regards



Haha! You guys are totally metal!

According to a handy guide...

The merits of keeping the skull as a trophy are debatable for two principal reasons.
First, a human skull may call suspicious attention to the new owner.
Secondly, thorough cleaning is difficult due to the large brain mass, which is hard to remove without opening the skull.
The brain is not good to eat. Removing the tongue and eyes, skinning the head, and placing it outside in a wire cage may be effective.
The cage allows small scavengers such as ants and maggots to cleanse the flesh from the bones, while preventing it being carried off by larger scavengers, such as dogs and children.
After a sufficient period of time, you may retrieve the skull and boil it in a dilute bleach solution to sterilize it and wash away any remaining tissue.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Christos (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> such as dogs and children


Poor dogs....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/18)

craigb said:


> View attachment 136734
> 
> @Stosta





Raindance said:


> Yes, yes they are. Just secure the jawbones to the skull using zip-ties else they cause a terrible racket.
> 
> Regards





Stosta said:


> Haha! You guys are totally metal!
> 
> According to a handy guide...
> 
> ...


Lol, now my day is off to a laughing start!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (27/6/18)

This one probably belongs on @Hooked's and so it was writ thread but it's a natural progression here....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Caramia (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Haha! You guys are totally metal!
> 
> According to a handy guide...
> 
> ...


I worked in The Natural History Museum, and this is basically how it is done, only the meaty bones and skulls are put in a sandbox - all critters could still get to it. And yes, one gets used to the smell

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Caramia said:


> I worked in The Natural History Museum, and this is basically how it is done, only the meaty bones and skulls are put in a sandbox - all critters could still get to it. And yes, one gets used to the smell


So they kept a special sandbox full of critters to clean the bones?


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Haha! You guys are totally metal!
> 
> According to a handy guide...
> 
> ...


@Caramia , logical explanation for you knowing, scares the living daylights out of me that @Stosta knows!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Caramia , logical explanation for you knowing, scares the living daylights out of me that @Stosta knows!


This is the end result of not monitoring what your kids are doing on the internet! 

I like to think that occasionally Googling this sort of thing on your work computer also helps keep the boss away, and your increases reasonable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> while preventing it being carried off by larger scavengers, such as dogs and children.



I did not know that children are considered large scavengers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (27/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I did not know that children are considered large scavengers


Some adults too depending on wich part of the South you are from

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> This is the end result of not monitoring what your kids are doing on the internet!
> 
> I like to think that occasionally Googling this sort of thing on your work computer also helps keep the boss away, and your increases reasonable.


I have just as effective a method to keep people away when I do not want to be disturbed.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (27/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I have just as effective a method to keep people away when I do not want to be disturbed.
> View attachment 136841


 Hahaha! You just got to mess it up a bit so they know you enjoy using it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (27/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I did not know that children are considered large scavengers


More like medium to small scavengers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (27/6/18)

craigb said:


> More like medium to small scavengers


I have not come across a more effective scavenger. The size I believe is irrelevant.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Caramia (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> So they kept a special sandbox full of critters to clean the bones?


Yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! You just got to mess it up a bit so they know you enjoy using it!


Nah, tell them i keep it pristine and extra sharp as I do circumcisions on Saturday afternoons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (27/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Nah, tell them i keep it pristine and extra sharp as I do circumcisions on Saturday afternoons.


Said like a man with at least one daughter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

craigb said:


> Said like a man with at least one daughter.


I have actually only got two sons, and wouldn’t swop them for anything, but my brothers daughter loves her uncle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/6/18)

https://www.all4women.co.za/food-home/recipes/recipe-items/south-african-dessert-recipes

"A dessert in each hand is a balanced diet"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/6/18)

Christos said:


> Some adults too depending on wich part of the South you are from



I once collected the skull of a reedbuck corpse that was rotting away. Tied it on a fence and left it to be further cleansed for another 6 months. Voila! Clean bleached skull...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (30/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

Caramia said:


> I worked in The Natural History Museum, and this is basically how it is done, only the meaty bones and skulls are put in a sandbox - all critters could still get to it. And yes, one gets used to the smell


This...this is how the Zombie apocalypse will start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I have just as effective a method to keep people away when I do not want to be disturbed.
> View attachment 136841


And this...this is how we'll fight it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I once collected the skull of a reedbuck corpse that was rotting away. Tied it on a fence and left it to be further cleansed for another 6 months. Voila! Clean bleached skull...


You don't live near a church do you...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> You don't live near a church do you...?


Ummm why are you asking?


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ummm why are you asking?


You hang a buck's skull on the vence where I used to live and you'll wake up to the sight of 1 young priest and 1 old priest.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Haha! You guys are totally metal!
> 
> According to a handy guide...
> 
> ...


This reminds me of a little thing that we wrote in each others yearbooks at the end of a school year !!
As jy eendag kom tot sterwe 
kan ek jou kopbeen erwe 
om my biltong op te kerwe ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/18)

If you have a grief, nobody feels, If you have a pain, nobody feels.
If your heart is broken, nobody feels, but if you fart, all will understand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> This reminds me of a little thing that we wrote in each others yearbooks at the end of a school year !!
> As jy eendag kom tot sterwe
> kan ek jou kopbeen erwe
> om my biltong op te kerwe ?


My folks owned a Funeral parlour when I was younger and as a extra add on they also sold tombstones. I spent more time in graveyards than William Banting himself and to keep myself busy I'd read the various little inscriptions on the headstones. Best 1 I ever saw was:

"Waar jy nou staan, het ek ook gestaan
En waar ek nou lé sal jy ook eendag lê."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/6/18)

Lol I love cemeteries. I've documented a few myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I love cemeteries. I've documented a few myself.


Please share.
The older one's I liked more, less generic.
Think it was in Lydenburg I remember reading 1 and thinking, if this is the mark that I someday leave I'd be a happy man:

Name and Surname at the top,
"Hy het sy medemens gedien"

That's it. Not even dates, just that.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/18)

According to most studies, people's number one fear is public speaking. Number two is death. Death is number two. Does that sound right? This means to the average person, if you go to a funeral, you're better off in the casket than doing the eulogy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (30/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> According to most studies, people's number one fear is public speaking. Number two is death. Death is number two. Does that sound right? This means to the average person, if you go to a funeral, you're better off in the casket than doing the eulogy.



Death doesn't even bother me one bit. 

@Steyn777 St John's Cemetery near me has stones marked from 1880s - one girl died at 8, I think. 

Then there's the Nottingham rail station house about 15km and Fort Nottingham about 45km from me. 

I went alone - the station was rather spooky...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> According to most studies, people's number one fear is public speaking. Number two is death. Death is number two. Does that sound right? This means to the average person, if you go to a funeral, you're better off in the casket than doing the eulogy.


It's because the 1 can be avoided I think.


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Death doesn't even bother me one bit.
> 
> @Steyn777 St John's Cemetery near me has stones marked from 1880s - one girl died at 8, I think.
> 
> ...


It is rather strange the places that feels spookier than you thought it would. To me, the bakery on the 2 days it actually shut down, was insanely spooky, so much so that I started getting annoyed because I couldn't understand why.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (30/6/18)

Think about it. Funny right!?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/18)

A local barber in my area just got arrested for selling drugs.
Blew my mind.
I’ve been his customer for years.
I had no idea he was a barber.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/18)

My mom told me to
Turn down the volume on my computer,
Or else...
she would smash my head on the keyboard.
But I didn’t believG54CCX ==gouy i77uufsrhg.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/18)

A young grandson asked his grandfather how old he was, and the grandpa teasingly replied,
"Well, I'm not exactly sure how old I am."

The little boy advised,
"You have to look in your underwear, Grandpa. Mine says I'm 4 to 6."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/18)

Teacher: Jake, how do you spell "crocodile?"
Jake: C-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L
Teacher: No, that's wrong.
Jake: Maybe it’s wrong, but you asked me how I spell it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/18)

“What did you learn in school today ?”
“We learned about manners.”
“ So what do you say when somebody sneezes?”
“Gross! Go die somewhere else.”

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 137547


Explains a lot, it’s happening to me allready.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Explains a lot, it’s happening to me allready.


Hahahahahaha me too

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## GregF (5/7/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (5/7/18)

School holiday rules?? I need these rules for myself, before I access the foumd in the mornings!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/7/18)

Hooked said:


> School holiday rules?? I need these rules for myself, before I access the foumd in the mornings!
> 
> 
> View attachment 137829


I thought the only rule before social interaction was "have you had coffee?"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (6/7/18)

Christos said:


> I thought the only rule before social interaction was "have you had coffee?"


That's the first rule before life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/7/18)

craigb said:


> That's the first rule before life!


Agree, don’t even try to talk to me before I’ve had my first cup of coffee. I react like a cross between a T-Rex and my ex wife,  it’s something to make anyone shudder in their shoes. For that matter, I’m even scared of myself then.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/18)

What is the difference between a snowman and a snow woman?
-
Snowballs...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/18)

Mother: "How was school today, Patrick?"

Patrick: "It was really great mum! Today we made explosives!"

Mother: "Ooh, they do very fancy stuff these days. And what will you do at school tomorrow?"

Patrick: "What school?"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/18)

Two mice meet and start chatting. “Look,” says one “I’ve got a new boyfriend!” and shows a pic on the cell phone.

“OMW,” cries the other mouse, “that’s a bat!”

“What?! The guy told me he was a pilot!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind (6/7/18)

Buddy and his wife, Edna, went to the state fair every year, and every year, Edna would say : “Buddy, I’d like to ride in that helicopter”

Buddy always replied, “I know Honey, but that helicopter ride is fifty bucks, and fifty bucks is fifty bucks.”

One year Buddy and Edna went to the fair and Edna said ,”Buddy, I’m 85 years old and . If I don’t ride that helicopter , I might never get another chance”.

To this, Buddy replied, “Edna, that helicopter ride is fifty bucks, and fifty bucks is fifty bucks.”

The pilot overheard the couple and said : “Folks,I’ll make you a deal. I’ll take the both of you for a ride. If you can stay quiet for the entire ride and not say a word, I won’t charge you a penny! But if you say one word, it’s fifty dollars”

Buddy and Edna agreed and up they went.

The pilot did all kinds of fancy manoeuvres but not a word was heard. He did his daredevil tricks over and over again, but still not a word.

When they landed,the pilot turned to Edna and said, “By golly, I did everything I could to get you to yell out, but you didn’t. I’m impressed.”

Edna replied : “Well, to tell you the truth, I almost said something when Buddy fell out , but you know, fifty bucks is fifty bucks.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Do you know the difference between poisonous and venomous snakes? It is surprisingly simple. If you bite the snake and you die, the snake was poisonous. If the snake bites you and you die, the snake was venomous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Do you know the difference between poisonous and venomous snakes? It is surprisingly simple. If you bite the snake and you die, the snake was poisonous. If the snake bites you and you die, the snake was venomous.


Brilliant! So now nobody will have any excuse for not knowing!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

My wife and I have been married for quite a few years and recently my wife asked me to get some pills
that would make sure we can have some action in the bedroom again.

I brought home diet pills. Apparently... not what she meant...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Bumblebabe (8/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/18)

What do you call a nun in a wheelchair?
Virgin Mobile

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/18)

Q: What did the triangle say to the circle?
A: You’re pointless!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/18)

Q: What did the judge say to the dentist? 
A: Do you swear to pull the tooth, the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (8/7/18)

Sorry guys, this only works in Afrikaans.

Wat het die een skilpad vir die ander een gese?

"Hou my dop, ek gaan nou swem".

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (9/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/18)

Honey, what will you give me for our 25th anniversary?
-
A trip to Greenland
- 
Wow, that’s awesome, and for our 50th anniversary?
-
Then I pick you up again....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/18)

My wife had a terrible accident with my BMW. 
-
OMW, is she hurt?
- 
Not yet.... She locked herself in the bathroom...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/7/18)

Hooked said:


> School holiday rules?? I need these rules for myself, before I access the foumd in the mornings!
> 
> 
> View attachment 137829



I would definitely use this for my brother's kids...

This is not a lot to ask considering I worked my ass off from age 13...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/18)

I forgot my cell phone when I went to the toilet. We have 245 tiles...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/18)

They say every piece of chocolate you eat shortens your life
by 2 minutes. I did the math.
Seems I died in 1746....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/18)

INSULT :
Go bungee jumping...Your life started with a malfunctioning rubber, 
so it’s only right it should end that way, too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (10/7/18)

Ok, most of these have already been posted. Maybe make a list of what you've already posted. Go back and see which ones you already posted. Although I find them quite funny, I don't like reading the same joke over and over

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/18)

OK -- no more jokes .


----------



## jm10 (10/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> OK -- no more jokes .



Nooooo!!!!! Keep em coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/18)

jm10 said:


> Nooooo!!!!! Keep em coming
> zadiac said there is too many repeats ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (11/7/18)

An Englishman and a Frenchman meet in a bar. Englishman says “you know we are playing Croatia tonight?” Frenchman replies “what a coincidence, we are playing them on Sunday!” 

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (12/7/18)

Wasn't trying to be nasty @ARYANTO. We like your jokes, but you really do post some jokes twice. Maybe keep track of what you've already posted?


----------



## Adephi (12/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (12/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos (12/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/18)

Today we start with a new* Souff Efrican Deekshunirry *

A
Aikona - no way !!
B
Bad - you sleep on it in the bad room
Beds - tarentaals, doves, owls etc
Beg - container, as in shopping beg, hend-beg.
Ben - to set alight
Bakki - use on the faam to load ships [sheep]
C
Cheldren - our future is in their hands
Chetz - where worshippers go on Sundays
Cads - you play striep-poker or snap! with them
D
Debben - city with shucks - Kwa-Zulu Natal
Deekshunirry - where you find weds
Detty - opposite of clean
Driva - holds the steering wheel of a teksi
Dack - very dack at night when the lights are off [thanks to ESKOM]
E
Ebban - you get ebban and rural erriors
Effrican - from the continent of Efrica
Erriors - districts, e.g. ebban erriors
Ewways - eg. SAA, Kulula, Mango etc
F
Fems - companies
Fest - the one before second and third
Fok - to eat with
Faam - you can faam with ship or cows
Faamma - he owns the faam
G
Gaddin - where you grow spinash
Geave - you MUST geave, I WILL take
Get - a hinged device in a fence on a faam
H
Haat - it beats in your chest
Hair - as opposed to heem
Heppi - state of elatement, e.g. I'm so heppi - I just got a faam...
Hiss - masculine form of hairs
Habba - where sheeps park
J
Jems - little goggos that give you flu
K
Kah - what you drive
Kebbijees - vegetable in gaddin
Kep-town - city with flat mountain by the sea
Kettegri - in a system of classification
Kleenix - where nesses wek
Kot - where they send you to jail
L
Len - to acquire knowledge
Leeda - as in ouwa Leeda, Cyril the president
Lungwich - weds what are spokkin
M
Memmary - weh your thoughts are
Measels - guided bombs
N
Nesses - they wek in kleenix and hospitals
P
Pee pull - powa to da pee pull
Peppa - Daily sun , The Stah
Pesson - one of pee pull
Pees - symbolized by white bed [bird]
Pees-Tox - Last tox before war
R
Riva - e.g. Limpopo, Vaal, Orange
Ree kwest - replaced by dee mands
S
Sheep - big boat
Shex - houses in squatter camps
Ship - provider of wool
Shuck-attak - if the shuck bites you
Shuck-nets - at Debben, for safety of sweemas
Spitch - what you make at a meeting
T
Teksi - kah for hire
Thest - ice cold Coke will relieve it on a hot day when you wek too hard
Tox - negotiations
Toi-toi - the strike dance before you ben everything
U
Ummy - military force to stop strike
W
Wee men - ladies
Weaner - the one with the most votes after recount
Weds - what you say
Wekkas - do the wek
Weld - the whole eath
Wems - small crawly creatures

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/7/18)

Yeah its bad i know . . .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/18)

Fred leaves a note for his wife :
WILMA ,
SOMEONE FROM
THE GYNA COLLEGES PHONED
HE SAID THE PABST BEER
IS FINE...
I THOUGHT YOU DON'T EVEN LIKE BEER ?
LOVE FRED.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/18)

Want to hear a joke about construction?
......I'm still working on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/18)

My friend thinks he is smart. He told me an onion is the 
only food that makes you cry, so I threw a coconut at his face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

The world tongue-twister champion just got arrested. I hear they're gonna give him a really tough sentence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

“When I was younger I felt like a man trapped inside a woman’s body. Then I was born.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> The world tongue-twister champion just got arrested. I hear they're gonna give him a really tough sentence.


Something like :
All I want is a proper cup of coffee,
Made in a proper copper coffee pot
I may be off my dot
But I want a cup of coffee
From a proper coffee pot.

Tin coffee pots and iron coffee pots
They're no use to me -
If I can't have a proper cup of coffee
In a proper copper coffee pot
I'll have a cup of tea.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (15/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (16/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (17/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## acorn (17/7/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## GregF (17/7/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (17/7/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Mr. B (18/7/18)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## acorn (19/7/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## JurgensSt (19/7/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## antonherbst (19/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn (20/7/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (20/7/18)

*MARRIAGE SOFTWARE....*

A young husband wrote this to a *Systems Analyst -*
_(Marriage Software Div);_

*Dear Systems Analyst,*

I am desperate for some help! I recently upgraded my program from *Girlfriend 7.0* to *Wife 1.0* and found that the new program began unexpected _Child Processing_ and also took up a lot of space and valuable resources. This wasn't mentioned in the _product brochure._ 

In addition *Wife 1.0* installs itself into all other programs and launches during systems initialization and then it monitors all other system activities.

Applications such as *"Boys' Night out 2.5"* and *"Golf 3.2"* no longer run, and crashes the system whenever selected.

Attempting to operate selected *"Cricket 4.5 & Rugby 7.3 & 15.2"* always fails and *"Shopping 7.1"* runs instead. 

I cannot seem to keep *Wife 1.0* in the background whilst attempting to run any of my _favorite applications._ Be it online or offline.
.
I am thinking of going back to *"Girlfriend 7.0"*, but uninstall doesn't work on this program. Can you please help?

_.... The Systems Analyst replied:_

*Dear Customer,*
This is a very common problem resulting from a basic misunderstanding of the functions of the *Wife 1.0 program.* 

Many customers upgrade from _Girlfriend 7.0_ to _Wife 1.0_ thinking that _Wife 1.0_ is merely a *UTILITY AND ENTERTAINMENT PROGRAM.*

Actually, *Wife 1.0* is an _OPERATING SYSTEM_ designed by its *Creator* to run everything on your current platform.
You are unlikely to be able to purge *Wife 1.0* and still convert back to _Girlfriend 7.0_, as *Wife 1.0* was not designed to do this and it is impossible to _uninstall, delete or purge the program files from the System once it is installed._

Some people have tried to install _Girlfriend 8.0 or Wife 2.0_ but have ended up with even more problems. *_(See Manual under Alimony/Child Support and Solicitors' Fees)._*

Having *Wife 1.0* installed, I recommend you keep it Installed and deal with the difficulties as best as you can. 

When any faults or problems occur, whatever you think has caused them, you must run the.........
*C:\ APOLOGIZE\ FORGIVE ME.EXE* Program and avoid attempting to use the _*Esc-Key_ for it will freeze the entire system.

It may be necessary to run *C:\ APOLOGIZE\ FORGIVE ME.EXE* a number of times, and eventually hope that the operating system will return to normal.

*Wife 1.0,* although a very high maintenance programme, can be very rewarding.

To get the most out of it, consider buying additional Software such as *"Flowers 2.0"* and *"Chocolates 5.0"* or *"HUGS\ KISSES 6.0"* or *"TENDERNESS\ UNDERSTANDING 10.0"* or *"even Eating Out Without the Kids 7.2.1"* _(if Child processing has already started)._

*DO NOT* under any circumstances install *"Secretary 2.1"* _(Short Skirt Version)_ or *"One Nightstand 3.2"* _(Any Mood Version)_, as this is not a supported Application for *Wife 1.0* and the system will almost certainly *CRASH*.

*BEST WISHES!*

Yours,"
Systems Analyst
*#To all husbands/ future husbands*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Spongebob (20/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> *MARRIAGE SOFTWARE....*
> 
> A young husband wrote this to a *Systems Analyst -*
> _(Marriage Software Div);_
> ...




Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

A recent study shows that men who are married live longer than single men,
but they’re a lot more willing to die...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

The drunk phoned the local police to report that thieves had been in his car. “They have stolen the dashboard, the steering wheel, the brake pedal, even the accelerator,” he complained. Before the police could send someone, the phone rang a second time, the same voice ... “Never mind, I got in the back seat by mistake.....”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

Women are like telephones. They love to be held. They love to be talked to. But, if you press the wrong button, you’re disconnected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (20/7/18)

@RainstormZA - The cure for this software malaise is simple> format c: /q/u

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (20/7/18)

BubiSparks said:


> @RainstormZA - The cure for this software malaise is simple> format c: /q/u


I have also seen the Apple fan boys install boyfriend 1.1 with great success in getting rid of wife 1.0.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

Adam's late for dinner .By the time he finally arrived Eve was a nervous wreck, and her imagination was working overtime.
“What happened? Why are you home so late?” 
“Oh I’m sorry!'' Adam responded, “I just lost track of the time.”
Now Eve didn’t have a Mother around to calm her fears, despite Adam’s convincing story, her overactive imagination could not be calmed.
That night after hours of restlessly turning in bed, enough was enough...
“WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU DOING!” Hollered Adam, jumping out of bed.
“NOW, YOU BETTER LAY STILL, AND LET ME FINISH COUNTING THOSE RIBS!'' Shouted Eve.


----------



## RainstormZA (20/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

A call to 911...
Boy: Hello? I need your help!
911: Alright, What is it?
Boy: Two girls are fighting over me!
911: So what's your emergency?
Boy: The ugly one is winning.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

A man goes to see a Sangoma [African witch doctor] and says, "Can you lift a curse that a pastor put on me years ago?"
"Maybe," says the Sangoma , "Can you remember the exact words of the curse?" 
The man replies, "I pronounce you husband and wife."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (20/7/18)

BubiSparks said:


> @RainstormZA - The cure for this software malaise is simple> format c: /q/u



You can try this but risk catastrophic damage to your hard drive. 



Christos said:


> I have also seen the Apple fan boys install boyfriend 1.1 with great success in getting rid of wife 1.0.



Thanks for sharing your experience @Christos. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/7/18)

Raindance said:


> You can try this but risk catastrophic damage to your hard drive.
> 
> Regards



Exactly! You lose everything...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/7/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BubiSparks (21/7/18)

Raindance said:


> You can try this but risk catastrophic damage to your hard drive.



On the contrary @Raindance, it will cause no damage whatsoever - your drive will be like brand new!!!


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/18)

Fact of life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/18)

*Let's see who thinks totally out of the box:*

CAPTAIN SILVER IS THE CAPTAIN OF THE SHIP
THE CAPTAIN OF THE SHIP IS CAPTAIN SILVER
WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SHIP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> *Let's see who thinks totally out of the box:*
> 
> CAPTAIN SILVER IS THE CAPTAIN OF THE SHIP
> THE CAPTAIN OF THE SHIP IS CAPTAIN SILVER
> WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SHIP.


The USS Enterprise?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (22/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> *Let's see who thinks totally out of the box:*
> 
> CAPTAIN SILVER IS THE CAPTAIN OF THE SHIP
> THE CAPTAIN OF THE SHIP IS CAPTAIN SILVER
> WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SHIP.



@Silver whats your ships name please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (22/7/18)

jm10 said:


> @Silver whats your ships name please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



His ship's name is Ecigssa.co.za of course!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (22/7/18)

zadiac said:


> His ship's name is Ecigssa.co.za of course!



I was hoping he caught on and replied with that same line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (22/7/18)

Long John

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/7/18)

jm10 said:


> @Silver whats your ships name please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol @jm10 , @ARYANTO and @zadiac 

Have been so busy lately on VapeCon that I would say the ship is called that
But its not my ship, its everyone's vessel!
Im just helping to steer it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (23/7/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @jm10 , @ARYANTO and @zadiac
> 
> Have been so busy lately on VapeCon that I would say the ship is called that
> But its not my ship, its everyone's vessel!
> Im just helping to steer it



Agreed, but you are the skipper. No doubt about that. This ship would've hit the rocks long ago if not for you Cap'n

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/7/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (23/7/18)

If you are having a bad day, imagine this dude...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## craigb (23/7/18)

Adephi said:


> If you are having a bad day, imagine this dude...
> 
> View attachment 139670


The story of how @Christos answered his door to find @Stosta waiting outside.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (23/7/18)

craigb said:


> The story of how @Christos answered his door to find @Stosta waiting outside.


Why would @Christos order a 2 inch TV? 

You guys have reduced my self-esteem to such low levels even I've resorted to chirping me!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (23/7/18)

craigb said:


> The story of how @Christos answered his door to find @Stosta waiting outside.


Holy shiz balls!
I would pay good money to own a dwarf

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## craigb (23/7/18)

Christos said:


> Holy shiz balls!
> I would pay good money to own a dwarf


Well @Stosta isn't for sale, you can only rent shim by the hour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr (23/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> *MARRIAGE SOFTWARE....*
> 
> A young husband wrote this to a *Systems Analyst -*
> _(Marriage Software Div);_
> ...


Brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (23/7/18)

craigb said:


> Well @Stosta isn't for sale, you can only rent shim by the hour.


Rent implies and exchange of monetary value.
If you play your cards right @Stosta pays you for his services

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (24/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## RainstormZA (24/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (24/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (25/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 139792



I love this pic - I entered it in a VK comp some time ago...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (25/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 139793

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (25/7/18)

A lady went into a bar and saw a man with his feet propped up on a table. 
He had the biggest boots she'd ever seen. The woman asked the man if it's true what they say about men with big feet are well endowed. The man grinned and said, "Shore is, little lady. Why don't you come on out to the bunkhouse and let me prove it to you"...? The woman wanted to find out for herself, so she spent the night with him. The next morning she handed him a £100. Blushing, he said, "Well, thanks, miss I'm really flattered. Ain't nobody ever paid me fer mah services before".....

She said, "Don't be flattered take the money and buy yourself some boots that fit".....!!!

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (25/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/18)

I think men who have pierced ears are better prepared for marriage. 
They have experience pain and bought jewelry.
ELLEN

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/18)

A computer once beat me at chess,
but it was no match for me at kick boxing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/18)

The ONLY purpose of a child's middle name, is so he can tell when he's really in trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/18)

Some people hear voices...
Some see invisible people...
Others have no imagination whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (26/7/18)

Interview in a Govt department under the Handicap Quota.

Interviewer: Are you handicapped?

Guy: Ya, I lost my balls in a bomb blast.

Interviewer: Ok, you are selected. Working hours will be from 9am to 5pm. Make sure that you are here at sharp 11am everyday.

Puzzled, the guy asks:- Why 11' O clock , when the timing is from 9 ?

Interviewer:- It's a Govt job, first 2 hours we just sit around scratching our balls..What will you do ? 


Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/7/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## The_Fran (27/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/18)

*
HOW I LEARNED TO MIND MY OWN BUSINESS

I was walking past the mental hospital the other day.
And all of the patients were shouting "13....13....13..."

The fence was too high to see over, but 
I saw a little gap in the planks. 

So I looked through to see what was going on....
Some idiot poked me in the eye with a stick.

Then they all started shouting "14....14....14*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (28/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (28/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 140088


I need these in my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (28/7/18)

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/18)

What do skinny jeans and cheap hotels have in common?

No ballroom.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/18)

'I went to the doctor the other day and asked, 'Have you got anything for wind ?'
He gave me a kite... '

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/18)

*So what if I don't know what ''Armageddon'' means?*
* It's not the end of the world...*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/18)

*20 years ago we had Johnny Cash, Bob Hope and Steve Jobs. Now we have no Cash, no Hope and no Jobs.
[Please don’t let Kevin Bacon die!]*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (29/7/18)

I had to share it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (29/7/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## JurgensSt (30/7/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt (31/7/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (31/7/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen


Don't smoke and fly either

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (31/7/18)

Only in SA






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## AniDey (31/7/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen


O hell!! That's me!!!!
Where did you get this pic??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/7/18)

To the guy who stole my anti -depressants.....I hope you happy now . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## acorn (31/7/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GregF (1/8/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/18)

If you can stay calm while all around you is chaos
...then you probably haven’t completely understood the situation.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/18)

I have a lot of jokes about unemployed people but none of them work.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/18)

*Storks...*


Two storks are sitting in the nest: a father stork and baby stork. The baby stork is crying and crying and father stork is trying to calm him. "Don't worry, son. Your mother will come back. She's only bringing people babies and making them happy."

The next night, it's father's turn to do the job. Mother and son are sitting in the nest, the baby stork is crying, and mother is saying "Son, your father will be back as soon as possible, but now he's bringing joy to new mommies and daddies."

A few days later, the stork's parents are desperate: their son is absent from the nest all night! Shortly before dawn, he returns and the parents ask him where he's been all night.

The baby stork says, "Nowhere... Just scaring high school students!"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## acorn (1/8/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

*Teacher*: ‘Charles, you know you can't sleep in my class.'
*Charles*: 'I know. But maybe if you were just a little quieter, I could.'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

Stressing the importance of a good vocabulary, the teacher told her young charges,
"Use a word ten times, and it shall be yours for life."

From somewhere in the back of the room, came a small male voice chanting,
"Amanda,
Amanda, Amanda, Amanda,
Amanda, Amanda, Amanda, 
Amanda, Amanda, Amanda."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (3/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## acorn (3/8/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/18)

Customer: What’s the WiFi password?
Barman: You need to buy a drink first.
Customer: Ok, I’ll have a coke.
Barman: $10 please.
Customer: There you go. So what’s the wifi password?
Barman: You need to buy a drink first. No spaces, all lowercase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/18)

ʎɐqǝ uo pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ɐ ʎnq ı ǝɯıʇ ʇsɐן ǝɥʇ sı sıɥʇ

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (4/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked (4/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (4/8/18)

This remind me way too much of my 6 year old...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (5/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (6/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (7/8/18)

Or ecigssa...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (8/8/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (9/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


>



This is not a joke. It's the truth......lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (9/8/18)

I thought I was broke until I saw how my neighbours performed when their 2 year old swallowed a 5c.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/18)

Dark humor

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (9/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/18)

dark humor

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (9/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (10/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (10/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen



Was already posted on the previous page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (10/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (11/8/18)

Guess the song...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (13/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (13/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (13/8/18)




----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/18)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (14/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/18)

There were three restaurants on the same block.
One of them put up a sign which said
"Best Restaurant in Durban."

The next day, the largest restaurant on the block put up a large sign which said 
"The Best Restaurant in S.A."

On day 3, the smallest restaurant put up a small sign which said
"Best Restaurant on this Block."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/18)

Meet my new baby brother.

Oh, he is so cute! What's his name?

I don't know. I can't understand a word he says...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 141911


Deadpool 1 was an awesome movie. Bit dissapointed with Deadpool 2.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (15/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (15/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (15/8/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/8/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk



What's a smash and crab ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> What's a smash and crab ?


@Clouds4Days 

Ha ha, I'm also now only seeing the spelling mistake. Got the pic from a buddy in Brakpan. Now I know what to buy him for his birthday, a dictionary!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/18)

*Employee Evaluations*
-A room temperature I.Q. If he were any slower, he'd have to be watered twice a week.
-Some drink from the fountain of knowledge; but he only gargles. 
-A gross ignoramus -- 144 times worse than an ordinary ignoramus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/18)

* Son's Letter from his Boarding School *
Dear Dad,

$chool i$ really great. I am making lot$ of friend$ and $tudying very hard.

With all my $tuff, I $imply can't think of anything I need.

$o if you would like, you can ju$t $end me a card, a$ I would love to hear from you.

Love,

*-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- *

*Dad's Reply*

Dear Peter,

I kNOw that astroNOmy, ecoNOmics, and oceaNOgraphy are eNOugh to keep even an hoNOr student busy.

Do NOt forget that the pursuit of kNOwledge is a NOble task, and you can never study eNOugh.

Love,

Dad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/18)

​
*Twitter:* I'am eating a #Donut
*Facebook: *I like donuts
*FourSquare:* This is where I eat donuts
*Instagram:*Here's a donut Haiku [short poem]
*YouTube:* Here I am... eating a donut
*LinkedIn:* My skills include eating a donut
*Pinterest:* Here's a vintage photo of a donut
*Last FM:* Now listening to 'Donuts'
*G+* I'm a Google employee who eats donuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (17/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 142257



This is a weapon of mass destruction.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/18)

Japanese anti- smoking poster ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (17/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


Damn, i did it wrong for 34 years! Well, too late now...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 142398

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (18/8/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (19/8/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (20/8/18)

@Bumblebabe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (21/8/18)

I put this on our family WhatsApp group and my wife came back and said.

"Just a heads up kids. When you go to the morgue to identify the body it's the one with the cape"





Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/18)

GregF said:


> I put this on our family WhatsApp group and my wife came back and said.
> 
> "Just a heads up kids. When you go to the morgue to identify the body it's the one with the cape"
> 
> ...


I’m so gonna try this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (21/8/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I’m so gonna try this!


You are a braver man than me !

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jigs Tambong (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## acorn (21/8/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/18)

Why I don't do FACEBOOK....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/18)

LOVE THIS ONE ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (22/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (22/8/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (23/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/8/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/18)




----------



## Raindance (24/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I Neeeeed one !


Dangerous thing to wear in a place where most people "don't read that good".

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Dangerous thing to wear in a place where most people "don't read that good".
> 
> Regards



We are going to miss you tomorrow....


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (25/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (25/8/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RetroBoer (25/8/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (26/8/18)

Only if you got a very good therapist

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/18)




----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (28/8/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 143772


I've never seen or heard of a mosquito buying a candle but I bet plenty Assholes buy these!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (29/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## acorn (29/8/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (30/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 143900



I can relate. Thinking back to my younger years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rincewind (30/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/18)



Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Hooked (1/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (1/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/18)




----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/18)




----------



## jm10 (1/9/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (1/9/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 144144
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true. My annual clothing budget is less than my monthly vape budget.

Embarrassing actually.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10 (1/9/18)

Raindance said:


> So true. My annual clothing budget is less than my monthly vape budget.
> 
> Embarrassing actually.
> 
> Regards



It will be said that 20 out of 10 people will agree with this....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (1/9/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/9/18)

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (3/9/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk



One day some time ago. I answered just "No", and then looked at someone else. The silence was deafening and the expression on people's faces eventually made me burst out laughing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/18)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## acorn (4/9/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rincewind (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/9/18)

Rincewind said:


>



Yeah, looks like shes smoking something stronger than VG

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (5/9/18)




----------



## Huffapuff (5/9/18)

Rincewind said:


>



WTF?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (5/9/18)

Rincewind said:


>




She's much more entertaining in her nighties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/9/18)

Oh my sack is that Zophie??
Jeez makeup performs absolute miracles!
Unsubscribe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/9/18)

Seems as high as a kite.... 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/18)




----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/18)




----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/18)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/18)

Dark humour ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/18)




----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/18)

YES AND I HAVE FLU......


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (10/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (10/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (11/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 145093


Where can I get this app? For a friend ofcourse!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/18)

Raindance said:


> Where can I get this app? For a friend ofcourse!
> 
> Regards


@Raindance your "friend" can use this app

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (11/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)

I think this is true of mods and vaping too.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rincewind (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rincewind (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rincewind (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rincewind (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (13/9/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (14/9/18)

The most effective way to stop poaching...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (14/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/18)

feeling morbid....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/18)

An organization is like a tree full of monkeys, all on different limbs at different levels. The monkeys on top look down and see a tree full of smiling faces. The monkeys on the bottom look up and see nothing but assholes.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/18)

Dentist told mother, "I'm sorry madam, but I'll have to charge you a $100 for pulling your boy's tooth."
The mother exclaimed, " $100! You said it was only $20!"
"Yes ,but he yelled so loudly that he scared four other patients out of the office!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## acorn (19/9/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (20/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (20/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (21/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (21/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


Oh look, @Stosta and @Christos when they arrive at the Site Admin meeting and enter through opposite doors...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (21/9/18)

craigb said:


> Oh look, @Stosta and @Christos when they arrive at the Site Admin meeting and enter through opposite doors...


Bad move. I may just abandon my hating on @Stosta for a moment to respond properly to this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (21/9/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 146106



Jy gaan op jou moer kry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (21/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Jy gaan op jou moer kry!


Lol beslis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (22/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)

I dedicate this to all the IT guys and galz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)

this is just because 3 is my lucky nr. this is post 3333...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rincewind (24/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/18)

Lol I know the feeling...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)

Had to post this ...still laughing !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/18)

Lol... 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


>



@ARYANTO I like your profile pic / slogan - I'm like that too lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (25/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 146420



This happened to me when I arrived in Nigeria. I was just bit more qualified - I was an Ass Director then.  The first promotion was a relief 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rincewind (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rincewind (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (26/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen



Check this one @Smoke_A_Llama 
Hehe
Sir Llama

Llamaha

I lolled, thanks for sharing @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/9/18)

Silver said:


> Check this one @Smoke_A_Llama
> Hehe
> Sir Llama
> 
> ...



Advantages include running off biofuel, built in seat warmer and the ability to spit at hawkers ... and that's just the rider

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind (27/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (27/9/18)

Africa ... this is why I live here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (28/9/18)



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (28/9/18)

Rincewind said:


>



Hell I had a good laugh at this @Rincewind

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/18)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind (29/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Hell I had a good laugh at this @Rincewind



That last one! The look of murder on her face

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (30/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (30/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/9/18)

...



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/9/18)

... 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (1/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen



I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (1/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (2/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rincewind (2/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (4/10/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 147133



You should've posted this under reflections, not jokes......lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (4/10/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 147208


I'm due for a visit. Will keep this in mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (4/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen


Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (5/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (6/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (7/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (7/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (7/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (7/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (7/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## The_Fran (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (10/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/10/18)

Prince Philip...

“When a man opens a car door for his wife, it's either a new car or a new wife."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 148001



WOW! This is WEIRD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/10/18)

Chanelr said:


> View attachment 148089


Brilliant! Im going to do this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (12/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (12/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (12/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (13/10/18)

1. Never happens to me.
2. Never happens to me (anymore).
3. It does, but then I won't buy from that company again.
4. Never happens to me. (Always have 500ml+ of juice in reserve......always.)
5. Never happens and never will....EVER!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (13/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/18)

/

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (14/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (14/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (14/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (14/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (14/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Christos (14/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (15/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (15/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chanelr (15/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## JurgensSt (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (16/10/18)

How to discipline your kids without corporal punishment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (17/10/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (18/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (18/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (18/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Huffapuff (19/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (19/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


Its an LSD TV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (19/10/18)

craigb said:


> Its an LSD TV



LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (19/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (19/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


>



This is a paradox that will blow out a quantum computer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


>

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (19/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (19/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (19/10/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (20/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (20/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (20/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (20/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (21/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (22/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (23/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (23/10/18)

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (23/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (23/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (23/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Chanelr (24/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (24/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


Now don’t make me remove all the likes I’ve given you. Final warning!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Now don’t make me remove all the likes I’ve given you. Final warning!
> 
> Regards


apologies SIR...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


That definitely fits @RenaldoRheeder hahaha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt (25/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (25/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That definitely fits @RenaldoRheeder hahaha






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (25/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 149584



Good. She deserves it if she can't tell the difference.......lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (25/10/18)

Proof, chicken is a vegetable...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/18)

Adephi said:


> Proof, chicken is a vegetable...
> 
> View attachment 149615


i would wager 1 years salary it voted for hilary

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (26/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (26/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (26/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (26/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (26/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (26/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (26/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/10/18)

Africa ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/18)

this is so funny !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (27/10/18)

Hooked said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already - sorry if it has!
> View attachment 149794



Yes it was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (27/10/18)

zadiac said:


> Yes it was



OK thnx - I'll delete it then


----------



## Hooked (27/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (28/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (28/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (28/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (28/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/10/18)

Lmk



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/10/18)

Lol



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (28/10/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 149819



Yeah, I looked at the image first and it told me a story........a......very.........disturbing....story

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (30/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/18)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN FRIENDS....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Hooked (1/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (1/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/11/18)

Never wake your wife while she's sleeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Chanelr (2/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (2/11/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (2/11/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Norman Anderson (2/11/18)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


And the winner was....Jack, Jack Daniels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/11/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 150343


Think most of the younger peeps wont understand this
Bloody funny though

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/18)



Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## GregF (2/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Think most of the younger peeps wont understand this
> Bloody funny though


And I bet, just like me, you found yourself singing it in your head while reading it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/18)

I can't decide if this is funny or tragic....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/11/18)

GregF said:


> And I bet, just like me, you found yourself singing it in your head while reading it.



You have to sing it  and now I got the dam song stuck in my head

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/11/18)

GregF said:


> And I bet, just like me, you found yourself singing it in your head while reading it.


Definitely. Bonnie is going to be stuck in my head the whole weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I can't decide if this is funny or tragic....


Any parent that teaches their child Windows XP should be shot

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (3/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (3/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (3/11/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (3/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (3/11/18)

lesvaches said:


>



Lol @lesvaches - that's classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (3/11/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 150423



If I had a teacher that looked like Emma Watson when I was in high school, we'd both be expelled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## lesvaches (4/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (4/11/18)

lesvaches said:


>



Yes, I am a member. Spelling is also part of our mandate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/11/18)

zadiac said:


> Yes, I am a member. Spelling is also part of our mandate.


Me too 

And I want that shirt !!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (4/11/18)

lesvaches said:


>


Cuff me baby, me not being not bad!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (4/11/18)

I would prefer to get the shirt with her still in it. An I kan mace sbelling miztaces allll day long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (5/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (6/11/18)

Grammar Police needed here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (6/11/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 150634
> 
> 
> Grammar Police needed here!


Holy crap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn (6/11/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 150634
> 
> 
> Grammar Police needed here!


...





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Chanelr (7/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


>


I actually just opened my stapler to check if this is legit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (7/11/18)

I had to share this. This is friggin' hilarious! This is an actual tweet gone wrong....lmfao

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 150753


This PISSES me off so much. Everytime i see a parent with their kid on the leash i want kick them so hard in their nether region so that procreation will be impossible
And i see this kind of idiotic "parenting skills" every weekend
@Adephi this is not directed at you what so ever. Its just something that winds me up

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## jm10 (7/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This PISSES me off so much. Everytime i see a parent with their kid on the leash i want kick them so hard in their nether region so that procreation will be impossible
> And i see this kind of idiotic "parenting skills" every weekend
> @Adephi this is not directed at you what so ever. Its just something that winds me up



I would pay to see that happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/11/18)

jm10 said:


> I would pay to see that happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much? Saturday is around the corner

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (7/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This PISSES me off so much. Everytime i see a parent with their kid on the leash i want kick them so hard in their nether region so that procreation will be impossible
> And i see this kind of idiotic "parenting skills" every weekend
> @Adephi this is not directed at you what so ever. Its just something that winds me up



Well, I do concider getting a leash for my hobbit every time we hit the malls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (7/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How much? Saturday is around the corner








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen


Lol Good luck with that one

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen



Or when they ask, "Did you cut your hair?" No, it just fell out in style!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10 (7/11/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ShamZ (8/11/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 150800


At least he is not holding it the other way around

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Braam Karsten (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (8/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## JurgensSt (8/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (8/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Braam Karsten (9/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## acorn (9/11/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Chanelr (9/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (9/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (9/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (9/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (9/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (9/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (9/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (12/11/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (12/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/11/18)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk



Another Dad joke:

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/18)

for all the mixers ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/18)

not yet but anyway....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (12/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## GregF (13/11/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/18)

I think we can ALL relate...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


>



@Braki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (13/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (14/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/18)

Im not so sure about the ''gently''...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (14/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (14/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (14/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Norman Anderson (14/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen


Looks like that sammich maker is only for show

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw (14/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (14/11/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Looks like that sammich maker is only for show



Just needs to rise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/11/18)

@BumbleBee - it must be true / it is on the internet 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (15/11/18)

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/11/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (15/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (15/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (15/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (18/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/18)

This had me in tears.........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (18/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (18/11/18)

Snowman's Funeral

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (18/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (18/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


IT works on beer, not twinkies. Fact.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MRHarris1 (20/11/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rincewind (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (21/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (21/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (21/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> just now ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen


i was today years old

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen



63

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (21/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen



47 *bows head in shame* ............ but then again, I never really played much cards. It's not something that interests me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen


I think I was 7 or 8 with my papa, curious mind and I played a lot of card games growing up. Grandfather's Clock was a great game to play by yourself. Thanks Lynn for teaching me that game.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (23/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


>



Lol, i thought it was going to say "i dont care what you take, just not my vape gear"
But this is classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/18)

OK there is this cartoon cat ''Simon's cat'' that is really funny and there is various clips on Youtube 
see link:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (24/11/18)

Went to the chemist to weigh myself seeing everyting os 50% off. Did not work....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 151914



@lesvaches He did what Sir Cumspect wouldn't!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/18)

must be a Monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (27/11/18)

Snowman's funeral

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (27/11/18)

8

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (27/11/18)

@ARYANTO your posts just make my day

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (28/11/18)

When I die I want to go in my sleep like my grandfather, not shouting and screaming like the passengers on his bus.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## jm10 (28/11/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (29/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


>




I agree @ARYANTO, in fact ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (30/11/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 152674


Specially the guys lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (30/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Specially the guys lol



Hey! Speak for yourself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/11/18)

Lol @zadiac


zadiac said:


> Hey! Speak for yourself!


Lol okay the majority, not all of them...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (30/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol @zadiac
> 
> Lol okay the majority, not all of them...



Sadly, you are correct as well. I'm not what I used to be. In my mind I am still though.....lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (1/12/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 152755



I must be a friggin' genius!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (3/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/12/18)

Got this on FaceBook, the Spice Girls' theme for Brexit:

~ UK: I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want
EU: So tell me what you want, what you really, really want
UK: I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want
EU: So tell me what you want, what you really, really want ~

Repeat 287 times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (3/12/18)

There I was, sitting at the bar, staring at my drink, when a really big, trouble-making biker steps up next to me, grabs my drink, and gulps it down in one swig.
"Well, whatcha gonna do about it?" he says menacingly, as I burst into tears.
"Come on, man," the biker says, "I didn't think you'd CRY. I can’t stand to see a man crying."
"This is the worst day of my life," I said. "I'm a complete failure. I was late to a meeting and my boss fired me. When I went to the parking lot, I found my car had been stolen and I don't have any insurance. I left my wallet in the cab I took home. I found my wife in bed with the gardener, and then my dog bit me, so I came to this bar to work up the courage to put an end to it all. I buy a drink, drop the capsule in it, and was sitting here watching the poison dissolve when you show up and drink the whole thing!! But enough about me, how's your day going?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (3/12/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 152874



That is pure evil. Would probably break my heart more to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (3/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (4/12/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 152876



Must've been a very cheap place. R1300 after a few hours between 4 people. Joh! I wish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/12/18)

zadiac said:


> Must've been a very cheap place. R1300 after a few hours between 4 people. Joh! I wish!



Especially between those four. I would add 2 zero's behind every amount just to make it more realistic. Blue label is not cheap.

Mantashe's nickname must be "Total".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/18)

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/18)

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/18)

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/18)

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (5/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (6/12/18)

If we followed this method of naming kids, there would be millions of kids called "Electricity" in SA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (6/12/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 153148
> 
> 
> If we followed this method of naming kids, there would be millions of kids called "Electricity" in SA!


There would also be an abundance of "moneys" and "post marital sex".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (6/12/18)

Christos said:


> There would also be an abundance of "moneys" and "post marital sex".


lol! bonus, tax free or increase

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (6/12/18)

Christos said:


> There would also be an abundance of "moneys" and "post marital sex".


A couple of kids called “Pif” as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (6/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (6/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (7/12/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 153198


Ignepus, sedimetry and ... f/// knows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (7/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


Yeah! I do that, Ask @Dietz, plates come out so clean, guests do not know the difference!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (9/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Huffapuff (9/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## lesvaches (9/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/12/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/12/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (10/12/18)

I like your new Avatar @ARYANTO! Life definitely is not a fairytale!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/18)

And that's why I use chopsticks lol. I really do - I prefer chopsticks to a knife and fork, although they don't work for everything e.g. a fried egg sunnyside-up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Huffapuff (11/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Huffapuff (11/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/12/18)

Huffapuff said:


> View attachment 153606


Sounds like me in the morning before and then 5 hours into work

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (13/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (13/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (13/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (16/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (16/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (16/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)

this is me in the current financial situation...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (16/12/18)

This is the problem with housework. You dust, sweep, make the bed ... and then do it all over again the next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (18/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (18/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (18/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (18/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/12/18)

.





Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/12/18)

.





Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (18/12/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (18/12/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (18/12/18)

I don't think this is meant to be funny but I think it belongs here.





Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (19/12/18)

GregF said:


> I don't think this is meant to be funny but I think it belongs here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K@k funny and true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (19/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (19/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (19/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (20/12/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (20/12/18)

Who remembers this guy





Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (20/12/18)

GregF said:


> Who remembers this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy Cap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (21/12/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## GregF (21/12/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (21/12/18)

We need a thread for Dad Jokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (21/12/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/18)

It's difficult to wash with Dove [soap]

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (21/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn (21/12/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/18)

looks like this is a ''new'' fad , jokes written in your pizza box.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (24/12/18)

Go on ... it's Xmas. Allow yourself a piece of cake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (24/12/18)

Hooked said:


> Go on ... it's Xmas. Allow yourself a piece of cake!
> 
> View attachment 154440



Ya see?! Ya see?! I been sayin' that for years now. I been sayin' that!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (24/12/18)

zadiac said:


> Ya see?! Ya see?! I been sayin' that for years now. I been sayin' that!!!


I did just that today! Stru as nunnies!

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/12/18)

Hooked said:


> Go on ... it's Xmas. Allow yourself a piece of cake!
> 
> View attachment 154440


Lol my brother and I decided to go the healthy route. Blended fruit and yoghurt, left in the freezer to make frozen yoghurt... Even my mom loves the idea and I will make her some when she returns. 

I made watermelon ice pops for the kids and am sure it will be a winner, I even loved the taste. No water or sugar added, not even honey.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

...





Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

So true.... 





Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

... ...





Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (28/12/18)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (28/12/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 154670
> 
> 
> .


Only works for weddings.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/18)

Giggles will return when @ARYANTO is finished with his new Rta learning curve

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (28/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (28/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (28/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (28/12/18)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154731


I can’t drink at this stage and I’m wishing that I’m there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 154731


Bravo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (29/12/18)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (30/12/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Drikusw (30/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (31/12/18)

@Rob Fisher In your ideal bar they would need to stock this wine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (31/12/18)

I decided to make my password "incorrect" because if I type it in wrong, my computer will remind me, "Your password is incorrect."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (31/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/18)

Sorry for the terrible "Dad" joke. But kinda like this one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn (1/1/19)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CTRiaan (1/1/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (2/1/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (2/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (3/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (3/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (3/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (3/1/19)

I know that we're not supposed to double-post, but I'm going to break the rule with this one, which I posted in the Cape Town Interesting Articles thread. This is just too good to miss!

*Table Mountain Cableway best questions of 2018*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/table-mountain-cableway-best-questions-of-2018

Here are a few of the most entertaining, confusing and downright ridiculous questions people asked about the Mother City’s favourite attraction in 2018.

1. *[Visitor message sent from Facebook, which requires Internet to use]*: Hi I can’t go onto the internet – is it possible for u to send me and prices pls at least then just for an adult if not able to send all I had it all on a screenshot and not sure what happened to it?

2. I’m from eastern cape. How much do you pay for table mountain? And those activities and tours, do they cost extra because I’m single?

3. How much to go up in that cage?

4. Can one bungee jump from the cable car?

5. How much is it to go up in that cable train?

6. When I redeem a free ticket on my birthday, can my 2 kids travel with me at no cost?

7. Is it possible to drive up to the mountain?

8. Tell me, in your opinion, what is so special about Table Mountain?

9. How does the one way ticket work – how does one come back?

10. How much to spend two nights at a hotel?

11. I see the cable car is closed for annual maintenance. Can I use a bus to get to the top as an alternative?

12. Why can’t I find a KFC at the top of the mountain?

13. I am the big fan of Table Mountain. Which place is this?

14. Since I had visited table mountain in few days ago and my online ticket expires on 31.12.2018. is that unlimited to use before the expire day or only used for one time?

15. Where are you guys and is this a restaurant?

16. Is Table Mountain next to or on top of Robben Island?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/1/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (5/1/19)

What are you all doing this evening?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (5/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/19)

my problems started with ''CLUB''

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (6/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> my problems started with ''CLUB''


Now I'm hungry thinking of a club sandwich.
(chicken lettuce under bacon)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/1/19)

Christos said:


> Now I'm hungry thinking of a club sandwich.
> (chicken lettuce under bacon)


Lol thanks for the idea, gonna make that for supper tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (6/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (7/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (7/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (7/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/19)

No comment...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (8/1/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (8/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (8/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I have heard this being said countless times in real life...lol blerrie funny

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Faheem777 (9/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (10/1/19)

Nicked from @Hooked on FB lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (10/1/19)

Faheem777 said:


> View attachment 155463



That's classic @Faheem777 !!
HAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## JurgensSt (10/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (11/1/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (11/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (11/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/19)

Some word play...





The green-skinned crone is actually a relatively new incarnation of the evil witch – in fact, while the evil witch as a cultural narrative dates back millennia, the green skin dates precisely back to 1939 and the MGM film, _The Wizard of Oz_. Margaret Hamilton’s cackling and emerald-tinted portrayal of the Wicked Witch of the West, rendered in vivid Technicolor, is the _only_ reason that anyone associates green skin with witches.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn (11/1/19)

...





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/1/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (11/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan (11/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (12/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (12/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (12/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


lol, i just discovered there are cans for fishermen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/1/19)

lesvaches said:


> lol, i just discovered there are cans for fishermen
> View attachment 155643


Cool idea

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (12/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (12/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (12/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (12/1/19)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 155675


Dis nou wat ek 'n k@k grap noem! Lol

Groetnis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (12/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/1/19)

In Togo, to be able to divorce, first you must go to your mother-in-law and explain your reasons so you can receive her approval. That’s why Togo today has a 0% divorce rate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (12/1/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (12/1/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Saintjie (13/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Saintjie (13/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (13/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (13/1/19)

Hooked said:


> In Togo, to be able to divorce, first you must go to your mother-in-law and explain your reasons so you can receive her approval. That’s why Togo today has a 0% divorce rate.


+

...but I'm sure the murder rate is quite up.......lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/19)

This looks like a good birthday card ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/19)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (14/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (14/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (14/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Viper_SA (14/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (14/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (14/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (14/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (15/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (15/1/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (17/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (17/1/19)

What's worse than a cold seat in a public toilet?

A warm one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/1/19)

Time for a Dad Joke:

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## supermoto (17/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> What's worse than a cold seat in a public toilet?
> 
> A warm one.


A WET ONE

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (17/1/19)

supermoto said:


> A WET ONE


Oh the horror, something I learnt from a friend was to check the seat first and wipe it down too just for extra measure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/1/19)

supermoto said:


> A WET ONE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (17/1/19)

@SmokeyJoe what is defined as a Dad joke?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (17/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/1/19)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 156150
> View attachment 156151
> View attachment 156152
> View attachment 156153
> ...


hilarious!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @SmokeyJoe what is defined as a Dad joke?


Ultimate corny jokes. For example:

What do you call cheese that isn't yours? Nacho Cheese.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (17/1/19)

Ek wil nou nie snaaks wees nie, maar as ek my klein toontjie so breek, sal "Ma se f***en moer" 'n mooi sinnetjie wees. Ek kan aan ander "Ma se f***en (goed)" dink om te sê op daardie stadium.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF (17/1/19)

Dating a super skinny girl is all fun until she starts flying around when your fan is on level 3

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## acorn (18/1/19)

.






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (18/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (18/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (18/1/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (18/1/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (18/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (18/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (19/1/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Time for a Dad Joke:
> 
> View attachment 156101



Why Dad?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Which century was that, @Aryanto?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (19/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (19/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (19/1/19)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (19/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


@ARYANTO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (20/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (20/1/19)

Who's a good boy?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/1/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (21/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (21/1/19)

How many ECIGSSA vapers does it take to change a light bulb?

About 33

1 to ask what light bulb should they use
16 to give their opinions on the different kinds of light bulbs and their resistances for the best performance
5 to disagree and offer better suggestions for the original poster's application
1 to argue that you should rather use a clone light bulb
2 to argue that clones are not on - you should use original bulbs
3 to make popcorn posts waiting for the deluge of arguments to start
5 Admin and Mod Team members to deliberate the matter and then lock the thread

The original poster is even more confused - so uses the light bulb he had in the first place...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/19)

Silver said:


> How many ECIGSSA vapers does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> About 33
> 
> ...



Absolutely BRILLIANT and so very true!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/19)

@Silver @Rob Fisher , just could not resist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (21/1/19)

Classic @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoddieJ (21/1/19)

Silver said:


> How many ECIGSSA vapers does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> About 33
> 
> ...



Classic!! It might just be a forum thing... It describes all the forums I am on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (22/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (22/1/19)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (23/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (23/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (24/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (24/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## lesvaches (25/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Genosmate (25/1/19)

Two elderly gentlemen from a retirement centre were sitting on a bench under a tree when one turns to the other and says: 'Slim, I'm 83 years old now and I'm just full of aches and pains. I know you're about my age. How do you feel?' 
Slim says, 'I feel just like a newborn baby.' 
'Really!? Like a newborn baby!?' 
'Yep. No hair, no teeth, and I think I just wet my pants.'


A senior citizen said to his eighty-year old buddy: 
'So I hear you're getting married?' 
'Yep!' 
'Do I know her?' 
'Nope!' 
'This woman, is she good looking?' 
'Not really.' 
'Is she a good cook?' 
'Naw, she can't cook too well.' 
'Does she have lots of money?' 
'Nope! Poor as a church mouse.' 
'Well, then, is she good in bed?' 
'I don't know.' 
'Why in the world do you want to marry her then?' 
'Because she can still drive!' 


Three old guys are out walking. 
First one says, 'Windy, isn't it?' 
Second one says, 'No, it's Thursday!' 
Third one says, 'So am I. Let's go get a beer...'


A man was telling his neighbour, 'I just bought a new hearing aid.
It cost me four thousand dollars, but it's state of the art... It's perfect.' 
'Really,' answered the neighbour. 'What kind is it?' 
'Twelve thirty...'


Morris, an 82 year-old man, went to the doctor to get a physical. 
A few days later, the doctor saw Morris walking down the street with a gorgeous young woman on his arm. 
A couple of days later, the doctor spoke to Morris and said, 'You're really doing great, aren't you?' 
Morris replied, 'Just doing what you said, Doc: 'Get a hot mamma and be cheerful.'' 
The doctor said, 'I didn't say that... I said, 'You've got a heart murmur; be careful.'


A little old man shuffled slowly into an ice cream
parlour and pulled himself slowly, painfully, up onto a stool. 
After catching his breath, he ordered a banana split. 
The waitress asked kindly, 'Crushed nuts?' 
'No,' he replied, 'Arthritis.'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Saintjie (25/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Saintjie (25/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (26/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

Bit late but still funny

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (26/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (26/1/19)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (26/1/19)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (26/1/19)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (26/1/19)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (26/1/19)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (26/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (26/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (26/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## NankeS (26/1/19)

Saintjie said:


> View attachment 156823


Joh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/1/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/1/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (28/1/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Send from this side of the screen



Except that it's no game - not when I'm hangry!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (28/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GregF (28/1/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (28/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Nope, thats a horse thinking that acting insane will make his owner change his mind about selling him to the hamburger joint down the road...

There is a reason they make such a big deal about their patties being 100% pure beef.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (28/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (29/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (30/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr (30/1/19)

This has been me the last 2 days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches (30/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/1/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/19)

att: @lesvaches

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (31/1/19)

Tyre soles

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Adephi (31/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (1/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (1/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (2/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (2/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (2/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (2/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (3/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (4/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (5/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/19)

Someone suggested that you try baby carrots when you're having a craving, which is clearly ridiculous. You can't smoke a carrot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/19)

So true...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 6


----------



## Hooked (6/2/19)

I've just read this on FB:

“The iPhone XS I bought from a Chinese shop charged up to 103%, then it switched itself off.. and restarted with a Nokia tune and a Samsung logo.

Please help me. “

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/2/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (7/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)

Very true...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (7/2/19)

An armed armchair!

The person who posted this on FB said, "

'' How's that for a chair AK 47's for armrests and handguns and check out the BAZUKA for legs !! found it at a little grass hut pizza place in Mozambique ! ''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Asterix (7/2/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 157810
> 
> 
> An armed armchair!
> ...



African version of “Game of Thrones” throne! Problem is the “parts” would most probably be put back together and used in CIT heists in no time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (9/2/19)

.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (10/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (10/2/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (11/2/19)

A boyfriend of mine many moons ago was a TV newsreader and he would go to work with his upper half in a suit and lower half in shorts and gardening boots lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/2/19)

@B


ARYANTO said:


>


@Braki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (11/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Amir (11/2/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 158071



The first of them being, “I wish I had put more oil. “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/19)

...AND SO ARE CATS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (11/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## acorn (11/2/19)

.






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## acorn (11/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (13/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 158221


This is impossible!
Takes a special kind of monster/psycopath to get this right!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (13/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (13/2/19)

Christos said:


> This is impossible!
> Takes a special kind of monster/psycopath to get this right!



You calling me a monster/psycopath? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (13/2/19)

zadiac said:


> You calling me a monster/psycopath? Thanks!


My bathroom is carpeted which is perhaps why I haven't tried 
On a side question, you don't perhaps clean your own floors do you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (13/2/19)

Christos said:


> My bathroom is carpeted which is perhaps why I haven't tried
> On a side question, you don't perhaps clean your own floors do you?



Yes I do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (14/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (14/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Asterix (14/2/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 158325



Rated it as funny....... but really its not!! My poor rims.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## lesvaches (14/2/19)

this might belong in the reflections thread..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (16/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Saintjie (16/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Saintjie (16/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/2/19)

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (17/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (17/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/19)

This is for @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (18/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> This is for @lesvaches


that’s hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (18/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Saintjie (18/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (18/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Asterix (20/2/19)

FPS Gamers will relate...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (20/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (20/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (20/2/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 158691



@Christos Smoking with kids??? Kids shouldn't be smoking!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (21/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 158767


This is in the wrong thread. It should be in the "facts of life" thread...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (21/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (22/2/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (22/2/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 158841


Looks more like they went to the gallows.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (22/2/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 158841


Also, based on position from the ground the female has the greater mass

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (23/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/19)

This guy gets a divorce so he takes out a personal ad in the paper:

*Wanted* :
New wife - must be a good cook, love sex, and own a bass boat. Send picture of boat.

.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (23/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/19)

South African teamwork..
.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/19)

For all the IT boffins

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (23/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (24/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (24/2/19)

*The Perfect Wife*
- a big boobed nymphomaniac that doesn't talk much and owns a liquor (and a vape) store

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (24/2/19)

ddk1979 said:


> *The Perfect Wife*
> - a big boobed nymphomaniac that doesn't talk much and owns a liquor (and a vape) store
> 
> .



*The Perfect Husband*
Brings me coffee and coffee juice in bed every morning
Makes his own superb coffee juice
Builds (mods) - or anything else that is required
An expert pooper-scooper

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## GregF (24/2/19)

Hooked said:


> *The Perfect Husband*
> Brings me coffee and coffee juice in bed every morning
> Makes his own superb coffee juice
> Builds (mods) - or anything else that is required
> An expert pooper-scooper


I can do all that but I still don't think it will make me the perfect husband
The pooper-scooper does have me worried though.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (25/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (25/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (25/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (26/2/19)

Hooked said:


> *The Perfect Husband*
> Brings me coffee and coffee juice in bed every morning
> Makes his own superb coffee juice
> Builds (mods) - or anything else that is required
> An expert pooper-scooper


That's the easiest list if ever I saw one. 
What's the pay like?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (26/2/19)

Christos said:


> That's the easiest list if ever I saw one.
> What's the pay like?



Depends on the quality of the coffee juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (26/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (26/2/19)

Hooked said:


> Depends on the quality of the coffee juice


I come with my own coffee machine if that helps?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/2/19)

old but good:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (26/2/19)

Christos said:


> I come with my own coffee machine if that helps?



No help at all - I already have one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (27/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (27/2/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (27/2/19)

Or actor in my case

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/19)

last one tonight...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (27/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (27/2/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/19)

Sex is great... but have you ever finally removed a popcorn kernel from your gums after 10 hours?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (28/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Saintjie (28/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (28/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Saintjie (28/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (28/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (1/3/19)

A friend who does cheap fittings

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/19)

nice comeback.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)

Die grap werk net in afrikaans

My bakkie is gister by die werk gesteel.
Dit is 'n rooi Tupperware bakkie met'n wit deksel,
Daar was 3 ham en kaas broodjies in .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (2/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (2/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/19)

.
This kid was so hungry he decided to get some from the source.
I just hope that's a cow and not a bull




.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/19)

.
When the batteries in your mod are dead and you don't have any spares.





.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (3/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (3/3/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 159598


LOL!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)

life ...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)

This is hilarious !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (4/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Saintjie (4/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Saintjie (4/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (5/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 159706


Agh s#!t, another gay pickup line...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (5/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (5/3/19)

Saintjie said:


> View attachment 159698


Hi Breadley, nice to eat you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/19)

a ''good night'' last one...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/19)

I found Nemo!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (6/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Asterix (6/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (6/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## acorn (7/3/19)

The "My F*K Marelize" is escalating on the Web... Cups/ T-shirts also available 





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

Only in South Africa




.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

Only in South Africa







Not sure if the bakkie is the limo, but the "_includes half a chicken_" is a classic.

.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

Only in South Africa




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

Only in South Africa





.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

Only in South Africa ... 





.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

Only in South Africa





.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/19)

Only in South Africa





.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (9/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)

Mmmm , think I need one of these...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (10/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## lesvaches (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (11/3/19)

He should have just tried vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (11/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (11/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/3/19)

Africa - this is why I live here

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (12/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160311



Maybe it's a pub, not an aquarium.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (12/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/19)

South African voters roll

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (13/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160446



Classic @MrGSmokeFree 
Had the tune ringing in my ear for a while...
haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (14/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160514


I* WANT* one of those!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Elmien (14/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (15/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160638



After only 7 shots? She's a light weight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)

@Hooked ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (15/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked ...



Love it, thanks @ARYANTO !

Seriously though, I don't drink much coffee - usually two mugs in the morning with my wake-'n-vape coffee juice.

My downfall is Red Bull (sugar free) and I don't care what anyone or any article says about it - if it gives me energy it has a dedicated place in my cupboard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (15/3/19)

Africa - this is why I live here.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Elmien (15/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Elmien (15/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Elmien (15/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (16/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/19)

guess it means ''across''

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

Welcome to Limpopo...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Welcome to Limpopo...
> View attachment 160799


weld-ons pharmacy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

No, I didn't post this in the wrong thread ... have laugh, feel good!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/19)

OUR future ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan (18/3/19)

New Jag

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)

MAYBE it can be done in swimming pools too??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Asterix (18/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Willyza (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (19/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Saintjie (19/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (19/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 161072



Apparently the "k" should also be pronounced as a "d".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (20/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 161108

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (20/3/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 161155


Eskom is trying to vape a 0.02Ohm build on a 30Q battery.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 161222


And that’s how the fight started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (21/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 161222


News headline ”Body of man found, hands and penis missing- Police suspects it's a muti killing”

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)

WHATS APP:
Eskom was founded in 1923 and delivered power w/ o loadshedding , until 1995...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 161222

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)

@Lesvaches

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160944


JUST FOR FUN :
It translates to ...flooring sanding machine rental

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 161231


Hahahaha brilliant!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/19)

and wishI did'nt , now I cant find a lighter to light my candles ...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (22/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## The_Fran (22/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (22/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 161312


Yuck. Whisky is better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/3/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (22/3/19)

And at the airport - casts new meaning on duty-free!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/19)

Observations...
1 People with enough power to make ice is the next instant millionaires
2 car manufacturers must change to mass generator manufacturing
3 if you don't have a Weber you are fxxxed
4 Mom used to say '' be home before the streetlights come on'' what now?
5 If you don't have a gennie and KFC does'nt have 1 , you are going to bed hungry.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/19)

I think this happened to our power...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



When I grow up I want to be older...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/19)

WINNER !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## lesvaches (24/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (24/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (25/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 161565
> View attachment 161566
> View attachment 161567


whahahahah!1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (25/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (25/3/19)

Saintjie said:


> View attachment 161588


you forgot to mention apple update circa ad steve jobs

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (26/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (26/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/19)

Love these old cartoon postcards , you could get it at THE LIDO on the beachfront in DURBAN..
.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (27/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 161909


SPCA is an option

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/3/19)

When you had dinner with your Indian friends.....

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/19)

GEEN KOMMENTAAR

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)

TRUE VAPING DEDICATION

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (31/3/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (31/3/19)

@Room Fogger - just for you!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Saintjie (1/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


What a Dad joke of note. Love it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


That is so original

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (1/4/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Saintjie (1/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Saintjie (1/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Saintjie (1/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (2/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (2/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (2/4/19)

In Togo, to be able to divorce, first you must go to your mother-in-law and explain your reasons so you can receive her approval. That’s why Togo today has a 0% divorce rate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (2/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 162529


x direction !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (3/4/19)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Saintjie (5/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Asterix (5/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)

@Hooked -just for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)

I feel like that once a week .......now I know need at least a CORE i7

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)

FINAL REVENGE.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)

@Elmien - your friday special

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Elmien (5/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Elmien - your friday special



So that is why everyone is staring....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)

Elmien said:


> So that is why everyone is staring....


not staring .._*admiring*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (5/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked -just for you



@ARYANTO Cute - but I don't understand why it's for me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)

Saintjie said:


> View attachment 162756



@Saintjie This isn't funny - it's nasty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)

*Security guard*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (6/4/19)

Hooked said:


> *Security guard*
> 
> View attachment 162848


prison warden

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (6/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (6/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @Saintjie This isn't funny - it's nasty!



Yeah, it's nasty, but it's still funny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO Cute - but I don't understand why it's for me?


The way you kloek and cackle over us long [and not so long] time members-
Wrap the rain , care for pain ,and ''LISTEN ,LEARN OR GET ROASTED'

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)

only in S.a.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> The way you kloek and cackle over us long [and not so long] time members-
> Wrap the rain , care for pain ,and ''LISTEN ,LEARN OR GET ROASTED'



@ARYANTO Oh my word, do I do that???? Feeling hen-pecked, are you?


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (8/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



And they still don't get it right........d.......; hehehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

zadiac said:


> And they still don't get it right........d.......; hehehe



"Naught Bru, they speak it Lekker hey!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (8/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "Naught Bru, they speak it Lekker hey!"



Yah, they speak it very deliciously!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CTRiaan (8/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (8/4/19)

Its on the internet so it must be true....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (9/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 163093


And that must be chapter one

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)

Norman Anderson said:


> And that must be chapter one


I think it is the foreword in the book.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

Marelize safely back from the Argus

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Drikusw (9/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (9/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Elmien (9/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Elmien (9/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

*Watch: US man steals chainsaw by stuffing it in his pants!*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1726601...saw-by-stuffing-it-in-his-pants?cid=s-1154638

In the age of CCTV, some bizarre things get caught on camera. One of those things is this guy – who shoved an entire chainsaw down his pants!
The owner of RG Equipment in Fresno, California, shared the video online as a way to help catch the thief. However, the video has since gone viral as people around the world gasp at the man’s audacity.

Who would ever think of fitting an entire chainsaw in your pants, and then casually strolling out of the store?

Police are still looking for the suspect.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/4/19)

Hooked said:


> *Watch: US man steals chainsaw by stuffing it in his pants!*
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1726601...saw-by-stuffing-it-in-his-pants?cid=s-1154638
> 
> In the age of CCTV, some bizarre things get caught on camera. One of those things is this guy – who shoved an entire chainsaw down his pants!
> ...



i’ll see your chainsaw and raise you a tv

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (9/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 163093


i have only read the abridged version, “give her what she wants or else, even when she doesn’t know what that is, you should know”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (11/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Elmien (11/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (11/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (11/4/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 163423


Can confirm this as true.
Also, I can't refuse an opportunity to add more fuel to this fire

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (11/4/19)

1 more

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Elmien (12/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Elmien (12/4/19)

True story...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Elmien (12/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (12/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (12/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Saintjie (12/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (12/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/19)

vape juice ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (13/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (14/4/19)

Roadblock - photo by Stephen Terblanche

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (14/4/19)

St. Lucia

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (14/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (14/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (16/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GregF (16/4/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (16/4/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 163882



Maybe it was someone stranded on an island and out of food and decided to eat that no matter what and low and behold, he liked it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RoddieJ (16/4/19)

zadiac said:


> Maybe it was someone stranded on an island and out of food and decided to eat that no matter what and low and behold, he liked it!



Do you think that perhaps this person had some Tabasco while he was stranded, and decided to drown the snot before consuming...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (16/4/19)

RoddieJ said:


> Do you think that perhaps this person had some Tabasco while he was stranded, and decided to drown the snot before consuming...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't know. Wasn't there, but I'm sure he would have if he had some

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (16/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (17/4/19)

zadiac said:


> Don't know. Wasn't there, but I'm sure he would have if he had some


Think we can be sure he was French.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (17/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (17/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (17/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Turning one problem into two...

Not too clever

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (19/4/19)

Caravaning Africa-style!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 163919


Noooooooooo!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (19/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Saintjie (19/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (20/4/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (20/4/19)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk



That is just so true.......although, there was this one time I built a cannon...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (21/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 164254


I’m so going to try this at home!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (21/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked



Agree with that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Yeah tell me about it, I was visiting a friend and her eldest was still a toddler, pulled my shirt down to check my rack out. We never laughed so hard in our lives, even his dad was there. I think he's 18 or so now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (25/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (25/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/19)

JUST to wish you all a happy weekend/ Friday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/19)

GEEN KOMMENTAAR....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan (26/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)

The picture once again proves why this is the best vaping forum on net.Super cool profile pic @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 164687
> 
> The picture once again proves why this is the best vaping forum on net.Super cool profile pic @Dela Rey Steyn


LMFAO!!! Thats Epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (26/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 164687
> 
> The picture once again proves why this is the best vaping forum on net.Super cool profile pic @Dela Rey Steyn


This wins post of the month!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (26/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (27/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (27/4/19)

I think my toilet has developed a drinking problem. I’m really struggling to flush my empty beer cans lately.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/19)

I know this is a joke but I really really need this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Room Fogger


Eina, ja . No further comment, but they are going to choose my retirement home, so I’ll play nice!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (29/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (30/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


>




@ARYANTO 
This reminds me of something which happened in my town. There was a problem with the accounts at the vet - something didn't balance. For two days the vet and both receptionists tried to figure it out, to no avail. In walks Sam, the cleaner. He takes one look and immediately points out the problem.

Sam is a qualified accountant from Zimbabwe who is now the cleaner at the vet. Can you imagine doing this for a living when you're a qualified accountant? I think it's heartbreaking, yet he always has a smile on his face - because he has a job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (30/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 164904



@MrGSmokeFree It fascinates me how many redundant questions people ask. Here's another...




And another: 
X-friend: "Did you have your hair cut?" 
Me: "No, it just fell out while I was sleeping"

Doctor: "Are you alright?"
Me: "No. That's why I'm here."

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (30/4/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 165063



I saw one morning the damage a guinea fowl can do. Taxi was charging down a main road and a gf was running across when it got a fright and jumped. Smashed the windscreen, huge damage to the front of the taxi and side mirror ripped off. Really felt sorry for the bird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (30/4/19)

Adephi said:


> I saw one morning the damage a guinea fowl can do. Taxi was charging down a main road and a gf was running across when it got a fright and jumped. Smashed the windscreen, huge damage to the front of the taxi and side mirror ripped off. Really felt sorry for the bird.



I concur, but.........I do not feel sorry for them. They are most stupid animals in the universe. I would shoot the lot of them if I could. The damage they have caused on my Merc is soooo aggravating. I hate those birds with a passion, almost as much as I hate hadidas. I would like to catch a hadida and kill it with my bare hands.

Thanks.

I feel better now. Back to the whiskey....

PS: I just lost two mags and tyres today because of a pothole. Whiskey helps with the anger...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (30/4/19)

Adephi said:


> I saw one morning the damage a guinea fowl can do. Taxi was charging down a main road and a gf was running across when it got a fright and jumped. Smashed the windscreen, huge damage to the front of the taxi and side mirror ripped off. Really felt sorry for the bird.



Agree in feeling sorry for the bird. If that's the damage it did to the car, I'd be surprised if the poor guinea fowl survived.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (1/5/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (1/5/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)




----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)

I want a team like this..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (1/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


i’m sure by now she won enough.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Asterix (1/5/19)

ledgrowlightscoza said:


> LOL


BYE

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## acorn (1/5/19)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (1/5/19)

Africa - This is why I live here...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (2/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Asterix (2/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (3/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (3/5/19)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

Africa - this is why I live here

"Most people seem to believe that the name BMW is that of a prestigious luxury German motor car. Not so. Here's the genuine and original BMW, seen at Spioenkop Dam several years ago. That's right: Braai Met Wiele."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/5/19)

Got to love Dad jokes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (3/5/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (3/5/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 165253



Classic @Asterix !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Looks more like it's been (bean) soup to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

*Trevor Noah reacts to SA sexy accent ranking*
https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/trevor-noah-reacts-to-sa-sexy-accent-ranking

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

Hooked said:


> *Trevor Noah reacts to SA sexy accent ranking*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/trevor-noah-reacts-to-sa-sexy-accent-ranking





My comment:
SA accent in 2nd place - that's why I've posted it in this thread.

Which accent do *you* think is sexy ( it doesn't have to be one from the list above)?

I think the Irish accent is absolutely irrestible!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/19)

*Did you know that today is*


​World Laughter Day was created in 1998 by Dr. Madan Kataria, founder of the worldwide Laughter Yoga movement.[2] Dr. Kataria, a family doctor in India, was inspired to start the Laughter Yoga movement in part by the facial feedback hypothesis, which postulates that a person's facial expressions can have an effect on their emotions.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Laughter_Day

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (5/5/19)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/19)

They should use these at all the voting stations

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)

This might be me...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (6/5/19)

Thomething wrong with thothe floorth?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Norman Anderson (6/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Wise desision

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (6/5/19)

A little girl was sitting at the side of the road with a box with 5 little kittens in it.

Zuma walks by and asks: "What kind of kittens are those?"
The little girl answers: "ANC kittens"

The next day Zuma is back with a TV crew and asks the little girl again: "What kind of kittens are those?"
The little girl answers: "DA kittens"

Zuma: "But yesterday you said they were ANC kittens!"

Little girl: "Yes, but today they opened their eyes!"

Tadum.....tssssss

(Someone actually sent me this in Afrikaans and I had to translate it. Don't know if it's still funny like this...lol)

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

Hooked said:


> *Trevor Noah reacts to SA sexy accent ranking*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/entertainment/trevor-noah-reacts-to-sa-sexy-accent-ranking





Doesn't matter which accent you have, so long as the chair matches.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

zadiac said:


> A little girl was sitting at the side of the road with a box with 5 little kittens in it.
> 
> Zuma walks by and asks: "What kind of kittens are those?"
> The little girl answers: "ANC kittens"
> ...



@zadiac It sure is!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 165455



@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (7/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn your pet got out.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (7/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 165794


LOL! this actually happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (7/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (7/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 165796



You forgot to @Dela Rey Steyn . 

Those little critters are up to something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/19)

zadiac said:


> Thomething wrong with thothe floorth?


Thirth floor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)

Adephi said:


> You forgot to @Dela Rey Steyn .
> 
> Those little critters are up to something.


Thank you for reminding me @Adephi  I will edit my post.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (8/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 165912



Lol, reminds me of the other day I was in Braamfontein with my wife for brunch
We were crossing the road and were waiting for these cars to move off then realized they were all double parked with no one in them. Lol

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (8/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (8/5/19)

I love Google's artwork and I often go to Google just to see the new one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (8/5/19)

Not a good day for Elections. In Cape Town it's raining cats and dogs - I know, because I nearly stepped into a poodle.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (9/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (9/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (10/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/19)

think most of us have 1?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (10/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 166121



Classic @lesvaches !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## lesvaches (10/5/19)

Silver said:


> Classic @lesvaches !!!


from wotofo feed. hilarious!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/5/19)

How's this for a camera phone?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (11/5/19)

Hooked said:


> How's this for a camera phone?
> 
> View attachment 166136


Stuck in selfie mode

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (11/5/19)

This is from FB. A woman played a prank on her husband by sending him to the shop with this shopping list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (12/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (12/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (12/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (12/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (13/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (13/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (13/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


That's a seahorse. Ain't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (14/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked (14/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/19)

Have you ever felt like saying this:

"I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it." - Groucho Marx

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (15/5/19)

Bottle opener

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos (15/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Bottle opener
> 
> View attachment 166603


It looks like a stick of dynamite at a quick glance.... 
With that said I present the "Anything Opener":

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (15/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (16/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Saintjie (16/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## cgs (16/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/19)

EVO-CELL-UTION

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (17/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 166712


That just cuts me up, lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (17/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (17/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## lesvaches (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 166749


 This is why @lesvaches

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (17/5/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 166770


Depends on the type of bishop?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/19)

Raindance said:


> Depends on the type of bishop?
> 
> Regards


Lol there is only one type of bishop in a chess game


----------



## lesvaches (17/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This is why @lesvaches
> View attachment 166759

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (20/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Just want to say a BIG thank you to @ARYANTO for all his great jokes he posts here in the Giggles thread.
You have put many smiles on my face

There are some days when I am tired and things just haven’t gone well on numerous fronts
Feeling not so good
And then I see a brilliant joke from @ARYANTO and it makes me chuckle and makes the day/night feel a bit lighter.
This has happened a few times, so thank you for that!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 12


----------



## Hooked (21/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (21/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Saintjie (21/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/5/19)

Saintjie said:


> View attachment 167016


Hahahaha brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (21/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Daai creepy het nou erenstige PTSD!

Groete

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (23/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (23/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Hooked



Love them - and I agree wholeheartedly with the first and the last one!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 166966



Me in supermarket behind the slow-strollers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (23/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (24/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 167233


How am I supposed to get my lithium intake now?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/19)

Christos said:


> How am I supposed to get my lithium intake now?


May I suggest you give your Samsung 21700 40T batteries a go they don't seem to have this warning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (24/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> May I suggest you give your Samsung 21700 40T batteries a go they don't seem to have this warning


Unfortunately those are required to assist with my nicotine intake.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (24/5/19)

Grade seven, best five years of my life!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (24/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (24/5/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 167302


Daar is mense wat in n tuna gesien wil word?!

Cheers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (24/5/19)

Raindance said:


> Daar is mense wat in n tuna gesien wil word?!
> 
> Cheers



Jy kry baie van daai in Blou Bul valley

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (24/5/19)

Mmmmm, mens het so iets nodig om jou huis na n nuwe staanplek te sleep.

Groete

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (25/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (25/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 167319



Phew!! I was a bit worried about the others, but it seems I only have schizophrenia. Thank God. Now I can tell all 2539 my friends living in my wardrobe that they are safe!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/19)

Think of ''ALIEN'' THE MOVIE ..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (26/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/19)

Should the words "Screams" and " scream" not be replaced with the word "Fart"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (28/5/19)

Fixed it

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (28/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Fixed it
> 
> View attachment 167555


If it looks stupid but it works, it's not stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (28/5/19)

Adephi said:


> If it looks stupid but it works, it's not stupid.


tell that to the guy with first degree electrical burns

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (28/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (28/5/19)

Adephi said:


> If it looks stupid but it works, it's not stupid.



which is why my home-repair box comprises a roll of masking tape and Sticks Like Shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (28/5/19)

Ladies and Gentlemen contributors to this thread, please do not judge the smiles you are spreading by the ratings you get. I feel guilty cos i know i should rate all these great posts yet for some reason i do not. Please keep them coming, appreciate each one of them. Thank you so much!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan (28/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (28/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/19)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/19)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/19)

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (29/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Fran (29/5/19)




----------



## The_Fran (29/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/19)




----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (29/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 167755



Lol @lesvaches , I can SO relate to that. Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/5/19)

Silver said:


> Lol @lesvaches , I can SO relate to that. Haha



*The never ending quest of trying to get the perfect angle and shot of our vape gear. People must think we are nuts. I've had some strange looks before. Lol*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

Babies, Dads and babies, etc.

Part 1




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

Part 2




.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

Part 3




.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/19)

Last one for today, more to follow ...

Part 4




.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Amir (30/5/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Last one for today, more to follow ...
> 
> Part 4
> 
> ...



I guess same rules apply when the wife isn’t around either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (30/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/19)

Part 5 : Mom vs Dad




.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/19)

Part 6





.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/19)

Part 7



.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (30/5/19)

Part 8




.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (30/5/19)

Jeez I’m guilty of almost all of the above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (30/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (31/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (31/5/19)

So creative!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## lesvaches (31/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (31/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/19)

And this is right on the nail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/19)

agree

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/19)

Friendzone Level : Infinity

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (31/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (1/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 167950


MAYBE 1 OR 2 FOR THE WIFE ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/19)

depressed Voopoo Drag nano- present a dud so i am p-offed -no jokes sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/6/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (3/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> depressed Voopoo Drag nano- present a dud so i am p-offed -no jokes sorry.



I saw your post on the Voopoo page @ARYANTO and I really hope that they replace it. Not good advertising for them, is it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

Part 9 : Dads out and about with the kids





.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

Part 10 : Dads out and about with the kids





.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)

Hooked said:


> I saw your post on the Voopoo page @ARYANTO and I really hope that they replace it. Not good advertising for them, is it?


That was why Sunday night's jokes disappeared , was really looking fwd to smoking my 1st nic salt but alas ...poor Yoric!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

Part 11 : Dads Multitasking





.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

Part 12 : Dads Multitasking





.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

Part 13 : Dads Multitasking





.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

Last one ... Part 14 : Dads Multitasking




.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)

@RainstormZA 
Username: Admin
Password: Admin

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/19)

lesvaches said:


> @RainstormZA
> Username: Admin
> Password: Admin
> View attachment 168274


Lol a lot of security holes in that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/19)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)

would like some of these ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## lesvaches (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (7/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (7/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (7/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 168732



Damn! ... I wouldn't wane be him


----------



## Hooked (9/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/19)

.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (9/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 168788


I could definitely use a pint!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (10/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (10/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (10/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (11/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (11/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 168922




Great way to stealth vape on a plane.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (12/6/19)

I'm sure some of these belong in the dirty lol's

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

*As it happened:*

"I was in the habit of sending her [one of his mistresses] a message at the start of the day," Packham told the court.

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...in-with-cops-rob-packham-tells-court-21425667

*And today:*
Packham was sentenced to 22 years.


*Packham's future:*




EDIT: I should have posted this in And so it was Writ, but never mind ... too lazy to change it now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (13/6/19)

And with that I'm calling it a day. The time is 04:25 and I'd better get some sleep.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/19)

@Hooked

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (13/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (13/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (14/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (14/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/19)

Dear Aging Pals :


Since Youngsters of Today have their Texting Codes ( *LOL*, *OMG*, *TTYL*, etc.) the Oldies decided not to be outdone by these kids, and now have developed our own codes too :


*ATD* - At the Doctor's

*BFF* - Best Friend's Funeral

*BTW* - Bring the Wheelchair

*BYOT* - Bring your own teeth

*FWIW* - Forgot Where I Was

*GGPBL* - Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low

*GHA* - Got Heartburn Again

*TFT* - Texting From Toilet.


Never Underestimate us we still rock!

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (15/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/19)

S.A. today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (16/6/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

HAPPY FATHERSDAY DADS!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/19)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Story of my life

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CTRiaan (17/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (17/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 169301



@Daniel I suppose this would be rated as a 5/10 in the Classifieds . 

Authentic or clone, @MrGSmokeFree?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (17/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (17/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)

Hooked said:


> @Daniel I suppose this would be rated as a 5/10 in the Classifieds .
> 
> Authentic or clone, @MrGSmokeFree?


 @Hooked it is 100% authentic it just needs a little work

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (17/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Hooked it is 100% authentic it just needs a little work


I own quite a few 100% authentic replicas.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## lesvaches (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (18/6/19)

Posted by Eleaf on FB

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## CTRiaan (18/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/6/19)

CTRiaan said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (19/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/19)

If Only...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (21/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (21/6/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (21/6/19)

wtf i’m hungry now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (22/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 170018



So this is where all the stolen laptops go?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (22/6/19)

Meanwhile in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Lol @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/6/19)

You know you're a vaper when you wonder why someone would use a One Shot on their garage door - and you wonder what flavour it was.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (22/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Oh my gosh, I can't tell you how many my Mom said that to me - but we never had texting in those days!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (23/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 170018



Should be in the And so it was Writ thread!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (23/6/19)

*Yoga Day: Thousands of Indians celebrate the day*

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-48716520

Indians across the country celebrated the fifth international yoga day on Friday ... And the event attracted all kinds of participants - even the dog unit of the Indian army! ... T They practised what they called yoga, doga and hoga.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (24/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (25/6/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spongebob (25/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


What's the joke

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## lesvaches (25/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/6/19)

Spongebob said:


> What's the joke



I didn't get the joke either!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spongebob (25/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't get the joke either!


So its not just me 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/19)

Spongebob said:


> What's the joke
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


She could'nt get her bra on , so look where the grocer is staring ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Asterix (26/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


 Same applies to Pringles.... maybe less bread and more crust!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (27/6/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (28/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 170649


I have one of those I use when camping and it works a treat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (29/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (29/6/19)




----------



## MRHarris1 (29/6/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (29/6/19)

Every South African should have one of these...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/7/19)

Luckily I pack my own lunch....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (1/7/19)

I don't pack lunch. I can't eat anything that's been sitting for a while. Has to be fresh. I'm weird that way.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (1/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 170866


Concrete fried chicken?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (1/7/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Concrete fried chicken?



Nope. Concrete flatty. Ek moer hom plat as hy my stoep so opf*k

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (2/7/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

zadiac said:


> I don't pack lunch. I can't eat anything that's been sitting for a while. Has to be fresh. I'm weird that way.



@zadiac Then you need to go to any small town in China, where you can choose which chicken you want from the ones hopping around on the pavement and wait while they chop its head off for you. Or choose your fish from the ones swimming around in a big tub, also on the pavement. But you'd have to be up pretty early, because these are the morning markets, held from about 5 - 6.30.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (3/7/19)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/7/19)

acorn said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dis niks, ek kak ys briquettes

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/19)

Two beggars in London


Ali and Habib are beggars.
They beg in different areas of London ...

Habib begs just as long as Ali does, but only collects £2 to £3 every day.

Ali brings home a suitcase FULL of £10 notes, drives a Mercedes, lives in a mortgage-free house and has a lot of money to spend.

Habib asks Ali :-
'I work just as long and hard as you do but how is it that you bring home a suitcase full of £10 notes every day?'

Ali says, 'Look at your sign, what does it say'?

Habib's sign reads
'I have no work, a wife and 6 kids to support'.

Ali says No wonder you only get £2- £3

Habib says... 'So what does your sign say'?

Ali shows Habib his sign....

It reads,

'I only need another £10 to move back to Pakistan'.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (5/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 171295



Classic @MrGSmokeFree !
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (5/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



@BumbleBee here's a tip for VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/7/19)

The latest mobile phone

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (5/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


I agree, Dubai airport requires you to take your shoes off to put through X-ray security

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/7/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I agree, Dubai airport requires you to take your shoes off to put through X-ray security



And so does Nigerian airports (sometimes)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And so does Nigerian airports (sometimes)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Imagine @RenaldoRheeder stark naked going through airport security

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 171473



Who else loves backgammon? I used to play online every day, but haven't had time lately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/7/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Imagine @RenaldoRheeder stark naked going through airport security



I had a knee operation a few years back at the hight of my traveling career through Africa. I had to wear a special leg brace under my pants. None of my colleagues wanted to travel with me, because it always created a commotion at airport security. They often wanted me to "take of my leg" at the scanners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

*IT'S WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY TODAY, 7 JULY - ENJOY!!*
*

*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (7/7/19)

Hooked said:


> *IT'S WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY TODAY, 7 JULY - ENJOY!!*
> *
> View attachment 171477
> *


isn't there a chocolate festival somewhere today in CT?


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> isn't there a chocolate festival somewhere today in CT?



@lesvaches There's one from 31 Aug - 1 Sept

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @lesvaches There's one from 31 Aug - 1 Sept


if it's in stellenbosch then that's probably it, thank you @Hooked.


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (9/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (9/7/19)

CTRiaan said:


>



Yup. I was that one kid....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/7/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (10/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/7/19)

Landbouweekblad - " 'n boer maak 'n plan"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (11/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (11/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (12/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (12/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (12/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (12/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (12/7/19)

CTRiaan said:


>



Why didn't I think of this when I was driving a car without aircon back in the day?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (12/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (12/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (12/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (13/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (14/7/19)

CTRiaan said:


>



Great for vapers!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (14/7/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (14/7/19)

Saw this today on FB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (14/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (14/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (15/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (16/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 172293



Make me drunk and I'll show ya!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (16/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## JurgensSt (16/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (16/7/19)

JurgensSt said:


>



What a filthy thing to do! Shame on you!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (16/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (17/7/19)

Selfie Stick

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/19)

.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (19/7/19)

Friday!! Groovy baby!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/7/19)

Another selfie stick ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (19/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Its called Microsoft...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn (20/7/19)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (21/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (21/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (22/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (23/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (23/7/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## acorn (23/7/19)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (23/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (25/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 172995



Nope, out of idiots. Anyone who goes in there and doesn't see that setup, is either blind or an idiot. If it's hidden better, then it will be a cool prank. I would see that the moment I step in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/7/19)

zadiac said:


> Nope, out of idiots. Anyone who goes in there and doesn't see that setup, is either blind or an idiot. If it's hidden better, then it will be a cool prank. I would see that the moment I step in there.


But would be a nice way to drown the music that's going to follow. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


>




*Thank you @ARYANTO!*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (26/7/19)

Debit orders

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/19)

@Hooked ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/19)

Ritz is ''salty cracks'' overseas...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (26/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (27/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Request? You mean DEMAND!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (28/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/19)

Only in S.A.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/19)

NO COMMENT...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (30/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (30/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (30/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/19)

TODAY ON MY BROADBAND *+ We want to pay a flat rate of R100 per month for electricity – Soweto residents*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (31/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (31/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Only in S.A.



@ARYANTO is this for real???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (1/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> TODAY ON MY BROADBAND *+ We want to pay a flat rate of R100 per month for electricity – Soweto residents*



This certainly does belong in Giggles @ARYANTO !
I want to pay a flat rate for everything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/19)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/19)

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/19)

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/19)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (3/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/19)

FAMOUS last words....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deon Botes (5/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (6/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (7/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (7/8/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 174070


This doesn't belong in the jokes. This is fact.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (7/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (7/8/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 174160


It’s called thinking out of the box OK! You’re just jealous!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/8/19)

Raindance said:


> It’s called thinking out of the box OK! You’re just jealous!
> 
> Regards


Maybe, but that is going to be a bloody HOT box with the current setup. Then again, maybe it’s for winter?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StephenE (8/8/19)

Probably an old one. Unfortunately it has been working for me recently!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StephenE (8/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (9/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (9/8/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 174266


That only results in pendulous testis and has no effect on the targeted member at all. Ask any guy over 50.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (9/8/19)

Comfort is always my priority, particulary with this icy, windy, rainy winter which we've been having (the coldest winter in Cape Town for years!) . So I decided to buy a onesie. I've always wanted a onesie. It's not the sexiest of garments, but my dog doesn't mind. She wanted one too!

I ordered two from Takealot and I couldn't wait for them to arrive. What I didn't see was that they're *Unicorn* onesies (for adults !!) and I just saw the picture of the front. I didn't zoom in to the back. 

This is what I thought I was getting:



This is what I got:




A Unicorn onesie - complete with tail. Seriously??? Do you mean to tell me that adults wear Unicorn onesies??? And there are many on Takealot's site (onesies, not adults).

I think I'll wear it to VapeCon.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 174328
> 
> 
> Comfort is always my priority, particulary with this icy, windy, rainy winter which we've been having (the coldest winter in Cape Town for years!) . So I decided to buy a onesie. I've always wanted a onesie. It's not the sexiest of garments, but my dog doesn't mind. She wanted one too!
> ...


You just made my evening!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (9/8/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 174328
> 
> 
> Comfort is always my priority, particulary with this icy, windy, rainy winter which we've been having (the coldest winter in Cape Town for years!) . So I decided to buy a onesie. I've always wanted a onesie. It's not the sexiest of garments, but my dog doesn't mind. She wanted one too!
> ...



Will make perfect cosplay for comic con.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (10/8/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 174328
> 
> 
> Comfort is always my priority, particulary with this icy, windy, rainy winter which we've been having (the coldest winter in Cape Town for years!) . So I decided to buy a onesie. I've always wanted a onesie. It's not the sexiest of garments, but my dog doesn't mind. She wanted one too!
> ...


ROFLMO! Thanks @Hooked made my morning! LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (10/8/19)

Hooked said:


> I think I'll wear it to VapeCon.



I'll drag myself to VapeCon by the neck just to see that!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (10/8/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 174181


This give a whole new meaning to when your mom or dad would say "stop your crying or I'll give you something to cry about"

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/19)

Apologies to ''sensitive'' members who don't have kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (10/8/19)

Took me a while to get this one. @Hooked might just get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/8/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 174364
> 
> Took me a while to get this one. @Hooked might just get it.



Nope, I don't get it @Adephi. Please tell me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (10/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Nope, I don't get it @Adephi. Please tell me!



Another name for a church bench is a "pew". 

Next time I go to church I have an excuse to make pew-pew noises

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (11/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (11/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (11/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (11/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/19)

For every one that grew up with MAD magazine ...

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/19)

Very true , had a red one with a radio!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/19)

Any one remember these dudes ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (15/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (15/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (16/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (16/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Any one remember these dudes ?




This would be great in the Childhood thread @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/8/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 174947



Oh WOW love this car!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (18/8/19)

Isn't this gorgeous?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (18/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## lesvaches (18/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (19/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/19)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (21/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (21/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (21/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (21/8/19)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (21/8/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 175513



@lesvaches I came second in a race - but there were only two of us running. Seriously. It was awful, because the other girl had finished ages ago and I was still huffing and puffing my way to the end, with everyone watching and waiting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (22/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (22/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (22/8/19)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (23/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (23/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (23/8/19)

Good walls make good neighbours

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (23/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/19)

NO Offence

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir (23/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> NO Offence



None taken lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (24/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/19)

Cool insult...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (24/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (25/8/19)

*Photo by Heaven Gifts*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 175859
> 
> *Photo by Heaven Gifts*


@Hooked this pic explains alot about me because I vape 18mg tobacco juice. No further words needed.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/19)

Internet too slow to even post a joke .../sorry , so much for fiber being the best.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/19)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

No, a helicopter crash isn't funny at all - but the fact that it was posted on the Report a Driver FB page is!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (28/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (28/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (28/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (29/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (29/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (29/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (30/8/19)

It's not inside, it's on top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/19)

Seeing that someone does
not like skeletons , here is a whole coffin full...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (30/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (31/8/19)

Yoga Day

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (31/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)

That's me today after VC19...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (1/9/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (2/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SparkySA (2/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (3/9/19)

IMO this is much better without the sound!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (3/9/19)

Hooked said:


> IMO this is much better without the sound!




Well, that is probably the most irritating video I've ever seen. The scenes are funny, but that little shit that did the voice over should be shot.....like NOW!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)

...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Crap that's funny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (4/9/19)

Every vaper in Gauteng after Vapecon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (4/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (4/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



@ARYANTO 
*Who remembers that childhood song:*
On top of spaghetti
All covered in cheese
I lost my poor meatball
When somebody sneezed.

Bet you can't finish it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

Post-VapeCon

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)

CTRiaan said:


>


,,Erm...what juice you going to use ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wesley (4/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ,,Erm...what juice you going to use ?



All of it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (4/9/19)

Hooked said:


> On top of spaghetti
> All covered in cheese
> I lost my poor meatball
> When somebody sneezed.


“But i did not worry
And cry i did not
For where once was my meatball
I now had some snot!’

Am i right?

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

Raindance said:


> “But i did not worry
> And cry i did not
> For where once was my meatball
> I now had some snot!’
> ...



@Raindance It's not the version which I know. Let's see if there are more replies before I post mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Arthster (6/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (6/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (8/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CTRiaan (8/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## SparkySA (9/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Wesley (9/9/19)

SparkySA said:


>




Looks like he got a dry hit from Satan himself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/19)

@Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA (10/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177261


I wanna go that way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (10/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177261


Oh no! Pinocchio died?!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (10/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177258



I have one question: Why were they carrying jet fuel in the first place?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (10/9/19)

zadiac said:


> I have one question: Why were they carrying jet fuel in the first place?


Elementary my dear @zadiac , they were obviously drinking it.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/19)

zadiac said:


> I have one question: Why were they carrying jet fuel in the first place?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (10/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177267



Thanks @MrGSmokeFree, but this raises another question: Why are firemen *able* to pump jet fuel in the fire truck in the first place? 

So the powers that be decided: "Hmmm......let's give the fire brigade the ability to pump jet fuel into the fire truck.....you know......just in case..."

I mean, they're only supposed to *put out* fires, not increase them.... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (10/9/19)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @MrGSmokeFree, but this raises another question: Why are firemen *able* to pump jet fuel in the fire truck in the first place?
> 
> So the powers that be decided: "Hmmm......let's give the fire brigade the ability to pump jet fuel into the fire truck.....you know......just in case..."
> 
> I mean, they're only supposed to *put out* fires, not increase them.... lol



Maybe its a poor airport, so they have to use the firetruck as a petrol truck when there aint fires, got mixed up what was in the truck? and boom!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (10/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Maybe its a poor airport, so they have to use the firetruck as a petrol truck when there aint fires, got mixed up what was in the truck? and boom!



Makes sense......hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (10/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Maybe its a poor airport, so they have to use the firetruck as a petrol truck when there aint fires, got mixed up what was in the truck? and boom!


Next up, airliner hits the deck after being refueled with water....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (11/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (12/9/19)

Ek dink die is oulik

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (12/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


And play with kiddies

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)

Read on FB, Nothing is more scary than a dutchman saying ''Luister nou fxkken mooi vir my...''

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (12/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Read on FB, Nothing is more scary than a dutchman saying ''Luister nou fxkken mooi vir my...''



Obviously the poster on FB has no idea what the difference between an Afrikaans man and a Dutchman is. A dutchman would have said: "
Luister nu verdomd aardig naar me."

Hate it when English folk call us Afrikaans people "Dutchman".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/9/19)

zadiac said:


> Obviously the poster on FB has no idea what the difference between an Afrikaans man and a Dutchman is. A dutchman would have said: "
> Luister nu verdomd aardig naar me."
> 
> Hate it when English folk call us Afrikaans people "Dutchman".


not even to mention how many afrikaaners are flemish and no where near dutch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/19)

Looking for trouble...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/19)

Monday mornings...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/19)

FACT.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ibanez (15/9/19)

https://pics.me.me/why-the-****-is-anal-bleaching-not-called-changing-your-4232000.png


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (15/9/19)

ibanez said:


> https://pics.me.me/why-the-****-is-anal-bleaching-not-called-changing-your-4232000.png
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Something wrong with the link

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)

ATT:
Rowan Francis

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177544


Get that person a TOE truck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 177621


Or if your home alone 

There is no hetrosexual way to eat a banana in a male prison

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CTRiaan (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (17/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (17/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (18/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/19)

lesvaches said:


>



Ummm is it just me? But does this girl not remind you guys of the Wayans brothers characters in the movie White Chicks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/19)

Feasible ...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (18/9/19)

lesvaches said:


>




@lesvaches I don't know why you posted this in Giggles? I know a lot of people laugh at Zophie, but quite frankly THIS video is excellent. It really brings the real story to the man on the street who, unlike we on the forum, read many articles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (18/9/19)

A truer word hath never been spoken!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (18/9/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 178075
> 
> 
> A truer word hath never been spoken!!


Add a bit of salt, some tomato sauce and a liberal wallop of Bushman's Hot As Hell and you have the beginnings of a religion right there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

True?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @lesvaches I don't know why you posted this in Giggles? I know a lot of people laugh at Zophie, but quite frankly THIS video is excellent. It really brings the real story to the man on the street who, unlike we on the forum, read many articles.


still though it’s funny, when you loose your humor you’ve lost the fight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 178118


Seems safe

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CTRiaan (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## camie (19/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (19/9/19)

camie said:


> View attachment 178149


Have to notice this cop knows his juice!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (19/9/19)

.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SparkySA (19/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA (20/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 178118


@StompieZA doen 'n review op die oukie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (20/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> View attachment 178186

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/19)

Some good word play

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/19)

Look at Father's picture on the wall...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (20/9/19)

GET YOURS NOW! LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)

TEEN VAPING EPIDEMIC...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)

Next up BABY VAPING EPIDEMIC

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA (21/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Next up BABY VAPING EPIDEMIC


Review Hom @StompieZA,,, review hom boeta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (21/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (22/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)

more factual than funny...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)

@SparkySA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (22/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (22/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (22/9/19)




----------



## SparkySA (22/9/19)

when someone says i-stick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (22/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> View attachment 178327
> when someone says i-stick


Or when I get out of the shower

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (22/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)

Sunday night special...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

...mine too after Vapecon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

@Hooked ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/19)

I wonder if Rob is going ice fishing on his arctic trip ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## SparkySA (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Mr. B (25/9/19)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (25/9/19)

@Bumblebabe @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/19)

Really like this ...[no offense anybody]

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/19)

Can relate, x100

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (26/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 178849


I wonder if that pipe is MTL or DL ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B (28/9/19)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (28/9/19)

8

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/19)

The reason Shrek 5 movie was never made.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (29/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (29/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (29/9/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 178999


All set for a day at the beach? @Faiyaz Cheulkar?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (30/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (1/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (1/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (1/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (2/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (4/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/19)

.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (4/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (5/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (5/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (5/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (5/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (6/10/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SparkySA (7/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## SparkySA (7/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (7/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> View attachment 179756


Well, you are not invited to the next braai

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (8/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (8/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (8/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (8/10/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (8/10/19)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk



This man deserves a steak and a whiskey and a high five!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Drikusw (9/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (9/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (9/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (10/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/19)

Satirical Evolution...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (11/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


My dad used to own a Black & Pecker like that.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (11/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (11/10/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179467



Classic @MrGSmokeFree 
I was up the other night with the baby from midnight till 4am - so this rings a loud bell in my mind.
Lol

Except the only difference in my case was that it was me and not my wife. I was giving her a much needed break that night and got unlucky..... lol...

Needless to say the following day was a bit hazy....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (11/10/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 179873


This man's wife appears to have a penis....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (12/10/19)

2 1 3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (12/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (12/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (12/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (13/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (14/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (15/10/19)

*NEW YORK


*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/19)

...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (16/10/19)

Why kids shouldn't vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (18/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (18/10/19)

Hooked said:


>



The bearded man that gives the thumbs up and says “nice”  
Where can I acquire such a horn?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (18/10/19)

Christos said:


> The bearded man that gives the thumbs up and says “nice”
> Where can I acquire such a horn?


Lets do a group buy when you find out!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (18/10/19)

Raindance said:


> Lets do a group buy when you find out!
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/10/19)

Christos said:


> The bearded man that gives the thumbs up and says “nice”
> Where can I acquire such a horn?



amazon.com/Zento-Deals-Trumpet-Compressor-Powerful/dp/B01LX0SPPM?creativeASIN=B01LX0SPPM&linkCode=w61&imprToken=pyieVcG.TIcohK1mTN8SCA&slotNum=0&tag=zohadviceblogger-20

I am pretty sure its illegal to use one in the city

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (18/10/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 180600


I want to clear the road ahead not just wake it up.


Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (18/10/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am pretty sure its illegal to use one in the city



I’m sure it will be fine on presenting my drivers license.
Let me present you with my license....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (18/10/19)

So this will be my comeback from now on...

Wild stranger: "You know vaping can kill you."

Me: "So does speaking to strangers"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (18/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (18/10/19)

Raindance said:


> I want to clear the road ahead not just wake it up.
> View attachment 180609
> 
> Regards


This is a little past my comfort level. I want to remain conspicuous

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/10/19)

I have a 3 phase air horn that came of a fire engine lying about somewhere, must look for it again, lots of fun!  Blew a traffic cop right off his bike one New Year’s Eve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/10/19)

I fell off my chair a couple of times 
https://www.msn.com/en-za/news/nati...erview/ar-AAJ6npw?li=BBqfP3n&ocid=mailsignout

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SparkySA (22/10/19)

for all you nerds like me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (22/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (22/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/19)

This is for @Hooked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (23/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Hemorrhoid fairy needs to be introduced to vaping

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (23/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (23/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is for @Hooked
> View attachment 181044



Couldn't agree more @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (24/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (24/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (24/10/19)

Joke of the year

Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CashKat88 (24/10/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (24/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (24/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (24/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (25/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (25/10/19)

This curly fry is running at 0.20 ohms





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (25/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (25/10/19)

Since we are not allowed to drink water anymore..

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/19)

Like a Boss !

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (26/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (26/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/19)

Familiar with this ?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (26/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (26/10/19)

Oops..

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)

INNOVATIVE...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (27/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (27/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hein (28/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (28/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/19)

Mine only say ''goodbye''

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (29/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (29/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (29/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (29/10/19)

CTRiaan said:


> View attachment 181482



Man admitted to ER with serious head wounds in 3.....2.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (30/10/19)

And 


MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 181544


You of course also realize that that is going to have a place of honor at the MIL’s house where everyone can see it the moment they enter  and everyone is going to think it’s for bragging rights ne!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ibanez (30/10/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (30/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> And
> 
> You of course also realize that that is going to have a place of honor at the MIL’s house where everyone can see it the moment they enter  and everyone is going to think it’s for bragging rights ne!



That left hand hanging though......really doesn't look like a left hand (on the sculpture, that is...)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/19)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked



Love it, thanks @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/19)

Hein said:


> View attachment 181426



That's a good one, @Hein! We have a thread for funny things which have been written so if you find anymore funnies I would love to see them in that thread. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/and-so-it-was-writ.t47676/page-31

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (30/10/19)

How to to ruin classic art

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (30/10/19)

N.B. The text is part of the pic - I didn't write it, so not my spelling mistake!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (31/10/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 181613
> 
> 
> N.B. The text is part of the pic - I didn't write it, so not my spelling mistake!



Who else read that meme now more than 3 times to spot the spelling mistake?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (31/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (31/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (31/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (31/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (31/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/19)

Happy Halloween folks !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (31/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (1/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (1/11/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 181759



He obviously hasn't been to Thailand yet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)

I think that's me ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (2/11/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (2/11/19)

Take A Lot had a promotion where they'd give your money back if you bought a TV for the world cup, provided SA won. The marketing department is busy looking for employment.

"*Takealot could lose R3,8 million if the Springboks win on Saturday – but it’ll make 346 people who bought new TVs very very happy.*"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (2/11/19)

Sorry England






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## acorn (2/11/19)

.








Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (4/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 181931



Probably just a starter portion - it looks like a light meal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 181931


OK , I'll take one lava lamp with fries please ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (5/11/19)

Truth

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## GregF (5/11/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/11/19)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk



Now thats my kind of party

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (5/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (6/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (6/11/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 182220


I find this a little blasphemous 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (6/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (6/11/19)

Spongebob said:


> I find this a little blasphemous
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Oh come on! Look at the humour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (7/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Oh come on! Look at the humour!


I have never found Christianity to be humorous 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 182342



Yummy Banting breakfast!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (10/11/19)

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (10/11/19)

And they ended up becoming a small band called The Beatles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (10/11/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (10/11/19)

Adephi said:


> And they ended up becoming a small band called The Beatles
> 
> View attachment 182488


Catholic school will do that to you...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (10/11/19)

Maybe do this with vape juice and completely mess up the system

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (12/11/19)

You can feel that slap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (12/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (12/11/19)

DIY help required please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (13/11/19)

Adephi said:


> You can feel that slap




Dit was 'n seksuele klap. Die Afrikaanse ouens weet wat ek bedoel......lmfao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (13/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (14/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (14/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (15/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (15/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (16/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 182859


Sounds very South African....


----------



## Hooked (16/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Sounds very South African....



@ARYANTO Sure does! It's only the fact that it's on the right-hand side of the road that shows that it's not. Although it could be a one-way..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/19)

This is for all the Ridley Scott / Alien fans ,who can ever forget this scene ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (18/11/19)

Would be awesome to take Tequila shots at work and when they freak out just show them my prescription and be like a bottle a day keeps the doctor away





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (19/11/19)

*

*

*TODAY IS WORLD TOILET DAY*

and we should all feel thankful that we have toilets - especially sit-down ones, 
compared to the squat-toilets found in Asia. My knees are particularly grateful!!

Now, let's settle the argument once and for all.





​

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (19/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 183155



But how appropriate that you should post a toilet pic today of all days @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (19/11/19)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 183162
> *
> 
> ...


It is obvious that Mr. Wheeler did not own any cats.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/19)

Hooked said:


> But how appropriate that you should post a toilet pic today of all days @MrGSmokeFree !


Agree @Hooked and wanted to take a swim in the toilet in celebration of world toilet day but someone spoiled my plan with the sticker.

I have a feeling it was my wife she knows I like to celebrate special days

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (19/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Agree @Hooked and wanted to take a swim in the toilet in celebration of world toilet day but someone spoiled my plan with the sticker.
> 
> I have a feeling it was my wife she knows I like to celebrate special days


C'mon @MrGSmokeFree, I do not swim in your vape juice, why you want to swim in mine?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (19/11/19)

That originated from a sign once seen in a pool that read : I don't swim in your toilet, so please don't piss in my pool....!!! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (20/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Cute! @ARYANTO Í'll think of this next time it rains!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (22/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (22/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 183524


Cleopatra Jackson ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (23/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 183524


This just makes me think of the "Remember the time" music video  what a song 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


If you do it right it translates to ...
Eat your poor siblings, but add bacon , alcohol and a single sxut 
and your attitude will change to
K, nevermind , all is well with the world .

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (23/11/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 183581


MMMM another Mandalorian fan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)

Christmas idea for THAT PERSON...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (27/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (28/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)



Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (29/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/19)

CLASSIC POSTCARDS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (3/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/19)

I just like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (4/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (5/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (6/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (6/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Both looks kak

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (8/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (9/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 184925


Always a good time with tickle me elbow 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (9/12/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (10/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (10/12/19)

Guys 'n Gals, you've got to try this!!!! Let us know the results!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (10/12/19)

Hooked said:


> Guys 'n Gals, you've got to try this!!!! Let us know the results!




This is very easily explained. The male center of gravity is in his chest, while the female center of gravite is in the ass (usually big) and that's why the male can't get up. The chest is too heavy. With the women, the chest is light because all the gravity is in the ass

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (10/12/19)

zadiac said:


> This is very easily explained. The male center of gravity is in his chest, while the female center of gravite is in the ass (usually big) and that's why the male can't get up. The chest is too heavy. With the women, the chest is light because all the gravity is in the ass



It was great knowing you @zadiac .

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (10/12/19)

Raindance said:


> It was great knowing you @zadiac .
> 
> Regards



Are you going somewhere?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (10/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (11/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (13/12/19)

n

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/19)

Cool idea if you are bored ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (13/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Ahhhh that's why we haven't seen @lesvaches for a long time - he's moved to Moscow!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Stage 3. They "Only" have enough for one light so they rather changed the graphics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (13/12/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 185216


this is where I really need a WTF icon...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (13/12/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 185227


Now that is a dad joke if ever i heard one!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Painfull!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (14/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Painfull!


I blame potatoes.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (15/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/19)

Oldie but still love it .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (15/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 185267


Before and after the 40year old virgin

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 185270


Problem...he picked up weight while she picked up weights.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

*I bought a chessboard cake from the bakers last week.*
Took one bite, looked up, and said "it's stale mate".

He seemed surprised, said "no, mate".

So I handed him the cake and said "check mate".

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

*Did you hear about the constipated mathematician?*
_



_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)

*A magician was driving down the street...*
_



_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (15/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (16/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (16/12/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 185337


Those working dogs never been the same since they joined the labour movement.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 185310



Good idea, I think all countries that owns subs. should try this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/12/19)

“I went down the local supermarket. I said: ‘I want to make a complaint – this vinegar’s got lumps in it.’ He said: ‘Those are pickled onions.'”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/12/19)

*“My grandfather invented the cold air balloon but it never really took off.”*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/19)

Resistance said:


> *“My grandfather invented the cold air balloon but it never really took off.”*





The picture of that day

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (17/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)

Christmas Exodus starts , seen just before Beit bridge...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 185414



Classic! And so true!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Classic! And so true!


Glad you like it Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (18/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (19/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (19/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/19)

Word play ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (20/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (20/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

*Q:* What creature is smarter than a talking parrot?
*A:* A spelling bee.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

*Q:* Why can’t you trust atoms?
*A:* They make up everything.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

*Q:* What did one plate whisper to the other plate?
*A:* Dinner is on me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

*Q:* What are the strongest days of the week?
*A:* Saturday and Sunday. All the others are weekdays.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

*Q: *Why was the skeleton afraid of the storm?
*A:* He didn’t have any guts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

*Q:* How do you make holy water?
*A:* Boil the hell out of it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (21/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)

South Africa ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (21/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GregF (22/12/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (22/12/19)

"Ryan's toy reviews". Its the biggest load of junk you could possibly find yet he gets billions of views.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (23/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (24/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/19)

This one is for @Hooked!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/12/19)

Christmas in Africa .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> This one is for @Hooked!
> View attachment 185864



Agree @Rob Fisher - especially the first puff!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (25/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/12/19)

When you get your first vape and you show 'n tell on social media ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (26/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (27/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (27/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)

New vape flavours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 186052
> View attachment 186052


Posted twice , there is 2 milk machines ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/19)

Wife's effort to make Jin-ling quit...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)




----------



## Resistance (28/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/12/19)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 186072


"Color it bro" the man replies

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> "Color it bro" the man replies
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


One for every colour of the rainbow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (29/12/19)

Need this cup for next year's Christmas shopping. Might also come in handy on a Saturday morning at Vapecon.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (29/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/19)

no caption needed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (31/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (31/12/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 186304



Me exactly, except the middle one. I don't care a f%%k about new year's day. It's never done anything for me except give me a hangover and and a flat wallet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (31/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 186451



They probably sing shit songs as well.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)

And ...classic Blondie , no not the singer.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (1/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (1/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (3/1/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 186643



Lol....in SA these days, it's actually a requirement..........hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan (4/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (4/1/20)

I tend to agree. She was a b**ch.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (4/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (4/1/20)

CTRiaan said:


> View attachment 186652



Was afraid to ask you earlier. What did you use 32bit,64bit and surely not windows 7...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (5/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 186699



Those guys in your photo had it far too easy. They were lucky.

When I was a kid I had to get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night, half an hour before I went to bed, eat a lump of cold poison, go to school for twenty-nine hours a day, and pay the headmaster for permission to come to school, and when we got home, our Dad would kill us, and dance about on our graves singing "Hallelujah."

But you try and tell the young people today that... and they won't believe ya'.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Those guys in your photo had it far too easy. They were lucky.
> 
> When I was a kid I had to get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night, half an hour before I went to bed, eat a lump of cold poison, go to school for twenty-nine hours a day, and pay the headmaster for permission to come to school, and when we got home, our Dad would kill us, and dance about on our graves singing "Hallelujah."
> 
> But you try and tell the young people today that... and they won't believe ya'.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (5/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Those guys in your photo had it far too easy. They were lucky.
> 
> When I was a kid I had to get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night, half an hour before I went to bed, eat a lump of cold poison, go to school for twenty-nine hours a day, and pay the headmaster for permission to come to school, and when we got home, our Dad would kill us, and dance about on our graves singing "Hallelujah."
> 
> But you try and tell the young people today that... and they won't believe ya'.


Always knew you had a privileged upbringing. 

I had to feed and clean up after the dinosaurs before I got to watch my parents eat their cold poison and then fight some wolves to take their prey so I could have breakfast myself.
Then off to school walking barefoot through several lava flows and the odd pyroclastic downpour.

Strue!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 186702




I told you it was tough.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)

I think he's cold blooded and heating up his brain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)

Or was he a victim of load shedding?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)

I think the Eskom guys are back at work.
When they were on holiday we didn't have this...

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I think the Eskom guys are back at work.
> When they were on holiday we didn't have this...
> View attachment 186732



My kids said this was the best load shedding ever. It didnt last long at all.
Well see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)




----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (6/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## CTRiaan (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/20)

CTRiaan said:


>


Sacrilege!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/20)

Ummm they seem more like action underpants

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 186809
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree


So true , I still use my one today as a hammer but it keeps on bending the nails.The battery is in on 50% and the last time I charged it was 1997

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (7/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (7/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (7/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (8/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/20)

Some guy found R15000 at the KFC parking lot last night. He tried to give it to an employee but the employee thought it was a prank and wouldn't accept it. So, he bought himself a phone with the money.
This is where it gets comical.
The idiot kept tapping on the... *See More*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (9/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (10/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (10/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)




----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)




----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (11/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (12/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (12/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/20)

Fantasy vs reality...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 187436


@Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (14/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (14/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 187451



I love these linguistic jokes which you've been posting lately @MrGSmokeFree, but I can't help wondering why you don't post them in the And so it was Writ thread?


----------



## Hooked (14/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked



Why did you tag me @ARYANTO ?


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/20)

Hooked said:


> Why did you tag me @ARYANTO ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



Thanks @Arynato!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (15/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (15/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (15/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)




----------



## Adephi (16/1/20)

I can imagine that this could be a problem if you don't have any kids.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (17/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I can imagine that this could be a problem if you don't have any kids.
> 
> View attachment 187742



I'm laughing at your comment @Adephi!


----------



## Hooked (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)




----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (17/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Creative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/20)

Chad Le Clos as a baby...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)

The hype over craft beer ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 187913



Peeping tom stalker!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)




----------



## alex1501 (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)

View attachment 188340


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)

............lofl

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 188467


They forgot the aerial...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (24/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (24/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/1/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 188586


Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (24/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/20)

So the cat left 
started a band called
Banjocats, got a record deal from EMI
sold millions of cd's and merch.
Bought his family a mansion in Desert sands,
and retired with his wife and 278 children...
the end

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/20)

Just for fun...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (25/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (25/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (25/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (26/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (26/1/20)

Yeah another Star Wars meme, why not..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/20)

How women sees us

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Just for fun...


Is 15 too little?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/20)

Resistance said:


> Is 15 too little?


no , it's about right ,in that kitchen you can die 5 deaths at once !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (27/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (28/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 188903



Thats probably the new Goldwing bike box. Three up,three down with reverse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (28/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (28/1/20)

The caption is funny, but this is for real! The first time that I saw it, I thought that the kid's pants had split. Then I saw it again and asked what on earth ...? They're made like this so that the child can be put on the toilet very quickly. Apparently accidents do happen sometimes though ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (29/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (29/1/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 189007



That is just disgusting!!

You let your dog sit on a filthy human?!?! How horrible. Poor dog!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)

* ADVERTS ...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)

MMMM...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 189064


K@k funny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (1/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (2/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (3/2/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/2/20)

*If the ANC was a kitchen utensil....

*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/20)

Backseat drivers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (4/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (4/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


That would be a casual 8 iron. But wait! Is it uphill or downhill to the green? Is there any wind and if so direction and strength? Is it hot or cold? Ag what, ill lay up with a pitching wedge and then thin my lob-wedge straight through that window!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mr. B (4/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


This has been the N2 in CPT every day since last Friday at 06:00

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (4/2/20)

Mr. B said:


> This has been the N2 in CPT every day since last Friday at 06:00


@Mr. B have you relocated? Think you were stationed elsewhere before?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (4/2/20)

Raindance said:


> That would be a casual 8 iron. But wait! Is it uphill or downhill to the green? Is there any wind and if so direction and strength? Is it hot or cold? Ag what, ill lay up with a pitching wedge and then thin my lob-wedge straight through that window!
> 
> Regards


7 iron for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Norman Anderson (5/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 189281


Had that issue last night while working on wife's car...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mr. B (5/2/20)

Raindance said:


> @Mr. B have you relocated? Think you were stationed elsewhere before?
> 
> Regards


No, I didn't relocate. I've always been in CPT. Where did you think I was from?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/20)

JHB Today ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/2/20)

Raindance said:


> @Mr. B have you relocated? Think you were stationed elsewhere before?
> 
> Regards



Looks like he's relocated to the N2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/20)

Mr. B said:


> This has been the N2 in CPT every day since last Friday at 06:00



@Mr. B remember Boy Scouts' motto: Be Prepared! 

When you're on your way to work make sure that you have the following items in your car:

Water
Snacks (high protein)
Jacket
Blanket
Extra mods
Extra batteries
Extra juice
Extra phone or charging cable - because your battery will die before you get to work.
'cause this is Cape Town and this is how we roll ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 189409


If you wash the corolla with soap the virus disapears

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (6/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (6/2/20)

When I annoy the wife:







When wife annoys me:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (7/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (7/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (8/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (8/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RoddieJ (8/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 189715
> View attachment 189715



You must have been slightly energized for this one, hahahaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (9/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/20)

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (9/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (9/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)

I miss you like an idiot misses the point!.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (9/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (9/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (10/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (10/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/20)

This only works in Afrikaans 
Resep se : 4 geskeide eiers ,
Hoe moet ek nou weet watter hoenders was getroud ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 189836


Give this man [boy] a Darwin award .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/20)

Can relate...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Give this man [boy] a Darwin award .


More like a Dervin award if he should get it from the same guy that did that tat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Classic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)

@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)

Vapemail baby

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY *

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (15/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)

NO COMMENT...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (15/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (15/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (16/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (17/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 190285


Funny bro!
Amend that joke...in South Africa, Toyota Quantum taxi... Any surface,any side( is road.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (18/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

when you had too much to drink it's easier to find the door

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (19/2/20)

My boss... and I'm not even exaggerating.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/20)

Don't want to live here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/20)

this is @Rob Fisher 's favourite street ...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (23/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190699


Don’t you hate when that happens?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (23/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (24/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (24/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Wahaha!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/20)

The ME generation...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


> The ME generation...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (25/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (26/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (26/2/20)

This is funny because I did almost exactly the same thing to Gavin Rossdale at a bar 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/20)

Too clever .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (26/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



Teasers Australia?

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (27/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/20)

AGREE.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (27/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (27/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190958


Epic!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Norman Anderson (28/2/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


And later you are being told you snore to much

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)

cool insult

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (28/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (29/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (1/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (1/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (1/3/20)

And the answer to the Coronavirus finally!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (1/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/3/20)

My optometrist is sick

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (2/3/20)

A Priest, a Minister and a Rabbit walk into a blood bank.

The Rabbit says, “I think I might be a Type O”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (3/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 191338


Ive always loved this joke

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (4/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 191363


Spongebob Squarepants?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spongebob (4/3/20)

Raindance said:


> Spongebob Squarepants?
> 
> Regards


I heard that 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Norman Anderson (5/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


But they do have air pockets

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (5/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (5/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (5/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/3/20)

DevOps IT Joke

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (5/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (5/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (5/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/20)

mission to Mars

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (6/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Now the girls are starting to understand our attitude towards foreplay!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (6/3/20)

Raindance said:


> Now the girls are starting to understand our attitude towards foreplay!
> 
> Regards



That's more like test cricket. 15 minutes excitement in 5 days.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (6/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (7/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (8/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (9/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 191829


Being facetious? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (10/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (10/3/20)

CTRiaan said:


>


Well, actually, that may not have worked...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (10/3/20)

Raindance said:


> Well, actually, that may not have worked...
> 
> Regards


Not with only one ear.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)

Drikusw said:


> Not with only one ear.....


EAR EAR !!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (11/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (11/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/3/20)

@Cornelius

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (12/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (12/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (12/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 180150



He's a bit boney!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)

Christos said:


> I’m sure it will be fine on presenting my drivers license.
> Let me present you with my license....
> 
> View attachment 180606



Fake licence...there's no reflective strip!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 180787


As with nicotine warnings on hardware...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Adephi (13/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (13/3/20)

Wolverine's little brother, Jakkals.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 192115


Scary...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (13/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)

love this one ..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (13/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Matchy matchy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/3/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 192023


Oh, I thought that plane flies the Cape Flats line.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)

In the museum...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)

no comment

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CTRiaan (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/20)

And now ... a jellyfish in Cape Town is causing me in Orange Grove JHB to sit in the dark ?
“The circulating cooling water system pump that tripped was due to [a] low level in the suction pit as a result of the drum filter that was clogged by an acute ingress of marine life (jellyfish and fish),” said Eskom.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (14/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 192240


Cougar?

Regards


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 192245


I did meet him once >>> #2064

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/20)

BUSTED!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (15/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher


Clearly this is a weakling. In the free state you only wear closed shoes to a funeral.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (15/3/20)

The reason for all the toilet paper

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (15/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (16/3/20)

Our cleaning lady just called and told us she will be working from home. 

She will send us instructions on what to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (16/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/3/20)

@Adephi

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (17/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (17/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (17/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (17/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (18/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (18/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (18/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (18/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (19/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (19/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (19/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (19/3/20)

Corona what?


Corona who?

corona why?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (19/3/20)

Now the mini has issue's

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (20/3/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MRHarris1 (20/3/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (20/3/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (20/3/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 192512


But now your thermometer has corona now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir (20/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (21/3/20)

Why does this pic make me think of @Dela Rey Steyn ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (21/3/20)

@Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Adephi (21/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (21/3/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 192584
> View attachment 192586
> View attachment 192585
> View attachment 192587
> ...



That’s the Queen song! 
Bohemian Rhapsody, what a winner
Great writing there, I was reading the post and then it occurred to me, now I have the tune in my mind
Haha
Thanks @Adephi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/3/20)

Silver said:


> That’s the Queen song!
> Bohemian Rhapsody, what a winner
> Great writing there, I was reading the post and then it occurred to me, now I have the tune in my mind
> Haha
> Thanks @Adephi



Jeepers @Adephi, just listened to the song while reading those lyrics. That guy is very good.
I like how he brought back his words occasionally to the actual lyrics of the song. Wow
Very good
Now I will be bohemian rhapsodying the whole day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/20)

Barman's reply: 
''Not enough people in here to be happy''
''YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO BE HOME''
''We only have unhappy hour ''

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (21/3/20)

@Adephi 
Check this out

*Coronavirus Rhapsody*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (21/3/20)

Silver said:


> @Adephi
> Check this out
> 
> *Coronavirus Rhapsody*




Amazing what they get up to in quarantine. Although that guy that sings, let me just say I don't see any Grammys in the foreseeable future for him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (21/3/20)

Adephi said:


> Amazing what they get up to in quarantine. Although that guy that sings, let me just say I don't see any Grammys in the foreseeable future for him.



Ya I agree, but at least he tried 
I try sing that song often and these days my voice has gone a bit cranky
I still can’t believe how good the voice is of the original Freddie , he is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/20)

Someone must tell her...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (23/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (23/3/20)

Some dark humour... not for everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/3/20)

Got to love SA humor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (23/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Got to love SA humor
> 
> View attachment 192789


Wag , ek kom saam , soek net 'n boom...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/20)

SOUTH AFRICA , Thursday night ..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (24/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (24/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (24/3/20)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/20)

DAY 5

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (25/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## acorn (25/3/20)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (26/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (26/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan (28/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/3/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 191563


Took me a minute to understand 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/3/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> DevOps IT Joke
> 
> View attachment 191620


Actually it also a testing and development joke. Basically an agile joke. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 180787


Actually they do kill the calf.

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/3/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Actually it also a testing and development joke. Basically an agile joke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


 Dont you dare say the A word, not on a weekend

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

On Twitter:
Dear Lord please keep my baby brother safe,
I know he had pledged to protect and serve the nation,
but please protect him also and this sad times. #SANDF
-----------------------
[pic of brother]
uniformed and gunned
-----------------------

replies:
-He won't be fighting anyone unless he is going to DRC if not eyani drama?
-Kanti are they being deployed to a war zone? nah?
-Yaz, the confusion Shame ....you’ll going to be telling ppl to go home that’s all
-Is he single?... Asking for a friend... [this had me in stitches]
-3 of my younger brothers also activated [ this beats any joke]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (29/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/20)

Strategies for working from home!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (30/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 193158


WHAT !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (30/3/20)

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## alex1501 (30/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> WHAT !



A *testicle festival* is an event held at several small towns which the featured activity is the consumption of animal testicles, usually battered and fried.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testicle_festival

Thanks to you, now I know more than I ever wanted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/3/20)

alex1501 said:


> A *testicle festival* is an event held at several small towns which the featured activity is the consumption of animal testicles, usually battered and fried.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testicle_festival
> 
> Thanks to you, now I know more than I ever wanted.



But why?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 193197


no comment...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)

KFC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (31/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Breaking News!* - Apparently the first person in Melbourne has died because of the Coronavirus. In his house they found 1000 cans of food, 50 kilos of pasta, 80 kilos of rice, 300 toilet rolls and 50L of hand sanitiser which he had panic purchased from the supermarket and stock piled "just in case".

The whole lot collapsed and buried him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Definition of Irony - When the Year Of The Rat starts with a plague.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

My body has absorbed so much soap and disinfectant lately, now when I pee I clean the toilet.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Back in the day the only time we started panic buying was when the bartender yelled "last call"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

I think it is great that people are finally starting to drink water, wipe their ass and wash their hands.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Ok, so if the Corona Virus isn't about beer, why do I keep hearing about cases of it?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

To the people who bought 20 bottles of soap leaving none of the shelves for others, you do realise that to stop getting Coronavirus, you need other people washing their hands too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Chuck Norris has been exposed to the Coronavirus. The virus is now in quarantine for a month.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Chinese doctors have confirmed the name of the first person to contract Coronavirus. His name is Ah-Chu.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Having trouble staying at home? Shave your eyebrows off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Mexico is asking Trump to hurry up and build the wall NOW!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Check out the new Coronavirus Challenge where people lick toilet seats here


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Just in case

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

It's called recycling

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

DIY classes open next week

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

New definition of does the carpet match the drapes!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Chuck Norris has been exposed to the Coronavirus. The virus is now in quarantine for a month.



Don't spread misinformation, I've read somewhere it was only 2 weeks.
Here, found it:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (31/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

alex1501 said:


> Don't spread misinformation, I've read somewhere it was only 2 weeks.
> Here, found it:
> View attachment 193259



The president extended quarantine!
Latest news update.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> The president extended quarantine!
> Latest news update.


Forgot about that.
I stand corrected.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

It stands for quarantine extention

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (1/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (1/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (2/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (2/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (2/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (3/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)

DAY 12 -LOCKDOWN...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (3/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


True for men of of all ages actually....

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (3/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (3/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (4/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (4/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (4/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (4/4/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 193468


Not funny....


Could not handle it no more.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (4/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (5/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (5/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (5/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (5/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (5/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (5/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (5/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 193503



It's missing the one with the chainsaw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)

''I have been sitting on my pc for 14 hours ''

''Can't be comfortable , get a chair''

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)

Stephen King's next book/movie :

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (7/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (7/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/20)

Board meeting 2020

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (7/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (8/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (8/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (8/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (8/4/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 193725


Ok, maybe true for plastic but how long does it live on cr@p?

Just asking because I heard that one of them has a fashion line appropriately called KAK, google it if you don't believe me.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (8/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (8/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (9/4/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 193321


I wish I had that travel opportunity.here we have to rearrange the furniture to have different scenery

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/20)

Entertainment 2020 if you don't have NETFLIX

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (9/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (9/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (9/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (9/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/20)

Even me! Received that about 20 times! 


Adephi said:


> View attachment 193797

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (9/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/4/20)

So glad I'm on the Vape again, this doesn't look like a too bad offer!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Slick (9/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (10/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (10/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (11/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (11/4/20)

That guy at the pub...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (11/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/20)

Latest blockbuster :

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/20)

*unverified*

South Africa's easter holiday road death toll was last this low in 1870 when the Van Tonders rolled their ox wagon going over Sani pass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (11/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (12/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/20)

There goes our fluff , gentlemen...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (12/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/20)

I hope you "shaved" bro

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (13/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)

This is sad-funny

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (14/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (14/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/4/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)

Gift ideas for 2020

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)

Do you like your ''branded'' clothing ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)

Yes !!!!! - I have been watching this post count for a while:
*This is post 10 000 *

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 194155


Got a red one exactly the same !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

lockdown essential item.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

maybe she wanted world peace instead of peas of the world.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 194187


CORRECTION : ''Blackmarket vodka cost more than eat in for two''

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/20)

TRUE...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (17/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/20)

The real ''Kool Aid man''

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/20)

We went to Spar and found cooked food. We took their manager, and the food,” Cele said.

“You don’t have water? Okay. For those who do have water, wash your hands,” Cele said, not offering a solution to those who claimed to not have water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (19/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (19/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (19/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/20)

We all know the big 5 , how about :

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/20)

''High 5 bro , just keep your distance!''

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (21/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (22/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn - Immediately thought of you

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/4/20)

No one thought about this

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/4/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (22/4/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 194632


Good thing he's not into supercharged airflow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 194668
> 
> No one thought about this


Worst idea, u cant do that. Its economics 101.
Zimbabwe also printed money and look what happened to their currency. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Fun fact! Did you know #1was a pack of free chappies? True story!
I had three exchanged 1 and don't know what happened to the other two.it was pasted in a hardcover when I collected them many moons ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Adephi (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (23/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (23/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (23/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

If roles were reversed ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

Haven't been to the salon in a while ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

Ideas to try when bored

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

FINDERS-KEEPERS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

There is a peeing boy sculpture in Finland.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

the ULTIMATE mask.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

Some feel good -

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/20)

*Tweet*
See new Tweets
*Conversation*





@dylanmarron
Kids in high school spread rumors that I was gay so I'm bringing my husband to my reunion next week to prove them so fxcking right.
8:15 PM · May 7·Twitter Web Client

1K
Likes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (25/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/20)

improve your playing or I'm practicing my aim.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/20)

Overheard during lockdown:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (26/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (27/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)

Work from home office

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)

If I get quarantined for six weeks with my wife and I die. I can assure you it was not the virus that killed me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)

Definition of Irony - When the Year Of The Rat starts with a plague.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)

To those who are complaining about the quarantine period and curfews, just remember that our grandparents were called to war, you are being called to sit on your axx and watch Netflix. We can do this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea (28/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (28/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (28/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## BeaLea (28/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BeaLea (29/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BeaLea (29/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BeaLea (29/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BeaLea (29/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CTRiaan (29/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## BeaLea (29/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (29/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/20)

I think this is a nice, funny T , E-bay is horrified , and stopped sales.
E-commerce companies like Amazon and eBay used the coronavirus outbreak to make a profit by selling t-shirts which made fun [stated the obvious] of the humanitarian crisis. e-Bay has removed the t-shirts from its platform after online outrage .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/20)

That is *IF* you have something to drink....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (30/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## BeaLea (30/4/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BeaLea (30/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BeaLea (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## BeaLea (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BeaLea (1/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## BeaLea (1/5/20)

All the dogs this morning... Haha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BeaLea (2/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/20)

BeaLea said:


> View attachment 195340


Be home when the street lights come on.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/20)

People can't go to art museum , re-create their own versions.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/5/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/5/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)

Why not?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 195419


I dint know u are from India 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I dint know u are from India
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


That's not India that's Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BeaLea (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I dint know u are from India
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Not from there but my forefathers were. I would like to go there some day even though I don't know which part of India they were really from.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (4/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195450


MMM- I've always been sad that they closed drive-ins in the 1980's -BUT
I think that drive-ins are coming back in 2020 .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> MMM- I've always been sad that they closed drive-ins in the 1980's -BUT
> I think that drive-ins are coming back in 2020 .


I remember my older brother sneaked me in his car boot because I was to young to watch certain movies untill we were inside I got out to sit in the car AWESOME MEMORIES

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I remember my older brother sneaked me in his car boot because I was to young to watch certain movies untill we were inside I got out to sit in the car AWESOME MEMORIES


Wanted to see PINK FLOYD -THE WALL [1982] , I was too young so convinced Mom to take me , she told them I was 18 .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (4/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## BeaLea (4/5/20)

doing alright, alright, alright.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BeaLea (4/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BeaLea (4/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BeaLea (4/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (5/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (5/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (5/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/20)

Ummm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (6/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195552


Helll! That is one fugly kid! 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CTRiaan (6/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (6/5/20)

Raindance said:


> Helll! That is one fugly kid!
> 
> Regards


Don't worry he still has to grow into his features.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)

CTRiaan said:


>


SURFING RSA - NEW COVID 19 Remix

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

CTRiaan said:


>


Muizenberg if I'm not mistaken. Awesome swell!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)

Let's see how this works ...
Stressed Chocolate

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (7/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor (7/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

From next week I'll be selling loose stinkies for R25 each,for dual users who still Smoke and vape. Pre-orders welcome.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)

Resistance said:


> From next week I'll be selling loose stinkies for R25 each,for dual users who still Smoke and vape. Pre-orders welcome.


MMM, I want to partner with you , got 1 and 1/2 packs that a friend who is vaping now gave me for ''just in case''

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (8/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

This sums it up perfectly.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

''I want to break free'' as performed by bored housewife 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

I went to a meeting. No one was allowed to get to close. Minimum 1m apart. strict lockdown rules. Then the meeting was over and the taxi came to pick up the 20 guys who came with it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/20)

This is ''happy news''

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/20)

I want this on a t- shirt,

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (10/5/20)

Reminder if its not too late.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi (10/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501 (10/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 195823





Yes she is...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Eish! And the Chinese fought not to be labeled black.
You win some you loose some, or you pay a bribe.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195900


Must be Muizenberg beach...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

''I wonder if Tops misses me too ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (12/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (13/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195900


Muizenberg, you can recognise it miles away.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Must be Muizenberg beach...


I didn't even see your reply.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195897






Oh crap! R20 a cuppa

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/20)

https://psychcentral.com/
''Yes they found a cure, but not for what you think, rather for *boredom*. Yes, the cure to coping with self quarantining… The cure is binge watching all your favorite TV shows and movies. This cure of binge watching has some side effects, what are they?

*Binge Watching Side Effects*


binge snacking is the main.
can lead to digestive issue
Weigh gain
bad breath

Eye strain
watch small devises like phone and tables
staring at the screen for hours trigger headaches

Yelling out plots to show
cause stress
make family and friend hate to watch with you''

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (13/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (13/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (13/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)

Imagine the robber was a vaper

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (13/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/20)

Ummmm

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 196050


guess the black flying one is ndz and saps rushing to the crime scene ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 196062


CUJO...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/20)

There is nothing to giggle about today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> CUJO...


Cujo's girlfriend after the speech last night.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 196052


no work - no tax
no beer - no tax
no winstons - no tax
great way to support the economy ne ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (14/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> no work - no tax
> no beer - no tax
> no winstons - no tax
> great way to support the economy ne ?


We pay too little too make that difference they need. They got their axles greased with what's working for them. Either way they move forward.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (14/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> There is nothing to giggle about today.



Sure there is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/5/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 196048


I always said i wont smoke if stinkies went up to R18.50...i always said I would stop of it costs R25.00
Eventually I stopped smoking after the R25 Mark. All per pack.
I bet someone is saying he'll stop if the stinkies cost R25 each... High hopes it boosted to R250 pack for camel and they're still smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (14/5/20)

Seriously must be awful. I remember having that addiction. It made me ill, made my mouth taste like a Sumo wrestlers jock strap, it pissed off my wife, made me grumpy and ill tempered when I could not smoke and made me very inventive when I needed to smoke on airplanes.
Cyril went on about gender violence last night ... what is he thinking, they have brought a lot of this on themselves. Not that it is not always there under the surface but these restrictions have caused much more harm than good. Smoking is an addiction, addicts do crazy things to get their fix.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (14/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (14/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (14/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (14/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (14/5/20)

Stranger said:


> Seriously must be awful. I remember having that addiction. It made me ill, made my mouth taste like a Sumo wrestlers jock strap, it pissed off my wife, made me grumpy and ill tempered when I could not smoke and made me very inventive when I needed to smoke on airplanes.
> Cyril went on about gender violence last night ... what is he thinking, they have brought a lot of this on themselves. Not that it is not always there under the surface but these restrictions have caused much more harm than good. Smoking is an addiction, addicts do crazy things to get their fix.



I'm more worried that you know what a sumo wrestler's jock strap taste like

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (14/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (15/5/20)

Haven't been to a bar in 5 years and today I miss it.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Drikusw (15/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/20)

I've met a few here...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/20)

DAY *50* INDEED 
I wonder if the gov't is trying to get into the _Guinness book of world-records _as the country with the longest lockdown...and most absurd ''rules'' ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (16/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


>




Just wait till "C-virus" mutates into "T-virus".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (16/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/5/20)

CTRiaan said:


>


Joke of the day! Most fitting joke for the situation were in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 196237


geen wonder hy besmet die hele wereld nie !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)

my house...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> geen wonder hy besmet die hele wereld nie !


Presies en ek het gedink hy ry ń BMW.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Presies en ek het gedink hy ry ń BMW.


BMW = BESMET MY WERELD.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> BMW = BESMET MY WERELD.


Spot on

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> BMW = BESMET MY WERELD.


Maar A.u.d.i werk ook "All Under Donnerse Isolation".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Maar A.u.d.i werk ook "All Under Donnerse Isolation".


Skerp .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (18/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (18/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/20)

AFTER LOCKDOWN-

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (18/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (19/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Presies en ek het gedink hy ry ń BMW.


Epico!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Maar A.u.d.i werk ook "All Under Donnerse Isolation".


America, undeniably,did,it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/5/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 196333


I need a few of these

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/5/20)

For sale: 
Face mask, vintage, model 1979, V8
Fully functional.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (19/5/20)

Use the time and learn the language, they said. So I've tried.

https://www.tiktok.com/@loicsuberville/video/6821160605127298309

I think: gonna stick with knitting.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)

The future if hairdressing ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (19/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> For sale:
> Face mask, vintage, model 1979, V8
> Fully functional.
> View attachment 196345


Epic mask. I need to star working foryself again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (19/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Ok before we go further and some other joke comes up as a contender... This gets joke of the day!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (19/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (19/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/20)

Best one for today ![@Resistance]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (21/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (21/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (22/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (22/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (22/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (22/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Best one for today ![@Resistance]


True. I have to use the alcohol externally to kill external pests

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (22/5/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 196562


And a bedazzled glove

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/20)

Princess Leia where is your mask?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (23/5/20)

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/20)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 196629
> 
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/20)

In S.A. the whole bustop would have been missing ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> In S.A. the whole bustop would have been missing ...


True as Bob.
While driving to work this week I noticed something.
The whole train electrical lines was stolen including some of the metal U-beam structures.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (23/5/20)

Resistance said:


> True as Bob.
> While driving to work this week I noticed something.
> The whole train electrical lines was stolen including some of the metal U-beam structures.



I have a railway line and station falling under my policing area. This is not uncommon. In fact, we're used to it by now. When they steal, they go all out. There is literally nothing they won't steal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/5/20)

zadiac said:


> I have a railway line and station falling under my policing area. This is not uncommon. In fact, we're used to it by now. When they steal, they go all out. There is literally nothing they won't steal.


And yet f-all is being done to prevent this. They are too busy implementing idiotic covid regulations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

zadiac said:


> I have a railway line and station falling under my policing area. This is not uncommon. In fact, we're used to it by now. When they steal, they go all out. There is literally nothing they won't steal.



They literally stole the whole line. The line connecting a few areas and now there's taxi ranks popping up all over.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)

OK , LET ME ENTERTAIN YOU ...
Find ''THE HIDDEN TIGER'' in this pic .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/20)

Yeaterday's answer:




WHAT = 4 Letters
SOMETIMES =9 Letters
NEVER =5 Letters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (24/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (24/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (24/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> And yet f-all is being done to prevent this. They are too busy implementing idiotic covid regulations.



Transnet has their own security that patrol the railway lines. They don't work covid or do anything else, so the fault lies there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/20)

Ummm

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 196737


This was a smart one 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (25/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (26/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 196804



Just add some music from Sergio Leone movies and you get the real movie trailer.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (26/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 196688


Did you have a little work done?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Transformers, that looks like Megatron

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

Must I pay or you my wife ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CTRiaan (28/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (28/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (29/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (29/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 197164


Seeing that face in a dream would equate to a NIGHTMARE.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/20)

Recon this will happen when schools re-open...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (30/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


F*ing hilarious!!! How did it take me THIS LONG to find out theres an "Off Topic" tab! Crap...Im gonna spend even MORE time on here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 197186


This ones going on my Twitter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)

Seeing that estate and letting agents are going back to work tomorrow ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)

RE learning your job

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 197284


I don’t think they can do justice to this story in 80min or wait, it may be too long

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 197284


I just watched the trailer. Its gloriously crap.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## alex1501 (31/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I just watched the trailer. Its gloriously crap.



Eish, now I have to see it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (31/5/20)

Half the country on Tuesday morning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (1/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/20)

Ummm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (2/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

Not sure if we allowed to post videos in this thread?

Me home alone on lockdown day 68


@THE REAPER @alex1501 @ARYANTO

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Not sure if we allowed to post videos in this thread?



Only the funny ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (3/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



Good. Now he can learn to talk to people again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi (4/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/6/20)

Might get some flack ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (5/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (5/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (5/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (5/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 197807



And The Rolling Stones

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (5/6/20)

Adephi said:


> And The Rolling Stones


I hope we can give them some satisfaction at least.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Drikusw (5/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 197838


Imagine the taste of that sourpuss...

Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (6/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (7/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (8/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/20)

@Hooked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (9/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (9/6/20)

Stranger said:


>


I tried pot once...

not sure if I was doing it right though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## CTRiaan (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/6/20)

Stranger said:


>


Have the same k@k with my Staffy

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/20)

Essential worker!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/20)

I wonder where’s Greta?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I wonder where’s Greta?
> View attachment 198111


Eish, not funny but so true.

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (9/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/20)

This is for *our* superheroes .

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (10/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (10/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (10/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vapeandacrepe (11/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (11/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (11/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (11/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (12/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (12/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (12/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/20)

I wouldn’t eat that

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/20)

I’m sure we all did this just to check if it’s there!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (13/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (13/6/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 198425


Bloemfontein?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/20)

Raindance said:


> Bloemfontein?
> 
> Regards


That place where icicles get frostbite

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (13/6/20)

Raindance said:


> Bloemfontein?
> 
> Regards



I did basics there, bloody hell it gets cold

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/20)

vicTor said:


> I did basics there, bloody hell it gets cold


Mech Leader Wing [MLV]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (14/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Mech Leader Wing [MLV]



awesome, I was mech mortars on a Ratel, fun times at 1 SAI

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (15/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/6/20)

@Govt of india, please forward this to the virus. Our problem is corona virus infecting us.





Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @Govt of india, please forward this to the virus. Our problem is corona virus infecting us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also heard that you should lick your nuts. But im on the fence about it

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (15/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (15/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (15/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (15/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6 | Useful 2


----------



## Grand Guru (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/20)

To my fellow insomniacs ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 198619


I've seen this. Once the solids are frozen it's easy to remove by hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)

Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan (17/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (17/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (17/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (17/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/20)

Fail: expert level!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (19/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 198833


"
In a bar in Toledo across from the depot
On a barstool, she took off her ring
I thought I'd get closer so I walked on over
I sat down and asked her name
When the drinks finally hit her she said "I'm no quitter
But I finally quit livin' on dreams
I'm hungry for laughter and here ever after
I'm after whatever the other life brings"
In the mirror, I saw him and I closely watched him
I thought how he looked out of place
He came to the woman who sat there beside me
He had a strange look on his face
The big hands were calloused, he looked like a mountain
For a minute I thought I was dead
But he started shaking, his big heart was breaking
He turned to the woman and said
"You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille
With four hungry children and a crop in the field
I've had some bad times, lived through some sad times
But this time your hurting won't heal
You picked a fine time to leave me, Lucille"
"
Kenny Rogers tried to warn us, look what happened when we taught women to drive by themselves.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (19/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (19/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (19/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (20/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (20/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 198978



Genius level: Expert

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (20/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (20/6/20)

@Silver

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/6/20)

Adephi said:


> @Silver


 brilliance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (21/6/20)

Yes, lockdown drives us insane.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Orch1d (23/6/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 199191

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BeaLea (23/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/20)

Happens to me all the time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/20)

This one is for all our medical staff who are trying their best !
THANX !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (25/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (25/6/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 199413



I am so making this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/20)

zadiac said:


> I am so making this.


To kill a mouse or a bear ?

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (25/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/20)

Ummmm

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/20)

Yup. Dad jokes tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (28/6/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (30/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (1/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (1/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (1/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 199587



@Adephi , did you see this nonsense? No Kirk-Loving-Spock-Sucker could ever beat a Jedi!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (2/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Adephi , did you see this nonsense? No Kirk-Loving-Spock-Sucker could ever beat a Jedi!!!



I know. Blasphemous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (2/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (2/7/20)

Adephi said:


> I know. Blasphemous!





Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Adephi , did you see this nonsense? No Kirk-Loving-Spock-Sucker could ever beat a Jedi!!!


Cmon gents, how can bringing a knife to a gunfight end well? Star Whores don't stand a chance!

Live long and prosper

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/20)

Raindance said:


> Cmon gents, how can bringing a knife to a gunfight end well? Star Whores don't stand a chance!
> 
> Live long and prosper



Fighting words this early in the afternoon?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (2/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (2/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (2/7/20)

Raindance said:


> Cmon gents, how can bringing a knife to a gunfight end well? Star Whores don't stand a chance!
> 
> Live long and prosper



Han Solo made that mistake as well

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (2/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (2/7/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 199705


Is there a new James Bond movie I don't know about?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/20)

Ummm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/20)




----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (4/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/20)

Fact of life!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/20)

When one door closes and another door opens, you are probably in prison.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

To me, "drink responsibly" means don't spill it.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Age 60 might be the new 40, but 9:00pm is the new midnight.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

It's the start of a brand new day, and I'm off like a herd of turtles. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * 

The older I get, the earlier it gets late.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

When I say, "The other day," I could be referring to any time between yesterday and 15 years ago.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Cop: "Please step out of the car."Me: "I'm too drunk. You get in."

* * * * * * * * * * * *

I remember being able to get up without making sound effects.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

I had my patience tested. I'm negative.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Remember, if you lose a sock in the dryer, it comes back as a Tupperware lid that doesn't fit any of your containers.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

If you're sitting in public and a stranger takes the seat next to you, just stare straight ahead and say, "Did you bring the money?"

* * * * * * * * * * * *

When you ask me what I am doing today, and I say "nothing," it does not mean I am free. It means I am doing nothing.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

I finally got eight hours of sleep. It took me three days, but whatever.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

I run like the winded.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

I hate when a couple argues in public, and I missed the beginning and don't know whose side I'm on. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * 

When someone asks what I did over the weekend, I squint and ask, "Why, what did you hear?" 

* * * * * * * * * * * *

I don't remember much from last night, but the fact that I needed sunglasses to open the fridge this morning tells me it was awesome. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * 

When you do squats, are your knees supposed to sound like a goat chewing on an aluminum can stuffed with celery? 

* * * * * * * * * * * * 

I don't mean to interrupt people. I just randomly remember things and get really excited. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * 

When I ask for directions, please don't use words like "east." 

* * * * * * * * * * * * 

Don't bother walking a mile in my shoes. That would be boring. Spend 30 seconds in my head. That'll freak you right out.

* * * * * * * * * * * *

Sometimes, someone unexpected comes into your life out of nowhere, makes your heart race, and changes you forever. We call those people cops. 

* * * * * * * * * * * *

My luck is like a bald guy who just won a comb.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (4/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (5/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (7/7/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 200459


Also keeps the seats in the craft dry and stain free.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (7/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## vicTor (7/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (7/7/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 200468



This is the truest thing in the universe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/7/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 200681



I've gone through this. Take along biltong, popcorn and beer. Say yes every thirty seconds and I'm sorry every minute. A concerned expression may help.

Good luck.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/7/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Man I miss MAD magazine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Man I miss MAD magazine!


Hell yes! But the early editions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (10/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/20)

Ummm

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (10/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (10/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (11/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (11/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Adephi (12/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (13/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## DavyH (13/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (16/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (16/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/20)

Ummm

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (17/7/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 201519


Allow me to translate:
“Made in China”

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (17/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (17/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (17/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)

True story!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (18/7/20)

Only in South Africa are people genius enough to find ways to braai.


vicTor said:


> View attachment 201137

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/7/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 201236


Ya,three legged stools last longer than the four legged ones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/7/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 201516
> 
> Ummm


What's the hand doing in the package in there???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (18/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (20/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (20/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (20/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


@zadiac

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (20/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> @zadiac

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (20/7/20)

@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/20)

on that note

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/20)

Pets during Covid

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/20)

Remember Andy Capp ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## CTRiaan (21/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (22/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (22/7/20)

If 2020 was a drink

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DavyH (22/7/20)

Adephi said:


> If 2020 was a drink
> 
> View attachment 202055



Is that alcohol free Marmite?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (22/7/20)

DavyH said:


> Is that alcohol free Marmite?




Yes, but it has 18mg nic

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (22/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (23/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (23/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Christos (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (24/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Adephi (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (24/7/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 202201



Do you have to always take it one step too far.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 202201


Ummm is there an option C

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ummm is there an option C


Not to worry I found option C

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (24/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (24/7/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 202248


I have a GPS and I build based on the screw sizes provided buuuuuut this makes no pants everyday work from home even more appealing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (24/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (25/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (26/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (27/7/20)

View attachment 202530

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (28/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (29/7/20)

Today’s PSA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CTRiaan (29/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/20)

In my case it will be Zoo cookies...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (1/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6 | Useful 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (1/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (1/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (2/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (2/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (2/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 202966



No, I want to see what happened that made that sign necessary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/20)

ddk1979 said:


>



Nou kyk nou hier - ek val amper van die stoel af soos ek lag ...net Afrikaners kan 'n storie so vertel -10/10 ,ddk1979

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/20)

Dedicated to all our medical staff ...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (4/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Nou kyk nou hier - ek val amper van die stoel af soos ek lag ...net Afrikaners kan 'n storie so vertel -10/10 ,ddk1979



Nee. Hy't dit by Tolla vd Merwe gesteel en Tolla het dit baie beter vertel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (6/8/20)

If you know...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (6/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/20)

@Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## acorn (8/8/20)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (8/8/20)

acorn said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is about as accurate as you can get.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked



Love it, @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Christos (9/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 203668


I knew it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/8/20)

I was going to post this in the braai thread but thought that they might take a fence

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (10/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (10/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (11/8/20)

The man got balls!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> The man got balls!
> View attachment 203965


Rather than the brass ones he has, this man needs glasses!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (12/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 203980



Let me re-write a few of those:

If you give her sperm, she'll accuse you of rape.
If you give her a house, she'll take it and put you out on your ass.
If you give her groceries, she'll ask why can't you cook for a change.
If you give her a smile, she'll accuse you of sexual harassment.
Yes, she takes everything and make it bigger, even small things like "do I look fat in this?" No matter how you answer that, you'll get a mountain dropped on you.

That guy said those things between 1911 and 1993. This is 2020. That shit ain't gonna fly with these feminists of today.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/20)

zadiac said:


> Let me re-write a few of those:
> 
> If you give her sperm, she'll accuse you of rape.
> If you give her a house, she'll take it and put you out on your ass.
> ...


Ummm o.k May you have a lovely day further @zadiac .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (12/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ummm o.k May you have a lovely day further @zadiac .



And just like that, I wiped everyone's smiles off their faces

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## supermoto (12/8/20)

zadiac said:


> And just like that, I wiped everyone's smiles off their faces


Not mine.. I have a wife who never says "do I look fat in these" as she knows I'll say yes even if she doesn't

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (12/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (12/8/20)

zadiac said:


> Let me re-write a few of those:
> 
> If you give her sperm, she'll accuse you of rape.
> If you give her a house, she'll take it and put you out on your ass.
> ...


My goodness! This is feminist propoganda  
Just kidding @zadiac

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (12/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 203980

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (12/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Man I was counting on that being my good deed for the day.
> 
> Now that you've let me down , TSEK!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## M.Adhir (13/8/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 204073



Did you move my assguard related comments to the giggles section?
Thats giving me the butt end of the assguard joke then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (13/8/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Did you move my assguard related comments to the giggles section?
> Thats giving me the butt end of the assguard joke then


Nope. Just quoted you. I thought @Jengz was the butt of the asguard jokes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (13/8/20)

Christos said:


> Nope. Just quoted you. I thought @Jengz was the butt of the asguard jokes


Your humor is strange man... But at least i enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/20)

Christos said:


> Nope. Just quoted you. I thought @Jengz was the butt of the asguard jokes

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Cornelius (14/8/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 204268


a P. K and a Dirty look

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (14/8/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 204268



Easy. VOERTSEK!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 204268


Angle grinder?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 204268

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 204268

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/20)

Cats

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (15/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 204307



yoh !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 204268


Just hang a magnet by the front gate and you don't have to greet him...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/20)

After a long day out on the water fishing, I stopped in at Hooter's to meet some friends and have some hot Wings and a cold beer. After being there for a while, one of my friends asked me which waitress I would like to be stuck in an elevator with. I told them "The one who knows how to fix elevators". I'm old, I'm tired, and I have to pee a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (15/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/8/20)

John Cena reborn?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (16/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## supermoto (16/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (18/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (18/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/8/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 204621


I want to show this to SWAMBO, but i'm not keen to sleep on the couch for the next week or so.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I want to show this to SWAMBO, but i'm not keen to sleep on the couch for the next week or so.


DO IT!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I want to show this to SWAMBO, but i'm not keen to sleep on the couch for the next week or so.


My motivation for you. Sent to my wife.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RoddieJ (18/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


>

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoddieJ (18/8/20)

Christos said:


> DO IT!



+1

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (18/8/20)

Christos said:


> My motivation for you. Sent to my wife.
> View attachment 204622



@Dela Rey Steyn you need to keep in mind @Christos gets his wife to take out the garbage.

I don't know how he does it but I suspect he might have something in common with Dirk Diggler.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/8/20)

I'm getting the couch for sure...

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm getting the couch for sure...
> View attachment 204639


At least you have all the blanket on the couch

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm getting the couch for sure...
> View attachment 204639


Jou k@k is gebook tjom

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

And the follow up @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/20)

Christos said:


> And the follow up @Dela Rey Steyn
> View attachment 204644

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BeaLea (19/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## alex1501 (19/8/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 204621



"Woman's sports"?
I practice three of them, even champion in one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (19/8/20)

I also do my own ironing, it leaves my face shiny and youthful looking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/20)

Johannesburg today :

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/20)

It is

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## BeaLea (19/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/8/20)

Christos said:


> My motivation for you. Sent to my wife.
> View attachment 204622



Is that stars in the background? Are you sleeping outside now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (20/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)

CTRiaan said:


> View attachment 201981

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/8/20)

Dad joke time

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (21/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 204892


Looks premuim wirld class!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/8/20)

OK, I give up. Where is he?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## fbb1964 (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Asterix (21/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 204902


I dunno why, but this one gave me a deep belly laugh.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)

Oops

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 4


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## fbb1964 (22/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (23/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (23/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



This brings back memories of one of my kids asking for an expensive toy in the shops. My response of "it is too expensive - I don't have money for it", was met with the same response as Denis'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/20)

5,4,3,2,1 : Please check for cats before leaving the house.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 205401



Is that $1 or $2? Asking for a friend.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DavyH (24/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/8/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (24/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



If you know how to contact assassins, then it may well solve some of the remaining ones as well

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (25/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos (25/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (25/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (25/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/20)

Monopoly Man

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (25/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)

no caption needed...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (26/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (26/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (26/8/20)

#TrueStory

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (26/8/20)

@baksteen8168 can we call you oom now?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/8/20)

Christos said:


> @baksteen8168 can we call you oom now?
> View attachment 205671



Yes you may young whippersnapper

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (27/8/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 205742


Personally I prefer Retread Burnout.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



Or I sit down and get comfortable and SWAMBO forgets her drink on the counter....

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (28/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Or I sit down and get comfortable and SWAMBO forgets her drink on the counter....


You mispelt "SWAMBO forgets to bring you, your beer"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (28/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (28/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/8/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 205812


Ek sien ceiling. Ek soek my 30s terug

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (29/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## takes (29/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Or I sit down and get comfortable and SWAMBO forgets her drink on the counter....


I firmly believe maried women have a 6th sense tp mess with us. You are not needed until you get comfortable irrespective if she can see where you are.

I also do not have a name anymore, my name has changed to "Mens", as in "Dink jy nie mens moet die bank skuif nie? Dink jy nie mens moet die kamer uitverf nie?"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/20)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/20)

Me...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/20)

2020

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (29/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/20)

Must be a fun guy!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/20)

Bruce Lee trying to steal my Squonkers!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/20)

Me and Forrest discussing Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/20)

Me trying to convince Jack Nicholson that vaping is better than stinking cigars!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bruce Lee trying to steal my Squonkers!
> View attachment 205916


Looks like he didn’t succeed.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/20)

Getting up on a work Monday...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (31/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/9/20)

Really funny...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/9/20)

Stay safe guys, don't leave your money outside in the ATM!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (1/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (1/9/20)

cannacat

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 206179


That does look familiar, I’ll get it right now..........

Oh yes, that’s me when my neighbors dogs bark and sets of my indoor canine alarms at 2:47 am, and I have to get up again at 6am or 7 am or 8 am or whatever!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Christos (1/9/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 206179


Do you have one for a person who is grumpy the whole day?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/20)

Christos said:


> Do you have one for a person who is grumpy the whole day?


Yes

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/9/20)

@Christos & @CJB85 , Zepplins on a Friday night:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (2/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (2/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (3/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (3/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Room Fogger (4/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


On my side of the world it's referred to as a “twat knot”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## CTRiaan (5/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (5/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (5/9/20)

I can't get this device to produce a vape.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)

Bob and Patric as humans...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (5/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Bob and Patric as humans...


Straight out of Centurion

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (6/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Bob and Patric as humans...



Naas Botha and Mike Schutte.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (6/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (7/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (7/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (7/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos (8/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


This would be funny if it weren’t true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>


Bud ive always wondered. Do you puff the magic dragon?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bud ive always wondered. Do you puff the magic dragon?



Don't expect a reply before 4:20.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (8/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (8/9/20)

Sound on..

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (9/9/20)

So I got this in my email yesterday:







So I replied:

"My pubics have nothing to say on the matter!"

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (9/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/9/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 206912

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (9/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 206913



The sad thing is, she's only ten years older than me! And they report her as an elderly.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


That's where I'm taking the Merc tomorrow , she feels a little bleak lately

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (9/9/20)

Translated: Politics in South Africa have changed. The leaders of the old National Party would never make a noise over hair products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/9/20)

Adephi said:


> The sad thing is, she's only ten years older than me! And they report her as an elderly.



You and your age privilege  She is younger than me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (11/9/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 207086



I disagree. Something will get done. Over and over and over and over ...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Christos (11/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


When you are over 30 and refer to your knees as the good one and the bad one

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## zadiac (11/9/20)

Christos said:


> When you are over 30 and refer to your knees as the good one and the bad one



I started doing that when I was in my 20's as I really did have a good one and a bad one. Well, still do, but I hurt my left knee and had to get an op and it was never the same after that.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/9/20)

zadiac said:


> I started doing that when I was in my 20's as I really did have a good one and a bad one. Well, still do, but I hurt my left knee and had to get an op and it was never the same after that.


Both knees, one is the Rottweiler knee, he thought it was a chew toy, the other is Locust 1‘s knee, one cricket ball later.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## RayDeny (12/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (13/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/20)

@Christos

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (13/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



My liver divorced me, now I can only see my Kidneys every second weekend.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (15/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (16/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/9/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 207740



With a booze list like that... who the hell drank all the Still Water!!! That bugger needs to pay for his own tab!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 207740





I think this was the bar tab at the governments indaba on how to reduce wasteful expenditure and improve the economy.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/9/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 207740


Looks like a ANC lunch bill

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 207740


Fuuuuuuuk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (16/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 207802



You mean to tell me there are other ways to carry around boxes???

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (17/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You mean to tell me there are other ways to carry around boxes???



Only if you have the right tools

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (17/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Christos (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (18/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


What about maintenance plans ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 208046


or any ''other'' place

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (20/9/20)

It was a very good year

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Room Fogger (21/9/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 208257


In the end it all comes down to the angle of the dangle

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)

This is suspicious ...




there is battery wraps that looks exactly like this.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

A father took his little girl to the barber shop. She stood next to him watching, while eating a little cake.

The barber said "careful now, you will get hair on your muffin"

She replied "i know, big tits too , you sick ****.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)

GUARANTEED TO LAND YOU AT EMERGENCY TRIAD

Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)

@Christos

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/20)

WHEN LIFE HANDS YOU LEMONS
MAKE GRAPE JUICE 
THEN SIT BACK AND WATCH
AS THE WORLD WONDERS HOW 
YOU DID IT

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/20)

*Expect strict policing during lockdown level 1 – especially curfew and alcohol sales: minister*
This is funny esp. in JHB  - There is NO patrols or any kind of enforcement...dudes with no masks and a pleasant cold one in hand ,walking around late after midnight. Anybody got Cele's cell no ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/20)

@Grand Guru

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (25/9/20)

When you have a big collection this is an option.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (25/9/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 208675



That looks like Chris Pine in the hoodie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)

@Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (25/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked



Thanks @ARYANTO I must say I do feel like that sometimes - especially on a cold, rainy day when all that I want is to stay in bed with a good book!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## fbb1964 (27/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## fbb1964 (27/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos (29/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (29/9/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 209059


Make that yourself @Christos ?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (29/9/20)

Raindance said:


> Make that yourself @Christos ?
> 
> Regards


Sadly, no but I may just buy some supplies this weekend...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (30/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (30/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)

For my fellow fishermen!
@Rob Fisher @JurgensSt @KieranD

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (30/9/20)

I was working nightshift so I could catch the sh!tshow live.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (30/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



And he was never seen again.........the end.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/20)

I can't believe how fast these guys were driving in a 60 zone! So irresponsible! 
Does anybody recognize them?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (1/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I can't believe how fast these guys were driving in a 60 zone! So irresponsible!
> Does anybody recognize them?


As a matter of fact, far right looks like @BioHAZarD. I always had trouble remembering a face

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ShamZ (1/10/20)

Christos said:


> As a matter of fact, far right looks like @BioHAZarD. I always had trouble remembering a face


But you remember his ass?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/10/20)

Christos said:


> As a matter of fact, far right looks like @BioHAZarD. I always had trouble remembering a face


not hairy enough bud lol

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> not hairy enough bud lol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


LOL no that is @JurgensSt

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/10/20)

ShamZ said:


> But you remember his ass?


we have a complicated relationship

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> LOL no that is @JurgensSt


Hey what I do 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Hey what I do
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Be glad you didn't do anything - this can get hairy...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/20)

funny but true

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos (1/10/20)

ShamZ said:


> But you remember his ass?


It’s damn near impossible to forget

Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/10/20)

Why the hell are bunch of men talking about each other's asses? 
Im confused.

And weirdly curious

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/10/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why the hell are bunch of men talking about each other's asses?
> Im confused.
> 
> And weirdly curious


like i said me and @Christos are complicated

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (1/10/20)

Saw this on FB today

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## fbb1964 (2/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ShamZ (3/10/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 209525


@Christos , she has a face you will remember!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Christos (4/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## RayDeny (5/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 17


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)

Just kidding! I don't do crunches.....

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)

*Man Stopped Smoking and Saved The Money to Buy a Car, Then Died in a Car Accident *

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)

If 2020 was a bicycle:

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Christos (5/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If 2020 was a bicycle:


I have a better 2020 bicycle but it’s not appropriate

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stew (5/10/20)

Thought this quite a cool picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Christos (6/10/20)

Stew said:


> Thought this quite a cool picture.
> View attachment 209850


Skulls and bones make some cool pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)

Stew said:


> Thought this quite a cool picture.
> View attachment 209850


What !!! Mr Taviro DIED...Again ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)

Christos said:


> Skulls and bones make some cool pics
> 
> View attachment 209864


Was that your mother-in-law ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Christos (6/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Was that your mother-in-law ?


No, but I will ask if I can have her skull after she passes! Would make an awesome bedside decoration.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)

Lets see who's got a warped sense of humor..

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> LMAO !
> http://img1.joyreactor.com/pics/post/webm/gif-geek-guys-gals-6025745.webm


Page not found bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)

http://img1.joyreactor.com/pics/post/gif-geek-guys-gals-6025745.gif

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


I dont get it
But i also dont listen to nickleback due to the fact that i have self respect
And balls

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (7/10/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont get it
> But i also dont listen to nickleback due to the fact that i have self respect
> And balls


The real question is how many balls do you have?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (8/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/20)

You’d better aim well!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (9/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (9/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (9/10/20)

@Rob Fisher is downsizing. He sent me pictures of the new rig.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## vicTor (9/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (9/10/20)

Stew said:


> @Rob Fisher is downsizing. He sent me pictures of the new rig.
> View attachment 210317


That’s the Red Pill ferry when selling “vape products” was not allowed

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (10/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (10/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (10/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (10/10/20)

I found this picture of a wig and immediately thought of a well known brand of Vaping cotton.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Room Fogger (11/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Only in some instances, I’m doing a steel frame this week and have been growing mine, going to be saving a fortune on sandpaper to prepare for priming.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/20)

@Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Hooked (12/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked



@ARYANTO But actually I would change it to *vaping* coffee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/20)

A woman got on a bus holding a baby. The busdriver said: “That’s the ugliest baby I’ve ever seen.”

In a huff, the woman slammed her fare into the fare box and took an aisle seat near the rear of the bus.

The man seated next to her sensed that she was agitated and asked her what was wrong.

“The bus driver insulted me,” she fumed.

The man sympathized and said
“Why, he’s a public servant and shouldn’t say things to insult passengers.”

“You’re right,” she said. “I think I’ll go back up there and give him a piece of my mind.”

“That’s a good idea,” the man said. “Here, let me hold your monkey.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/20)

Know the feeling ?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)

Sit back and enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 210793


@BioHAZarD is your avatar a mugshot?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @BioHAZarD is your avatar a mugshot?


Yes sir hahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>




Why is she flashing such an ugly guy?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos (16/10/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Why is she flashing such an ugly guy?


Giving him another reason to drink perhaps.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (18/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## fbb1964 (19/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/20)

America had ''surfin in the USA'' 
China have Water buffalo skiing

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Adephi (20/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/10/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>


Monty Python!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (21/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (21/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


"A couple of showgirls hey!"

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Where did you find that photo of me... thought they deleted it long time ago...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (22/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## alex1501 (22/10/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 211453



How dare you?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (22/10/20)

New coils for my Kylin Mini.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (23/10/20)

Stew said:


> New coils for my Kylin Mini.
> View attachment 211474


What do you wick them with? Bunny-rabbits?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (23/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (24/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (24/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (24/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (24/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (25/10/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 211623



Yup. Number 4 has been my constant companion throughout my childhood.....and a good thing too. Don't know where I would've ended up if it wasn't for that. Thanks Mom.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/20)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (27/10/20)

How can someone advertise a "Lost Vape" in the classifieds for sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (27/10/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## alex1501 (27/10/20)

It's all about the presentation, I guess.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (28/10/20)

The Tank V4 RTA from Scottua
Convert terminology to vaping terms. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (28/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (28/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (28/10/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 212070


Do you think it would be appropriate to stick this on my bathroom door?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (29/10/20)

Christos said:


> Do you think it would be appropriate to stick this on my bathroom door?



I thought it was your bathroom door..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (30/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (30/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (30/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (2/11/20)

Thought this was cool.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/20)

Just came across this article...
*Swazi broomstick flying witches to fly low *
In Swaziland, the days when witches could enjoy the untethered freedom of flying high in the sky are, regrettably, over. 

 According to the marketing and corporate affairs director of the Civil Aviation Authority, Sabelo Dlamini, “A witch on a broomstick should not fly above the [150-meter] limit.”
https://www.news24.com/News24/Swazi-broomstick-flying-witches-to-fly-low-20130515

Reactions: Funny 7 | Useful 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Just came across this article...
> *Swazi broomstick flying witches to fly low *
> In Swaziland, the days when witches could enjoy the untethered freedom of flying high in the sky are, regrettably, over.
> 
> ...



In other words... NO sending your mother-in-law to Swaziland then.....

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/11/20)

Every damn time! @Adephi @Paul33

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/20)

Remember HAGAR ?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Every damn time! @Adephi @Paul33


At least this dudes fixes instead of stealing

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (3/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (5/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (5/11/20)

Pinwheel biscuit and Vaping. LOL.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (6/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (6/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/11/20)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 212836



News just in: Husain Bolt thanked for training Checkers Security Guards with a lifetime supply of No Name Brand Toilet Paper... He'll never have to worry about the runs again...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (6/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/11/20)

Dad joke of the day

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## eugene10111 (7/11/20)

Giggles






Sent from my X90 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (7/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (9/11/20)

That is exactly how my MIL went. Still very sad though. I mean, a brand new Iphone11, ruined I tell you, ruined!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Raindance (11/11/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 213430


Faaaaak!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/11/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 213462



Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Welcome back!


Dankie meneer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)

Traveling just opened up

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Norman Anderson (13/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Maybe Grumpy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (14/11/20)

Battery sizes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (15/11/20)

Jane and Arlene are outside their nursing home, having a drink and a smoke, when it starts to rain. Jane pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette, and continues smoking.
Arlene: What in the hell is that?
Jane: A condom. This way my cigarette doesn't get wet.
Arlene: Where did you get it?
Jane: You can get them at any pharmacy.
The next day, Arlene hobbles herself into the local pharmacy and
announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms.
The pharmacist, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is, after all, over 80 years of age), but very delicately asks what size, texture, brand of condom she prefers.
'Doesn't matter Sonny, as long as it fits on a Camel.'
The pharmacist fainted.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

Raindance said:


> That is exactly how my MIL went. Still very sad though. I mean, a brand new Iphone11, ruined I tell you, ruined!
> 
> Regards


Not to mention the R200 broom

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (15/11/20)

Resistance said:


> Not to mention the R200 broom


Was a mop actually. She needed the extra horse power....

Regards.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (15/11/20)

A gent in Zimbabwe (Ron Williams) painted this mural on his wall after being laid off due to Corona cutbacks. Since he painted the mural on his wall he has been contracted to paint 7 murals on someone else's walls. Love the picture as he is a fellow vaper. Not really a giggle, but I enjoyed the picture.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew (15/11/20)

Found this warning on E-Liquid Forum "I thought I could taste ws-23 alone. Boy I was fooled. It’s like eating a block of ice. My jaw bones where aching and hurt to inhale air. My face is on fire as if it I had muscle rub on it." A good warning for mixers I guess.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Adephi (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (18/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



That actually looks like a prescription for a suppository  or maybe pain meds.

It's either Aspirin or Ass In 

Lets wait for @Grand Guru 's professional opinion....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That actually looks like a prescription for a suppository  or maybe pain meds.
> 
> It's either Aspirin or Ass In
> 
> Lets wait for @Grand Guru 's professional opinion....


Spot on! Pain meds

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (19/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Looks like a heart beat close to flat line lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Looks like a heart beat close to flat line lol.



Sounds about right for a suppository .....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER (20/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


@Dela Rey Steyn does it ring a bell lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (21/11/20)

Black cotton wicking.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (21/11/20)

For the Rabbit.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/20)

Some Christmas tee's

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (25/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/20)

How Rocky spent Black Friday !

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/20)

Souf Efrica

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (26/11/20)

Last night while sitting watching TV with my wife, an advert came on for PMS medication. My wife snorted and curled up her lip. I asked what that was about. Bullshit she cried, nothing works. She said the only thing that cures PMS is menopause. 

I politely asked what is the difference.

She said a woman with PMS will kill you

a women with menopause will make you kill yourself

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (27/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/11/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 215107


If you didn't post this, I would have tagged you straight away!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (27/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (27/11/20)

When is big big enough.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (27/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (28/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (28/11/20)

"Looking for a married woman who recently got cheated on and still angry. Do you want to sell your husband's fishing gear for cheap?"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (28/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (29/11/20)

LOL. Rabbit hole making device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (29/11/20)

Anyone used a clothes peg spring.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (29/11/20)

Nice Atty stand. Not really a giggle but didn't know where else to put it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 215402


option B

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/11/20)

@Adephi @Paul33

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (30/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Adephi @Paul33


Love it!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (30/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (1/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 215488



Man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/20)

zadiac said:


> Man.


Woman with PMS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (1/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

Gonna give these to my smoker mates

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

or perhaps one of these

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

These for my wife, going to be so much fun watching the dogs attack them

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

This for my Afrikaans friends... well because they are rock ........s

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

This for my English friends ... because they only drink tea

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (2/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (2/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (2/12/20)

Imagine a ecigssa member with this picture. LOL. I coupled one as I saw it. No need to post. Just chuckle to your selves.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/12/20)

Stew said:


> Imagine a ecigssa member with this picture. LOL. I coupled one as I saw it. No need to post. Just chuckle to your selves.
> View attachment 215673


Looks like a metrosexual Chewbacca

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/12/20)

THE DIFFERENCE IF YOU MARRY A SOUTH AFRICAN GIRL
Three friends married women from different parts of the world.....
The first man married a Greek girl.
He told her that she was to do the dishes and house cleaning.
It took a couple of days, but on the third day, he came home to see a clean house and dishes washed and put away.
The second man married a Thai.
He gave his wife orders that she was to do all the cleaning, dishes and the cooking.
The first day he didn't see any results, but the next day he saw it was better. By the third day, he saw his house was clean, the dishes were done, and there was a huge dinner on the table.
The third man married a girl from South Africa.
He ordered her to do all the cleaning, dishes and the cooking.
He said the first day he didn't see anything, the second day he didn't see anything either but by the third day, some of the swelling had gone down and he could see a little out of his left eye and his arm was healed enough that he could fix himself a sandwich and load the dishwasher.
He still has some difficulty when he goes to the loo.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (3/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


There is no planes under water, they are there.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (3/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)

Any vendors getting in the new DNA Chipset Airfryers?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (4/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any vendors getting in the new DNA Chipset Airfryers?
> View attachment 215786



Oh boy oh boy oh boy

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any vendors getting in the new DNA Chipset Airfryers?
> View attachment 215786



DNA 5000... wonder how the temp control is on that one?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> DNA 5000... wonder how the temp control is on that one?


I hear it hits fries like a truck! Much better chipset than the Pineware and the Russel Hobbs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any vendors getting in the new DNA Chipset Airfryers?
> View attachment 215786


Love that 14.5 LITRE Bubble tank

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ShamZ (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/12/20)

@Adephi

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ShamZ (5/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Adephi
> View attachment 215871


Grohl in a hole!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)

NOT funny cartoon

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/20)

Ummm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (8/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 216138





MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 216141
> 
> Ummm



You just answered your own question it seems.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (8/12/20)

LOL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (8/12/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ddk1979 (8/12/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (9/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (10/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/12/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 216342



apparently the one in picture is *YEAR ONE*.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Norman Anderson (10/12/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 216342


And there I thought that it is the index of the first chapter

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (10/12/20)

Same author as 

"How the ANC saved South Africa "

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (10/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (11/12/20)

You heard of elf on a shelf but have ever heard of ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (11/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (11/12/20)

Adephi said:


> You heard of elf on a shelf but have ever heard of ...



No. but I do know about chicken farming. Now whilst it is common practice to keep your eggs at a certain temperature, you are bound to get a split between the amount of chicks and cocks that you aim to acquire.
Chicks are hot stuff as they can make you money.
More than one cock, on the other hand, is extraneous to your needs. This now leads us to having to take your cock and put it on a block. Using a tool fit for purpose, one must now remove the head. It is not always wise to keep your cock in your hand, especially if you do this in public or if your aim is a bit squiff.
Putting your cock down may see it running around, hence the expression, "running around like a headless chicken".
Keeping your cock in your hand may be uncomfortable, but only until it is completely limp.

Sometime the headless chicken will run into the bush and there is a saying that a bird in the hand is better than two in the bush. My male friends agree with the former and my female friends the latter.

Once your cock has drained of all the blood, you must keep your cock fresh. This is done by putting it in a sanitary container, we do not recommend freezing your cock as this could lead to freezer burn and eventual scarring which does not look pleasant if you plan to eat it or share it with a friend. 

We also do not recommend garnishing your cock as this could lead to skin discoloration and you must keep your cock as your chicks would like to see it.

Finally if you wish to sell your cock, display it nicely, perhaps some photographs on social media, and advertise a price that will make both you and the client happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Stew (11/12/20)

Call you later, I'm steaming.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## CTRiaan (12/12/20)

2020 version

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (12/12/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (15/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (15/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (15/12/20)

Brought to you by Weight watchers international.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (15/12/20)

This bloody virus has been around longer than we think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger (15/12/20)

Err,, nah .. not today buddy.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (15/12/20)

Along with the additional 2.7 billion people that have been produced since the making of this poster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (15/12/20)

Millions of Saffers would give a kidney to receive this

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Brought to you by Weight watchers international.



The problem being a Baby Boomer, is that our parents lived through the 2nd World War and the depression, so they made us sit at the table until whatever food was on our plates had been eaten, (clearly driven by the mindset in your post).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (16/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 216890



...and he was never heard from again...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (17/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The problem being a Baby Boomer, is that our parents lived through the 2nd World War and the depression, so they made us sit at the table until whatever food was on our plates had been eaten, (clearly driven by the mindset in your post).



Famous words indeed.

"If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding. How can you
have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/20)

@Resistance @Stew @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (17/12/20)

@ARYANTO , many people make that mistake, especially those used to the metric system.

Now look closely, you will see short little lines, longer ones and then even longer ones. Then there are also the ones running all the way across the tape. Now, listen closely, the ones running all the way across the tape denote feet, not inches. The longest short ones are the inches. So in your picture you are looking at exactly thirteen inches. That is why I'm so proud of my almost four feet!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (19/12/20)

Vape picture from a video on Instagram. Luckily it's not vape smoke.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/12/20)

Stew said:


> Vape picture from a video on Instagram. Luckily it's not vape smoke.
> View attachment 217194


The morning after a good Curry?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (19/12/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The morning after a good Curry?


Haven't you found them yet?
I just looked for a minute and found them.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Drikusw (20/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (22/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 217371



In my case, there wouldn't have been a next picture....ever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (22/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (23/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (23/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (25/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 217622



Because it's not a man's job


*everybody should go get their popcorn now*

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (25/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (26/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (26/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (26/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (27/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 217695



...and he was never heard of again...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 217738


I hope these weren’t only the preliminaries

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (28/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 217808


Yesterday! now I got FOMO. I need VG.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (29/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (29/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/20)

ARYANTO , @vicTor and @Room Fogger in later years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (29/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (29/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 217916


Classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (30/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 217929


@M.Adhir


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (30/12/20)

My son who is in the UK called to say Hi. 

He asked my wife what she got me for Xmas
My wife replied she got me a "pot" mod

Now he is not speaking to either of us

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (30/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 217931



Nope. Every machine works with smoke. When the smoke comes out, they stop working.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/20)

zadiac said:


> Nope. Every machine works with smoke. When the smoke comes out, they stop working.


And when this happens to something that belongs to my wife after I used it. " And he was never heard from again"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (30/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (31/12/20)

Here's one for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (1/1/21)

A bit of Vaping fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/1/21)

Just realised my Daughter's nickname backwards spells "MOD"..... Coincidence?.... I Think Not!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (2/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (2/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 218248



It's a tough job! But I'll do it!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a tough job! But I'll do it!


Uncle @Rob Fisher ,we all would love to do that job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/21)

O.K Who farted?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/21)

Little Johnny came home from school to see the family’s pet rooster dead in the front yard. 
Rigor Mortis had set in and it was flat on its back with its legs in the air. 
When his Dad came home Johnny said, “Dad our rooster is dead and his legs are sticking in the air ... Why are his legs sticking in the air?” 
His father thinking quickly said, “Son, that’s so God can reach down from the clouds and lift the rooster straight up to heaven.” 
“Gee Dad that’s great,” said Little Johnny. 
A few days later, when Dad came home from work, Johnny rushed out to meet him yelling, “Dad, Dad we almost lost Mom today!” 
“What do you mean?” said Dad. 
“Well Dad, I got home from school early today and went up to your bedroom and there was Mom flat on her back with her legs in the air screaming, “Jesus I’m coming, I’m coming” 
If it hadn’t of been for Uncle George holding her down we’d have lost her for sure!”

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## alex1501 (5/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


Ever tried to catch a fly with them?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> Ever tried to catch a fly with them?



Someone been watching Karate Kid re-runs methinks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (5/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Someone been watching Karate Kid re-runs methinks



Guilty (thanks to "Cobra Kai").

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (5/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> Guilty (thanks to "Cobra Kai").


Did you check what Jackie Chan did in the new karate kid. First fly squatter then chopsticks  then he wipes lightly and continue eating

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (5/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Did you check what Jackie Chan did in the new karate kid. First fly squatter then chopsticks  then he wipes lightly and continue eating


If anyone missed it:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## alex1501 (6/1/21)

Then they sit and make decisions about people's lives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> And then, they make decisions about people's lives.



Where's the "*I Like your post, but the content not so much *" button?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## alex1501 (6/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Where's the "*I Like your post, but the content not so much *" button?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (6/1/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 218485



I'm game....though I'm not sure about the running...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (7/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (7/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (8/1/21)

Meanwhile in Russia

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/1/21)

and in Korea ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Stew (8/1/21)

Hope this hasn't been on before.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (8/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 218653


Epic!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Resistance (8/1/21)

GerrieP said:


> View attachment 218724


Good one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/21)

OPTIMIST

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (9/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/21)

*
Meanwhile, in other news ....
*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Safz_b (11/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## CTRiaan (12/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## GerrieP (12/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stew (12/1/21)

Candy wick.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (12/1/21)

Single Coil.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/1/21)

Stew said:


> Single Coil.
> View attachment 219146



No Battery, or brains, required... hahaha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 219158



Proof that even @Stranger puts up Xmas lights...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Proof that even @Stranger puts up Xmas lights...



Where is @Stranger ... He's being a stranger  ... Has anyone heard from him or seen him lately?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/1/21)

*Bill is putting his young daughter to bed one night and as he walks out the bedroom door he hears her saying her prayers. 
She says, “God bless mommy, daddy, and grandma, rest in peace grandpa.”

Bill rushes back into her bedroom and asks her, “Why did you say the last part?” 
His daughter replies, “Because I needed to.” 
The next day, grandpa dies of a heart attack. 
Bill is worried about his daughter but thinks, “It must just be a sad coincidence.”

That night he tucks his daughter into bed again and once again he hears her saying her prayers. 
She says, “God bless mommy and daddy, rest in peace grandma.”

Bill is now really worried and thinking to himself, “Can my daughter really see into the future?” 
The next day, grandma dies and now Bill is convinced his daughter can predict the future.

For the rest of the week nothing happens, but on the Sunday night as Bill leaves his daughter’s bedroom he waits outside and listens for any more prayers.

Sure enough, he hears her say, “God bless you mommy, rest in peace daddy.” Now Bill is really panicking and thinking, ‘”Oh God, I’m going to die tomorrow!”

The following day Bill is in a complete mess all day in work; a real nervous wreck. He constantly checks the clock, looks around the room and is on edge all the time expecting to die at any moment.

He is so nervous that he doesn’t leave the office until it’s past midnight. 
Once it turns midnight he says to himself with relief, “How is this possible? I should be dead!”

He goes home and walks into the house to find his wife sitting on the sofa with a scared look on her face. 
She asks him, “Where have you been? What took you so long?”

Bill replies, “Listen honey, today I haven’t had the best of days” and he is just about to tell her what has happened when she starts crying and bursts out, “I saw the mailman die yesterday!”*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/1/21)

*A man walks into a restaurant with a full-grown ostrich behind him.

The waitress asks for their orders. The guy says, “A hamburger, fries, and a coke,” and turns to the ostrich, “What’s yours?”

“I’ll have the same,” says the ostrich.

A short time later the waitress returns with the order. “That will be $18.40 please.”

The man reaches into his pocket and, without looking, pulls out the exact change for payment.

The next day, the guy and the ostrich return to the same restaurant and the guy says, “A hamburger, fries, and a coke.”

The ostrich says, “I’ll have the same.”

Again the guy reaches into his pocket and pays with exact change. This becomes routine until one night they enter the restaurant and the waitress asks, “The usual?”

“No, this is Friday night, so I will have a steak, baked potato, and salad”, says the guy.

“Me too,” says the ostrich.

The waitress brings the order and says, “That will be $42.62.”

Once again the guy pulls the exact change out of his pocket and places it on the table.

The waitress can’t hold back her curiosity any longer. “Excuse me, sir. How do you manage to always come up with the exact change out of your pocket every time?”

“Well,” says the guy, “several years ago I was cleaning my attic and found an old lamp. 
When I rubbed it a genie appeared and offered me two wishes. 
My first wish was that if I ever had to pay for anything, I would just put my hand in my pocket and the right amount of money would always be there.”

“That’s brilliant!” says the waitress. “Most people would wish for a million dollars or something, but you’ll always be as rich as you want for as long as you live!”

“That’s right. Whether it’s a gallon of milk or a Rolls Royce, the exact money is always there,” says the guy.

The waitress asks, “But, sir, what’s with the ostrich?”

The guy sighs and answers, “My second wish was for a tall bird with long legs who agrees with everything I say.”*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)

me today...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (14/1/21)

Biggest is not always best. It won't fit in your pocket.
Screen shots from Instagram.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/1/21)

This is dedicated to @Resistance

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (15/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 219531


They're all fantastic, however 19 resonates with my alter ego

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (16/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 219531


10!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (16/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (17/1/21)

Screen shot.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (17/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (17/1/21)

Check that look. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



South Africa Circa 20000bc.... during the first Rugby World Cup...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/21)

_The only thing_ that _China can not copy_



.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (18/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (19/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (19/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Whilst I love the features and functionality ... I'm the guy who looks at the mantelpiece whilst poking the fire, so I'm with @Grand Guru on this one





MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 219842



These guys

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/1/21)

Stranger said:


> These guys



*Touche' *

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (19/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## CTRiaan (19/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Resistance (19/1/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 219842


It's not behind the toilet. It's a kaleidoscope, it fools your eyes

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/1/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 220051


Yummy

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)

REVENGE...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (22/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Resistance (22/1/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 220141


He didn't say Simon says Dave!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## alex1501 (23/1/21)

Trump was "bluepilling" America?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (23/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 220271



Amen to that. If coffee ever disappears, so should I.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/21)

zadiac said:


> Amen to that. If coffee ever disappears, so should I.


I have a saying, “ if you would like to get yourself a second a$&*le ripped, talk to me before I’ve had my second cup of coffee.”

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ShamZ (23/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 220291


It is.

If you healthy, you want to get f...ed

If you are too sick to f..., you need to get well

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (24/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Resistance (25/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (27/1/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 220584


Knowledge hub

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (27/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/1/21)

.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (28/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (28/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stew (29/1/21)

LOL.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (29/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (30/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (1/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ShamZ (1/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


Vaping makes your nose fall off?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/21)

For Gauteng(alengers);

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (1/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/21)

Meanwhile, in the Cape ...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (2/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/21)

JOHANNESBURG

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (3/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (3/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (5/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 221466



Or....It wasn't a rooster.... (q x-files music here)

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)

Does anyone have the online store's address for this magic flute ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (6/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (6/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Useful 2


----------



## vicTor (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (8/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/2/21)

Just saw this add on tv..... think I am going to start putting this in my bath water.... Skip giving Nivea a go now?!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (9/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (9/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (9/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (10/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/21)

@Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (11/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked



I agree @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## GerrieP (13/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/2/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 222545



Takening.... Suddenly angry Liam Neeson got a whole lot scarier.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (15/2/21)

War of the Worldsing doesn't quite work

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/21)

​

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (16/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (16/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (18/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/21)

it looks like it's a Bizarro day

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/2/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 222898


Get your facts right. He wasnt born in a rondavel. 
He was tempted out of a sewerage pipe with a wet marie bisquit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Get your facts right. He wasnt born in a rondavel.
> He was tempted out of a sewerage pipe with a wet marie bisquit



LMAO

So for those that did border duty ... 
a. Who knows of the game Soggy Biscuit?
b. Who has played it?
c. Who had the biscuit?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (19/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (19/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (19/2/21)

Now you know why!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (19/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (20/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (20/2/21)

Imagine. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (20/2/21)

.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (20/2/21)

Sorry if it's old, first time I've seen it.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (21/2/21)

If you need any.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/2/21)

Stew said:


> If you need any.
> View attachment 223117


You cant go wrong with an extra ball

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/2/21)

Stew said:


> If you need any.
> View attachment 223117



Two brass balls work just fine ... No problems with leaking or single handed emptying either

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (21/2/21)

Nè!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (22/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (22/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/2/21)

@Adephi

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 223209


Damn, KKK giving out vaccines

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Adephi


I would watch the sh1t out of that show

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (22/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (22/2/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 223212



Don't know why people say you can't buy happiness. Give me a million bucks and see how happy I get.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/21)

Oops!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (23/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (24/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (24/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stranger (24/2/21)

My missus always said that if I win the Lotto, she would take half the money and bugger off.

She is going to crap herself when I get home .... just won R500 bucks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (24/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## vicTor (24/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 223455



That is hilarious 
You were clearly in the SADF

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (25/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (25/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (25/2/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 223377



I don't have a dog, but I don't drop food on the floor either....it's too expensive. I'll lick it up myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)

And don’t come back!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/2/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 223692



Caddy Double Cab....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew (28/2/21)

I wanted to post something, but was worried it was a bit close to the "Bone" to share here.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)

wanted "cold hard cash" for his birthday

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (28/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (1/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 223805


No need to worry about Samsung and other Android phones I notice. Not worth stealing I guess.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/21)

Raindance said:


> No need to worry about Samsung and other Android phones I notice. Not worth stealing I guess.
> 
> Regards


Cheeky  ... I guess you're an Apple man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Cheeky  ... I guess you're an Apple man


Jippp @Raindance is a Apple man

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Jippp @Raindance is a Apple man
> View attachment 223885


That must have been damn expensive

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (2/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/21)

If you dial 1026 it still works

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (4/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (4/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/3/21)

No more in-flight magazines... oh how I wish I brought a bottle of shampoo or toilet spray as backup...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (5/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (5/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (6/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 224226

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 224227

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (6/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (6/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/21)

Adorable Astronaut

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (6/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Adorable Astronaut


I'm a wicked zookeeper which is not far from the truth

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Adorable Astronaut



Apparently I'm a Wizard Ghost

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Apparently I'm a Wizard Ghost


Oops  ... make that Wizard Astronaut

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 224304



If he chromed that dollie, he would have been MAG'gyver....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (8/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (8/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (8/3/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 224351



Yup. Know that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (8/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (8/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (9/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/21)

@KZOR and @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (10/3/21)

These interviews are getting out of hand..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)

Missed opportunity ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (11/3/21)

Stabwood, plywood?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Raindance (11/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 224653


Twelve million what? Porn movies?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (12/3/21)

I don't believe that interview was Oprah

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (12/3/21)

Eat whatever you like because you will still DIE, don't allow motivational speakers deceive you.

1. The inventor of the treadmill had died at the age of 54

2. The inventor of gymnastics died at the age of 57

3. The world bodybuilding champion died at the age of 41

4. The best footballer in the world Maradona, died at the age of 60.

BUT

5. The KFC inventor died at 94.

6. Inventor of Nutella brand died at the age of 88

7. Imagine, cigarette maker Winston died at the age of 102

8. The inventor of opium died at the age of 116 in an earthquake

9. Hennessey inventor dies at 98. 

How did these doctors come to the conclusion that exercise prolongs life?

The rabbit is always jumping up and down but it lives for only 2 years and the turtle that doesn’t exercise at all, lives 400 years.

So, Take some rest, Chill, Stay cool, eat, drink and enjoy your life. You will still die 
Make life
Happy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (12/3/21)

Stew said:


> Eat whatever you like because you will still DIE, don't allow motivational speakers deceive you.
> 
> 1. The inventor of the treadmill had died at the age of 54
> 
> ...



5-9 knew what they put in their products so they never consumed them. They sold it to 1-4.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (12/3/21)

I read once where a Chinese or Japanese doctor said: "Don't exercise. Stressing heart makes it tired. If you want to live long, take nap"
You know how old those folks get...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (13/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (13/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (13/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 224746


I only have one question...... WHY would anyone want to do that? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (13/3/21)

And Centurion...

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/21)

Spongebob said:


> I only have one question...... WHY would anyone want to do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk





Ummm maybe you will find the answer to your one question on Amazon 42 people took the time to review the  "item" on Amazon and according to the stats 88% gave it a 5 star rating.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (14/3/21)

Spongebob said:


> I only have one question...... WHY would anyone want to do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Obviously my dear Spungebob, in case you run over your dog with the lawnmower.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/21)

Raindance said:


> Obviously my dear Spungebob, in case you run over your dog with the lawnmower.
> 
> Regards



Nooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (14/3/21)

Raindance said:


> Obviously my dear Spungebob, in case you run over your dog with the lawnmower.
> 
> Regards


Must be blonde today? Still don't get it? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (14/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 224883
> 
> Ummm maybe you will find the answer to your one question on Amazon 42 people took the time to review the  "item" on Amazon and according to the stats 88% gave it a 5 star rating.


 What is the world coming to 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/21)

Spongebob said:


> Must be blonde today? Still don't get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



Your response reminds me of my own response to one of my fathers jokes many years back;
A guy goes into a pub, sits down next to a stranger and says; "_Have you heard the latest Van Der Merwe joke_?"
The stranger replies; "_I am Van Der Merwe_" 
My father then proceeded to roll on the floor laughing , as in WTF?

So may years passed, (like 50 of them), and, as this "joke" clearly hadn't been ratified in my mind, I relayed the joke back to my father expecting an explanation, only to have him roll on the floor in fits of laughter once again ... and ... still no explanation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)

*The woman drops her towel and stands naked in front of Bob*


A man is getting into the shower just as his wife is finishing up her shower when the doorbell rings. 

The wife quickly wraps herself in a towel and runs downstairs.

When she opens the door, there stands Bob, the next door neighbour. 

Before she says a word, Bob says, “I’ll give you $800 to drop that towel.”

After thinking for a moment, the woman drops her towel and stands naked in front of Bob.

After a few seconds, Bob hands her $800 dollars and leaves. 

The woman wraps back up in the towel and goes back upstairs. 

When she gets to the bathroom, her husband asks, “Who was that?” 

“It was Bob the next door neighbour,” she replies. 

“Great!” the husband says, “Did he say anything about the $800 he owes me?”

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 224883
> 
> Ummm maybe you will find the answer to your one question on Amazon 42 people took the time to review the  "item" on Amazon and according to the stats 88% gave it a 5 star rating.



For those that didn't want to do the rating it was all just a pain in the behind...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (14/3/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 224927



This is so true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (15/3/21)

Love this

https://blog.mtbakervapor.com/famous-quotes-against-smoking/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (17/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (18/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (19/3/21)

.
LMAO

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (19/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 225389


Needs and additional "Open box right way up before eating."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (20/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (21/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (24/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (24/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/21)

It's Friday

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (26/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (27/3/21)

Vaping is for mosquitoes.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (28/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 226192


Lady Gaga !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)

How covers get blown

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)

Busted

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)

Spider cat

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (28/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)

not funny funny

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (29/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## shabs (30/3/21)

.





Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CTRiaan (30/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)

NO COMMENT

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (30/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (31/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (31/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (31/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



I don't get it....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I don't get it....



My Shell = Michelle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/3/21)

Thanks uncle. Blonde moment for me

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/21)

Gladiator!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (1/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 226561
> View attachment 226561



When a vaper becomes so old, he posts the same joke twice...in the same post!!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (1/4/21)

zadiac said:


> When a vaper becomes so old, he posts the same joke twice...in the same post!!



Finger trouble.... Or a pebcak error...
Problem exists between chair and keyboard

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (1/4/21)

zadiac said:


> When a vaper becomes so old, he posts the same joke twice...in the same post!!


LOL. This forum is quite confusing. If you edit a post it duplicates the image. It's not necessarily old age.


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (1/4/21)

zadiac said:


> When a vaper becomes so old, he posts the same joke twice...in the same post!!



No man, you don't get it. He had to repeat it, like you do for deaf people. LOUDER AND SLOWER.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (2/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (2/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 226629
> [/QUOT
> Must be an *APPLE and SAMSUNG* colaboration...


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (2/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1 | Creative 5


----------



## Grand Guru (3/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/4/21)

Actually whatever you say may and will be used against you at any future opportunity

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 3


----------



## zadiac (6/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 226881



This is so annoyingly true!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/21)

This is why pirates had parrots and not cats...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/21)

Overachievers

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (9/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Raindance (10/4/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 227141


Seems you forgot about Bobs knob...

Just saying.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (11/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 227282


How does she sleep ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (12/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> How does she sleep ?



That is definitely not what I ponder

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> How does she sleep ?


I was actually pondering how she puts on her boots on her "hind" legs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I was actually pondering how she puts on her boots on her "hind" legs



Has she ever walked into a bar?

How does she wipe after going to the toilet?

Does she pee sitting or standing?

Does she like long walks in the park over weekends?

Is her scary dreams called nightwoman?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (12/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I was actually pondering how she puts on her boots on her "hind" legs



Then there's something wrong with you...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/21)

zadiac said:


> Then there's something wrong with you...


Thank you, many people have told me the same thing in the past

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)

Change doctor to dietician ....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (13/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 227487


Reminds me of this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (14/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (14/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)

HE'S REAL !

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (15/4/21)

Ya Ya , so you say

My date didn't turn up, so my plan is to take some action ..... like stalking.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Adephi (15/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## fbb1964 (16/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (16/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (17/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (18/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 227745



Are these available over the counter or prescription?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (18/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 227815


ANSWER: Government Tender.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (19/4/21)

What about trucks?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (19/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (19/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (19/4/21)

@SmokeyJoe Is he who we think he is?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/4/21)

Stew said:


> @SmokeyJoe Is he who we think he is?



Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)

sand art

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (21/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 5


----------



## Adephi (22/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (23/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (23/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (23/4/21)

Spiderman!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (23/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (25/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (26/4/21)

I did the exact same thing while standing in the queue to go into the classroom when I was a child 
The poor boy in front of me wasn’t impressed!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (26/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/21)

clever

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 15


----------



## zadiac (29/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 228549



That is exactly what I would do if I had the paint and the time...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Amir (29/4/21)

zadiac said:


> That is exactly what I would do if I had the paint and the time...lol



And the knees to allow u to bend over that much

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/4/21)

Oh man. I used to love that cartoon as a kid. But the name escapes me. It was a french name if im not mistaken

Anyone remembers the name?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/4/21)

Got it, La Linea

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (29/4/21)

Amir said:


> And the knees to allow u to bend over that much



You again?
I thought they banned you ages ago!

Sigh.....wishfull thinking

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)

Amir said:


> And the knees to allow u to bend over that much


@Amir when I saw your post and profile pic again the first thing that popped into my mind and I got flash backs of pictures you posted of Prawns and I started drooling . So thank you for that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (30/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 228654


Uuuhm.... It was a very cold day OK!

p.s. Pm’d you pictures of my junk at room temperature....

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/21)

Raindance said:


> Uuuhm.... It was a very cold day OK!
> 
> p.s. Pm’d you pictures of my junk at room temperature....
> 
> Regards


Ummm shoe my friend I am SOOOOOO glad my pc told me file to big to download pic.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir (30/4/21)

zadiac said:


> You again?
> I thought they banned you ages ago!
> 
> Sigh.....wishfull thinking



Me? Banned? Pffft... my mummy says I'm an angel 

You say wishful thinking... I say dementia

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Amir (30/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Amir when I saw your post and profile pic again the first thing that popped into my mind and I got flash backs of pictures you posted of Prawns and I started drooling . So thank you for that.



You're most welcome... On this cold rainy day... When the fasting hits hardest!! I guess that makes us even then


----------



## Stranger (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/21)

No comment.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (30/4/21)

Amir said:


> You're most welcome... On this cold rainy day... When the fasting hits hardest!! I guess that makes us even then



I have an idea! Why don't you fast forever. Please. Do us both a favor. Oh and I forgive your mother for uttering those words. I'm sure she didn't mean it.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/21)

Amir said:


> You're most welcome... On this cold rainy day... When the fasting hits hardest!! I guess that makes us even then


I am sure u will change ur opinion when we have fasting in the long Summer days. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (30/4/21)

zadiac said:


> I have an idea! Why don't you fast forever. Please. Do us both a favor. Oh and I forgive your mother for uttering those words. I'm sure she didn't mean it.



Shew what a grumpy old man... someone should check that diaper of yours... it’s starting to leak out ur lips... P.S. I forgive ur mom too... I’m sure she didn’t mean for you to happen either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (30/4/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am sure u will change ur opinion when we have fasting in the long Summer days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



I’ve done Ramadan in Saudi Arabia in June/July with temperatures around the 50 degree mark... pretty gruesome but totally worth it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (1/5/21)

Amir said:


> Shew what a grumpy old man... someone should check that diaper of yours... it’s starting to leak out ur lips... P.S. I forgive ur mom too... I’m sure she didn’t mean for you to happen either




Hey! Don't you ever say anything about my diapers! They never leak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (1/5/21)

Suck this mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/5/21)

Stew said:


> Suck this mod.


I can only imagine the Bongs that he could make

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew (1/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


LOL. Like this one especially.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/21)

Only fisherman will understand!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (2/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (2/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)

No comment!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 228842


This had me to tears!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> No comment!
> View attachment 228847


Slippery when wet!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)

Poor planning!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (2/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (3/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (3/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (3/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (3/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (5/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)

Kung fu

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)

Female construction workers revenge

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (6/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/21)

moments before the storm...

Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 229184



I just hope it is plumbed...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I just hope it is plumbed...


I hope the neighbours have blinds because that dude has no door.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (7/5/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I hope the neighbours have blinds because that dude has no door.



I don't care about the door, but it looks like it's just dropping in the sea. Not cool.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (7/5/21)

zadiac said:


> I don't care about the door, but it looks like it's just dropping in the sea. Not cool.


Fish do much worse in the sea!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (7/5/21)

Munro31 said:


> Fish do much worse in the sea!



My point is: What if you want to go for a swim.......mmmm.....in who's shit do I swim today?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/21)

zadiac said:


> My point is: What if you want to go for a swim.......mmmm.....in who's shit do I swim today?



My kids always ask why I dont swim in the ocean, now I can tell them it's because some rich guy on holiday in the Caribbean dropped his Nr 2 in the ocean, that is why!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (7/5/21)

If you have been in any ocean, you have been covered in shit, they way I see it, rather mine than yours!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (7/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I just hope it is plumbed...


Does not need to be, rich people shit dont smell.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (8/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (8/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 229242



He's now a flat earther...hehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (12/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (13/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 4


----------



## Adephi (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked (13/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (14/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (14/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Grand Guru (14/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (15/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (15/5/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 229841


I’m not getting it...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (15/5/21)

Raindance said:


> I’m not getting it...
> 
> Regards



Poor little spiderman will

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (16/5/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 229786



When there's really nothing more you can do for the patient...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (16/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (16/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (16/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (17/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 229764


Sweet baby cheeses....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (17/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (17/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/21)

the reason why only men who already got children should be allowed to do gymnastics

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> the reason why only men who already got children should be allowed to do gymnastics
> View attachment 229975
> 
> 
> View attachment 229974



Darwin said we are supposed to take them out of the gene pool Before they procreate....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (18/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> the reason why only men who already got children should be allowed to do gymnastics
> View attachment 229975
> 
> 
> View attachment 229974


I want a tears icon for this one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (18/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (18/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (18/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (20/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (20/5/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


GOOD BOY!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (23/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (23/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (23/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (24/5/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 230414



Those are not guys. Seriously.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (24/5/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 230439


She love you long time.
Five dolla,
Make all your happy come out....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/21)

Raindance said:


> She love you long time.
> Five dolla,
> Make all your happy come out....
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (24/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (25/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (27/5/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 230366


I would be more concerned that the whole city can see me peeing!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/21)

I'm sure we all had a feeling something wasn't right!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (29/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (29/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (29/5/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 230947



The lesson from this? Be careful what you say about other people in front of little children. They are brutally honest and say what they think.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## fbb1964 (30/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (30/5/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 230960


They're baffelled because it doesn't include Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 230985


Epic response!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)

JHB today

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/6/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 231189


I already opened an apology thread in case you may feel compelled to write one 

​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (1/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I already opened an apology thread in case you may feel compelled to write one
> 
> View attachment 231212​



I have it bookmarked !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/21)

Sometimes you can be too helpfull

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/21)

Looks familiar

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## fbb1964 (4/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (4/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (5/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 231488


Divorce is also an option although its pretty expensive.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/6/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 231570


Finally i can have some closure. I wondered what happended to them

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (6/6/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Finally i can have some closure. I wondered what happended to them



I'm also still expecting a few texts

...but now I know

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (6/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (7/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (7/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (8/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 231656


Amen brother!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (9/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 231811


Look at both kids faces when he gets whacked in the face, absolutely no reaction or empathy! We are looking at two future serial killers watch this space!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Look at both kids faces when he gets whacked in the face, absolutely no reaction or empathy! We are looking at two future serial killers watch this space!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Look at both kids faces when he gets whacked in the face, absolutely no reaction or empathy! We are looking at two future serial killers watch this space!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (10/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Look at both kids faces when he gets whacked in the face, absolutely no reaction or empathy! We are looking at two future serial killers watch this space!


If someone gets hurt in a computer game you just press re set or carry on playing.
But also wondering if kids that age would know any better. I don't think so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (10/6/21)

Stew said:


> If someone gets hurt in a computer game you just press re set or carry on playing.
> But also wondering if kids that age would know any better. I don't think so.


I was joking!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/6/21)

When in doubt, listen to Ron Burgundy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)

*DAMN - WE MADE IT -page 600 of Giggles ,@Stroodlepuff ,your ''topic'' is still going strong *

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (11/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (11/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (11/6/21)

The new cat food flavour range gets released! Mice, Rat, Sparrow, blackbird and juicy spider & fly combo!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (12/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/21)

Factually incorrect -Wiki :The earliest clear chemical evidence of *beer* produced from barley dates to about 3500–3100 BC, from the site of Godin Tepe in the Zagros Mountains of western Iran.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (13/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (13/6/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 232036


On the very rare occasions we get a power cut or problem with water supply (usually mins to a couple of hours max and since the 80's very rare) we get money knocked off our bill for the interruption to our supply, after all we pay for the service!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (13/6/21)

Timwis said:


> On the very rare occasions we get a power cut or problem with water supply (usually mins to a couple of hours max and since the 80's very rare) we get money knocked off our bill for the interruption to our supply, after all we pay for the service!



Power cuts 2-3 times a day that lasts for 2 hours each time. 
And then they increase the price because they don't sell enough electricity.
Only in Africa will a company make you not use their product and then punish you when they take it away.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Timwis (13/6/21)

Adephi said:


> Power cuts 2-3 times a day that lasts for 2 hours each time.
> And then they increase the price because they don't sell enough electricity.
> Only in Africa will a company make you not use their product and then punish you when they take it away.


Sometimes on here with the like, thanks, informative etc they just don't have the appropriate option!

Something corrupt about supply and demand when the supply is being controlled!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (13/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/6/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 232064


Hahahaha


----------



## Adephi (13/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (14/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn early on a Monday morning ...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn early on a Monday morning ...


He’ll be done by Friday afternoon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi (14/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn early on a Monday morning ...



That picture sums my weekend at work perfectly.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (14/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (15/6/21)

Only posting this here because laughing seems a better alternative to crying!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (15/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (15/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (17/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (17/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 232199


I'm Blond!
I'm Blond!
I'm B!
I'm L!
I'm...?
I'm...?
...
I'm Blond!
I'm Blond!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (17/6/21)

Raindance said:


> I'm Blond!
> I'm Blond!
> I'm B!
> I'm L!
> ...



You must be....because it's spelled "blond*e*"

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

smart idea

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 232302



I want one!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I want one!


Maybe we should do a group buy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Maybe we should do a group buy



Bunch of guys buying a toy dinosaur to put their weiner dogs on for show... what could go wrong?!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 232469



Now I REALLY need one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (19/6/21)

For @Timwis:


It is just before England v Scotland in the Euro’s Group game. 
Kane goes into the English changing room to find all his team mates looking a bit glum. 
"What's up?" he asks. 
"Well, we're having trouble getting motivated for this game. We know it's important but it's only Scotland. They're shite and we can't be bothered". 
Kane looks at them and says "Well, I reckon I can beat these by myself, you lads go down the pub." 
So Kane goes out to play Scotland by himself and the rest of the English team go off for a few pints. After a few jars they wonder how the game is going, so they get the landlord to put the TV on. A big cheer goes up as the screen reads "England 1 - Scotland 0 (Kane 10minutes)". He is beating Scotland all by himself! 
Anyway, a few more pints later and the game is forgotten until someone remembers "It must be full time now, let's see how he got on". They put the TV back on. 
"Result from the Stadium "England 1 (Kane 10 minutes) - Scotland 1"(Angus McShagnasty 89 minutes)". 
They can't believe it, he has single handedly got a draw against Scotland!! 
They rush back to the Stadium to congratulate him. They find him in the dressing room, still in his gear, sat with his head in his hands. He refuses to look at them. 
"I've let you down, I've let you down." 
"Don't be daft, you got a draw against Scotland , all by yourself. And they only scored at the very very end" 
"No, No, I have, I've let you down...
I got sent off after 12 minutes!”

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (20/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 232575


What a Dork.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (21/6/21)

Stew said:


> What a Dork.


@MrGSmokeFree, thought I better explain my comment "What a Dork." The old sailors nickname for a Male whales equipment was a "Dork" as in your post, LOL. Not you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (21/6/21)

Stew said:


> @MrGSmokeFree, thought I better explain my comment "What a Dork." The old sailors nickname for a Male whales equipment was a "Dork" as in your post, LOL. Not you.


I'm not sure if I must be impressed or worried about you! Wahaha!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (21/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/21)

Stew said:


> @MrGSmokeFree, thought I better explain my comment "What a Dork." The old sailors nickname for a Male whales equipment was a "Dork" as in your post, LOL. Not you.


@Stew don't worry no need to explainFrom now on I shall be called giant whale penis oops sorry I mean "Dork"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (22/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (23/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/21)

Looks familiar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 232885


Im going for the standard male reply. 

Nice boobs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 232885



one typo though... should read :"*hand* down... "

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (24/6/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 232911



I spent so much time wondering what Laurel got up to with this lot when the cameras were off. Her understanding of doggy style probably wasn't the same as everyone else's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RynoP (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (24/6/21)

RynoP said:


> View attachment 232960



Hunt for Red October - the director's cut.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (24/6/21)

RynoP said:


> View attachment 232960


Killer whale orgy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spongebob (24/6/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 232911


I still sing the song regularly  had a crush on Laurel too 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/6/21)

Spongebob said:


> I still sing the song regularly  had a crush on Laurel too
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


I think every boy had a crush on her. Looked like she knew how to handle a bone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/6/21)

No normal dog by default, is that fking happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (24/6/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 232911


Guys, I was taking long walks in a desert up north when this was on. Enlighten me please?

Regards


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/21)

Raindance said:


> Guys, I was taking long walks in a desert up north when this was on. Enlighten me please?
> 
> Regards


https://www.google.com/search?clien...AhU3gf0HHeO0BTQQBSgAegQIARAw&biw=1366&bih=643

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ShamZ (24/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233001


Even worse when you don’t have any kids…

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## fbb1964 (24/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 233013



Wahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

and the inspiration for : https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080391/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## RynoP (25/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (27/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (27/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233250


My concern deepens.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/21)

This only applies to certain clever people ...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (28/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 233278


And so the battle between the android clones of the Borg versus the enlightened forces of the Federation continues. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/21)

Capitalist pig

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

This might not be considered PC but save it for someone who gives a s**t!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Disagree 1


----------



## Timwis (29/6/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 233346


Would be even funnier if factually correct, South America is very popular for touring bands in fact they play to their biggest crowds at some South American venues!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (30/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (30/6/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 233464


The bastard ate them!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (1/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (1/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (1/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/21)

@DavyH

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (2/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @DavyH



So true…

I turn it up with telemarketers. They usually break first

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (3/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (3/7/21)

Seems like Air Fryers are popular in the forum. LOL.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/7/21)

Stew said:


> Seems like Air Fryers are popular in the forum. LOL.
> View attachment 233783



@Stranger, limited to 10 entries per person only

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (4/7/21)

Stew said:


> Seems like Air Fryers are popular in the forum. LOL.
> View attachment 233783


Stand a chance to win an air fryer. Just had to correct that. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (4/7/21)

Raindance said:


> Stand a chance to win an air fryer. Just had to correct that.
> 
> Regards


Every time I see an Air Fryer I think it is funny after all the comments on them in the forum and I never even notice Air Fryers until I saw them on the Forum, so for me they will always be funny now. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (4/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (4/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## supermoto (4/7/21)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## supermoto (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (4/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233730


Banana shown for scale and other non speakable things!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (4/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 233796



My bru! Do you even cook?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (4/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 233796





Stew said:


> Seems like Air Fryers are popular in the forum. LOL.
> View attachment 233783



If he wins he can house the airfryer to the left of the stove.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (5/7/21)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 233837
> ​


I suppose we still have that "Special Relationship" which actually means we will keep giving them back up in illegal wars while they give us nothing in return!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/21)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 233839


and where is the chicken ... incomplete w/o an egg ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/21)

How i feel when my new fav mod/tank is sold out at the vape shop...

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (6/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



Love this, my kids can tell you many stories about thieving b!@$ches and transvestite wolves.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/21)

It turns out there's something called Vooping

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It turns out there's something called Vooping



Oooh, a new weekend DIY project for this weekend!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Oooh, a new weekend DIY project for this weekend!



O crap... now I have to make a His & Hers... and then His is going to become Hers to put her perfumes and paraphernalia on... nope...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It turns out there's something called Vooping


I'm getting old, here I thought vooping was taking a kak on your motorcycle

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It turns out there's something called Vooping


or ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (6/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It turns out there's something called Vooping



It's a very old thing. This video is from 3 years ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (6/7/21)

zadiac said:


> It's a very old thing. This video is from 3 years ago.



Sies

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/21)

can relate :

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (7/7/21)

It’s the season

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/7/21)

Dissuasive!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (7/7/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 234198


Why am I thinking "USA"?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (7/7/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 234198


Well some nob jock tried

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (7/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Well some nob jock tried


Yip, and ended up winning the court case as well!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## supermoto (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## supermoto (8/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (8/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## supermoto (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (8/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (8/7/21)

Was this placed intentionally?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (9/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 234336



In my time, in the 80's, you can replace the boxing glove with a hammer.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/21)

@Grand Guru @Adephi

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (9/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 234455


Drama class...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Drama class...


@Stew - why the disagree ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (10/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> @Stew - why the disagree ?


Sorry, on the cell phone. Finger trouble. Was supposed to be the funny button. Fixed it up. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)

Let's see who we can offend today...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (12/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


>


My boys did this so many times. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (12/7/21)

Stew said:


> My boys did this so many times. LOL.



Why did they need humans for school?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (12/7/21)

Stew said:


> My boys did this so many times. LOL.


You should abduct my ex @Stew , she will make a good test subject. Probably get a distinction on finding a new species.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (12/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/21)

Posted this before ,but relevant in ''these'' times.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

K.O!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Munro31 (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (13/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)

And a legend was born!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (14/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (14/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (15/7/21)

Windows defender with or without update ​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)

related to above...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (16/7/21)

I saw that Elephant once

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/21)

Stranger said:


> I saw that Elephant once


only once ? ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (16/7/21)

No, now twice ... just had a flashback

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (16/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


> related to above...




Takes me back to better days....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (16/7/21)

Speak for yourself.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (16/7/21)

Scene looks pretty familiar heuh!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (17/7/21)

The voices were loud this morning so I calmed them with strong Colombian coffee and a cheese danish.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (17/7/21)

zadiac said:


> The voices were loud this morning so I calmed them with strong Colombian coffee and a cheese danish.


My voices only calm down once I close the hole I dug in the veld

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (17/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> My voices only calm down once I close the hole I dug in the veld



I was too lazy to dig this morning. Body is still in the fridge.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (17/7/21)

zadiac said:


> I was too lazy to dig this morning. Body is still in the fridge.


Body burying can pile up quick, just saying

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/21)

In my opinion this must fall in the ''*Joke of the year*'' category -ffs the looters are home ,the mobs dispersed and shops empty -Govt's response a week after the fact ... :

''South African National Defence Force tanks are starting to roll into areas in KwaZulu-Natal to help to secure hotspots in the province.
This deployment forms part of *Operation PROSPER*, which started on 12 July with the deployment of 2,500 South African National Defence Force (SANDF) troops in KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng.''
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...into-kwazulu-natal.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (17/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RynoP (18/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/21)

it must be Monday...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (19/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 235108



Yes, he'll bullshit you into believing that it's not such a big deal ....lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (19/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 235108



Hufflepuff?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (19/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 235108


He literally sells shit!


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (19/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## RynoP (20/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (20/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 235200


Phew, dodged that one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## RynoP (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 235200


Well then, sign me up for the Paralympics

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/7/21)

The struggle is real!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (22/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)

Disclaimer - I do love cats.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)

Winter 2021

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 14 | Can relate 3


----------



## Viper_SA (25/7/21)

This one is for Liza. Miss you my friend, heaven gained an angel when we lost you

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (25/7/21)

Guilty as charged

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Raindance (25/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 235613


Jisis Rob!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Never leave a middle aged man in charge of designing the baby's new bed....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/7/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 235674


She was just looking for some milk to add to her coffee!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (26/7/21)

The true Olympic games.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


>



Drie goed wat nooit koud kry nie:
1. Ysbere
2. Vrystaaters
3. Slette

_Three things that are never cold:
1. Polar Bears
2. People from the Freestate
3. Slutty women_

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/21)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (26/7/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 235650


They call their technicians engineers though. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/7/21)

Fokkit. Die thread kort beter jokes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (26/7/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Fokkit. Die thread kort beter jokes


Forget the marbles and find the better jokes. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (27/7/21)

Stranger said:


>


Twice as funny. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (28/7/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 235800



I've never been THAT excited about any mod

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (28/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (28/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 9


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (29/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


actually I did leave early ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/21)

There will be no giggles today .

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (30/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (30/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (30/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 236014


Black panties.... I hope...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (30/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 236016


Who pushed me?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (1/8/21)

@Timwis

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (3/8/21)

Humour from a spider group.
Spot 8 differences between these two pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (3/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/21)

...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stew (6/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (6/8/21)

Probably a Smoking Joe.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (6/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/21)

*My dad thought 2-year-old me was strong enough to hang from the curtain rod while he takes a picture*
*

*

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (7/8/21)

The man clinic!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (7/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (8/8/21)

Stabwood and dream. Driftwood special.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (8/8/21)

Stew said:


> Stabwood and dream. Driftwood special.
> View attachment 236461



Um...wrong thread maybe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stew (8/8/21)

zadiac said:


> Um...wrong thread maybe?


Now that's funnier than the picture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (8/8/21)

Stew said:


> Now that's funnier than the picture.



Lol...sorry. I didn't get your joke, so I thought you posted in the wrong thread. I'm not myself today. My sharpness is a bit off.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (9/8/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 236479



First place for what? Fattest ass?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (9/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/8/21)

zadiac said:


> First place for what? Fattest ass?



Better?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (9/8/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Better?
> 
> View attachment 236519



Much!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Stew (10/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (10/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## supermoto (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## supermoto (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## supermoto (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (11/8/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 236697


Cool, we have the same Dr!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## fbb1964 (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (13/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (13/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (13/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (13/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## fbb1964 (14/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 236818




Yes, I noticed that.

Plus she has a beautiful pair of earrings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yes, I noticed that.
> 
> Plus she has a beautiful pair of earrings.





And don't forget about her awesome wrist tattoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/21)

fact , not funny.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 236899
> 
> And don't forget about her awesome wrist tattoo




Thanks for pointing that out, I missed that. Isn't it amazing how we sometimes can't see the wood for the trees?

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## fbb1964 (17/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (19/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (20/8/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 237303



No. This is Satan trying to get out of hell after I arrived

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (20/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## fbb1964 (23/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/8/21)

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 237553



Next stop... APOLOGY thread...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (23/8/21)

Here you go gents!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (24/8/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Here you go gents!
> View attachment 237555



Looks uncomfortable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964 (24/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Next stop... APOLOGY thread...



 BTW all these memes are from an actual local Australian opposition politician's social media channel. These current AU govt covid lockdowns we now have in place being so tyrannical absurd if you don't laugh about it being so serious you'd cry mate.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (24/8/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



Actually the term is venomous.... I'm a bit anal about that

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (25/8/21)

So good , had to be posted twice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## supermoto (25/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/21)

Stranger said:


> So good , had to be posted twice.


Glad you liked my post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (26/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/21)

The school is open again, I guess!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (28/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (29/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (29/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/8/21)

In the great days of the British Empire, a new commanding officer was sent to a jungle outpost to relieve the retiring colonel. After welcoming his replacement and showing the usual courtesies (gin and tonic, cucumber sandwiches etc) that protocol decrees, the retiring colonel said, "You must meet my Adjutant, Captain Smithers, he's my right-hand man, he's really the strength of this office. His talent is simply boundless."
Smithers was summoned and introduced to the new CO, who was surprised to meet a humpbacked, one eyed, toothless, hairless, scabbed and pockmarked specimen of humanity, a particularly unattractive man less than three feet tall. "Smithers, old man, tell your new CO about yourself."
"Well, sir, I graduated with honours from Sandhurst, joined the regiment and won the Military Cross and Bar after three exp editions behind enemy lines. I've represented Great Britain in equestrian events, and won a Silver Medal in the middleweight division of the Olympics. I have researched the history of....."
Here the colonel interrupted, "Yes, yes, never mind that Smithers, he can find all that in your file. Tell him about the day you told the witch doctor to "f. off"

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Disagree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/21)

seems legit!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (1/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (2/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)

They need serious help

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (3/9/21)

This guy next to me says my cigarette smoke is bothering him. I'm like: Well, it's killing me and I'm not bitching about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (4/9/21)

Cutting out the middleman?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/21)

Choose your font ...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (6/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Grand Guru (8/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


>

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (8/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (9/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Grand Guru (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (9/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


I’m offended now. Off to the apologies thread with you. And make it a good one. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/21)

Raindance said:


> I’m offended now. Off to the apologies thread with you. And make it a good one.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (11/9/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (12/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239056


And that demonstration tells us all there is to know about communism.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (14/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/9/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 239290


Back in ye day, prior power steering, we had something similar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 5


----------



## Stew (15/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (16/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (16/9/21)

My first born is 11 and she has a lot of catch up to do!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (16/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (16/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239460
> 
> 
> My first born is 11 and she has a lot of catch up to do!



I clearly failed at this dismally, as I was the one who had to move out

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239460
> 
> 
> My first born is 11 and she has a lot of catch up to do!



Dammit, they should include this in the new-born pamphlet pack at hospitals... both my kids are over 12 and still in the house...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (16/9/21)

.

Reactions: Funny 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Viper_SA (17/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



Probably what my funeral will look like as well

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## RynoP (17/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (17/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/21)

@Adephi @Paul33 @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 239564


I suck at running in real life as well

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Adephi @Paul33 @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 239557

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## acorn (18/9/21)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## acorn (18/9/21)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (19/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Stew (20/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


>



I do it because I dont want her to slam the door closed or bash it against another car... nor do I want her nails to scratch the paint underneath the handles... ooh, eh eh... she better not read this, I will be in trouble... again...

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (22/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I do it because I dont want her to slam the door closed or bash it against another car... nor do I want her nails to scratch the paint underneath the handles... ooh, eh eh... she better not read this, I will be in trouble... again...


Trouble??? You will be dead boet.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (23/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (23/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (24/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


It's alright... as long as she knows what she wants. ND THAT'S WHERE THE PROBLEM LIES!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/9/21)

.
The guy at 2:30 ... 





.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/21)

Familiar with this ....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (28/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (28/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (29/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



it's a no brainer mate

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (29/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/21)

It's almost time to wake up Greenday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> It's almost time to wake up Greenday


Does that have something to do with this green fella?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Does that have something to do with this green fella?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)

Sometimes my dog sits up on the couch like a human, and it’s like, either be a dog or pay some rent.




C -Twitter

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)

Translations

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)

is this related to ''Mom said too much wxxxing will make you blind ''

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Translations



Wegkruipertjie (gone crawler)
Ystervark (iron pig)

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (1/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)

...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)

Found a pic of @Intuthu Kagesi 's ex...




the smoking was fine , but stealing his Stoli - never.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/10/21)

Still one of my all time favourite C&H's

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (2/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 240667



What dinosaur?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 240667



Day 2... still can't find 'em dinosaurs... I used to be good at hidden object games, but this one is a tough one to crack!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/21)

This dude reminds me of Vaping Bogan...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/10/21)

Still one of my favourites

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/21)

society 2021

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (6/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


>



Or we'll just send this guy....

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Or we'll just send this guy....
> 
> View attachment 240865


He's missing one, the 'No girlfriend' badge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 240908



Here we go again..... what f'cking island?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 240908


What Island?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/10/21)

I NEED TO SPEAK TO THE ADMIN OF THIS GROUP!!!











CAN ADMINS OF THIS GROUP DO A BETTER JOB OF MONITORING WHO IS ALLOWED ON THIS FORUM PLEASE?!
WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER, AN ELDERLY WOMAN. SHE'S BEEN PRIVATELY MESSAGING MEMBERS, SENDING THEM NAKED PICTURES OF HERSELF IN COMPROMISING POSES ALONG WITH CLOSE UPS OF HER UNMENTIONABLES. SHE IS OFFERING AN IPHONE 12+ IN EXCHANGE FOR ONLINE SEXUAL FAVORS.
I AM ESPECIALLY BOTHERED BECAUSE IT TURNED OUT TO BE AN IPHONE 6 AND OBVIOUSLY SOMETHING'S WRONG WITH IT. 
IT'S SUPER SLOW AND THE CAPS LOCK IS STUCK ON. 
THANK YOU!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I NEED TO SPEAK TO THE ADMIN OF THIS GROUP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the iStone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (8/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (8/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/10/21)

Someone call an ambulance as this is a 3rd degree burn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/21)

Non Discovery members

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (9/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (9/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (9/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (9/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/21)

@Reminds me of @JurgensSt

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Viper_SA (10/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 241158



Eish...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/10/21)

*My favourite chirp when meeting a vegetarian, is to ask them if they feel the same as I do when they smell someone cutting their lawn, as I do when I smell someone braai-ing *

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (13/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 241392


Dibs

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 241392

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (13/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 241392



Instant reminder of Dumb and Dumber!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 241276


Bliksem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (14/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (15/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


>


Eina donner. Jy sal die suppository kan proe

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/21)

JHB Traffic

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (15/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 241618



This is a pebble I picked up in my garden this morning and had in my pocket the whole day.... coincidence? I think not!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> This is a pebble I picked up in my garden this morning and had in my pocket the whole day.... coincidence? I think not!
> View attachment 241619


Now keep an eye out for Christmas Carols in October singers an' belt em'

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## acorn (16/10/21)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (16/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (16/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 241681



He is now William Shatmypantsner...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (17/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 241697



Because I had to make it to that 19th hole!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/10/21)

zadiac said:


> Because I had to make it to that 19th hole!


That is the 19th hole

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (17/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That is the 19th hole



That was implied in my response.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (18/10/21)

zadiac said:


> That was implied in my response.



Only Hole 19?! I see an additional easy par 3, a reachable par 4 as well as a tricky par 5.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Raindance said:


> Only Hole 19?! I see an additional easy par 3, a reachable par 4 as well as a tricky par 5.
> 
> Regards



I know nothing about golf, but that sounds funny....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/10/21)

Raindance said:


> Only Hole 19?! I see an additional easy par 3, a reachable par 4 as well as a tricky par 5.
> Regards



*I believe any of these could be willingly achieved *
*PAR:*
Refers to the number of strokes a golfer is expected to need to complete the play of one hole on a golf course. Every hole on a golf course is rated as either a par-3, a par-4, or a par-5 (par-6 holes also exist, but they are rare).
*BIRDIE:*
A score of one under par on a hole.
*EAGLE:*
A score of two under par.
*DOUBLE EAGLE*
A score of three under par (very rare).
*BOGEY:*
A score of one over par.
*DOUBLE BOGEY:*
A score of two over par.
*TRIPLE BOGEY:*
A score of three over par.
*ACE:*
A hole-in-one. Hitting your ball(s) into the hole in one stroke.
*HANDICAP:*
A system used to rate the average number of strokes above par a player scores in one round of golf.

*As to the "gameplay";
FORE!:*
A warning shouted when your ball(s) are heading toward a person.
*PUTT:*
Any shot taken by a putter when you are on the green.
*DRIVE:*
Used to describe a golfer’s first stroke from the tee box on every hole.
*APPROACH*
The shot taken by a player from the fairway to the green.
*BANK SHOT:*
A shot where a steep slope is used to manipulate the direction or speed of the ball.
*OVER CLUBBING:*
Using a club that will hit the ball(s) farther than necessary.
*AWAY:*
Refers to the ball that lies farthest from the cup when two or more golfers are playing. The player farthest away typically hits first.
*BEST BALL:*
A format of play typically used in tournaments, in which the team score for each hole is the “best score” of at least one of the players in a foursome.
*THE TURN:*
The halfway point in a round of golf.
*EXPLOSION SHOT:*
A technique used by a golfer to hit the ball out of a sand trap.
*DUFF:*
A bad shot.
*MULLIGAN:*
In casual play only, a “do-over” shot made to replace a poorly hit shot, taken without counting the stroke toward the score.
*HACKER:*
A slang term referring to a person who is not very good at "golf".

*Then to the erm ... "course" herself;
FAIRWAY:*
A long stretch involving a neatly maintained grass which runs between the green and the tee box.
*ROUGH:*
The taller grass that borders the fairway.
*GREEN:*
The smooth grassy area at the end of a fairway especially prepared for putting and positioning the hole
*HAZARD:*
Anything on a golf course that is designed to be hazardous to one’s score.
*BUNKER:*
A concave area containing sand or the like, considered a hazard.
*BEACH:*
Slang term for a sand bunker.
*CASUAL WATER:*
An accumulation of water on the golf course that is not part of a water hazard. Generally, you encounter casual water after heavy rains. The player is allowed to move his ball(s) without penalty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (18/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (18/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/10/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 241778


O yes please  ... I still like to get my hands on em'  ... and I guess the Walkman is also pretty kewl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/21)

EISH...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (18/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (18/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (18/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 241800



True story that....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/10/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 241778


Personally for me, i wanted the vagina

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 241811



3 minutes later.... still no forest

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (19/10/21)

Recommendation for my friend

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Viper_SA (19/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/10/21)

After @Dela Rey Steyn 's earlier comment of; "_... I can likes ... _", had to post this;

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (20/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> After @Dela Rey Steyn 's earlier comment of; "_... I can likes ... _", had to post this;



I are now offended…

I now needs an apology.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/21)

Always read the fine print

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Angelskeeper (21/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/10/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 242050


Been there, got the t shirt, puked on it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/10/21)

Breakup in 3... 2... 1...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (22/10/21)

page "666" of giggles

... the end is nigh !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (22/10/21)

vicTor said:


> page "666" of giggles
> 
> ... the end is nigh !!



Iemand gepraat van naa... oh, ok, sorry. Wrong thread...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>


It's funny because it's true

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 242149
> View attachment 242150


Thank goodness you never used an image like this ;

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (25/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 242307


It's the parents fault.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/10/21)

Stew said:


> It's the parents fault.


It's always the parent fault in the case of Millennials and younger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (25/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 242366



Reminds me of an old joke. When you wake up and go to the bathroom to find a piece of string hanging from your mouth and you're praying "please God, let it be a teabag"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (27/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/10/21)

Can someone please ask Eskom to supply me with enough power to follow the police instructions?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (27/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Can someone please ask Eskom to supply me with enough power to follow the police instructions?
> 
> View attachment 242565



I'm so embarrassed that those are our top management. [where's the facepalm emoji?]

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (28/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Drikusw (28/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (28/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (28/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 242664



Ja, as jou kop dom is, moet jou lyf kak...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/21)

This is hilarious!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (30/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



Bet you that's a Jack Russell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/21)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## RoddieJ (30/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



.... Brilliant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/21)

\

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/21)

BTW -we were informed to bring our own pen to vote - to prevent the virus from spreading...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/10/21)

Ons the shelve in Checkers.... did nobody watch any of the movies?!?!?! This is a bad bad idea!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (31/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Raindance (31/10/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 242870


My nomination for daddy joke of the month…

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/21)

It's a gamble ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (3/11/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



Red beret? 

Cartoons are so good when they're allegorical...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (3/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 243168


Someone should tweet back that she has nothing to worry about.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (3/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 243219


Or being beheaded.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (6/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/11/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 243407


Because I can

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (9/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (9/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (9/11/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 243579


It's actually not funny, but it's sad funny.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (9/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (9/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (9/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Mr. B (10/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 243590


Being a Capetonian and waking up to the rain my first thought is always 

"Crap, there's going to be traffic on my way to work" 

Most Capetonians can't drive in the rain so there's guaranteed to be at least one accident on the roads

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/21)

Short day @ work ... power off just after 10:10

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Missioner (10/11/21)

Mr. B said:


> Being a Capetonian and waking up to the rain my first thought is always
> 
> "Crap, there's going to be traffic on my way to work"
> 
> Most Capetonians can't drive in the rain so there's guaranteed to be at least one accident on the roads


This is universal in this country. The Gautengers are just as bad. KZN is slightly better, but not by much.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/11/21)

True Story

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (10/11/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 243677


Ag moenie worry nie boet, that too will come to an end.... Way too soon.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GerrieP (11/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (11/11/21)

GerrieP said:


> View attachment 243773



Next weekend's vape meet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew (11/11/21)

GerrieP said:


> View attachment 243773


And every shop was owned by family.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MRHarris1 (12/11/21)

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stew (12/11/21)

Three old Grandmas were sitting on a bench outside the nursing home when an old Grandpa walked by. 
One of the old Grandmas yelled out, 'Hey, we bet we can tell exactly how old you are!'
The old man said, 'There is no way you can guess my age!’
One of the Grandmas said, 'Sure we can! Just drop your pants and undershorts and we can tell your exact age.'
Embarrassed, but anxious to prove they couldn't do it, he dropped his drawers.
The Grandmas asked him to first turn around a couple of times and then jump up and down several times.
Determined to prove them wrong, he did it.
Then they all said in unison, 'You're 87-years-old!'
Standing with his pants down around his ankles, the old gent asked, 'How in the world did you guess my age?'
Slapping their knees, high-fiving and grinning from ear to ear, the three old ladies happily crowed.....
'We were at your birthday party yesterday.'

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (12/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (12/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (13/11/21)

My Guar (bull) feels so big.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (13/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (14/11/21)

From Freemax on Instagram this morning.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (15/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/11/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 244047


Vapers do that while holding a beer in the other hand...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Viper_SA (17/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1 | Creative 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/21)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (18/11/21)

Live streaming while Load Shedding is on, or in rural areas with no Wi-fi.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## supermoto (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Timwis (20/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (21/11/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 244413


Why is there a German flag on the French made Italian police car?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (21/11/21)

Raindance said:


> Why is there a German flag on the French made Italian police car?
> 
> Regards


That's a Belgium flag

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (21/11/21)

Adephi said:


> That's a Belgium flag


All depends on your point of view.

Jokes asside, I stand corrected. Thanks @Adephi.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (21/11/21)

@Adephi @Raindance I looked about ten times and I still can't fix my focal point to see a flag or make of car.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (21/11/21)

Stew said:


> @Adephi @Raindance I looked about ten times and I still can't fix my focal point to see a flag or make of car.



Look at the picture while you sit next to your wife. You'll clearly see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (23/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (24/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (24/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (26/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/21)

esp vape ''stuff''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (26/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 245005

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (28/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 245005


What's even scarier is that they're allowed to vote and breed...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (29/11/21)

I find this on ECIGSA on a lot of posts.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (29/11/21)

Stew said:


> I find this on ECIGSA on a lot of posts.
> View attachment 245032



This is what's happening to South Africa right now.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stew (30/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (30/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (30/11/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 245158


Damn! I want one! I don't even mind that it will justify what some already call me...

Regards!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/12/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



Rolls Royce dealership?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Rolls Royce dealership?


fuxk, anything with more than 1 wheel nowadays...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 245328



*Do you know why dogs lick their butts?

Have you ever tasted Epol?*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Do you know why dogs lick their butts?
> 
> Have you ever tasted Epol?*



So good you have to taste it twice?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So good you have to taste it twice?



It tastes better the second time around

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It tastes better the second time around



*Sh!t*

Sh!t
Is Sh!t
Even with sugar
Over it!

a sh!tty poem by DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (2/12/21)

YUM

When you tell someone to "eat shit," it's not exactly a compliment. With many Greenlanders, however, it's often a statement of fact. That's because the droppings of the bird called a ptarmigan are considered a delicacy in certain parts of Greenland—a delicacy because, in a place of limited food resources, the oddest things can be regarded as haute cuisine. Called _urumiit,_ it's collected in the winter, when it's dry (it's unpleasantly gooey in the summer), and then cooked with rancid seal oil and chunks of seal meat. In the old days, the seal meat was masticated by one's spouse before being spat into the cooking pot.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (2/12/21)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Morix (2/12/21)

Watch the entire thing... Last one is for the ladies...no offense. Well some guys aswell.

Just... No.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/21)

That would be the response required... but I don't feel like being kicked out of this specific group just yet....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (3/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (4/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (4/12/21)

I am so excited to let you know I don't have to worry about Load Shedding as our substation is burnt out and we have no electricity, except for self help electricity which sounds amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/12/21)

Stew said:


> I am so excited to let you know I don't have to worry about Load Shedding as our substation is burnt out and we have no electricity, except for self help electricity which sounds amazing.



I hope you're being sarcastic, and that you do have a "self help" solution to see you by?  
We just lived through a 5 day disruption, and if it wasn't for a generator, we'd be down the proverbial creek  and ... with fuel prices as they are ... am now converting us to a battery backed up solar solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (4/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic, and that you do have a "self help" solution to see you by?
> We just lived through a 5 day disruption, and if it wasn't for a generator, we'd be down the proverbial creek  and ... with fuel prices as they are ... am now converting us to a battery backed up solar solution.


I do have and a couple of neighbours. They sing in harmony. But go out of sync when they are loaded.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/12/21)

can relate...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (5/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (5/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 245662


and if she can cook a decent lasagna - buy her a Black Lable !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Raindance (7/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 245819


It depends... If you chose to cook your "free range rude" you will have lost most of the immune system benefits. Personally, I prefer to go the "steak tartare" route and preserve as much of the nutrients and related beneficial nutrients as possible. To cook or not to cook..., well that depends on what instrument they played or if they are vegan or not...

Just quoting a friend.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (7/12/21)

Raindance said:


> It depends... If you chose to cook your "free range rude" you will have lost most of the immune system benefits. Personally, I prefer to go the "steak tartare" route and preserve as much of the nutrients and related beneficial nutrients as possible. To cook or not to cook..., well that depends on what instrument they played or if they are vegan or not...
> 
> Just quoting a friend.
> 
> Regards


The lemon juice will also kill good and bad bugs.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (7/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 245864


Reminds me of this one I saw last year some time.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mr. B (9/12/21)

Raindance said:


> It depends... If you chose to cook your "free range rude" you will have lost most of the immune system benefits. Personally, I prefer to go the "steak tartare" route and preserve as much of the nutrients and related beneficial nutrients as possible. To cook or not to cook..., well that depends on what instrument they played or if they are vegan or not...
> 
> Just quoting a friend.
> 
> Regards


I prefer the liver with fava beans and a nice chianti

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (9/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (9/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (10/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 245981


Definitely don't agree on this one. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/12/21)

Stew said:


> Definitely don't agree on this one. LOL.


Maybe not ... until you do a translate of "verstappen"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (11/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/12/21)

I never knew...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (12/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I never knew...
> 
> View attachment 246143



What makes you think she's a leftie?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/12/21)

zadiac said:


> What makes you think she's a leftie?


My wife told me she's holding a pen in her left hand

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> My wife told me she's holding a pen in her left hand



Was that before or after she klapped you alongside your earhole?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (12/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> My wife told me she's holding a pen in her left hand



There's a pen?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (12/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DavyH (12/12/21)

Can’t even spell chakalaka properly…

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (12/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (13/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/12/21)

Probably one of the most accurate memes ever...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Missioner (14/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Probably one of the most accurate memes ever...
> 
> View attachment 246361


Agreed

Everything was the same shade of cigarette stain, including most adults.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MIKE6236 (15/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246508



Reminds me of a company van I drove about 18 years ago... wishbones and bushes had to be replaced, the appy could not get any of the bolts loose the conventional way... the moment he came out of the tool store with a 4pound hammer and a shifting spanner I left the workshop as I did not want to see the carnage that ensued afterwards...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Reminds me of a company van I drove about 18 years ago... wishbones and bushes had to be replaced, the appy could not get any of the bolts loose the conventional way... the moment he came out of the tool store with a 4pound hammer and a shifting spanner I left the workshop as I did not want to see the carnage that ensued afterwards...



Reminds me of the old line, (_adage_?); "..._when in doubt, use a hammer, the bigger the doubt, the bigger the hammer_"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (15/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Reminds me of the old line, (_adage_?); "..._when in doubt, use a hammer, the bigger the doubt, the bigger the hammer_"
> 
> View attachment 246511


Exactly what I remember from my four years at engineering school. That and the use of Q20 and Duct Tape.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/12/21)

Raindance said:


> Exactly what I remember from my four years at engineering school. That and the use of Q20 and Duct Tape.
> 
> Regards



If it moves and shouldn't, use duct tape... 

If it isn't moving but should, use Q20...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MIKE6236 (15/12/21)

Heard this old saying from a fitter once. 
Went something like... 
If you can't turn it, fix it. 
If you can't fix it, f..k it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gringo (16/12/21)

If you cannot fix it with a hammer... it must be electrical.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (16/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (16/12/21)

@Rob Fisher, this should get you to the bass on time.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/21)

Stew said:


> @Rob Fisher, this should get you to the bass on time.
> View attachment 246557



I need one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/12/21)

Stew said:


> @Rob Fisher, this should get you to the bass on time.
> View attachment 246557



would also make for quite an interesting mod design... and it's white... double win for Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (17/12/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 246591


The actual answer is that the pockets are in fact the same size, they just seem smaller because of the size of your jeans.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (17/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (17/12/21)

Just took my boy to watch it. And this is me right now.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (19/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (20/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos (20/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246145


The “full” version.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/12/21)

Christos said:


> The “full” version.
> View attachment 246774



That's friggen hilarious  ... glad to see others share my sense of humour

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (20/12/21)

When I move on I want to die peacefully in my sleep as did my grandfather, not screaming and pissing myself like the passengers in the buss he was driving.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/12/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 246818


Batman has man boobs

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (21/12/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Batman has man boobs


Perfect man boobs

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (22/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (23/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (24/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/12/21)

Nando's does it again 
https://fb.watch/a4VYYFmO9G/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (26/12/21)

Seems legit

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (27/12/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 247121


Ya, but the Microsoft store was closed during upgrades...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (27/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## supermoto (27/12/21)

View attachment 247136
View attachment 247137

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (28/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)

*Today, the James Webb telescope camera was switched on to acquire the 1st image from deep space..*

*



*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)

*Can’t figure out what the bottom left warning means*
*



*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)

*Last year I forgot to get batteries for my niece’s Christmas toy so this year she got me this.*

*



*

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)

*Decided that my bathroom fan timer needed these*

*



*

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (28/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> *Can’t figure out what the bottom left warning means*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It clearly means don't put can on equipment.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (28/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> *Can’t figure out what the bottom left warning means*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It's the instructions on how to open the can.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 247227



Is this a survey?

My vote goes to the cute black and white dog on the left.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (29/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this a survey?
> 
> My vote goes to the cute black and white dog on the left.



There are dogs?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (30/12/21)

I thought these were 510 extension tubes. But then looked closer.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/21)

Stew said:


> I thought these were 510 extension tubes. But then looked closer.
> View attachment 247288
> View attachment 247289



That sucks man

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/21)

On Cloud Computing ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)

Perfectly hidden

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/12/21)

Every year I promise my family I won't do it... but I just can't help myself...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Viper_SA (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Every year I promise my family I won't do it... but I just can't help myself...
> 
> View attachment 247322

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/12/21)

It's one of those videos where you cannot stop watching due to sheer morbid fascination. Like watching a drunk friend trying to pick up an ugly girl at a bar, you want to stop him, but you also want to see how far it goes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's one of those videos where you cannot stop watching due to sheer morbid fascination. Like watching a drunk friend trying to pick up an ugly girl at a bar, you want to stop him, but you also want to see how far it goes.



All I can add is ... WTF!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Missioner (30/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> All I can add is ... WTF!


Oh no. I want to gouge my eyes out for seeing that.

Soooo bad.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's one of those videos where you cannot stop watching due to sheer morbid fascination. Like watching a drunk friend trying to pick up an ugly girl at a bar, you want to stop him, but you also want to see how far it goes.




0mg!!!!! What did you have to search to even find something like this?!?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 0mg!!!!! What did you have to search to even find something like this?!?!


It's a site I follow via Facebook called Ebaum's World and they post these weird things every now and then

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Missioner (31/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's a site I follow via Facebook called Ebaum's World and they post these weird things every now and then


Ebaums World holds legend status for the weirdest shit on the internet.

The predates icanhazcheezburger and 9Gag, it's as old as the 4Chan message boards at least.

I didn't know it was still active, at least on FB it's still going. Geez what a blast from the past.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/12/21)

If you have ever held a tech support position or worked in IT, you might relate to some of these:

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (31/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's one of those videos where you cannot stop watching due to sheer morbid fascination. Like watching a drunk friend trying to pick up an ugly girl at a bar, you want to stop him, but you also want to see how far it goes.




@ivc_mixer I worry about you sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/12/21)

Adephi said:


> @ivc_mixer I worry about you sometimes.


Me too actually, but the other voices in my head says I'm okay, so....

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (31/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (1/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/1/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 247424


That's sooooooooooooooooooooooo bad  ... I love it

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>




And the shock on Santa's face... all the things he has seen cannot be unseen...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/22)

Ex wives , mother in laws and work ex affairs

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Viper_SA (4/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/1/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi, this electricity thing isn't so hard....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi, this electricity thing isn't so hard....
> View attachment 247647



That's friggen Hillarious

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (5/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 247693


It is a fact that the severity of what ails you always seems to be directly proportional to the funds available in your medical aid. Purely coincidental of course.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (6/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/22)

team work...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)

ARYANTO said:


>



We did have them crappy Kodak Instamatics tho' ... Thankfully their resolution was so poor that it included an element of doubt / deniability

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> We did have them crappy Kodak Instamatics tho' ... Thankfully their resolution was so poor that it included an element of doubt / deniability



and the occasional X File Ghost due to the film being stuck and getting double exposure...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> and the occasional X File Ghost due to the film being stuck and getting double exposure...



Thanks for the reminder  ... I remember "tricking" my Instamatic, (_by moving the film advance just enough to reset the shutter control, but not enough to advance the film_), to create a few purposeful "ghostly images"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/22)

*Doubles up as an air freshener!*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> *Doubles up as an air freshener!*



And it comes in a "His and Hers" pack of two!!! Brilliant!!! Old ketchup flavored car scent, can't wait! Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And it comes in a "His and Hers" pack of two!!! Brilliant!!! Old ketchup flavored car scent, can't wait! Hahahaha


... based on the amount of Tomato sauce I like to douse junk food in, a bucket would be more appropriate ... probably why I choose not to eat junk food in a car

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/1/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 247773

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/1/22)

A man walks into a bar and orders a drink.
The bartender, who is a robot, serves the man a perfectly mixed drink.
Robot bartender asks the man:
- What is your IQ?
- 150, answers the man.
The robot begins conversations with the man about global warming, quantum physics, religion, cloning, international environmental problems and nano-technology.
The man gets amazed and thinks: - This was really cool, and decides to test the robot.
He leaves the bar, to come back a while later for another drink.
Once again the robot serves him a perfect drink and asks: - What is your IQ? - About 100, the man answers.
The robot immediately starts conversation, but now he talks about football, cars, beer and women.
Really impressed, the man leaves the bar and decides to test the robot one more time.
The man returns to the bar, gets his perfect drink and the robot asks:
- What is your IQ?
- Eh, 50, I think
And the robot slowly says: - So .. you... Thinking .. vote .. on .. ANC.. yes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/22)

I'd make a U - turn

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/22)

*Firelli or Woodyear?*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> *Firelli or Woodyear?*


I wonder what mileage he gets? May be an option then, but on the other hand, braking likely sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> *Firelli or Woodyear?*



Brings new meaning to drag racing...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (7/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> *Firelli or Woodyear?*


Nope, Firewood.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Missioner (7/1/22)

You all have it wrong, it's sledging

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/1/22)

A woman from New York was driving through a remote part of Arizona when her car broke down. An American Indian on horseback came along and offered her a ride to a nearby town.

She climbed up behind him on the horse and they rode off. The ride was uneventful, except that every few minutes the Indian would let out a Ye-e-e-e-h-a-a-a-a!' so loud that it echoed from the surrounding hills and canyon walls.

When they arrived in town, he let her off at the local service station, yelled one final 'Ye-e-e-e-h-a-a-a-a!' and rode off.

"What did you do to get that Indian so excited?" asked the service-station attendant. "Nothing," the woman answered "I merely sat behind him on the horse, put my arms around his waist, and held onto the saddle horn so I wouldn't fall off."

"Lady," the attendant said, "Indians don't use saddles."

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/22)

Missioner said:


> You all have it wrong, it's sledging



I think you may mean sledding or sleighing? ... sledging is a term used in cricket to describe the practice of insulting a player in an attempt to break their concentration and gain an advantage, or did I miss the pun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Missioner (7/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think you may mean sledding or sleighing? ... sledging is a term used in cricket to describe the practice of insulting a player in an attempt to break their concentration and gain an advantage, or did I miss the pun


I'm not even slightly a cricketer. I was going for sledding.

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (8/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (8/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 247845



The difference is, you can't blame the man. He has a reason. The woman doesn't.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (8/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (8/1/22)

If you’re not Scottish or Irish the significance may escape you, but pretty funny anyway.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (9/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/1/22)

If you ever owned one, you would know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (9/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 247876



Definitely the biggest truth I have ever seen on the internet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (9/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 247876


How dare you! How dare you discriminate against the brainless! I have a good mind and report you to FaceBook court!
(Don’t laugh, apparently that is a real thing! F*cknuts, F*cknuts everywhere!)

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/22)

*Spotted in the streets of Copenhagen.*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/22)

*The remake!*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)

What word would you use to describe a man who does not have all his fingers on one hand?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/22)

ARYANTO said:


> What word would you use to describe a man who does not have all his fingers on one hand?



Normal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Normal



So PC .....



ARYANTO said:


> What word would you use to describe a man who does not have all his fingers on one hand?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (11/1/22)

ARYANTO said:


>


The correct answer is "flange" or more commonly "troop"... but I won't be the one to argue with a piece of info found on the interwebs

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>



That's why we made these...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (11/1/22)

*A patient wrote this in their ‘Family History’.*

Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> The correct answer is "flange" or more commonly "troop"... but I won't be the one to argue with a piece of info found on the interwebs



Wasn't a flange slang for a female body part?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (11/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 248127


Preach it brother

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/22)

*This really intrigued me*

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/22)

*Netflix’s Subtitles are getting pretty wild.*

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/22)

*Ad from the 1940s... *

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/22)

Ad from the 1950s.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/1/22)

Kenwood Ad from the 60s

Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/1/22)

English translation: My child's first day of school. Soo proud.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> *Ad from the 1940s... *


Reminds me of the classic joke (heard it again now while watching the new Ghostbusters):
What do a cigarette and a hamster have in common?
They're both innocent and harmless until you stick one in your mouth and light it on fire.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (13/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/22)

@Bulldog I hope you are happy now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Bulldog (15/1/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 248264
> 
> @Bulldog I hope you are happy now


How the hell that happened I don’t know

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (15/1/22)

This is not even funny.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (15/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/1/22)

Stew said:


> View attachment 248357



Thats brilliant  ... but pray Stew ... pray that your wife never sees that post, else you'll be on dry rations for months

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (15/1/22)

Dry rations? Not a problem as long as the bony is safe.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (15/1/22)

Raindance said:


> Dry rations? Not a problem as long as the bony is safe.
> 
> Regards


When does a man stop mastrubating?





The day he gets divorced.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Munro31 (15/1/22)

You divorced bud?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (15/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> You divorced bud?


Yip, happily so for over a decade.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> You divorced bud?



Does it show

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31 (15/1/22)

Raindance said:


> Yip, happily so for over a decade.
> 
> Regards


Well remember you can go blind

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (15/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Does it show



Just a hunch!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> Just a hunch!


Why buy a book when you can go to a library

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/22)

A police officer stopped a motorist who was speeding down Main Street.
“But officer,” the man began, “I can explain.”
“Just be quiet,” snapped the officer.
I’m going to let you cool your heels in jail until the chief gets back.”
“But, officer, I just wanted to say,” “And I said to keep quiet! You’re going to jail!”

A few hours later the officer looked in on his prisoner and said, “Lucky for you that the chief’s at his daughter’s wedding… He’ll be in a good mood when he gets back.”
“Don’t count on it,” answered the fellow in the cell. “I’m the groom.”

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/22)

*While redoing my floors, I decided to play a prank on the next owners.*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/22)

*Yes, I get it.*

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (18/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (18/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/1/22)

*For me it is just a regular poo(h) day... *

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (18/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (19/1/22)

ARYANTO said:


>


I recall many years ago convincing swambo to allow me the required funding to buy a 1G hard drive because it was the last hard drive I would ever need to buy. 

I guess her mother was right about me after all...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stew (19/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/22)

2122

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (21/1/22)

I guess most of us vape "dinky car" devices, love the size of this Mod from Dutch Mod Builds on Facebook.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (21/1/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 248810


They did also invent the toilet seat in the 16th century. Was however perfected by the Scots whom put a hole in the middle of it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/1/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 248822


Eina ffffffff...... Moer!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Viper_SA (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (22/1/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 248822


When the adrenaline and shock are gone your smile disappears. LOL. Been there done that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (22/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 248850


Done the exact same thing when I was a child

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (22/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 248857


I’ll get back to you on that….

Tegards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (23/1/22)

Watch till the end.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (23/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Done the exact same thing when I was a child



Mmmm......that explains a lot

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)

Braai check MIT level!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Braai check MIT level!


MIT people may know a lot about a lot of things, but clearly they know nothing about having a braai. Who the hell stabs a piece of boerewors with a fork?!?!  Then you can just as well take a piece of dry wors, throw it on the coals for a few seconds to warm it up, take it off and serve it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


>



was just a matter of time for @Intuthu Kagesi to make it to the Capthca's...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> was just a matter of time for @Intuthu Kagesi to make it to the Capthca's...



Distinct possibility indeed, as rumour has it that I may have done a few of those middle finger salutes through various Gauteng tolls

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)

*The cat figured out what the hole in the pizza box is for.*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)

*Google respecting front-wheel-privacy.*

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)

*Referee will know if the ball touches the net.*

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)

*Re-stencil an old video player, confuse the hell out of your kids.*

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> *Referee will know if the ball touches the net.*



It already is...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/22)

Priceless!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/22)

*When Push Comes To Shove, You Push*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/22)

Always on an empty stomach!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/22)

hmmm nyom nyom

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (27/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (27/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (27/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/1/22)

Heads up guys. If your wife asks "What's on the TV?"
The answer is _never _"Dust"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (30/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/1/22)

A woman in hot air balloon realized she was lost, so she reduced altitude & shouted to a man below..

"Excuse me Sir, can you help me? ... I promised a friend to meet him an hour ago but I don't know where I am."

Man below replied :-

"You are in hot air balloon 30 feet above the ground. You are 41 degrees North latitude & 59 degrees West longitude."

Lady :- "You must be an Engineer !"

Man :- "How do you know ?"

Lady :- "Everything you told me is technically correct but useless & the fact is I'm still lost."

Engineer :- "You must be in Top Management."

Lady :- "Ya. How do you know ?"

Engineer :- "You don't know where you are or where you're going. You have no technical knowledge. You made a promise which you've no idea how to keep & you expect people beneath you to solve your problems!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 249454



Yes, that is me on the far left, I used to look like the guy on the far right...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 249521


That thing will eat you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (2/2/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> That thing will eat you




Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/2/22)

*Only one person in this photo felt like wearing a mask.*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (3/2/22)

*Rules is rules.*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 249648



Me too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Munro31 (4/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 249666


I ask you, where has our freedom gone?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (4/2/22)

*Suffer for what you have done!*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (4/2/22)

*Perspective*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (4/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (4/2/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 249692



I feel this song is more relevant today than it was 15 years ago when it was released. (Parental advisory)

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/22)

*Groundhog Day! Someone at Sky movies has a sense of humour.*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (6/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 249757



Bwahaha, I do this all the time

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Angelskeeper (6/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 249780


Bwaahaaa!! That sh1ts funny!! Dumbasses wouldnt know their ass from their elbow if the buy into that wrench!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (8/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 250146



It is the Penisaurus, apparently it was a cocky little thing.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (11/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is the Penisaurus, apparently it was a cocky little thing.


Must be family of the Clitauris…

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/22)

Drikusw said:


> Must be family of the Clitauris…



Its natural predator I believe...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/2/22)

Drikusw said:


> Must be family of the Clitauris…


And it's cousins are the Megasoreass and the Lickalotapuss

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/2/22)

Guilty...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Guilty...
> 
> View attachment 250242


Guilty as charged ... My favourite retorts to the question of "Why'd ya do it?" .... Cos' it was there, and; Cos' I can

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 250294



Car Record players were available around the mid 60's

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Car Record players were available around the mid 60's
> View attachment 250319


So if you braked you skipped to the next song or something??

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> So if you braked you skipped to the next song or something??



One of my relatives had one of these installed in their car in the mid sixties ... I remember being fascinated with it, and think it was a Philips unit?
I don't recall it skipping grooves, however the skepticism above prompted some further investigation, which revealed that they were available in the US in the 50's, and that not only were they fairly reliable, but that they didn't jump grooves when traversing bumpy roads, cornering and or braking, however ... the compensating arm weight apparently wore out the records fairly quickly.
Check this out https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/555840/highway-hi-fi-chrysler-car-record-player

Edit: ... It was a Philips

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> One of my relatives had one of these installed in their car in the mid sixties ... I remember being fascinated with it, and think it was a Philips unit?
> I don't recall it skipping grooves, however the skepticism above prompted some further investigation, which revealed that they were available in the US in the 50's, and that not only were they fairly reliable, but that they didn't jump grooves when traversing bumpy roads, cornering and or braking, however ... the compensating arm weight apparently wore out the records fairly quickly.
> Check this out https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/555840/highway-hi-fi-chrysler-car-record-player


I was thinking along those lines as well that if they did not compensate with a heavier arm then it would skip a lot, but then that the heavier arm would cause major record longevity issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/22)

Happy Valentine's Day

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/2/22)

It certainly wasn't very funny at the time tho'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It certainly wasn't very funny at the time tho'
> 
> View attachment 250375


I always got moerd twice because I can't touch my feet like that

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> I always got moerd twice because I can't touch my feet like that



Them teachers of the day looked for any blimming excuse to give us a few more "flaps" as we called them, (_I rate the whole lot of them back in ye day had sadistic streaks_) ... I had one teacher who used a flippen cricket bat as his 'cane' of choice, and we had to put our heads under his desk, so our upwards 'flinch' gave us a head smack as part of the deal

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (15/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Them teachers of the day looked for any blimming excuse to give us a few more "flaps" as we called them, (_I rate the whole lot of them back in ye day had sadistic streaks_) ... I had one teacher who used a flippen cricket bat as his 'cane' of choice, and we had to put our heads under his desk, so our upwards 'flinch' gave us a head smack as part of the deal



We kept count of the "flaps" as you call it, we got in a year. It was a status symbol. I reached an extremely high status 
I think my count was the highest in the school at the time. Proud of it. Still am.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

zadiac said:


> We kept count of the "flaps" as you call it, we got in a year. It was a status symbol. I reached an extremely high status
> I think my count was the highest in the school at the time. Proud of it. Still am.



I didn't know what to select for your post  ... I like it, I agree and relate to it, and it's funny ... We need more emoticons dammit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It certainly wasn't very funny at the time tho'
> 
> View attachment 250375



Our principal was friends with my mom, so whenever I ended up getting a few "flaps" by him, he would phone my mom and tell her about it. Which just meant that when she got home I had to stand for round number two, on top of his lines... and at over 6 feet tall he gave us a pretty good "flapping"... my mother just rounded the day off with "The Flappening"...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (15/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I didn't know what to select for your post  ... I like it, I agree and relate to it, and it's funny ... We need more emoticons dammit



It's ok. You can just say I'm awesome

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I rate the whole lot of them back in ye day had sadistic streaks


Our vice principal was one of those. He loved seeing the pain in your face as he inflicted 'flaps'. One day I refused to give in to his sadistic streak and instead of getting 3 'flaps' like the rest, he kept on going and I just stood there. I probably should not have asked if he's finished after he gave me the 6th one, but I did, and got two more and still didn't flinch. Look, the old b@st@rd could swing a rod so it took everything I had in me not to flinch, but it paid off as the next time I was sent to him, he just chased me out and told me not to do whatever it was I did again.

Then we had another teacher who would take us to the woodworking class as there was a back office there. I would always volunteer to go in first and then as I step in I'd start talking about the weekend's rugby - a sport he was very enthusiastic about - and then we'd end off talking for about 5-10 minutes and he'd then send us all back to the class without any flaps being given. Alas, there were days when I'd walk in and he'd just say 'shut up' and then I knew... eina.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Our vice principal was one of those. He loved seeing the pain in your face as he inflicted 'flaps'. One day I refused to give in to his sadistic streak and instead of getting 3 'flaps' like the rest, he kept on going and I just stood there. I probably should not have asked if he's finished after he gave me the 6th one, but I did, and got two more and still didn't flinch. Look, the old b@st@rd could swing a rod so it took everything I had in me not to flinch, but it paid off as the next time I was sent to him, he just chased me out and told me not to do whatever it was I did again.
> 
> Then we had another teacher who would take us to the woodworking class as there was a back office there. I would always volunteer to go in first and then as I step in I'd start talking about the weekend's rugby - a sport he was very enthusiastic about - and then we'd end off talking for about 5-10 minutes and he'd then send us all back to the class without any flaps being given. Alas, there were days when I'd walk in and he'd just say 'shut up' and then I knew... eina.



I'm sorry ... that's funny only because I relate fully ... We had far to many sadistic @#$%-holes at Maritzburg College, resulting in a small business establishment by Standard 8, where I'd cut up old car tubes and make "flap pads", which minimised said "glute carnage". A car tubes curvature matched our backsides rather well, and with enough smallish holes made with a leather belt hole punch, it wouldn't sound untoward, and would shield / dissipate probably 90%? of the force

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Stranger (15/2/22)

My school teachers were all ex military from WW2. If we were told to bend over, well we ran like hell. We had heard lots of stories of what happened in the military, especially the Navy.

Lots of our teachers had nicknames like, old Gimpy, Tom No thumb, one eye jack, pork scratchings, deaf bastard and a few more.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm sorry ... that's funny only because I relate fully ... We had far to many sadistic @#$%-holes at Maritzburg College, resulting in a small business establishment by Standard 8, where I'd cut up old car tubes and make "flap pads", which minimised said "glute carnage". A car tubes curvature matched our backsides rather well, and with enough smallish holes made with a leather belt hole punch, it wouldn't sound untoward, and would shield / dissipate probably 90%? of the force



missed the opportunity to call them "butt-flaps"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Our principal was friends with my mom, so whenever I ended up getting a few "flaps" by him, he would phone my mom and tell her about it. Which just meant that when she got home I had to stand for round number two, on top of his lines... and at over 6 feet tall he gave us a pretty good "flapping"... my mother just rounded the day off with "The Flappening"...



Sounds a bit like my mother ... Never mind getting any feedback from my school ... If any of my siblings misbehaved I'd get a klap alongside the earhole as the saying goes, under the pretext that I should have set a better example  fun times ... and given the opportunity to relive my life, I wouldn't change a thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (15/2/22)

They were character building. I never regret the times we grew up in. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Munro31 (15/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


>


Seems accurate

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/22)

*Just a Bone X-rays*

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/22)

*Is this a dish?*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (15/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> (_I rate the whole lot of them back in ye day had sadistic streaks_)



When I was in matric it was during the time when corporal punishment was getting phased out.

Our vice-principal was an evil SOB. He would phone my dad and literally fake-cried to my dad about my behaviour. So my dad would instruct him to flap me and I got round 2 at home again.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/2/22)

I just hope they "flapped" all of you and didn't "fap" everyone...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/2/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> I just hope they "flapped" all of you and didn't "fap" everyone...


Watch everybody who used that reference go and check their responses now...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/2/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 250454


I bet your mom used this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (16/2/22)

Nah, my mum used vaseline

However I still carry this mercurochome into the bush with me. Flies and stuff don't like the smell and stay away from the severed bits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (16/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I bet your mom used this...
> 
> View attachment 250456


You learned quickly not to show your Mom small cuts and grazes.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/2/22)

Stew said:


> You learned quickly not to show your Mom small cuts and grazes.


I think, if I remember correctly, Mercurochrome was the decent one and Methiolate (rhymes with 'violate' which it also felt like) was the hectic one. So if I had a cut or such I could always determine the mood my mom was in based on which one she used

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/2/22)

Stranger said:


> ... my mum used vaseline.



I dunno that we want know about what your Mum used Vaseline for

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I think, if I remember correctly, Mercurochrome was the decent one and Merthiolate (rhymes with 'violate' which it also felt like) was the hectic one. So if I had a cut or such I could always determine the mood my mom was in based on which one she used



Isn't Merthiolate what they used to inject into our blisters in the SADF? ... It was like taking a blowtorch to your feet

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (16/2/22)

That's probably what your **** would have felt like if you met my mom.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Missioner (16/2/22)

Gentian violet. Burns like a sonofabehatch

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/2/22)

Missioner said:


> Gentian violet. Burns like a sonofabehatch



No waaaaaaaaaaaaays ... the purple sh## was for woesies ... Mercurochrome, (the red stuff), used to burn like a banshee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> No waaaaaaaaaaaaays ... the purple sh## was for woesies ... Mercurochrome, (the red stuff), used to burn like a banshee


Staaldruppels, lava in a small bottle.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/2/22)

Room Fogger said:


> Staaldruppels, lava in a small bottle.



That was for when mom was really bef%k about you falling for the 5th time in 2 days...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/2/22)

It may have hurt like hell, but that stuff worked. My brothers and I used to call it Kangaroo drops for obvious reasons

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw (16/2/22)

Now I know why some custard vapes taste like ass…

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## zadiac (16/2/22)

I once cut my right hand three fingers between the thumb and the pinky to the bone. Nearly severed them playing with a 200 l galvanized drum that was cut out at the top like a koo can. I wrapped some toilet paper around it and went to my mom's work. She was pissed as hell at me and took me to the doctor. I was in shock and didn't cry. Was about 8 years old I think. Doc stitched them up and mom took me home, took out the belt and moer'd me three lekker shots for making kak and then come bother her at work with it. I cried when she moer'd me coz it hurt way more than the nearly cut off fingers. Will never forget that one. Yep folks, that's how I grew up. Lekker times....lol
...oh, and my poor nanny (the maid at the time) almost also got moer'd trying to shield me from the belt...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (17/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> No waaaaaaaaaaaaays ... the purple sh## was for woesies ... Mercurochrome, (the red stuff), used to burn like a banshee


None of you sissies seem to have encountered the magic healing powers of "Friars Balsam". One application prevented scratches and scrapes for the remainder of the child's residency in the parental home.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (17/2/22)

Apparently it makes you repeat yourself

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (17/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Apparently it makes you repeat yourself


Yes, yes it does.

Fixed.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (17/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Apparently it makes you repeat yourself


He OD'ed on it, terrible side effects.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (18/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (18/2/22)

View attachment 250540


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (18/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 250548



The stupid is strong with this one...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (18/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> No waaaaaaaaaaaaays ... the purple sh## was for woesies ... Mercurochrome, (the red stuff), used to burn like a banshee


Neither of those burnt half as bad as Friars Balsam...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (20/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (20/2/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 250681



...or maybe as planned

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (20/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Stew (21/2/22)

Me trying to see the big picture on my cell phone.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (23/2/22)

You have to love some tracking messages (Lost in translation)!


*Has the plane crashed?


*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Gadgetboy (23/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (24/2/22)

MTL anyone?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (24/2/22)

X

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/22)

@DavyH

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DavyH (24/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @DavyH
> View attachment 251000


Damn right. My neighbours hold revolving parties, so I find their days off and serenade them gently...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/22)

Gadgetboy said:


> View attachment 251001


This is a great proposition, methinks I'll take 5

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 251024


This reminded me of this guy








Man who paints with his penis set for first UK appearance


The British-born artist Tim Patch aka Pricasso is set to wow Brits next month during his first ever UK appearance



www.mirror.co.uk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> This reminded me of this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and this guy 
https://me.me/i/keith-boadwee-inser...squirting-it-2e30fc2f41ed4dc88717c97d482bc0b6

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Missioner (25/2/22)

I can't help but feel that these 2 guys had issues as children

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> and this guy
> https://me.me/i/keith-boadwee-inser...squirting-it-2e30fc2f41ed4dc88717c97d482bc0b6


Why, Just Why??????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (25/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251041


I feel like some moon for lunch now!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 251045

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)

Meanwhile in India​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Meanwhile in India​



What a chut

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stew (25/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> and this guy
> https://me.me/i/keith-boadwee-inser...squirting-it-2e30fc2f41ed4dc88717c97d482bc0b6


gross

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (26/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 251106


I'm curious ... Let's assume for a moment that this is the start of WW3, and forget about Nostradamus' predictions, (_particularly those relating to Africa_) ... How many South Africans would enlist to fight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (26/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm curious ... Let's assume for a moment that this is the start of WW3, and forget about Nostradamus' predictions, (_particularly those relating to Africa_) ... How many South Africans would enlist to fight?


Not me, I will stay behind and "protect" the women. Oh! now I remember, I'll protect the children too.
Ever since that free range chick asked me "Oom, is dit oom se rooi bike?" I have lost the desire to fight.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (27/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm curious ... Let's assume for a moment that this is the start of WW3, and forget about Nostradamus' predictions, (_particularly those relating to Africa_) ... How many South Africans would enlist to fight?



We just send these 2. Sort it out quick-quick.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (27/2/22)

.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Munro31 (28/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251209


I feel better being poor now, blessings to you @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251219



It is funny... but it also hurts my brain...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/2/22)

Used to love this show
(now how's that for revealing my age )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/2/22)

The next vape meet is gonna be lit!

Reactions: Funny 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> The next vape meet is gonna be lit!
> 
> View attachment 251233


... but does it make pew pew sounds?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ... but does it make pew pew sounds?



It only comes with the Stormtrooper edition, only problem is you won't be able to hit anyone with it...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It only comes with the Stormtrooper edition, only problem is you won't be able to hit anyone with it...


Classic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/3/22)

They pay me to paint not move gravel.​

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (1/3/22)

Hammer time!​

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (1/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251310



I say give it a knife and see how the rest of the night plays out.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Adephi (3/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 251402




Your family owned their own electric fan? Lucky Bas$#&d

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Your family owned their own electric fan? Lucky Bas$#&d


I take it you also had adjustable air conditioning in all rooms ... (_them brass thingamabobs that you could adjust the window opening with_)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/22)

Yup. Our airconditioners were infinitely adjustable. Not like the poor man's version with five equally spaced holes.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Yup. Our airconditioners were infinitely adjustable. Not like the poor man's version with five equally spaced holes.
> 
> View attachment 251423


Brilliant 
How about them front quarter vent windows on cars  ... same principle, and worked a treat when you faced them forward, (_and were moving at a reasonable speed_)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Brilliant
> How about them front quarter vent windows on cars  ... same principle, and worked a treat when you faced them forward, (_and were moving at a reasonable speed_)



....and they were great for flicking cigarette ash out of the car.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Brilliant
> How about them front quarter vent windows on cars  ... same principle, and worked a treat when you faced them forward, (_and were moving at a reasonable speed_)


My grandpa had one of those cars...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> My grandpa had one of those cars...


Cheeky lil' snot nosed prepubescent you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251437


Did you know that John Wayne's real name was Marion? No wonder he changed it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Did you know that John Wayne's real name was Marion? No wonder he changed it...


I didn't know that, but thinking about it, he certainly acted in "mans man" roles, so I'm guessing the name Marion conflicted just a tad

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Missioner (4/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251437


Apparently Mr Wayne was also gay. 

When you have big balls like him, you want someone qualified for the job to take care of them.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (4/3/22)

Soon...

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Did you know that John Wayne's real name was Marion? No wonder he changed it...



His name explains why he was such a tough guy. 

Watch the video and replace "Sue" with "Marion".

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (4/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (5/3/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 251391


Where can I get one?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/22)

Raindance said:


> Where can I get one?


https://odditymall.com/hairy-chest-hoodie-sweatshirt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (6/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Creative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/3/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 251555


You forgot:

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (7/3/22)

My wife loves her penguin tote bag. Haven’t got the heart to show her what it looks like upside down.​

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (7/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (8/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (8/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (8/3/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 251632



I always had a suspicion that you had something to do with all this.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (8/3/22)

zadiac said:


> I always had a suspicion that you had something to do with all this.


I didn't know it was going to go this far. It started with an innocent incident of a kid having a closer look at a gorilla back in 2016.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/3/22)

Adephi said:


> I didn't know it was going to go this far. It started with an innocent incident of a kid having a closer look at a gorilla back in 2016.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (8/3/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 251632


Now your dress code makes sense

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (8/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (9/3/22)

.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (9/3/22)

I got an inhaler the other day. Packaging can be deceptive.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (9/3/22)

Stew said:


> I got an inhaler the other day. Packaging can be deceptive.


Ja sure "inhaler"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/22)

Stew said:


> I got an inhaler the other day. Packaging can be deceptive.


You stick with that story  ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (11/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (12/3/22)

.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)

Sam died and left $50,000 in his will for an elaborate funeral.
As the last attenders left, Sam’s wife Rose turned to her oldest friend Sadie and said: “Well, I’m sure Sam would be pleased.”

“I’m sure you’re right,” replied Sadie, who leaned in close and lowered her voice to a whisper. “Tell me, how much did it really cost?”

“All of it,” said Rose. “Fifty thousand.”

“No!” Sadie exclaimed. “I mean, it was very nice, but really… $50,000?!”

Rose nodded. “The funeral was $6,500. I donated $500 to the church for the priest’s services. The food and drinks were another $500. And the rest went towards the memorial stone.”

Sadie computed quickly. “$42,500 for a memorial stone? Exactly how big is it?”

“Seven and a half carats.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## supermoto (12/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stew (13/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (13/3/22)

From Instagram._

_

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/3/22)

Stew said:


> From Instagram._
> View attachment 251979
> _



That's just thavage!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/22)

This is the inside of the bathroom door at a bar in NYC. After some cocktails, it’s impossible to pick the right one on the first try.​

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/22)

This cycle path.​

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/22)

Someone knows what’s coming.​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (20/3/22)

Sorry it’s late…

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 252346



That was a GREAT day!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (21/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 252361


Sounds like my wife. When we got married, I got rid of all my books because she knew everything.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (21/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Viper_SA (22/3/22)

First off I'm okay but seriously freaking rattled after being robbed at Shell's petrol station. After my hands stopped shaking I called the police. They were quick and helpful at calming me down, but my money is still gone! They asked me if I knew who did it and I told them yes it was pump number 3.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Stew (22/3/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (22/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252418


It's true, petrol is so expensive now, I am walking to the bottle store

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/3/22)

Only in SA ... Rocking the Stilletto's, designer belt and "fro"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (23/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Only in SA ... Rocking the Stilletto's, designer belt and "fro"



Stiletto Boots and Big Butts - Stiletto Boots and Big Booty. LOL 
https://wikidiff.com/booty/boot​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (23/3/22)

Our defence force is a joke. Drove past the army camp in Kroonstad en there are little kids running around the barracks and cars standing on the grass booming loud music. Back in the day they wouldn't dare...not even think about it.
Mind you this was in the week and not on a weekend whey they might have visitors. This was during the late morning hours on a Tuesday.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/22)

Ummm

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (25/3/22)

Welcome back @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 5


----------



## Stew (26/3/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 252610


Remember when someone you knew had a tree and you got them for free. There was always someone sharing fruit or veggies.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/22)

saw this on Pinterest

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 252773


D- only way to avoid the dog box...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (29/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (30/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (30/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/3/22)

How fast can you slap Chris Rock?


The fastes slaps require the strongest Wills. Unleash your inner Slap Smith and see how fast you can slap Chris Rock.




slapchris.com





My record:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)

*Nerves of Steel.

The most impressive story of a 4 meter long Crocodile attack averted by a woman with single bullet shot from a small calibre revolver in Darwin, Australia.

* A Darwin woman, Beverly Thompson, 38, has stopped a crocodile attack using a small .22 calibre Ruger pistol. 

This is a story of self-control , marksmanship and quick thinking by a brave, cool-headed woman with a small pistol against a fierce predator. 

Here's her story in her own words: 

"While walking along the edge of a lake near my house in the Villages Estate near Darwin, discussing a property settlement with my soon-to-be ex-husband, & other divorce issues, we were surprised by a huge 4-metre crocodile which suddenly emerged from the murky water.

"It began charging us with its large jaws wide open.
She must have been protecting her nest because she was extremely aggressive.
"If I had not had my little Ruger 22 calibre pistol with me, I wouldn't be here today!"
said Beverly.
"Just one shot to my estranged husband's knee cap was all it took.

"The croc got him easily, & I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace.

"The amount I saved in lawyer's fees was really incredible, & his life insurance was also a big bonus!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (1/4/22)

My slap Chris Rock score was only 10KMH

but it was a high five.

WS is a ****

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (1/4/22)

crocs in sports mode.​

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (1/4/22)

Gentleman’s Club in Vancouver.​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (1/4/22)

.
@Hooked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)

My biology teacher lied ..

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/22)

Advice for today...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 253280


Every time I see this I remember the time when I was a kid and my best friend's mom bought him this t-shirt. Thing is, they were very religious and no swearing was allowed, etc. etc. but she just saw the 'stress' part and maybe the first line and then thought to buy it for her son. He was super stoked when he got it! Alas, the first time he wore it and his mom actually read what was written, about 5 seconds later I was the proud owner of a new t-shirt...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/4/22)

*An Engineer was crossing a road one day when 
a frog called out to him and said; “If you kiss
me, I’ll turn into a beautiful princess.” 
He bent over, picked up the frog, and put it in his pocket.
The frog spoke up again and said, “If you kiss me and
turn me back into a beautiful princess, I will stay with 
you for one week.” The Engineer took the frog
out of his pocket, smiled at it; and returned it to his pocket.
The frog then cried out, “If you kiss me and turn me back
into a princess, I’ll stay with you and do ANYTHING you 
want.” Again the Engineer took the frog out, smiled at it,
and put it back into his pocket. Finally, the frog asked,
“What is the matter? I’ve told you I’m a beautiful princess,
and that I’ll stay with you for a week and do anything you
want. Why won’t you kiss me?” The Engineer said; 
“Look I’m an Engineer ... I don’t have time for a
girlfriend, but a talking frog is really cool.”*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Missioner (5/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 253312


Brilliant

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (5/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/22)

Perfect insult

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 253372











Person with Folded Hands Emoji


Emoji Meaning Two hands placed firmly together, meaning please or thank you in Japanese culture. A common alternative use for this emoji is for prayer, using the same gesture as praying…




emojipedia.org

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (6/4/22)

The day Chewbacca shaved​

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (7/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 253448



Wonder if he shot someone through a bathroom door before climbing Everest. Just curious.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (8/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/4/22)

Was nie seker of ek die een in die classifieds kon post nie.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 254046


and the one in the reflection on the window, just won Lotto !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (14/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> and the one in the reflection on the window, just won Lotto !


Please don't do this. It keeps me to busy. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (14/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (14/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 254087





I'll take a dozen 

.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (14/4/22)

Just zip it!​

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (14/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (15/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (17/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 254302


Jirre, die ou is so diep in die ....

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/22)

Stew said:


> View attachment 254314


@Stew thank you ! I always wondered how they made Budweiser beer. Now I know how they do it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (18/4/22)

Picture of "Scissors" she traced.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (18/4/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 254324



Liam: "Since you're down there..."

Also, I will tie/adjust the straps/whatever of Olivia's shoes anywhere, AND.......since I'll be down there..... hehehe

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/22)

who get this ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (19/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> who get this ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254382



Stuck in the middle with you

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/4/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Stuck in the middle with you


Stealers Wheel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## supermoto (19/4/22)

ARYANTO said:


> who get this ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 254382


Steelers wheel if i remember correctly

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/4/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 254477



First reversed over it, pole pointing backwards. Then when he moved forwards it hooked and got stuck...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/22)

WE ALL CAN RELATE TO THIS ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew (21/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (22/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (23/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (23/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (23/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (23/4/22)

Imagine going all the way to Ireland and seeing the street cam car and checking two months later and your in the picture. Me in the blue jacket. LOL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/22)

wifi is down. No problem!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/4/22)

This birthday balloon

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/4/22)

What happens when you have to deliver it hot!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> What happens when you have to deliver it hot!
> 
> View attachment 254796


I used to deliver pizzas at one stage and that literally happened to me. Big oops.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (27/4/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 254858



You know, instead of cancelling Will Smith for giving CR a "p**sklap" on stage, rather cancel this Amber Heard b**ch so she has to go and do cheap B rated movies instead. That b**ch's head is extremely hot inside. "Koppie is lekker warm".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (27/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 254856



Nee jammer. Wiele is steeds sigbaar. Ek sal maar nog rondshop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/4/22)

zadiac said:


> Nee jammer. Wiele is steeds sigbaar. Ek sal maar nog rondshop.



How about this one?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (27/4/22)

zadiac said:


> You know, instead of cancelling Will Smith for giving CR a "p**sklap" on stage, rather cancel this Amber Heard b**ch so she has to go and do cheap B rated movies instead. That b**ch's head is extremely hot inside. "Koppie is lekker warm".



Apart from Aquaman and the DC movies, all she has done so far is B-rated movies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (27/4/22)

Adephi said:


> Apart from Aquaman and the DC movies, all she has done so far is B-rated movies.



Also true. Where she belongs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (27/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 254880



Perfect! How much?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (28/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans (28/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (28/4/22)

Zuckerberg’s wax figure looks more human than the real one.​

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (29/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/5/22)

The reason why woman live longer than men.... Not adventurous enough.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 255137


Classic!


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (3/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/5/22)

Not sure who Kevin is, but he's savage AF

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/5/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/5/22)

And then this happens.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/22)

*A glitch in the Matrix!


*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/22)

Bought an electric car to reduce gas emissions

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/5/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 255365


,,, and Oranges cut into quarters at half time

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (7/5/22)

And now this!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (7/5/22)

Vintage chalk box

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (7/5/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (7/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/5/22)

....
He was then found dead in his home 5 hours later, multiple gunshot wounds. 
Neighbours only heard muffled noises, believed to have been some form of suppressed and subsonic firearm.

KFC denied any involvement…

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 255572
> 
> ....
> He was then found dead in his home 5 hours later, multiple gunshot wounds.
> ...


Alas, he cannot count

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (9/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/22)

Ummm

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (10/5/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 255605
> 
> Ummm


It's a bloody trap! Don't do it man!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/5/22)

(If you haven't studied but still pitched up for the exam...)

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (13/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/22)

@Hooked

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (14/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KZOR (16/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (18/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 256050


That's why they legalised it here so you believe in the government.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (18/5/22)

@Stew 

That chirp deserves this

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/22)

*This goalkeepe!*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/5/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 256136



How the hell did she reach her back feet to put those boots on?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (20/5/22)

DOGGY STYLE I HAVE HEARD OF ,,, BUT THIS ???

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Missioner (20/5/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 256136


Centaur style.

Rumour has it that lady centaurs do not get ridden on under any circumstances.

One would have to be brave to try and if a dude succeeded his name would become legend.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (20/5/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/5/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 256138


Ja nee fok die vroumens is heeltemal kens

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Munro31 (20/5/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ja nee fok die vroumens is heeltemal kens


Johnny isi dood nie, hys net uit gepaaaas!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)

bit dated but still relevant...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/5/22)

Confused by all the little dash lights ?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/22)

thats if you and your friends have a fulltime job....my yard will have a 92 Golf ,2009 QQ Cherry , 2004 Fiesta, 1 VW bakkie , 2005 Tazz , 1 x Yamaha R6 , 
a Jimney , 86 Corolla and other odds and sods

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (27/5/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 256538


I bet he didn't say that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/5/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 256593


Looks like Mrs Doubtfire, so good call

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (28/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (28/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/5/22)

Someone. Please. _Anyone?!_

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/22)

Classic Mordillo cartoon , these were everywhere when I grew up...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (31/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## supermoto (31/5/22)

On the first day, God created the dog and said, 
"Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of twenty years."

The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking. How about only ten years and I'll give you back the other ten?"

And God saw it was good.

On the second day, God created the monkey and said, 
"Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I'll give you a twenty-year life span."

The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for twenty years? That's a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back ten like the dog did?"

And God, again saw it was good.

On the third day, God created the cow and said, "You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family. Forthis, I will give you a life span of sixty years."

The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty years. How about twenty and I'll give back the other 
Forty?"

And God agreed it was good.

On the fourth day, God created humans and said, "Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you twenty years."

But the human said, "Only twenty years? Could you 
Possibly give me my twenty, the forty the cow gave back, the ten the 
Monkey gave back, and the ten the dog gave back; that makes eighty, okay?"

"Okay," said God, "You asked for it."

So that is why for our first twenty years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves. For the next forty years, we slave in the 
Sun to support our family. For the next ten years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grand-kids.

And for the last ten years,

We sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.

Life has now been explained to you.

There is no need to thank me for this valuable 
Information. I'm doing it as a public service. If you are looking for me I will be on the front porch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## supermoto (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (1/6/22)

Not really funny but didn't know where to put it. That's funny in it's self.
The Medical Reason Some People Vape Out Their Ears​








The Medical Reason Some People Vape Out Their Ears







www.inverse.com

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (5/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (6/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (6/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/22)

CAT MAFIA

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (8/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Stew (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ShamZ (8/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 257167


Over my head lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/22)

ShamZ said:


> Over my head lol


He deleted his browser history, so his son has no name...

P.s. You're likely not the first one, but the first to admit it, so kudos for that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)

remember ''Heathcliff''

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (9/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (10/6/22)

Hey I tried this

My constipation cleared with ease and it smelt great. Next time I will take a croissant in the bog with me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/22)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (11/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/22)

Impounded car guy just switched tires with Impounded wheel and drove away​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/22)

*Real life Bert finally located 



*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/22)

Whoever invented this: You‘re going straight to hell.​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (13/6/22)

Samurai sword shift knob.​

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Samurai sword shift knob.​
> View attachment 257463


Knob being the correct word

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> Knob being the correct word


I laugh whenever I see people attempting to make their cars more "race like" ... hell all my, and my mates racecars had aesthetically kak, and uncomfortable, yet functional interiors ... and ... each to their own I guess

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 257487


what happened TMNT ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> what happened TMNT ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (14/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (14/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/6/22)

*Last week, we took some friends out to a new restaurant, and noticed that the waiter who took our order carried a spoon in his shirt pocket. It seemed a little strange.
When the waiter brought our water and cutlery, I noticed he also had a spoon in his shirt pocket. Then I looked around and saw that all the staff had spoons in their pockets.
When the waiter came back to serve our soup I asked, "Why the spoon?" "Well, "he explained, "the restaurant’s owners hired Andersen Consulting to revamp all our processes. After several months of analysis, they concluded that the spoon was the most frequently dropped piece of cutlery. It represents a drop frequency of approximately 3 spoons per table per hour. If our staff are better prepared, we can reduce the number of trips back to the kitchen and save 15 man-hours per shift."

As luck would have it, I dropped my spoon and he was able to replace it with his spare. "I’ll get another spoon next time I go to the kitchen instead of making an extra trip to get it right now." I was impressed.
I also noticed that there was a string hanging out of the waiter’s zip on his trousers. Looking around, I noticed that all the waiters had the same string hanging from their flies. So before he walked off, I asked the waiter, "Excuse me, but can you tell me why you have that string right there?"
"Oh, certainly!" Then he lowered his voice. "Not everyone is so observant. That consulting firm I mentioned also found out that we can save time in the rest-room. By tying this string to the tip of you know what, we can pull it out without touching it and eliminate the need to wash our hands, shortening the time spent in the rest-room by 76.39 per cent."
I asked "After you get it out, how do you put it back?"
"Well," he whispered, "I don’t know about the others, but I use the spoon."*

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257631



And when you are done with the meat and the ice melted, just flush it to put the fire out and wash the ash out the back... brilliant!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (16/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (16/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257635





ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 257649


Anything will be better than the international face of haemorrhoid discomfort doing another one.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/6/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 257687




and never ever ever never ever tell your wife that.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> and never ever ever never ever tell your wife that.....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/22)

I printed out a stencil of a spider, trimmed it up real nice, and taped it to the inside of her lampshade. Thankfully I have a comfortable sofa.​

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/22)

*And then you'll have reasons to drink....*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (18/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (21/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257920


With my liver shouting: "I canno doit captain, I need more power!".

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (21/6/22)

Oh yes, when that back end slides out, I remember the skid demon well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (21/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Angelskeeper (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/6/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 256945


Im older, or poorer, depends at what angle you look at.

Anywoo. I had to shove my hands down my pants to get it warm during the car ride to school in winter.
Sounds like a familier song, doesnt it.



And i forgot what my point was. . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (22/6/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 257929



Here's the South African version.




And in my first year I went on a hike with Prof Ben-Erik van Wyk. Good stuff.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/22)

2 guys make a complete ass out of themselves at rock concert​

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/22)

*True story *

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (23/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 258129



If Phillip's head was bashed in against a wall by Harvey Galliano, then the murderer will now be known as Harvey Wallbanger...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If Phillip's head was bashed in against a wall by Harvey Galliano, then the murderer will now be known as Harvey Wallbanger...


But if Harvey did that to a lady named Mary, she'd have been a Bloody Mary.

I'll just go put myself in the corner now...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> But if Harvey did that to a lady named Mary, she'd have been a Bloody Mary.
> 
> I'll just go put myself in the corner now...



That is now putting a twist in the mix....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (23/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 258130


It's a zombie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> It's a zombie


Thats Brilliant!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (23/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thats Brilliant!
> View attachment 258132


Haha, I thank you sir!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/22)

*wtf are you selling here?*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/22)

*Been training my entire life for this momen…*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 258180


My son learnt all of these by just driving with me to the shops and back

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/6/22)

Loved his books

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (25/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Loved his books
> 
> View attachment 258206


Me too, was a big fan myself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)

Reliving July 2020

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (27/6/22)

Four Husky look out holes in a gate with four noses.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew (27/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Drikusw (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/6/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 258330


Thank goodness they clarified that

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (27/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/6/22)

Farmer buys a highly rated stud cow but after she gave birth to a calf once, she didn't want anything to do with the bull anymore.
If the bull approached her from the left, she turned right. If he approached her from the right, she turned left. If he approached her from behind, she sat down. And approaching from the front does not help as things don't work like that.
The farmer, feeling very frustrated, finally calls the vet to come and have a look at her. After a while the vet turns to the farmer and asks, "Does this cow come from Douglas?"
Farmer "Yes it does, why?"
Vet "My wife is also from Douglas"

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (29/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/22)

*Gas prices hitting everyone 


*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/22)

only light in S.A. is my petrol light...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Munro31 (8/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 258876


They got you too??? Bastards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (8/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (10/7/22)

Impressive range for his age!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (10/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 258959


I asked them if there was a glass and a half of milk in an old slab of chocolate if there is still a glass and a half in their resized slabs. They argued that they never used a glass and a half in their adverts. Must be youngsters running the show now because I am sure most of us remember the slogan a glass and a half.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/7/22)

These were quite big at one stage, so one got used to them but I remember sending one to my wife once - she loves watching horrors, etc. so doesn't get scared easily but this one caught her off guard. She was crying due to fright. I still feel bad about it to today and this was a good 15 years or so ago.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

This is very true

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)

The Soundtrack

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew (15/7/22)

For those that like the expression suck my mod.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (17/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259400


Truer words have never been spoken!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/22)

AND BEER AND VODKA AND GIN AND ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/22)

Dunno why, but this had me r.o.f.l...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (18/7/22)

Chaldean Numerology
The numerical value of Aryanto in Chaldean Numerology is: *3*
Pythagorean Numerology
The numerical value of Aryanto in Pythagorean Numerology is: *4*

*No the wonder this man is confused.*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/22)

Stranger said:


> Chaldean Numerology
> The numerical value of Aryanto in Chaldean Numerology is: *3*
> Pythagorean Numerology
> The numerical value of Aryanto in Pythagorean Numerology is: *4*
> ...


Dear Sir , that is not news ,suspected my ancestors were family of Confucius ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (18/7/22)

Do you have 3 Blotto's or 4 ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/7/22)

Stranger said:


> Do you have 3 Blotto's or 4 ?


11...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw (18/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)

Look at the dates of the cartoons ,mid 1900's and they still ring true ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/22)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (20/7/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 259510


That is not a great ass. That's a fat ass.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (22/7/22)

This could be me. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/22)

somewhere in South Africa...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/7/22)

Not so much funny as well done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (25/7/22)

Why I have trust issues

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 259781


He better come home soon , he needs some SERIOUS sun...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)

And so we reached page 800 of giggles , grins and lol's ,well done all you jokers out there in vapeland

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (27/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (28/7/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 259990


Or you couldn't really afford the car.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259997


Some serious watts on that mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/7/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Some serious watts on that mod


A zoom in reveals what looks like 72.2 .... I've seen you top that and some

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (28/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259975



Yep. I used to have that effect on people in my younger days. Now, when people see me, they say: "What the actual f**k?!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (31/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (1/8/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 260287


Is this the love-child of 2 binaries humping?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (1/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 260302


I think we have the same fragrance

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/8/22)

The Office..... I am so screwed!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 260362
> 
> 
> The Office..... I am so screwed!


The Terminal List - YEAH , I'm ok

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (4/8/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 260422


Damn, that thing looks like it will leak all over the bed ... the bike looks well maintained though.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Munro31 (4/8/22)

Stranger said:


> Damn, that thing looks like it will leak all over the bed ... the bike looks well maintained though.


Only if tuned just so

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (4/8/22)

This would be me. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Supernova (5/8/22)




----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/8/22)

Teacher asks students "If a girl and a apple was to fall out of a tree, what would hit the ground first?"
Boy in back of class "Is the girl a emo?"
Teacher "Why? What would it matter?"
Boy "If she's a emo, the apple would hit the ground first as the rope would stop her fall"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 260667


This is just the instructions on how to interpret the book

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is just the instructions on how to interpret the book


Correct

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/8/22)

Guys, it's woman's day. Make it special. Take a photo of your wife, frame it and put it in the kitchen and write "Employee of the Month"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (12/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 260823


It's everything I imagined and more

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/22)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/8/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (14/8/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 260889


Both applied in the wrong place can start your day badly.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (16/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/8/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 261068


#Motherinlaw....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> #Motherinlaw....



#mymom

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LeeGov (17/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/8/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 261272



What bubbles?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 261233


me and that compressed air gun at work...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/22)

typical Monday morning ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/8/22)

*ALTAR BOY*

"Bless me Father, for I have sinned. I have been with a loose girl."

The priest asks, "Is that you, Little Johnny?"

"Yes, Father, it is."

"And who was the girl you were with?"

"I can't tell you, Father. I don't want to ruin her reputation."

"Well, Johnny, I'm sure to find out her name sooner or later so you may as well tell me now. Was it Tina Minetti?"

"I cannot say."

"Was it Teresa Mazzarelli?"

"I'll never tell."

"Was it Nina Capelli?"

"I'm sorry, but I cannot name her."

"Was it Cathy Piriano?"

"My lips are sealed."

"Was it Rosa DiAngelo, then?"

"Please, Father! I cannot tell you."

The priest sighs in frustration. "You're very tight lipped, and I admire that. But you've sinned and have to atone. You cannot be an altar boy now for 4 months. Now you go and behave yourself."

Little Johnny walks back to his pew, and his friend Franco slides over and whispers, "What'd you get?"

"Four months vacation and five good leads..."

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (23/8/22)

It's good to see @KZOR over here in the UK helping out on the picket lines, sorry mate lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/8/22)

*One of the City's top Cardiac specialists died. At his funeral, his coffin was placed in front of a huge replica of a heart made of red roses. 
When the pastor finished the sermon and everyone said their good-byes, the large heart opened up, the coffin rolled inside, and the
heart closed again.

It was a Majestic tribute to the much loved Cardiologist.

Suddenly, one of the mourners burst into a fit of laughter.

Irritated by his insensitivity, the man sitting next to him asked, "Why are you laughing, Mister?"

The man replied : "I was just thinking about my own funeral.... I'm a Gynaecologist ...."*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## LeeGov (24/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LeeGov (25/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/8/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (28/8/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 261772



Her demeanor tells me it's all three.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (30/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 261836


Hope he was at the 1km peg.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stew (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/9/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 262104


3 if you have a skateboard

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (6/9/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 262231


I know a drol when I see one!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (6/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (8/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (8/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (8/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/9/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 262385

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/9/22)

_

_

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/9/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 262752



...looking at funny pictures on the internet...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (14/9/22)

_

_

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (14/9/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 262810


Him and me both!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)

@Viper_SA

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/22)

.
The midget is absolutely hilarious with all the things he does in this video





.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (19/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (20/9/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 263101


Immediate vacation in a nice white soft hotel with drugs and creepy music, enjoy! You deserve it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (20/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (21/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (22/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (22/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## yuliana (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (22/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)

Socrates: "I don't know anything."
Student: "Where do you know this from?" 
Socrates: "My wife told me."

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)

get a guitar....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (24/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (24/9/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (27/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (27/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (30/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (30/9/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (30/9/22)

.






Sent from my BV6800Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## acorn (30/9/22)

.





Sent from my BV6800Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (1/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (3/10/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 263703


I'm on my way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (4/10/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (4/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (4/10/22)

Nobody told me goat was an animal - Vegetarian cries out - Adomonline.com


A self-acclaimed vegan has called out a restaurant customer care to cry out after she ordered for ‘Goat Curry’ and ate it, claiming she didn’t know goat was an animal. In a voice note which has since gone viral, the unknown woman cried bitterly and called out the restaurant owners for not...




www.adomonline.com

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 263860


until you watch the series ...


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## acorn (5/10/22)

Heatwave problems....






Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (6/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stew (7/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/10/22)

Seriously? Give men some credit! We'd have called it 'pink' and 'pinker'...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (10/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (11/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (11/10/22)

Damn, at last I am at an age I can go back 100 posts and all the jokes are brand new and kak funny all over again!

Regads!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (11/10/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 264228


At least I still have an errection every payday… Does not really matter that it is because i’m getting screwed…

Loving regards.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (17/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (17/10/22)

Apparently this was played on LM Radio this last Sunday at 2 PM. Much apologies on Facebook. Had a look on YouTube as I didn't know what it was. So funny.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (18/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (20/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (20/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 264776


Mike Tyson's street

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (26/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (27/10/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 265009


Imagine having an ex wife called Lele.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akil (27/10/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 265010


Instructions unclear

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 265010



How to explain vaping to a anti-vaper that only believes what they read in Die Huisgenoot...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (31/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/11/22)

Old, but good

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/11/22)

Why the right soundtrack is so important in movies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (5/11/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 265325


Guess I'm old then. I like this design. Makes so much sense. Wonder where I can get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/22)

2022 financial problems

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (7/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (9/11/22)

You have to be very careful when your bodywork is low slung.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/22)

Had me ''rofl'' ing !!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (12/11/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 265587



Oh this is classic @ARYANTO 
I’ll take two

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (12/11/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 265587



I need this in my life, but at work...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stew (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (16/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/11/22)

[WATCH] Chicken Licken creates own 'Hollywood blockbuster' with Wakanda spoof


Chicken Licken's brought back 'Big John' for its humorous TV ad inspired by the new Black Panther movie, Wakanda Forever.




www.702.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (17/11/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (17/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/22)

medieval Queen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stew (20/11/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 266030


They get free stuff and vote for the people giving them the free stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stew (21/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## supermoto (22/11/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 266104


I'm more intrigued about scarmmbled eggs

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (22/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (23/11/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 266182


I hope he doesn't get hit by a Tram waiting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)

@JurgensSt @vicTor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stew (26/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/11/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (30/11/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 266547


"Do You Wanna Touch Me (Oh Yeah)"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 266414

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stew (3/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/12/22)

Read to the end

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (5/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (6/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver (8/12/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 267026



So sad but funny at the same time @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (10/12/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 267083


I want this. I want this really badly. On google right now.

Edit: Ok, just saw it's a jumping castle type thing. Don't want that. I want a tent that looks like that. So disappointed right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (10/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (10/12/22)

Trying to get here but no luck so far. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/22)

@Resistance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/12/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 267169


75 and still has the finances and strength for more than 1 woman's crap!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/12/22)

Carvin H Goldstone - Last minute and a half is absolutely hilarious



.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/12/22)

Still one of my all time favourite Far Side cartoons

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (16/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (18/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/12/22)

*

*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (21/12/22)

Democracy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (21/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stew (21/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/1/23)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/23)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/1/23)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 267963


I'd binge watch that like nothing else!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/1/23)

Burn

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (5/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Friday at 03:48)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Friday at 03:49)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Friday at 03:50)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Friday at 03:51)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Friday at 18:56)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Friday at 19:08)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Friday at 19:23)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Friday at 19:23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Saturday at 03:49)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Saturday at 03:49)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Saturday at 03:50)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Saturday at 03:51)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (Saturday at 10:34)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (Saturday at 15:53)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Sunday at 05:26)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Sunday at 05:26)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Sunday at 05:27)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Sunday at 05:28)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (Sunday at 06:31)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (Sunday at 18:43)

Suitable for vape equipment also. LOL.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Sunday at 19:26)

Stew said:


> Suitable for vape equipment also. LOL.
> View attachment 268236


You missed one ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Monday at 04:45)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Monday at 04:45)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Monday at 04:46)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Monday at 04:46)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Tuesday at 04:47)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Tuesday at 04:48)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Tuesday at 04:48)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Tuesday at 04:49)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (Tuesday at 06:12)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (Tuesday at 10:15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (Tuesday at 10:27)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Yesterday at 04:49)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Yesterday at 04:49)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Yesterday at 04:50)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Yesterday at 04:50)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (Yesterday at 06:35)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (Yesterday at 06:42)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (Yesterday at 06:43)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Yesterday at 20:15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Yesterday at 20:36)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Yesterday at 20:42)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Today at 03:30)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Today at 03:31)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Today at 03:32)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (Today at 03:33)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (Today at 09:12)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (Today at 09:14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (Today at 09:16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (Today at 09:17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (Today at 13:30)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

